#lubuntu 2011-05-02
<lee> head_victim: no joy, I get errors from make on installing the 855gm-fix-dkms ppa
<lee> /var/lib/dkms/855gm-fix/1.0.0/build/agp/intel-agp.c: In function âintel_i830_chipset_flushâ:
<lee> /var/lib/dkms/855gm-fix/1.0.0/build/agp/intel-agp.c:844: error: implicit declaration of function âwbinvd_on_all_cpusâ
<lee> make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/855gm-fix/1.0.0/build/agp/intel-agp.o] Error 1
<lee> ah
<lee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1683118
<head_victim> Heh we're going around the same pages ;)
<lee> oh nevermind, doesn't apply
<lee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 might though ...
<lee> ah no that's for jaunty, not lucid
<kosaidpo|> hey guys
<kosaidpo|> i wanna add some icone mauely but idk where
<kosaidpo|> cus with the lxapearance he doesnt show  zip files :P
<lee> arrrgh, and xorg goes from v1.7 in lucid to 1.9 in maverick (and I need 1.7 or 1.8 for this touchscreen driver)
<lee> *headdesk*
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: Not in /usr/share/icons?
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: ok ill see
<head_victim> lee: sorry I'm starting to run out of ideas
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: GRr i jst had to unzip the file so ican find the tar one : ] tnx tho
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<lee> ok well I better image this thing and try xubuntu 8.04 or something
<head_victim> lee: sorry about that, tried 11.04 ?
<lee> no point
<lee> if 10.10 has too new a version, I doubt 11.04 is going to have an older one =)
 * kosaidpo| faenza icones looks pretty neat : ]
<lee> if elo would just keep a bit more up to date with their drivers...
<lee> but then the touchscreens we're using have a manufacture date of 2001, so it's reasonably old ...
<lee> head_victim: ah well thanks anyway =)
<head_victim> lee: sorry I couldn't help any more, the only thing I could suggest now would be to email the mailing list?
<KM0201> how can i create a directory icon on my desktop
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, any idea?
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Directory icon?
<KM0201> how would i create a link to a directory on my desktop
<KM0201> usually i would just create a short cut on my gnome desktop, then make the target like.. "nautilus /path/to/directory"...
<MrChrisDruif> ln -s /path/to/source ~/Desktop ?
<MrChrisDruif> Would create a symlink, not really what you meant but get the job done I think
<KM0201> yeah, but i'd like to create my own icon for it.
<KM0201> but yeah, that does work
<KM0201> i just can't figure out how to change the icon for it
<KM0201> if i could just create a pacman launcher, that would be fine.
<KM0201> cuz i coud edit the path.
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: It's 2AM here and I need to finish stuff up and quickly go to bed :P
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> assigning an icon shouldn't really be this difficult though.
<KM0201> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, but maybe it's due to making a link instead of a launcher? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, you can change the icon of the source, which would change the icon on the desktop
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, well i only want to change the icon on the desktop, not the entire source
<MK``> got disconnected, not sure if my line went through: <MK``> is Lubuntu 10.04 a community LTS or not? I am getting conflicted information
<MK``> *ing
<Unit193> MK``: Yes it is
<MK``> thanks. Wikipedia says it is not, then a few paragraphs down says it is heh
<Unit193> "[18:49:08] < phillw> ...As we are supporting it as an LTS"
<KM0201> Unit193: if i make my workspace switcher have 4 workspaces, is there a way to make it 2x2, instead of a row of 4?
<Bsims> I can't enable system bell any ideas
<Bsims> I can't enable system bell, or make gtk app sliders visible at all times any ideas?
<Unit193> KM0201: I don't think so: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanel (~/.config//lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<KM0201> Unit193: hmm.. ok.. not a huge deal i geuss.. thanks.
<Toadboy> hi all - wondering if anyone is awake to help out with a problem.  Whenever I try to load Synaptic Package Manager, I enter my  password and then the screen does a little flash thing and doesn't open.  Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<Unit193> Open lxterminal and type gksudo synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, which timezone are you Toadboy?
<Toadboy> PST
<MrChrisDruif> UTC/GMT -/+?
<Toadboy> Unit193, same result
<Toadboy> umm -9 this time of year
<Toadboy> I think
<Toadboy> -7
<Toadboy> sorry
<MrChrisDruif> So it's almost midnight over there?
<Toadboy> yeah
<Unit193> Do you see anything in the terminal?
<Toadboy> ohh
<Toadboy> it thinks the wrong pass
<Toadboy> I dont think it is
<Toadboy> oh wow
<Toadboy> this is embarrasing
<Toadboy> i must have had caps lock on during install
<MrChrisDruif> We don't know ^^
<Toadboy> so
<Toadboy> yeah
<Toadboy> that was the problem
<Toadboy> i need to turn capslock on
<Toadboy> its embarassing
<Unit193> sudo passwd root
<Toadboy> can I change my pass with that command?
<Unit193> Yeah, root pass
<jmarsden> Unit193: No, that sets root pw.  Just plain passwd    will set your own pw
<MrChrisDruif> Changing/Adding root password? =-O
<Unit193> jmarsden: Sorry, my bad :commits:
<jmarsden> Unless you have very special needs, you should not need to set a root pw in Ubuntu at all.
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, sudo would suffice
<MrChrisDruif> Or gksudo is better according to some
<jmarsden> Right.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Toadboy> all fixed
<Toadboy> thanks!
<jmarsden> Good :)
<Toadboy> i was really worried - btw, just started with lubuntu, its tiny use of resources is amazing
<jmarsden> Welcome to Lubuntu :)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :D
 * MrChrisDruif signs off, see y'all later
<MK``> I updated the wikipedia entry :)
<NRWlion> hey folks, need help. finally got a working Lubuntu 11.04 Live CD but after booting the CD there is only a text-screen asking me to login and not - as i am used to a GUI starting directly up... what do i have to do?
<KM0201> NRWlion: that woud indicate you had sme issue during the boot process.. does it say something like "Busy Box"
<NRWlion> KM0201 : nope
<NRWlion> its says starting NTP server ntpd
<NRWlion> starting bluetooth
<NRWlion> and then a welcome message to ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> NRWlion: dunno, something fubarred if its not booting
<NRWlion> that is bad
<KM0201> wel, its not good.. but i'm not sure its bad
<KM0201> do other live CD's boot OK?
<NRWlion> KM0201 : affirmative
<KM0201> weird
<NRWlion> KM0201 : just getting a debian lxde 386 iso right now
<NRWlion> to check whether the machine is not able to handle ubuntu
<KM0201> NRWlion: thats strange.. i would have expected it to work fine
<NRWlion> KM0201 : nope it doesnt
<NRWlion> have already lost three blank cds for burning the live cd and lost the whole weekend and my GF nearly because my problems :(
<KM0201> lol, your GF?.. dang dude..lol.
<esing> hi
<esing> should I update to ubuntu 11 though I have lubuntu?
<esing> also should I safe certain files before updating?
<NRWlion> esing : from my point of view i would wait with the update to get the last problems solved first
<esing> okay thanks
<KM0201> esing: always always always backup prior to doing an upgrade...
<KM0201> but most of the upgrades have been going OK, from what i've read.. but i don't upgrade, i always clean install
<esing> KM0201 i only hate to configure my wake on lan every time new after updating/upgrading
<KM0201> esing: i can't tell you if that'll be effected or not.
<KM0201> i wouldn't think so.. but..
<esing> once it effected after updating the kernel
<esing> ;)
<KM0201> hmm, then i would suspect its going to cause a problem
<esing> yep :)
<KM0201> if you knjow where the configuration is stored, you can back up the config, and just reload it when you've completed the upgrade/clean install
<esing> but it is not so much work configuring it, i just forget all those commands and have to read it up again
<KM0201> esing: there has to be a way to backup the configuration files.
<ThiagoMedeiros> what's the minimal requiriments to run lubuntu ?
<MrChrisDruif> ThiagoMedeiros: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System%20requirements it's Pentium II/ Celeron with 128MiB or RAM
<ThiagoMedeiros> good! thanks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: what package do i uninstall to remove the lubuntu games?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know KM0201
<KM0201> i'll just remove them one at a time
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: ah.. its "ace-of-penguins"... mark that for complete removal, and it removes them all.. :)
<MrChrisDruif> One of the games I guess :)
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: must be..after reading it, package is like "gnome-games"... has several games wrapped in it.. why they didn't name it lxde-games, like kde, gnome and xfce did, i don't know
<KM0201> but.. to be fair, all of lubuntus games, are card games, where gnome, kde, xfce, the games are varied
<MrChrisDruif> Not on Lubuntu atm, so I don't know
<KM0201> oh.. well, take my word for it..lol, i just removed ace-of-penguins.. and i expected it to remoe one game, and it removed the whole pack... then i looked in the description, and sure enough, it listed all the default lubuntu games
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe they called it "Ace of Penguins" because it's mostly card-games (a small reference to the "Ace of Spades" which is a recognized name in English)
<WiZ> :P
<WiZ> welcome to the 'meta' package lol
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: yeah, i'd think thast the reason
<KM0201> but i still wouold ave expected it to be called lxde-games, to be in line w/ gnome, kde, xfce, etc
<lubuntu> Hi
<lubuntu> i instal gdesktoplets (for widgets on pulpit) and it blink
<lubuntu> can i do something in lxde with this
<KM0201> lubuntu: i'm not sure if those work in lxde or not (since lxde is designed to be bare minimum
<lubuntu> yes i know
<lubuntu> its normal works but in refresh it blink
<KM0201> lubuntu: dunno
<sss314> I thinking to switch to lubuntu instead of ubuntu. Can I run all my apps on lubuntu?
<mark76> What apps are those?
<sss314> Mainly, GIMP and Eclipse (Java IDE)
<mark76> I don't see why not
<sss314> Does lubuntu comes with a LiveCD that allows me to try it without installing it?
<mark76> I think so
<mark76> Try www.lubuntu.org
<mark76> www.lubuntu.net
<mark76> I mean
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> so, I got 10.10 on my ThinkPad T40... many improvements
<Kurdistan> kristian_, you mean 11.04?
<kristian_> however, LXDM freezed sometimes, which is rather unpleasant... I bang some keys and it goes away
<kristian_> hi Kurdistan
<kristian_> erm.... 10.10 I think... the one that's currently at lubuntu.net?
<WiZ> 11.04 is the new one
<kristian_> bugger
<ultrax_> hi all
<ultrax_> somebody willing to help with an advanced apt-proxy configuration problem?
<kristian_> I can't tell which one it is from the CD... how long since 11.04 got there?
<kristian_> hi ultrax_ - for advanced apt stuff, I always go to synaptic, believe it or not
<ultrax_> lol
<ultrax_> ok ill try thx
<ultrax_> dude there is one user
<ultrax_> oh i misunderstood lol...
<ultrax_> well there is noting you can configure in synaptic related to apt-proxy server
<kristian_> ah, sorry
<kristian_> I just like the GUI when I need an overview of all the stuff
<ultrax_> np
<WiZ> kristian_ when you boot the cd on the desktop it will say install lubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 depending on what version you downloaded
<Kurdistan> kristian_, write this in terminal to know the version you have: lsb_release -a
<kristian_> it says 10.10
<kristian_> I knew there was a command like that somewhere ;)
<lubuntu> hi
<lubuntu> can i do copy of settings my system on hd to the usb pendrive ?
<lubuntu> its mean colors fonts boreders windows ect. ?
<lubuntu> becouse i do nice lxde desktop
<lubuntu> ok i write hand to txt file number of colour
#lubuntu 2011-05-03
<e2096> Hi,  can somebody tell me if there is a way to boot up Lubuntu without generating the locales?
<GnuSense1> What are the hard drive requirements for 11.04 lubuntu.? I have Hardy xubuntu on 2.5 GB ext3, but 8.04 won't be supported anymore.  /dev/sda5     ext3    2.5G  2.2G  177M  93% /
<KM0201> GnuSense1: 2.5gb is bare, bare minimum.
<GnuSense1> I figure I can strip out LibreOffice and any games, that should give me enough breathing room to get updates and install a few packages I use.
<GnuSense1> I saw something on the release notes about pcmanfm having gvfs/gio.  Does it now support browsing network shares like xfce 4.8 Thunar?
<KM0201> GnuSense1: i dunno... minimum install, is 2.1gig
<KM0201> and... i don't know about browsing network shares, hang on
<GnuSense1> I guess LibreOffice isn't on the CD, Gnumeric and Abiword are, but they are pretty small.
<KM0201> right
<KM0201> GnuSense1: i don't see browsing network shares
<KM0201> GnuSense1: i don't think you're gonna get much out of 2.1gigs to be honest
<GnuSense1> 2.5, but yes, its a tight squeeze.  I've been running Hardy Xubuntu since 2008, though.
<KM0201> GnuSense1: i'm surprised honestly
<GnuSense1> Sometimes I have to update some packages, do a 'apt-get clean', then update the rest.
<GnuSense1> And obviously immediately clean up any old kernels
<KM0201> wow.. i think i'd spread it to about 4-5gigs, to make it much easier
<GnuSense1> 8 year old laptop, small hard drive, the Windows partition only has a spare 1.9 GB, and even though I never use it, I figured I paid for it and out to keep it.
<KM0201> 8yrs old? for crying out loud, nuke windows
<GnuSense1> I guess I should.  I only boot it to update it and it was never super stable, but it is nice to have a Windows install to use as a model to support Windows using friends and family.
<GnuSense1> It doesn't look like there is too much extra to strip out of the base install, Ace of Penguins, gnumeric, maybe Sylpheed, Transmission and xchat (since it has pidgin), but then I need to install flash and codecs.  I like the package choice (audacious is my favorite music player, mtpaint is great, pcmanfm is light but has tabs, GPicView is one of my favorite graphics browsers (along with Geeqie)
<KM0201> GnuSense1: i dunno.. seems awful low on space
<GnuSense1> I could probably nuke my 2.2 GB /home partition and give myself a bit more overhead without a dedicated /home, but I run straight Lucid Ubuntu on a Dell Mini with a 4 GB ssd and it works OK.
<GnuSense1> Boots to GDM in something like 10 seconds, too, with an Atom CPU
<mrowley> Hello, is this where I can get help configuring my system? I just switched from Ubuntu to Lubuntu, and have a few quick questions.
<WiZ> what would you like to do?
<mrowley> Thanks! I just want to disable touch-clicking on my touchpad. Stray clicks bother me. I have the synaptics touchpad package installed (by default, apparently), but the keyboard and mouse settings in the menu are very simple and include no touchpad features.
<mrowley> I just installed 11.04, and the synaptics touchpad driver worked for the same laptop on ubuntu 10.8.
<szczur> mrowley, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457053
<mrowley> Thank-you szczur. I read about setting MaxTapTime=0, but didn't know where to do it. I'll give this a try now!
<szczur> no problem :)
<KM0201> is there an eay way to change lubuntu's login screen wallpaper?
<Unit193> KM0201: sudo nano /etc/lxdm/default.conf and put your pic in /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/ (with correct permissions)
<KM0201> gotcha
<MK``> Where can I get the previous versions of Lubuntu and the alphas?
<KM0201> MK``: previous versions?.. probably on lubuntu.net would be my guess.. the alphas for 11.10 probably aren't out yet
<MK``> it lists md5sums for them but the isos/torrents are not linked
<MK``> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<MK``> there
<Unit193> MK``: One second from posting that...
<KM0201> man, thats slower than christmas
<MK``> I mean that only has the recent ones D:
<bioterror> i have a secret stash!
<bioterror> phillw, give kids some alphas ;)
<Ascavasaion> I just looked at http://www.linoob.com/2011/04/lubuntu-11-04-final-released/ for minimum requirements.  I am running an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD which is well within the minimum requirements there.  I was wondering if anyone here has run lubuntu on a similar or older machine and if they can tell me if it is really worth it.
 * Unit193 walks it on 500MHz
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Walks it?  As in 11.04 runs okay on it?
<Unit193> It's not as fast as it is on newer computers. Your computer will run it just fine!
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Thank you buddy... I appreciate it.  I am capped by my ISP, so I tend to be a scrooge with large downloads of ISOs.  But if you say it will be fine then I will go ahead and download the ISO.
<Unit193> Ascavasaion: I have never tested it on a computer in that range, only faster and slower
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: I am just looking for a machine I can play MP3s on like a uke box, run a small internal IRC server, and leave conenctions onto international IRC connections, MSN, etc.  runngin 24/7
<MK``> sounds fine
<phillw> MK``: they al on my server area :P
<MK``> phillw: can I has?
<Unit193> Ascavasaion: I run it 24/42 (so far ;) ) with irssi and some other programs
<Ascavasaion> thank you guys.  I appreciate it.  Let me get downloading :)
<Ascavasaion> Um, another thing... is lubuntu 11.04 a LTS version?
<Unit193> Not that I know of
<Ascavasaion> Oh :(
<Ascavasaion> Darn!
<MK``> Ascavasaion: it's not an "official" LTS but the community is providing support for it as if it were
<MK``> due to 10.10's dropping of support for i586 processors
<MK``> er...
<MK``> 10.04 I meant
<Ascavasaion> MK``: Aaah, thank you :)
<MK``> sorry
<MK``> 11.04 is not an LTS.
<phillw> MK``: 10,04 is on the documentation
<MK``> k
<MK``> phillw: is this server area public? :P
<phillw> MK``: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<MK``> ahh
<MK``> ok
<MK``> thanks
<MK``> Damn...
<MK``> the HD I was going to install xubuntu and lubuntu on has 33 bad sectors :(
<phillw> I'm not too sure how many torrent feeds you will find, if none then use my server but it is throttled on iso uploads.
<phillw> 33 is not too bad :)
<Unit193> "The team are committed"?
<phillw> Unit193: it was a very sort exchange of emails once we became aware of i586 being dropped from 10.10..... We will support 10.04 as if it was an LTS (even though for us it was not).
<phillw> s/sort/short
<MK``> phillw: doesn't seem to have any torrents :P
<Unit193> MK``: I *think* this might be what you're looking for: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso.torrent
<MK``> I was looking for the alpha and beta torrents/isos, Unit193
<MK``> Seems phillw has the natty ones, I will have to search around for the lucid and maverick ones
<Unit193> Then I think wrong...
<MK``> :P
<phillw> MK``: I have the majority of the lubuntu alpha and beta releases still on my server, if you tell which one you are after I'll check and see if it is there.
<MK``> all the ones listed here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<phillw> MK``: what, you want them all?
<MK``> I want to make an archive :P
<head_victim> I have 10.04, 10.10, 10.10 Alternate, 11.04 A1, A2 A3 B1 B2 and Final Release seeding ATM.
<phillw> My server provider would fry my delicate parts were I to do that!
<head_victim> My 11.04 is nearly at a ratio of 10 already
<Unit193> MK``: If you get them, screenshots of all the default desktops?
<MK``> can you send me the torrents head_victim
<head_victim> Would have been better but I forgot to switch it on properly release night
<MK``> sure Unit193 :P
<head_victim> MK``: pm me an email address?
<MK``> can't dcc?
<head_victim> On a different pc
<phillw> MK``: there is an archive, fully backed up of every iso uploaded to my server in Canada, which is where my server lives (I'm in the UK).
<MK``> cool
<phillw> The company were kind enough to allow the shared server be allowed to be a direct download fall back for lubuntu iso's.
<head_victim> MK``: so they're all the ones I still seed anyway.
<head_victim> Let me know if there's  a problem
<head_victim> It's currently open as much as my residential connection allows. If anyone starts gaming it gets slowed right down though. So just a heads up they will still seed, just the speed goes up and down sometimes.
<MK``> yeah that's fine, no rush
<head_victim> I have a 50GB plan at home here that I generally only use 20 or so of a month. The rest I try and donate to Lubuntu by seeding (uploads count towards my quota)
<phillw> head_victim: even as the direct server for lubuntu, I'm still classed as a 'light' user by the company I use for my server.
<MK``> Once I got them all I will seed them
<MK``> my ISP introduced data caps yesterday, actually heh. Previously unlimited.
<Unit193> I still have unlimited
<phillw> MK``: only 10.04 and 11.04 need seeding
<MK``> naturally
<head_victim> I was actually going to clean up my torrent stuff this week now that the new release is out
<head_victim> I would have deleted all those alphas and betas in that process
<MK``> Seeding 11.04 now.
<MK``> heh
<head_victim> Nice to see oneiric popping up in the repositories today.
<head_victim> (I noticed it when running my daily rsync of a Ubuntu mirror)
<phillw> head_victim: as we are comitted to support 10.04, that should still be available. 10.10 does not really need to be used with the release of 11.04
<head_victim> phillw: yeah that's what i was thinking.
<head_victim> I was going ot keep the iso
<head_victim> Never know when having an old release is handy. The testing ones I was going to ditch
<MK``> I'm that guy that hordes files
<MK``> so, yeah
<phillw> head_victim: bioterror keeps my server up to date with all the releases, heck I only have 1 TB of space and still rattle around like one bean in an empty can :P
<phillw> Just to hit 20% would be great :)
<head_victim> Hah, mirror a Ubuntu release and archive server - that's just under 700GB as of today :)
<MK``> i'm on my way
<phillw> head_victim: once the new dedicated server is set up, I have something like 10 TB on it... Even that young crazy Australian will not need two accounts to store his pornogaphy DVDs on :P
<phillw> Holy crap, we're on the support channel. :(
 * phillw moves to offtopic
<MK``> Well I'm getting to bed. Night guys.
<lubuntu> how run Bluetooth in lubuntu ?
<bioterror> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lubuntu> i know but where is icon of BT default is off
<lubuntu> in tray
<bioterror> you need to run it
<lubuntu> ok i have
<bioterror> add to startup or something
<lubuntu> bluetooth-agent
<MrChrisDruif> Bluetooth isn't a systray but an indicator these days
 * bioterror still prefers cable
<bioterror> ;)
<lubuntu> i preffer too but BT is easy to send one file ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, have we managed to create a distribution which can finally talk for itself? =-O
<head_victim> The SII is among us!
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<lubuntu> what program is good on ubuntu  for nokia phone ?
<bioterror> I used pcmanfm with my N97 mini
<bioterror> for file management :D
<lubuntu> i use too but something like pcsuit is on linux ?
<lubuntu> for internet connection 3g?
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I know a finnish guide
<bioterror> how to make your pc dial thru phone
<bioterror> but nowdays phones can work as a wlan AP
<lubuntu> my n73 dont have wifi
<lubuntu> its possible to use internet from usb ?
<lubuntu> on phone
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> pppon pppoff and so on
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> now I remember
<bioterror> I used network manager for calling to internetz!
<bioterror> few months ago
<bioterror> you choose your ISP and click next next next
<lubuntu> thx, i try
<lubuntu> i download rar file and dont unrar default in system? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Rar isn't an open format afaik. You can install it with Synaptic
<lubuntu> yes i do it
<lubuntu> its unrar free and not free i see in synaptic
<stlsaint> room poke
<lubuntu> ?
<KM0201> something kinda strange i've noticed with lubuntu... if you got o yoru desktop preferences to change your wallpaper, and choose in wallpaper mode "Fill with background color"... you'll immediately go to a black screen w/  acursor... i tried running some commands, but there's no prompt, just a flashing cursor.  Did it twice.. had to reboot to get back to my normal desktop.
<KM0201> not a huge deal, just a heads up.
<stlsaint> lubuntu: yes
<stlsaint> KM0201: if that is repeatable then that is a bug that you can file with launchpad
<lubuntu> what yes?
<stlsaint> brb
<KM0201> stlsaint: well, definitely repeatable... but my launchpad password isn't working for some reason.. lemme check and see if they mailed me a new password.
<KM0201> nope
<KM0201> i signed up for a new one a fwe days ago
<kill3> Why can't I find Lubuntu alternative install iso?
<lubuntu> becouse instalator dont take too much
<KM0201> kill3: they're out there...
<kill3> I need one, but I could not find
<kill3> I burned normal cd but my old computer can't handle it really
<KM0201> hang on, someone posted a link to the server yesterda
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> maybe there is no alternate, i thought there was
<KM0201> !alternate
<ubot5> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KM0201> that goes to ubuntu
<kill3> Kinda funny that Lubuntu alternate cd is hidden or there is none
<KM0201> kill3: that really is strange
<bioterror> there's none afaik
<bioterror> noone has made it yet :D
<KM0201> wonder if you could do a minimal install cd (with ubuntu) and install lxde?
<kill3> Should I wait for it or use my 10.10 alternate cd?
<KM0201> kill3: is it lubuntu 10.10, or ubuntu?
<kill3> Lubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> !minimal
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KM0201> eh, nevermind
<KM0201> that wouldn't work, becasue thats just gionna download gnome or whatever min. cd you downloaded.
<kill3> Is there going to be released one?
<KM0201> i was thinking it let you choose your GUI.
<KM0201> kill3: i would certainly think (and hope) so
<kill3> So should I use Ubuntu 10.04 minimal install or Lubuntu 10.10 minimal install?
<KM0201> kill3: i'd use the 10.10 minimal, install, update, then upgrade lubuntu to 11.04
<KM0201> thats just me though.. kind of a long way to go about it though
<KM0201> well, looks like my bug is "known"... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/718343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718343 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "whole session crashes on setting wallpaper mode to "background color only"" [Medium,Triaged]
<kill3> Do I need to download all 10.10 updates before upgrading to 11.04  Lubuntu?
<KM0201> kill3: hm, i'm not really sure...
<lubuntu> no
<KM0201> kill3: i would think so.. but i really don't know... of course, it also seems logical that 11.04 upgrade, will pull in appropriate pcakages
<KM0201> well theres your answer. :)
<kill3> I could not find my Lubuntu cd and my Ubuntu cd is 64bit so I guess I just wait if somebody makes a minimal iso for Lubuntu 11.04...
<MK``> head_victim: I am now downloading the torrents
<szczur> kill3, you can download this iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<szczur> and then follow these steps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<WiZ> kill3: - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<KM0201> WiZ: pretty slick...
<KM0201> WiZ: i take it that will also work w/ Lubuntu?
<KM0201> sorry.. lubuntu 11.04
<WiZ> yes
<lubuntu> lubuntu 11.04 is grate ! :)
<lubuntu> have some problem with gdesklets but its ok
<KM0201> WiZ: yeah, i realized that after i posted that question.. that was specifically about lubuntu..lol
<lubuntu> why in lubuntu radiotray info is so big?
<WiZ> lol
<bioterror> lubuntu, we like it things big!
<lubuntu> yes but it soo big ;) 100px height;)
<stlsaint> BORKED MINIMAL INSTALL
<KM0201> stlsaint: i'm trying it in vbox now.
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> so far, so good.. but its just now installing the base
<stlsaint> Yea well i was too excited to go with vbox so now i have to download the full iso to do a live install
<KM0201> lol
 * Unit193 Installed LiveCD in VBox than added Liquorix :)
<KM0201> i just wanna see if thosee instructions work.. where did you fail?
<KM0201> what is the "--no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop"... can you change that to "yes"... ? and install the codecs and what not? (i guess ic an try
<stlsaint> KM0201: i dunno it stalled and i rebooted and BORK
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> guess we'll see, i'm only about 6% instaling the base system now, so i got a ways to go
<KM0201> now it's cooking, its extracting and installing.. :)
<KM0201> Unit193: liqurix?
 * KM0201 has no idea what that is
<KM0201> :)
<Unit193> KM0201: Bleeding edge kernel (It's a bit faster)
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> i don't do bleeding edge, unless i have a really good reason.. a bit faster wouldn't qualify
<Unit193> Faster really does it for me (And it's only currently in a VM)
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> i probably would've tried it there.
<kill3> szczur: I cannot use ethernet connection
<kill3> So I guess I just wait if alternate install iso appears
<kill3> or should I try installing from USB, does it need same a mount of memory? Strange that 256MB is not enough to normal live cd installation btw...
<KM0201> kill3: i take it the alt. cd doesn't recognize your wireless device?
<kill3> I didn't manage to get it work even before install in 10.10, drivers, drivers...
<KM0201> kill3: hmm.. well, so far so good.. i'm at 83% on instaling the base now.. when thats done, i'll restart the virtual machine and follow the instructinos, see what happens
 * KM0201 wonders how long could it possibly take to "prepare linux-headers".
<KM0201> lol.. and now it moves
<KM0201> slowly but surely.. now at 91%
<KM0201> uh oh, 93, and it looks like its really running now..lol
<KM0201> configuring apt.. almost there
<Gulfstream> Is there a Lubuntu Mac PPC .iso?
<Unit193> Gulfstream: You may be able to install lubuntu-desktop from the !mini iso
<Gulfstream> maybe that'll work. thanks
<kosaidpo|>  is it possible to install the 11.04 from my usb but iwanna keep these apps and games i have
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: Not sure, with Ubuntu you get the option to upgrade your current install. Don't know if it's the same with Lubuntu
<kosaidpo|> wht abt cp my game folders from the sytem 's folder and past it late
<kosaidpo|> wud that wok ??
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what you mean, not would I know if that'll work
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: well i have for ex X game in the /usr/bin place so ill copy it
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<kosaidpo|> then when im done installin 11.04 ill past it their again
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: you got me now : ]
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, kinda :)
<kosaidpo|> hahah so wht you think wud that work ??
#lubuntu 2011-05-04
<kosaidpo|> good night guys
<kosaidpo|> peace out
<KM0201> how do i make my trashcan appear on the desktop
<KM0201> Unit193: u know by chance?
<Unit193> KM0201: Leafpad > http://paste.ubuntu.com/603073/ <--- paste that in and save to Trash.desktop on the desktop
<KM0201> trash.desktop  where is that?
<KM0201> under /home?
<Unit193> /home/$USER/Desktop
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> Unit193: how come that doesn't change the icon when there's trash inside?
<Unit193> It's how the desktop file is made
<KM0201> i see
<KM0201> you'd think they would have at least made a trash panel applet
<veovis_muaddib> I just installed lubuntu and it detected my network during install, updated things, installed the restricted things, etc...  Then upon first boot DNS didn't work until I added my own nameservers in the system tray tool.  (DHCP Addresses only)  Then upon next boot I could only access my local network, but adding the proper gateway, switching to static IP, all don't wokr
<KM0201> Unit193: is there somewhere to set keyboard shortcuts? i'd like to make one to lock the screen
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> probably best way to lock screen is to run xscreensaver
<KM0201> bioterror: thats not really a keyboard shortcut
<bioterror> really?
<KM0201> no
<Unit193> /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<Unit193> Just edit that
<bioterror> wanna tell me how did you plan to lock your screen then
<KM0201> Unit193: it's a blank file.
<bioterror> :D
<Unit193> lubuntu-rc
<KM0201> bioterror: well, i'd like to like say,l "Ctrl L" or whatever.
<Unit193> KM0201: Command should be xscreensaver-command -lock ( bioterror: correct?)
<KM0201> Unit193: my screen locks when my screensaver comes on
<KM0201> i want a keyboard shortcut
<bioterror> Unit193, I dunno, I dont have xscreensaver installed
<bioterror> :----)
<Unit193> KM0201: Did you edit /home/$USER/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml ?
<KM0201> Unit193: i opened it, but haven't done anything yet... i'm not really sure what i'm supposed to do.
<bioterror> ls .config/openbox/
<Unit193> KM0201: Go down to <keyboard>
<Unit193> KM0201: Is the file blank?
<KM0201> no, it's got all the crap in it now.
<KM0201> ok, i've fond keybind.
<KM0201> lubunbu-rc.xml did it
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:22:27     <szczur>        oo, open the ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml and add this lines in keybinds section.
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:22:36     <szczur>        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590973/
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:22:53     <szczur>        for example put these before <keybind key="A-Tab"> line
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:24:53     <szczur>        this will make Ctrl+Alt+L work as screenlocker
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:25:07     <bioterror>     i would use super-l ;)
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:26:54     <szczur>        then change C-A-l to W-l
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:27:27     <bioterror>     :)
<bioterror> 2011-04-08 00:49:53     <oo>    thanks szczur, works a charm :D
<bioterror> I could add that to FAQ
<KM0201> bioterror: so add that to the keybind section.. then what C-A-1.. thats the key command, right
<bioterror> you should fix your font if you see l as 1
<Unit193> bioterror: Going to change it to less convo style? (And it's lubuntu-rc.xml not lxde-rc)
<bioterror> Unit193, yeah, I'll change. sz uses own setup, he's not using lubuntu AFAIK ;)
<KM0201> does that stand for control alt ?
<KM0201> and can i add that anywhere, or does it need to be in a specific part?
<bioterror> keyboard section
<KM0201> bioterror: will i have to restart for that to take effect?
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<KM0201> ok.. and now.. C-A-L   that means control alt L.. right?
<KM0201> right?
<bioterror> :D
<Unit193> bioterror: Next time bonny comes in sudo service lxdm restart ;D
<KM0201> well that worked perfect
<bioterror> ofcourse ;)
<Unit193> KM0201: You don't have to ping me when you ask a question...
<bioterror> Unit193, but he likes ya ;)
<bioterror> you've made some name in here :---)
<Unit193> bioterror: Can you add the FAQ page to ubot5 ?
<bioterror> nope
<Unit193> bioterror: You have made your name ;)
<KM0201> Unit193: i do it by force of habit (being in #ubuntu)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's it is
<bioterror> -'s
<KM0201> Unit193: i even tab in rooms w/ 1 or 2 people.. its just something in my brain now..lol
<KM0201> sorry if it bothers you
<bioterror> Unit193 is usually sleeping around these times
<Unit193> KM0201: No it doesn't. I was just thinking first question
<KM0201> oh... no prob.. i'll try to remember not to do it.. it's just force of habit.
<Unit193> bioterror: I'm sleeping at midnight? Na....
<KM0201> bedtime folks
<KM0201> later
<KM0201> thanks for the help
<MK``> head_victim?
<head_victim> MK``: here momentarily
<MK``> I noticed one of the torrents said "unregistered torrent pass" for linuxtracker
<head_victim> Yeah, not sure what's happening with that one, sometimes it works othertimes it doesn't. THat's the 10.10 alternate?
<MK``> yes
<MK``> Are these all the torrents released with lubuntu or were they created afterward by you/someone else?
<head_victim> Unfortunately I don't know enough about torrents to figure out why
<head_victim> I haven't created any, they've all been from the Lubuntu mailing list.
<MK``> ah ok thanks
<MK``> are you seeing natty alpha 3?
<MK``> d
<slooksterpsv> I have a question about Sylpheed - won't display HTML images, even though I have the HTML plugin installed. So I'm using Claws Mail, but I have to click on the HTML button everytime to view an HTML message, should I just switch to Thunderbird or can I get Claws to automatically display mail in HTML?
<slooksterpsv> *not html images, but html format
<bioterror> slooksterpsv, I'm using thunderbird voluntarely :D
<slooksterpsv> yeah claws and sylpheed are slow too, it takes a long time for each message to load, I'll switch to Thunderbird
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> thunderbird has somewhat working filters
<slooksterpsv> do you guys use compiz with lxde?
<mark76> I don't
 * Unit193 doesn't
<mysteriousdarren> why not?
<mark76> What is this? The compiz tag team? :p
<mysteriousdarren> haha......not!
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<bromium> can't make dansguardian+privoxy work on lubuntu 10.10. can anybody help, please?
<miguel> hi
<Guest99458> i need help with temperature monitor
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto <= you mean this?
<kille3> So hey, I can only install Lubuntu using alternate cd, will this work: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<MrChrisDruif> kille3: You could also use the miniCD/ISO
<kille3> Well I can't
<kille3> If I just use Ubuntu alternate cd and then download Lubuntu from software-center and use that code on psychocats?
<MrChrisDruif> Why can't you use the miniISO? :)
<kille3> I need to use ethernet?
<MrChrisDruif> Probably
<MrChrisDruif> But those other instructions should work
<MrChrisDruif> We've got some awesome minimal install instructions thougt
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<kille3> MrChrisDruif: what do you mean with "those other instructions"?
<valentinex> am i at right place?
<valentinex> xubuntu vs lubuntu, i am confuse
<mark76> What are you looking for?
<valentinex> i am looking of such an OS which will give me super best speed on my poor computer
<valentinex> do all ubuntu software application work fine in lubuntu? such as netbeans
<mark76> I suppose you're in the right place then
<mark76> Yes
<valentinex> wow :D
<mark76> The only difference between the different *buntus is the Desktop Environment used
<mark76> And maybe some default software
<valentinex> default software chrome browser i liked developers choice
<mark76> Like that
<mark76> And lubuntu uses LXDM instead of GDM
<valentinex> what users hated in lubuntu?
<mark76> :/
<mark76> Sorry?
<valentinex> i mean likes and dislikes of lubuntu users :D
<mark76> Oh right. Dunno.
<mark76> I only use it occasionally
<valentinex> how lubuntu is energy saver?
<mark76> No idea, sorry
<valentinex> "lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. "
<valentinex> that line is on lubuntu site
<mark76> You'd have to ask someone who has Lubuntu installed
<mark76> I'm using Fedora
<valentinex> i dont like fedora, i tried once but could not get myself to use it easily. then i switched to linux mint now heard of lubuntu from google uncle and excited to try lubuntu coz my PC is slow
<valentinex> I tried lubuntu by creating Live disk, was good. now thinking to make it my default linux.
<mark76> What kind of computer do you have?
<valentinex> 3.0mhz, 512ram, 80gb disk. intel 865G
<mark76> Sounds old
<valentinex> yup
<mark76> But surely you mean 3.0 GHz?
<mark76> Unless it's even older than I think =-O
<valentinex> oh sorry 3.0ghz :D
<valentinex> are u insulting me and my poor computer :(
<valentinex> :'(
<mark76> Only if the CPU speed is actually measured in megaHertz :p
<valentinex> :D
<mark76> Which version of Lubuntu have you got?
<valentinex> i have also noticed that lubuntu developers launch new versions quickly with ubuntu releases
<valentinex> it was latest .... of yesterday
<mark76> Okay
<valentinex> 11.04
<mark76> That should be okay
<valentinex> yup was tasty tasty lubuntu. i opened 11 chrome windows at a time still my PC was not slow :D
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> Why?
<mark76> Just to see what would happen?
<valentinex> yup, to see when my PC would tired with lubuntu
<mark76> Good idea
<valentinex> My PC dies with 3 chrome windows in ubuntu, 6 chromes in linux mint gnome.
<valentinex> t
 * valentinex t
 * valentinex waves goodbye to mark76 and others, and thanks for Lubuntu.
<mark76> Bye for now
<troytop> having a bit of trouble installing on an Asus Eee PC - anyone have any experience with that?
<kosaidpo|> troytop: if you can give more info wud be helpful so anyoone who can help will get involved in the chat with you
<troytop> hanging at the framebuffer splash screen
<troytop> sorry, trying a few more things at the moment to see if I'm missing something obvious
<troytop> are there any recommended settings from the initial install/boot screen (e.g. acpi=off, noapic, nolapic) that I should try as a first resort?
<troytop> also, I saw some forum postings that suggested 10.04 might be a better choice for this device - any known issues with older netbooks and 10.10?
<troytop> this is an Eee PC 4G Surf
<Unit193> 10.10? Why not use 11.04 or 10.04?
<troytop> I'm ambivalent - happy to try 11.04 if it's stable
<troytop> oh, wow, that's the current release - the iso I downloaded was just from a couple of weeks ago - it was current then
<Unit193> I don't have an Eee PC, so I don't know what will work best
<Eraserhead> Hello I have a question to anyone who cares to listen, downloaded lubuntu, installed awn, everything going fine except power off applet/shut down doesnt work, just typing poweroff in terminal for now, anyone have this issue?
<Eraserhead> does anyone in here use lubuntu?
<Unit193> Lots of them do
<frik> hello
<frik> i love lubuntu :P
<Unit193> It's great for low power computers (And others too ;) )
<Eraserhead> how do you shudown, i downloaded avant window navigator in place of the panel and now do not have a way to shutdown outside of terminal....
<frik> i have pentium 1 GHz with 512 mb ram , lubuntu is faster than ubuntu on pentium4 2,4 GHz
<Eraserhead> its really weird
<Unit193> Eraserhead: I use normal lxpanel
<frik> my previous computer burned, and i buy for 50 PLN (estimated 10 EUR) my new pentium 1 GHz
<frik> and works great on lubuntu :)
<Unit193> frik: I don't think Ubuntu is all that fast at all!
<Eraserhead> i deleted lxpanel lol
<frik> big thanks for developer's !
<Unit193> frik: They do a real good job!
<Eraserhead> does anyone use a window laucher besides lxpanel?
<Unit193> Eraserhead: Did you look at the manpage for avant? Or the website? (Never used it)
<Eraserhead> I should look at the webpage for avant. the website...is their a forum?
<troytop> OK, I give up, can't get anything to boot from USB on this thing
<troytop> going to Damn Small Linux
<Unit193> troytop: Does the bios support it?
<Eraserhead> My friend reccomended dsl.
<Eraserhead> but im addicted to the free app store....
<Unit193> DSL isn't kept up to date (IIRC), if you must, go with puppy
<troytop> that's not the problem - I *think* I need to use mini.iso to boot on this device (can't handle Unity)
<Unit193> Lubuntu doesn't have Unity
<troytop> but the usb startup disk creator won't recognize that iso
<Eraserhead> i switched from ubuntu to lubuntu because of unity.
<Eraserhead> That "thing" is awful.
<Unit193> Gnome 3 looks way better from the screens
<kill3> I am using Ubuntu in classic mode
<Unit193> troytop: unetbootin?
<troytop> Unit193 - tried that, no dice
<Unit193> What OS are you using to make the USB?
<troytop> wouldn't recognize the keyboard, just kept resetting the counter (waiting for addtl boot params)
<troytop> ubuntu
<troytop> in other news, I've tried the regular isos for 10.04 (wouldn't boot) 10.10 (wouldn't install properly) and 11.04 (wouldn't boot)
<Eraserhead> what happened with 10.10?
<troytop> hung on the last frame of installation
<troytop> I may try that again - I've seen reports that the last stage takes up to 90 min to complete on resource restricted machines
<Eraserhead> There is a glitch...its after you put in your info, password, the forward button...it took me three times
<Eraserhead> you have to do it FAST
<troytop> is there no command line install anymore?
<Eraserhead> Im just a noob.
<Eraserhead> But the Forward button will randomly stick on the 10.10 install
<Unit193> troytop: You could add lubuntu-desktop from mini.iso
<troytop> that's what I'm thinking...  if only I could create the USB image
<Unit193> Did you look at the wiki?
<Unit193> !usb | troytop
<ubot5> troytop: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<troytop> usb-creator does not recognize the smaller isos for some reason
<troytop> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:48YO5lVI99oJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1517059+ubuntu+create+usb+startup+disk+mini.iso&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu&source=www.google.com
<troytop> sorry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517059
<troytop> same problem as entropy1
<frik> lxde.org - don't work ?
<frik> i have empty page
<Unit193> frik: Use google cache for lxde
<frik> i want help to translate lubuntu to polish
<frik> but lxde.org don't work
<frik> hmmm
<frik> looks like all translate to polish
<frik> good for me :)
<frik> lubuntu have firewall ?
<frik> i do not acces to 8080
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Unit193 :)
<Unit193> I hit the wrong channel...
#lubuntu 2011-05-05
<zeroedout> the requirments page is disturbing sparse and lxde.org seems down :(  I have someone with a 600Mhz processor and 192MB of ram. will lubuntu run okay?
<MrChrisDruif> zeroedout: Aloha, the RAM I'm pretty sure is enough :)
<MrChrisDruif> For the other I will check the wiki :)
<MrChrisDruif> zeroedout: According to < https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System%20requirements > a Pentium II or Celeron would suffice and you'd need 128MiB RAM :)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know speeds of those CPU
<MrChrisDruif> 's thou
<zeroedout> ah sweet, thanks :D urg, it'll probably be better to do a minimal install
<MrChrisDruif> Probably, that page should link to the minimal installation instructions
<zeroedout> :)
<biffbaxter> 600MHz should be fine
<Unit193> zeroedout: Might be a tad slugish. What do you plan on doing?
<MrChrisDruif> Running Lubuntu on it, what else would you think ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: Aloha
<MrChrisDruif> So....tables have turned on us :P
<biffbaxter> flash and firefox might be a bit slow.....but the basics should be good :)
<jmarsden> zeroedout: Lubuntu will probably run OK in 192MB,  but *installing* it will need the minimal install stuff; 192MB is not enough for Ubiquity to work in.
<slooksterpsv> The alternate install cd would work, but, same limitations with the memory in the OS
<zeroedout> the fellow is gonna be creating documents, burning them to cd and general web surfing
<zeroedout> slow is acceptable for that machine
<slooksterpsv> is there a way to change the theme on lxde where it changes the panel's look as well?
<biffbaxter> you can right click on the panel and go to panel settings
<biffbaxter> in there you can change the appearance to system theme, image, or color
<Ascavasaion> Lubuntu downloaded and installed.  It looks very nice sof ar.
<gnewb> Good
<gnewb> Is going to suprize you after you get the feel of it.
<Ascavasaion> Thank you man, it runs nicely on my AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I am tempted to install it onto by laptop with Centrino duo and 2Gb RAM.
<gnewb> Ascavasaion: It will run great on that, should. What year is the BIOS on the laptop?
<Ascavasaion> No idea, let me boot it.
<gnewb> okee dokee
<Unit193> Year shouldn't matter as much as version
<Ascavasaion> No idea what year the BIOS is/
<gnewb> Unit193: True that is, was just trying to get a 'feel' for the version.
<gnewb> Ascavasaion: Should be skippy as it is , really not much or any bloat on a default install of Lubuntu or any LXDE that I have ever used.
<Ascavasaion> Okies :)
<slackmeister> good afternoon
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha slackmeister
<leszek> hi
<nils_> hello. which vnc server would you recommend for lubuntu? vino or rather x11-vnc? does vino have performance disadvantages over x11-vnc?
<bioterror> x11-vnc maybe
<nils_> why?
<leszek> they are using all the same protocol so why should there be a speed disadvantage ?
<nils_> well vino builts on gnome. lubuntu uses lxde. im wondering if installing a gnome application causes slower system performance because the system needs to run gnome then?
<leszek> nils_: that is a wrong info you got
<nils_> can you explain me?
<leszek> gnome is a desktop environment not a toolkit
<nils_> yes i am aware. but how can lubuntu run applications built for another desktop environment
<leszek> this depends on the applications
<leszek> the most applications are not build to need the whole desktop environment to run
<leszek> they only depend on the used toolkit (mostly either gtk+ , qt & kde)
<leszek> lxde & lubuntu is almost completely based upon gtk+ which is also used by 99% of the applications that are shipped with ubuntu-desktop
<nils_> I see, this means using gtk+ apps will not cause slower system performance
<leszek> even using qt4 apps wont cause slower system performance
<leszek> or even kde4 apps
<nils_> ok :)
<leszek> as they don't load the complete desktop environment only the needed libraries
<leszek> but kde4 apps tend to load more libraries than gtk apps ;)
<leszek> bbl , I'll go grab something to eat ;)
<nils_> hey thanks for enlighting me :)
<leszek> re
<stlsaint> hyperair: ping
<stlsaint> jmarsden: poke
<mikeatvillage> I have Lubuntu 11.04 and Firefox 4.0.1 installed. Checkboxes in FF do not show a tick when clicked on, just a sunken effect. Would this be a FF problem or Lubuntu?
<mikeatvillage> The work OK in Chromium.
<kosaidpo|> mikeatvillage: i wud prefer to use chrmuim other than that i wud try dpkg-reconfigur firefox
<mikeatvillage> Thanks, just done that but no improvement :-(
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Can you select another theme for Firefox?
<mikeatvillage> Just tried a new theme, still no change :-(
<kosaidpo|> mikeatvillage: can u remove it then install it even its  not the good solution tho
<Unit193> bioterror: Is it safe to delete /var/log/kern.log?
<bioterror> sure?
<bioterror> it's just log
<mikeatvillage> I'll try removing and reinstalling FF
<Unit193> bioterror: 15G...
<bioterror> what?!
<Unit193> Yeah.... on a 33GB (40G) HDD...
<stlsaint> bioterror: o/
<bioterror> hi stl
<stlsaint> bioterror: nm, dipping my pinky toe into packaging
<mikeatvillage> No change. I will remove FF again and download a non-ubuntu modified one..
<bioterror> use chromium
<bioterror> it's the browser from future
<stlsaint> +1
<Unit193> Or Midori... (Chromium isn't that great...)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> midori is...
<stlsaint> Unit193: HA
<bioterror> not so feature rich
<bioterror> use links -g
<Unit193> Midori = Small not best!
<mikeatvillage> I need FF, but will look at these others too. Thanks.
<mikeatvillage> Oh, Midori does not work properly !
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: It's a little buggy (but it seems to work fine for me)
<mikeatvillage> Unit293: Did not warn me of non-secure site and hangs with a blank page after I enter name/password for protected parts of my websites :-(
<stlsaint> tsk tsk, should have went with chromium ;)
<mikeatvillage> Yes, I like Chromium, but need several others too.
<Unit193> You could always use Opera ;)
<mikeatvillage> Unit293: I've had problems with Opera too :-(
<mikeatvillage> Seems that every standards compliant browser is different (@)^(@)
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: I get the same problem in Seamonkey as I do in Firefox!
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Try to change your GTK theme
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Sorry, how do i do that?
<MrChrisDruif> gtk-theme?
<mikeatvillage> I don't know what that is ... I'll Google
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Is it in Preferences > Customize Look and Feel?
<Unit193> This may tell: http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11 (Changes more then just that too ;) )
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: I think so, but I don't think it's GTK theme
<bioterror> lxappearance
<bioterror> for changing gtk themes
<mikeatvillage> Oh, that :-)  I'll tinker around with that then ... tomorrow, it's late.  Many thanks for your help.
<MrChrisDruif> OpenBox theme I think
<Unit193> Nope, that's gtk (Same thing bioterror posted)
<MrChrisDruif> Well...it's alright with me :P
<mikeatvillage> Running lxappearance brings up Customise Look & Feel :-)
<mikeatvillage> Well, I couldn't wait to try it ... I get the problem with any theme which has embossed checkboxes, plain one will display the tick. Weird! :-)
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: I think gnome-look has some gtk themes you can tryout
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Tomorrow, must sleep!  :-)  Thanks.
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i have live usb so can i jst upgrade and keep my apps ?
<busigast> hey :)
<busigast> i am considereing changing from norman ubuntu tu lubuntu, does lubuntu support the same programs as ubuntu ?
<bioterror> sure
<Unit193> busigast: It uses the same repos, so you can install the same programs
<bioterror> only the eyecandy is different
<bioterror> and default programs are lighter
<bioterror> and to be honest, we configure things with terminal ;-)
<busigast> well uinity is not my cup of tea, and TWIL inspierd me tp try lubuntu
<busigast> hehe, well im not that advanced in linux
<MrChrisDruif> busigast: It's alright, we all started one day :)
<busigast> yeah i love linux so far, why pay some evil corp for something that shoud be free (if you ask me)
<kosaidpo|> guys can i upgrade without lossing my actual apps ?
<kosaidpo|> none :O
<busigast> kosaidpo|, i never lost my apps when upgrading ubuntu (eg from 10.04 to 10.10 etc)
<busigast> but i am not shure with lubuntu
<busigast> :/
<kosaidpo|> busigast: i mean i have live usb and ill do a fresh install so is there an option duin the installation to choos so ican keep my apps : ] i hop im clear
<busigast> then i do not know )= maybe if you wait a sec someone else will answer =)
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: Fresh installing means fresh installing...however...you could save your list with a command and restore that...
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: Quick google search helped me: "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt" to save it (default saving location is ~/ or your Home folder. cd to an other location to save it somewhere else
<MrChrisDruif> (Changing selections.txt to ~/Documents/selections.txt should also do the trick afaik)
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: i dont see any ponit if ill reinstalll em : ]
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: hang on ill show u ij jst need to find it
<MrChrisDruif> And restoring dpkg --set-selections < selections.txt
<MrChrisDruif>  followed by dselect update and apt-get dselect-upgrade show give you back your installed packages.
<kosaidpo|> with that cmmd ill get the packages of jst their names ??
<busigast> just installed lubuntu in virtualbox :D looking verry verry good
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: The first will save the names in the right format to a file. The rest is for restoring
<MrChrisDruif> You could even name it package.list (I've heard that one before)
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: hat i mean when ill run my live usb will i find an option say upgrade to 11.04 and install so ican choose btw em cus isaw this in ubuntu so im wondeing
<MrChrisDruif> Yes you can choose upgrade, but that wouldn't make a fresh install would it? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Oops...
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure about Lubuntu, but with Ubuntu it does
<kosaidpo|> well from wht the word means wudnt :D
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, shutting down...quarter to one here (AM)
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: same here
<busigast> norway ? :P
<MrChrisDruif> busigast: Holland :)
<busigast> ahh atleast same timezone :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<kosaidpo|> peace out guys
#lubuntu 2011-05-06
<Greg-AtlantaGA> Greetings everyone! I am a linux newbie, but fairly computer knowledgeable, I have some slick fujitsu p1120 units, but the bios will not allow me to boot from CD
<Greg-AtlantaGA> However, i have another new dell laptop, which I can boot from an ISO and load lubuntu onto a hard drive which will go into one of these things, would that work?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> or does it customize itself to the device? how should I prep the HD which is going into a p1120?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> I could PXE it, but its pxe is old as hell... likely useless
<Greg-AtlantaGA> any advice would be great, thanks so much
<Greg-AtlantaGA> *note, the p1120 does not come with a cd drive, it is a sub-notebook
<revildab> So I'm having issues with my sound.  Both the onboard and my soundcard are properly identified and listed when I do a lspci -v . Both show up in alsamixer, but I cant actually choose which one to output to.
<Unit193> Greg-AtlantaGA: I take it you also can't boot from USB?
<Unit193> !boot | Greg-AtlantaGA
<ubot5> Greg-AtlantaGA: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Greg-AtlantaGA> Greetings Unit! I was ebaying!!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> Umm, not sure but I think not
<Greg-AtlantaGA> It will boot only to floppy
<Greg-AtlantaGA> However, I have full access to hard drive via a newer dell which will boot on any flavor you choose
<Greg-AtlantaGA> Ah, I see the readings, running over there to check it out, thanks ubot!
<jmarsden> Greg-AtlantaGA: There are floppies that act as a way to boot from a CD when the BIOS won't do it for you... SmartBootManager is one of them.
<Greg-AtlantaGA> jamrsden, I have no usb cdrom however, and this thing is usb 1.0 so its dark ages, what I am trying first is to install lubuntu using this new dell I have, get it installed on the hard drive, then boot the p1120 and see if it runs
<Greg-AtlantaGA> will it run? or during setup does it customize itself to the system?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> because I know windows, for instance, if I take the hard drive in my fujitsu pc and put it in my dell, windows freaks out and crashes, lubuntu, not sure
<jmarsden> Greg-AtlantaGA: Linux does that much less than Windows does, your chances of success that way are fairly high.  You may need to play with networking stuff to edit MAC addresses etc but basic Linux booting and running should be fine.
<Greg-AtlantaGA> so during install it probes the mac of the nic and wifi, and hardcodes that somewhere in a config file, so I will just have to edit that later is what you are saying?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> I was planning on imaging this hard drive if I liked lubuntu, is there a way I could leave that mac stuff blank and have it just source it itself as opposed to me having to manually edit every machine which runs lubuntu?
<jmarsden> Greg-AtlantaGA: Yes.
<jmarsden> I'm not sure about the "imaging" thing...
<Greg-AtlantaGA> acronis images everything, pie easy
<Greg-AtlantaGA> even a windows point click idiot like me can do it, so i was hoping to do that here but, your suggesting I will have to get in there and fix each machines config or else the routers going to shit when it sees three machines with identical macs
<jmarsden> The file you care about for the MAC addresses is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jmarsden> I *think* if you edit out the rules and the system finds new NICs it will add new rules for the new ones, so you may be in luck.
<jmarsden> The script that creates those rules is at /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<Greg-AtlantaGA> pure genius... ok, stay tuned... we are about done with the install on new dell
<Greg-AtlantaGA> well... question is will it run that script again, possibly if no rules are in place or if I delete all nics in rules config
<jmarsden> It should get run at every boot, as far as I know and from a comment in the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file
<jmarsden> How many of these things are you going to run Lubuntu on?? :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> if this thing runs lubuntu like baller I'm totally wiping out xp on all of those little guys, they are great laptops but slow as hell
<Greg-AtlantaGA> I have 35 at present
<Greg-AtlantaGA> if I can't get them to work right, you may inherit one
<Greg-AtlantaGA> or someone with linux know-how, to get an image I can use that is linux on these little guys that work
<jmarsden> OK... :)  BTW if the CPU is i586 not i686 you might need to revert back to 10.04 LTS
<Greg-AtlantaGA> great machines, touch screen, small, portable, cool, just 700mhz crusoe
<Greg-AtlantaGA> um... no idea, google p1120
<jmarsden> have you read http://sifter.org/~simon/journal/20030911.html which is someone's blog of doing this back in 2003-2005?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> It should be, its 2004 era
<bioterror> crusoe
<bioterror> havent heard that name for a while
<bioterror> flybooks were awesome
<Greg-AtlantaGA> shit
<Greg-AtlantaGA> its likely installing 686 as we speak no?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> and I need to have it install 586?
<jmarsden> Which release of Lubuntu are you installing?  10.04 LTS will be fine, 11.04 probably will not be so fine.
<Greg-AtlantaGA> 11.04 is installing, just finished... what should I do?
<bioterror> boot it :D
<Greg-AtlantaGA> "oh, you don't know how to swim? that's ok! just jump over there on the deep end side, a few seconds and you'll figure it out!!"
<jmarsden> Greg-AtlantaGA: boot it and see what happens is probably worth a try... it might boot OK...
<Greg-AtlantaGA> if it doesn't work, the lifeguard is hot
<bioterror> if it does not boot, try 10.04 ;)
 * jmarsden waits for the Fujitsu to boot, but (given how slow it is) refuses to hold his breath :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> haha
<Greg-AtlantaGA> he is swimming....
<Greg-AtlantaGA> past boot
<Greg-AtlantaGA> loading
<Greg-AtlantaGA> black screen...shit
<Greg-AtlantaGA> chink...
<Greg-AtlantaGA> chink....
<Greg-AtlantaGA> still no screen
<Greg-AtlantaGA> WAIT!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> MOUSE!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> WHITE!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> AND LOGIN!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> hot damn!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> its got some sex appeal, I have to say lu looks nice
<jmarsden> Cool.  I'm glad it works, even if that means I don't get a free funky little notebook to play with :) :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> Give me your address and I'll send you one
<Greg-AtlantaGA> I'm sure you will make it run better than myself, hell you could probably get touch screen working, and if so, image the thing with acronis and give it to me
<jmarsden> You never know :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> what I really want to do is run "the dude" on them
<Greg-AtlantaGA> throw a few at client sites, get teamviewer on it running so I can get in remotely, and thats about it
<jmarsden> OK, so they become cheap network probes... You don't need a GUI for that, do you?
<jmarsden> Oh, but "Runs in Linux Wine environment" ???  Weird, why do network stuff in Windows when you have Linux? :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> dude is friendly, graphical, two clicks I can see everything, and I can work it so, thats why
<jmarsden> OK :)  I meant more, why did the people who wrote it write it for Windows rather than for Linux :)
<Greg-AtlantaGA> touch doesnt work... bummer
<Greg-AtlantaGA> thats a good question, but I'm glad they did or else I wouldn't have found it
<jmarsden> I'd be fairly amazed if it worked out of the box.  But there may be some old driver code around somewhere on the net for it.
<Greg-AtlantaGA> its gotten pretty good, I still am floored by how much linux has changed, it hasn't caught up to windows gui or integration as of yet but its getting damn close
<Greg-AtlantaGA> the things it does, it does damn well
<Greg-AtlantaGA> its just a matter of time really...
<Greg-AtlantaGA> but the use case is totally different so, you can't even compare them really
<Greg-AtlantaGA> what should I use to edit/fix those macs?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> what is the command to do that?
<jmarsden> Any text editor will be fine.
<jmarsden> You will need to be root to edit files in there, so something like     sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Greg-AtlantaGA> should I just delete everything in there then?
<Greg-AtlantaGA> as it will regenerate right?
<jmarsden> You can, I'd leave the top five lines of comments in and just delete out any lines below that
<jmarsden> Then reboot, and then see whether networking works :)
 * jmarsden is yawning, and has a server install to deal with half way up a mountain tomorrow morning... I'll go to bed but leave the client logging the channel.
<Greg-AtlantaGA> nice, I have a girlfriend that I must drive to tybee island at 8am... I should be heading along too
<Greg-AtlantaGA> thanks for the help marsden
<Greg-AtlantaGA> best wishes
<jmarsden> You're welcome.  Goodnight!
<Greg-AtlantaGA> and thanks everyone else, goodnight
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i tried last night lubuntu live usb to upgade with it my actual one but there's no option i have only the install one
<kosaidpo|> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<kosaidpo|> i guess the team wud add this featur in the next release it wud be awesome ; ]
<kernelnewbie> Hello, how can I turn off the sounds on xfce?
<bioterror> :o
<pythoned> anyone here?:)
<bioterror> I am
<pythoned> bioterror:  Do you know how I can disable sound notifications in lxde? I searched on google but found nothing relevant that can help me.
<Tenochito> How do i upgrade flash, it is asking me on youtube
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tenochito> it is the latest
<Tenochito> just finished installing it
<pythoned> Maybe you have javascript disabled?
<bioterror> haaaa
<bioterror> Tenochito, you have lubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Tenochito> no idea, i just installed and then updated on synaptic.
<bioterror> install that package
<bioterror> restart your browser and try youtube again
<Tenochito> i just checked and it is istalled java or allowed
<bioterror> youtube works even older flash
<Tenochito> another thing i noticed is that i can not turn volume down either on audacios or ont he applet in the bottom right
<bioterror> how about with alsamixer?
<Tenochito> have not tried that yet lets see
<Tenochito> only pcm control
<Tenochito> works to turn down and up volume on alsamixer
<bioterror> :D
<Veneficus> greetings everyone
<Veneficus> i have a noob question>
<Veneficus> i was poking around in lubuntu 11.04 and i have removed power button from panel
<Veneficus> and i cant seem to bring it back... any ideas?
<MrChrisDruif> Veneficus: I'm using Ubuntu (gnome) experience here, but right mouse button on the bar and it'll appear a menu with options like adding stuff to the bar?
<MrChrisDruif> s/bar/panel
<Veneficus> yeah, i am using ubuntu on other comps, but this is rather old laptop so i have decided on lubuntu. unfortunatly there is no option to add power button in "add panel items"
<Veneficus> what did you mean by s/bar/panel?
<MK``> s/x/y is a function meaning replace x with y
<MrChrisDruif> s=switch
<MK``> I am used to 'switch' being used in the C way :P
<MrChrisDruif> MK``: I'm not the only to use it this way, it's pretty standard
<MK``> I mean just the word itself is all :P
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm not running Lubuntu atm, so I can't check for you Veneficus
<szczur> MK``, i have solution
<szczur> but i need to check it
<szczur> wait for a while
<bioterror> rm -rf .config
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> ahaha
<szczur> open your ~/.config/lxpanel/default/panels file
<Veneficus> k, thx to bioterror suggestion, i have found a config...
<Veneficus> k
<Veneficus> opened
<szczur> and add these line at the end
<szczur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604049/
<szczur> logout and log back in
<Veneficus> will be right back
<MK``> Anyone have the Maverick alpha and beta isos?... I cannot find them anywhere
<MK``> Google only returns dead torrents that were just scraped
<Veneficus> i m back
<Veneficus> it worked
<bioterror> MK``, hardly
<Veneficus> thanks, its appreciated
<bioterror> I used maverick betas just by upgrading
<MK``> :o?
<bioterror> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Lubuntu-50492.shtml :D
<MK``> That seems to have been replaced by 11.04
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> and why would you want to download 10.10 beta
<bioterror> as the final is perfect <3
<MK``> People always ask that when they give up looking XD
<bioterror> as I've used those betas, I know what I'm talking about
<MK``> "Why do you want it anyway", cuz I do D:
<bioterror> and that's why I'm wondering
<MrChrisDruif> Same here
<bioterror> there's really no cool factor points in share for using old betas
<Paintman> Hi. Where can I download Lubuntu alternate 11.04?
<bioterror> Paintman, atm. you have to use mini install and after installation run "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends"
<Paintman> When it is scheduled to be released?
<Paintman> Can I use the Lubuntu alternate 10.10 too?
<bioterror> sure, why not
<bioterror> "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Paintman> and then update?
<bioterror> for upgrading to 11.04
<Paintman> ok :D
<Paintman> it's lik a "clean" install?
<MrChrisDruif> There is an alternative CD for 10.10
<bioterror> really?
<Paintman> yes
<Paintman> but not for 11.04
<Paintman> (yet)
<MrChrisDruif> No, but someone is going to build them shortly :)
<MrChrisDruif> Just read it in the mailing-list today
<Paintman> where can I read the mailing list?
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<MrChrisDruif> Or quicker: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+join
<Paintman> MrChrisDruif: can you give me a link to the thread?
<MrChrisDruif> Paintman: Thread? BRB
<Paintman> to the thread about building Lubuntu alternate 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> Paintman: I'll check
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, there appears to be missing some entries in the mailing-list archive :-/
<MrChrisDruif> "For the time being, I can go ahead and whip up a 64 bit .iso if there is any interest in me doing so. It shouldn't take but a couple of hours. I have most of one put together already as I'll need it to build the 64 bit Peppermint release. Kendall Weaver"
<MrChrisDruif> Copied from my own trash bin :P
<MrChrisDruif> Guys, lubuntu-desktop wasn't available right? you'd need to install lxde-session right?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm talking someone through the installation process
<Paintman> I am a newbie.
<Paintman> ;P
<MrChrisDruif> From a current Ubuntu installation
<smoothtaste> http://imgur.com/2Md8k
<smoothtaste> That's my lubuntu daily
<Paintman> nice.
<smoothtaste> :)
<MrChrisDruif> smoothtaste: That is f*cking awesome sweet :D
<MrChrisDruif> smoothtaste: No power button?
<smoothtaste> nah
<smoothtaste> when i hit my pulldown
<smoothtaste> i can logout, which has been modified to include suspend, hibernate, etc. in this release
<smoothtaste> and seein as im on a toshiba satellite
<smoothtaste> suspend A LOT. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hibernate doesn't seem to work properly on my install. Ubuntu 10.10 based Elementary OS
<bioterror> who hibernates?
<bioterror> there's no benefits for it
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Uses no power like shutting down, but opens opened up windows etc...
<smoothtaste> suspend jumpstarts my fan :)
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, technically you can do the same with any smart window manager
<bioterror> "save state" check - yes :D
<smoothtaste> yup
<smoothtaste> just a matter of organizing and believing
<bioterror> but suspending laptop wont take any more power than hibernating
<bioterror> only if you unplug the power cable from wall :D
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Why would I wanna use it any way?
<new_kid1> how to disable desktop effects in lxde ???
<bioterror> there's none?
<MrChrisDruif> There desktop effects? =-O
<new_kid1> Yes when I minimize / maximize windows they kind of are I cant exactly explain
<bioterror> that's openbox stuff
<new_kid1> well then can those be disabled ??
<bioterror> <animateIconify>yes</animateIconify>
<bioterror> could it be that?
<new_kid1> how?
<smoothtaste> 3rd party app
<smoothtaste> very like
<smoothtaste> similiar to compiz or emerald
<smoothtaste> prolly inheirited in a "batch" download.
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<bioterror> hi
<HeerSMZett> hmm lo ppl
<bioterror> hmm hi
<HeerSMZett> any known problems with tha aspire one laptop and lubuntu? i tryed it but it returns direct to inlog screen
<HeerSMZett> hmm does he got that problem to :P
<HeerSMZett> ?
<bioterror> there's problem in logging in, I assume
<bioterror> something does not get loaded or something
<HeerSMZett> possible it returns to the black scren with grey letters fast and than after les than a second to the login screen
<smoothtaste> are you selecting openbox/gnome or openbox/kde at the login screen?
<HeerSMZett> just lubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I would go to tt1
<smoothtaste> downloaded a lot of stuff lately?
<smoothtaste> or upgrade?
<bioterror> login, sudo service lxdm stop
<smoothtaste> good call bioterror!
<bioterror> and then with xinit start openbox-session
<HeerSMZett> i upgraded all lately
<bioterror> that's what I would do
<bioterror> tty1 even
<HeerSMZett> ?
<HeerSMZett> i tryed openbox to and it was olny a rightmousebutton menu. but how can i make my wlan active?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> so you can get to openbox
<bioterror> but lxde stuff crashes
<HeerSMZett> yep
<bioterror> I would like to someday know the exact lubuntu starting command, so it would be easier to diag things like these
<HeerSMZett> hm
<HeerSMZett> hmm
<HeerSMZett> i reinstalled it en will now test it again
<HeerSMZett> brb
<bioterror> okay
<HeerSMZett> lo again
<HeerSMZett> i now started up agian lubuntu.
<HeerSMZett> it works now
<HeerSMZett> strange
<HeerSMZett> did nothing diffrent
<bioterror> the position of moon has changed a little bit
<HeerSMZett> yes thats true and the planets are more on one line now
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I should've told you that...:)
<HeerSMZett> yep
<HeerSMZett> foei jangen
<bioterror> HeerSMZett, yes, if you look that line with sun
<HeerSMZett> jongen
<HeerSMZett> hmm
<bioterror> installing lubuntu needs precise timing
<HeerSMZett> damn i starting to type shity now
<bioterror> city
<HeerSMZett> yeah but why? is it not more cool to use temperature than timing?
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Imagen me....switching between English and Dutch all the time :P
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, your language is weird!
<HeerSMZett> why?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: I know?
<bioterror> it just makes less sense than german or france :D
<HeerSMZett> why?
<HeerSMZett> i think dutch is a nice language
<MrChrisDruif> France is just crappy....can't make heads or toes out of it
<HeerSMZett> na the local versions are great
<bioterror> but you guys should learn to swear in finnish!
<HeerSMZett> france is crap. i really dislike that language
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: You'd be wrong, it's a language which is based upon exceptions
<HeerSMZett> yeah but the local way of speaking it is great its one of the oldest language of the world lokal saxon
<HeerSMZett> niedersaxon
<HeerSMZett> yeah!
<HeerSMZett> :P
<gNewPower> Hi!  Am I correct in assuming that Lubuntu is 100% community driven and that Shuttlework and/or Canonical have no control over it?
<bioterror> gNewPower, no control yet
 * gNewPower is at work, so he might be interrupted for a while
<HeerSMZett> gnewpower?
<gNewPower> yet?
<gNewPower> yes
<phillw> gNewPower: we are following the guidelines so we can gain full adoption.
<gNewPower> phillw, but they cannot make decisions like forcing the adoption of a desktop, right?
<gNewPower> or, say, force Lubuntu to use application x y z
<phillw> gNewPower: no, they cannot.
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> thanks
<gNewPower> I think I will adopt Lubuntu
<gNewPower> I am a big Ubuntu fan, but the latest stuff from Shuttleworth and Canonical pisses me off
<gNewPower> and I don't like how Unity and Gnome3 try to become mac-like
<gNewPower> and LXDE looks fantastic
<bioterror> those are things you just have to live with
<bioterror> gnome3 broke lots of things
<bioterror> for a ordinary user
<gNewPower> does Lubuntu use the same repos as Ubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<gNewPower> I mean - has access to the same applications
<HeerSMZett> i find lubuntu a big xp like menu and things
<phillw> gNewPower: they are taking ubuntu in a new direction, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu will all retain our own DE's
<gNewPower> phillw, great, that is EXCATLY what I need then
<bioterror> kubuntu is nice
<gNewPower> lastly, lubuntu also has free universe multiuniverse partners?
<bioterror> ys
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> same stuff
<bioterror> nothing is different except the eyecandy what you see
<bioterror> candy is dandy!
<gNewPower> great!  you made my day :-)
<gNewPower> brb
<needhelp> Hello! I have a question: I searched your website and with google, but can't find the required minimum amount of disk space for Lubuntu. This is crucial, as my mother's upcoming slow netbook will have only 4GB of diskspace. That's why I can't even install Ubuntu or Windows XP on it :P
<needhelp> I seriously want a Ubuntu derivate and the laptop will be some Asus eee -one I think. Please put that "disk space required" thing on your website in the System requirements section :)
<bioterror> you should have no probs with 4GB
<bioterror> I think the installer requires ~3GB or something
<MrChrisDruif> needhelp: Lubuntu can be installed on such a small disk, however the updated Ubiquity (installer) made some changes which made it impossible to install it with the normal disk. Go for the miniCD > Minimal installation
<MrChrisDruif> needhelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, you really mean you cant install 11.04 on 4GB drive?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: I've you had follow the mailing-list, you heard about it :)
<bioterror> worse code then
<bioterror> but my workday is done
<bioterror> laters
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: "As far as I know, the number in casper/filesystem.size *should* be being generated from the installed-size fields in each of the packages we install.  I plan to add code to do this to our ISO creation script soon." is what jmarsden said
<MrChrisDruif> So currently you can't install Lubuntu with the normal CD :)
<HeerSMZett> i find it big for a os 4gig.. damn why ???i ask why????
<MrChrisDruif> HeerSMZett: Windows needs 30GB <_<"
<HeerSMZett> i dont use windows anymore
<needhelp> Won't Lubuntu install at about 2GB size? I heard Xubuntu
<needhelp> I heard Xubuntu does*
<needhelp> And Lubuntu is lighter.
<needhelp> Well...
<needhelp> I don't know if my mom's future sucky netbook will even have a CD-rom. I know it's some Asus EEE-one though. She gets it from a friend. I'll format it and I was thinking of a distro when I heard it only has 4 gigs on built-in storage
<needhelp> So so... I'm a long-time fan of Ubuntu when it comes to Linux and I had Xubuntu and Lubuntu in mind. Then I heard that Lubuntu is lighter and Xubuntu takes around 2 gigs, I heard.
<gNewPower> one more question: do any Lubuntu features require any hardware acceleration or Open GL?
<silverlightning> hi
<stlsaint> silverlightning: o/
<silverlightning> do you know anything about the  fglrx drivers?
<mark76> Hi ho silverlightning, stlsaint?
<silverlightning> hi  mark
<mark76> And away we go :D
<silverlightning> you do?
<silverlightning> I am fuzzing with an old difficult graphic card
<silverlightning> radeon express 200M
<mark76> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StNY8P2UILs
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> is there a way to activate  fglrx drivers from cd bootup?
<stlsaint> not sure
<mark76> Dinner!
<silverlightning> bon apetite
<silverlightning> I keep booting up into a white screen in Ubuntu and lubuntu, and ...
<silverlightning> anything except puppy
<silverlightning> windows 7 is all right
<silverlightning> maybe there's no way about it?
<kosaidpo|> guys hello
<kosaidpo|> i have added some repo's game and during the upgrade to 11.04 there desactivated so iwanna activate em via console how can i  do that ?? thanks
<KM0201> dang, plymouth upgrades.lol
#lubuntu 2011-05-07
<Tenochito> The sound control is missing on the bottom panel. It used to be there but would not control the sound.
<Byan> any ideas on how to add apps to the menu
<Byan> it's annoying that I can't add somehthing to an application launch bar w/o it being there..
<Unit193> Byan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I%20don%27t%20know%20how%20to%20make/add%20a%20application%20to%20%22start%22%20menu.
<Byan> Unit193: you know off hand the best way to restart lxpanel?
<Byan> nvermind
<Unit193> Ah, ok...
<gNewPower> Hi!  Where can I get the hardware requirements for Lubuntu?  Thanks!
<Unit193> gNewPower: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<gNewPower> Unit193, thanks!
<gNewPower> Unit193, do youknow how much hd space does it need and what type of graphics card?
<Unit193> gNewPower: How much space do you have?
<gNewPower> I am comparing with LMDE hardware requierments: x86 processor (for both 32 & 64-bit versions)
<gNewPower> x86_64 compatible processor (for the 64-bit version)
<gNewPower> 512 MB of system memory (RAM)
 * gNewPower is choosing a distro to install
<Unit193> The installer doesn't let you have less then 5G (that's being worked on)
<gNewPower> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> gNewPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604300/
<gNewPower> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> That's the display I have with it
<gNewPower> gotcha
<gNewPower> bye, and thanks a lot for the info!
<sadie> alguein puede ayudarme
<sadie> help meee
<jmarsden> Unit193: If someone needs it, my unofficial ISO that will install in under 3GB is at ftp://ftp.jmarsden.org/pub/lubuntu-11.04.jm1.iso
<Unit193> jmarsden: Thanks. I was looking for your email to see what the min was...
<jmarsden> sadie: ask a specific question about Lubuntu and someone might be able to help.  "Help me" is too general to be useful.
<sadie> ok thankas ine to know if should i install restricted
<sadie> -extras
<jmarsden> Do you need any software that is non-free?  If so, enable the restricted repository... if you don't need it, you do not need to enable it.
<sadie> im new and my english is bad
<sadie> shuold i install yes or not
<jmarsden> Only if you need something in it.
<sadie> but I do not corrupt the file system
<sadie> ?
<jmarsden> Enabling restricted will not corrupt your filesystem.
<jmarsden> Disabling restricted will not corrupt your filesystem.
<jmarsden>  :)
<sadie> ok understand
<sadie> thanks a lot
<jmarsden> sadie: You're welcome.
<sadie> and compiz?
<jmarsden> You do not need compiz to run Lubuntu.
<sadie> ok
<sadie> antivirus
<sadie> ?
<sadie> and firefox 4?
<jmarsden> There are no Linux viruses "in the wild".  if you need a free AV program, try clamav
<jmarsden> You can install Firefox in Lubuntu if you want.  The default browser is chromium, which uses less memory.
<sadie> ok thanks i have to reboot now
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<sadie> and lubuntu 11.04?
<sadie> is good?
<jmarsden> I helped make it, so I think it is good :)  Try it!
<sadie> are you sure? try 11.04 now?
<jmarsden> Sure, it is an official release.
<sadie> ok thanks a lot reboot now bye
<jmarsden> Bye
<sadie> hello again
<sadie> is the same lubuntu-restricted -extra that ubuntu -estricted extras
<sadie> ?
<KM0201> yes
<jmarsden> Yes
<jmarsden> Lubuntu uses the same repositories that other Ubuntu flavours use.
<KM0201> jmarsden: yeah, but i think he was asking if there's differences in the two packages..  but they are the same
<KM0201> there's a kubuntu-restricted-extras, and xubuntu-restricted-extras also
<jmarsden> KM0201: Those are not packages, they are repository names.
<KM0201> well, yeah, true.
<KM0201> but the "repository names' install the same packages
<Unit193> meta packages
<KM0201> for crying out loud
<sadie> I have installed addons But Not restricted-extras .. Should I install too
<KM0201> can we at least agree that from somewher ein the vast internet, lubuntu-restricted-extras, and ubuntu-restricted-extras, install the same packages?
<jmarsden> sadie: Only if you need something in it.
<KM0201> sadie: its mostly just a bunch of multimedia stuff
<KM0201> if you want to install it, it won't hur tanything
<KM0201> sadie: i think it also installs microsoft fonts, if i recallc orrectly
<jmarsden> sadie: Lubuntu is about freedom, free open source software.  So only use the restricted stuff (non-free) if you need it.
<KM0201> jmarsden: thats a matter of opinion
<KM0201> some may say "lubuntu is about having a light, stable, OS.. i don't care if something is "non free" "
<sadie> ok them i have ubuntu-restricted-addons installed and can i also install restricted-extras?
<jmarsden> KM0201: It is?  Have you read http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy ?
<KM0201> it's still a matter of opinion
<jmarsden> No, it is a definition of what Ububntu is about from those who create it.
<KM0201> sadie: i guess you could... but i think it will just uninstall ubuntu-restricted-packages, then install lubuntu-restricted (which are the same packages)
<KM0201> jmarsden: then why don't they make the OS completley open source, and not make restricted software/drivers available at all?
<KM0201> and trust me, i know what ubuntu's philosophy is
<jmarsden> We should continue this in #lubuntu-offtopic, if you want to, it is not really apropos in a support channel.
<KM0201> jmarsden: i didn't bring it up, you did.
<sadie> my English is not good do not understand .. and I have installed Lubuntu-restricted-addons, should I also install Lubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> i could care less
<KM0201> sadie: if you want to, yes.
<KM0201> if you don't want to, no
<sadie> okkk
<sadie> jajaja
<KM0201> sadie: its not gonna hurt anything to install it
<sadie> better with short ANSWERS
<KM0201> sadie: well i can't get much shorter than "if you want to, yes, if you don't, no.. it won't hurt anything"
<sadie> jajaj i understand thanks a lot
<sadie> will install it and says it will remove and install livacodec52 livacodec-extra52
<sadie> is ok?
<KM0201> yes, that should befine.
<sadie> I will install it and says it will remove  livacodec52 and install livacodec-extra52
<sadie> ok thanks
<sadie> a question more?? anything should be good with videos and audio
<KM0201> what do you mean?
<KM0201> you mean what programs?
<sadie> with restricted -extras
<KM0201> yes, you should be able to play just about any multimedia format (or at least i've yet to run into one i can't play)
<sadie> exalie does not work well with a cd audio english
<sadie> of library
<KM0201> i don't know about that
<KM0201> i dont' use exaile
<sadie> them remove and install bangree
<sadie> ?
<KM0201> you can try banshee... i don't use it either, so i don't know if that will helkp or not
<sadie> which do you use?
<KM0201> i use audacious to play mp3's
<KM0201> i don't play to many CD's
<KM0201> i imagine banshee or rythmbox, or maybe even audacious, would be fine for playing cd's
<semitones> vlc does it too
<NRWlion> jmarsden : here i am
<jmarsden> NRWlion: OK... I know roughly what I am looking for but have not found it yet...
<NRWlion> jmarsden take your time. have stuff to do
<jmarsden> OK.  Meanwhile, if you boot from the Lubuntu 11.04 CD and select the "Install Lubuntu" option does it work and get you to the "Welcome" screen?  (Don't go all the way through the installer, obviously!)
<NRWlion> jmarsden just got a pop up that might be useful ... its called busy box
<mikeatvillage> Hi, has anyone got Wine running under Lubuntu?
 * NRWlion negative
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Yes I do
<jmarsden> mikeatvillage: That should be doable, but I have not tried it... ah, good, Unit193 will assist you :)
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Did you have to tweak anything or did it work first time ok?
<mikeatvillage> I put my DreamweaverMX (Windows) cd in and it opens in fileManager
<NRWlion> jmarsden: you know what the following lines mean: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/Output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem/squashfs
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: You're just trying to run windows programs? All I did was just install and disable cautious-launcher
<Unit193> install wine*
<jmarsden> NRWlion: Yes, they mean your machine could not read that file from the CD-R, basically.  Sounds like a bad CD-R or a failing CDROM drive.  Can you reliably run the "Test this CD" thing and get it to report no errors?
<mikeatvillage> Under Mepis it would open in Wine and install DreamweaverMX
<NRWlion> jmarsden : affirmative tested it on two different pc at my work
<jmarsden> NRWlion: What about on *this* PC?
<Unit193> jmarsden: Is it ok to tell people to disable cautious-launcher?
<NRWlion> jmarsden : freezing system now
<jmarsden> Unit193: Sure, if it helps them do what they need to do in wine.
<NRWlion> last time i tried it delivered no errors
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: In terminal: sudo /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: (IIRC) The Exec line should read: Exec=wine start /unix %f
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: "Command not found"
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: sudo nano !! (I forgot that...)
<Unit193> Bug #565233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 565233 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Wine inconsistent behavior (dup-of: 14335)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 14335 in udisks (Ubuntu) "nautilus wants to execute all text files on vfat and ntfs drives" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14335
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Still with me?
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Just edited (with MC) any now trying..
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: I took 'cautious-launcher' out of the line but still no joy.
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Can you double click the installer?
<NRWlion> jmarsden : still there?
<jmarsden> Yes.
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Got no Windows to test the .exe
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Nothing came up?
<mikeatvillage> Sorry, misread that. Double-click tries to open it in archive manager
<jmarsden> If you can't run the "test this CD" item, and the CD is good... then chances are high the machine has some sort of hardware issue, as far as I know.
<NRWlion> jmarsden : thought the same
<jmarsden> NRWlion: Do you have a spare CDROM drive from another PC to swap in, in case that helps?
<mikeatvillage> jmarsden: Machine was OK when running Mepis
<NRWlion> jmarsden : thats a negative
<jmarsden> mikeatvillage: Sorry, I was talking to NRWlion but forgot to say so :)
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Sounds like wine isn't set as default... Right-Click > open with wine (Should be something like that)
<jmarsden> Unit193: Interesting... someone was having that sort of issue with text files in Lubuntu recently... maybe there is something odd about file manager filetype associations somewhere?
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Success! Many thanks (again).
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: No problem! (cautious-launcher may get put back in if you update)
<mikeatvillage> Unit193:  Open with "Wine windows Program Launcher" now works - nothing was happening before
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: That was cautious-launcher. It won't let you run a program without -x (try doing that with a CD)
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Thanks, I'll make a note so I know where to look next time.
<Unit193> jmarsden: You're way smarter then I am (You're a dev!)
<jmarsden> Unit193: How long has that issue been there?  Looks like the bug has a patch but noone has noticed and it didn't get fixed in 11.04 ?
<jmarsden> BTW I'm not necessarily smarter, I've just lived longer, and spent more of my life with Linux, than a lot of people have :)
<Unit193> jmarsden: I fixed that way back in 10.10 (maybe even .04) and I know mint also had this issue. I don't know if it's fixed yet in 11.04
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Do you happen to be running 11.04?
<jmarsden> Unit193: are you the one who provided the patch in bug #565233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 565233 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Wine inconsistent behavior (dup-of: 14335)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565233
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 14335 in udisks (Ubuntu) "nautilus wants to execute all text files on vfat and ntfs drives" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14335
<Unit193> jmarsden: No I am not (I edited wine.desktop to take it out for myself)
<mikeatvillage> Unit193: Yes, 11.04
<Unit193> jmarsden: Then it's still broken in Natty...
<Unit193> mikeatvillage: Thanks
<jmarsden> Unit193 and mikeatvillage: OK, I've subscribed to the bug and will see about packaging up that fix for Oneiric 11.10
<Unit193> jmarsden: Sweet! I may try to VM a few more Ubuntu based, see if they have it too
<jmarsden> Go for it, if you find one that is fixed but still uses cautious-launcher, let me know or add it to that Launchpad bug.
<NRWlion> and i will go back to bed for an hr or two because i am awake since 3.40 am utc
<jmarsden> :) It is after midnight here, I need to go to bed soon too...
<jmarsden> Goodnight NRWlion
<NRWlion> jmarsden : hope i helped you a little bit
<Unit193> 3:13am here
<jmarsden> NRWlion: well, we have a bug report and *something* is unhappy with your PC and that Lubuntu 11.04 CD... so that's a start :)
<NRWlion> anything i can do atm?
<jmarsden> Probably not, unless you can burn Lubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 CDs and see if they work or fail in the same way on that PC?
<jmarsden> And add what you have tested and the results to your wiki page about this, so we do not forget what you tested already tonight :)
<NRWlion> jmarsden : top 1 nearly impossible ^^ ran out of blank cds on the last try ^^ but top 2 is possible
<NRWlion> will copy our convo into it
<NRWlion> jmarsden : just a note: conversation is been added to the wiki page
<lxpain> hi all
<lxpain> i have 11.04 pain
<lxpain> lxpanel seg faults on changing mouse/trackpad acceleration [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/772749]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772749 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput seg fault on setting change" [Undecided,New]
<lxpain> so it's essentially impossible to use
<lxpain> has anyone got a workaround?
<lxpain> oh, and does anyone else have dependency hell with perl-modules?
<UndiFineD> lxpain, did you try to resolve perl with cpan ?
<lxpain> no
<lxpain> should i?
<lxpain> perl -MCPAN et al
<UndiFineD> well, I had no issues doing it that way in the past
<lxpain> okay i'll try
<lxpain> brb
<lxpain> still fails
<phillw> UndiFineD: Just so as you know, Jacky's laptop is back on its way to Derrick, the USPS say they tried to deliver it three times, but left no card. As soon as it lands back, I'll get an address from Jacky where someone will be in during the day and get it re-sent. (well, after Derrick recovers from having his tonsils out). What a PITA!
<BreetaiZentradi> Hi all, I have 2 quick questions. 1) How to move the panel from the bottom to the top and 2) how to change and/or rotate wallpapers.
<UndiFineD> alright phillw
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: the panel... right click the panel, choose preferences, and where it says "position" set it how you want it
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: to change a wallpaper, right click desktop, choose wallpaper, and browse tot he file you want to set as your wallpaper
<KM0201> as for rotating, i'm not aware of a program that does that
<BreetaiZentradi> KM0201: Thanks
<BreetaiZentradi> KM0201: Is pcmanfm handling the wallpaper?
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: honestly, i'm not sure
<KM0201> i don't think so.. but it could be
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: if its not, i imagine you could use one of the gnome tools that does it
<BreetaiZentradi> KM0201: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=87784.0 script to rotate wallpapers via pcmanfm
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: it works
<KM0201> BreetaiZentradi: how do you make it start on boot?
<jmarsden> Bug #779156
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 779156 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-email does not detect LXDE in Lubuntu mailto: URIs in chromium handled poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779156
<jmarsden> bioterror: What does    xdg-mime query default "x-scheme-handler/mailto"    output on your Lubuntu machine?  I get no output, which is... bad, I think :)
<bioterror> not running lubuntu machine atm.
<bioterror> but anyways I get nothing :D
<jmarsden> OK, never mind :)  I'll play some more...
<Unit193> jmarsden: I got nothing
<KM0201> same
<lubuntu_> hello
<jmarsden> Thanks... I am pretty sure it should return /usr/bin/sylpheed if it was working as designed...
<lubuntu_> I'm new to lubuntu, and any walkthrough will be appreciated.
<jmarsden> Or /usr/bin/thunderbird if you have installed ThunderBird :)
<KM0201> lubuntu_: walkthrough w/ what?
<lubuntu_> fix disk, defregmentation.
<lubuntu_> *defragmentation
<jmarsden> lubuntu_: What makes you think the disk needs fixing or degragmenting?
<lubuntu_> I just checked a utility in lubuntu called disk utility  and it said that I had something like 49 bad sectors I have
<lubuntu_> and I couldn't find how to fix them!
<jmarsden> lubuntu_: defragmentation will not fix bad sectors... what exactly did you do to run the utility and what exactly did it output (use pastebin if the output is long)
<lubuntu_> brb plz
<lubuntu_>  bad sectorsstart>preferences>disk utility>smart data > then I got disk failed
<lubuntu_> 47start>preferences>disk utility>smart data > then I got disk failed 47 bad sectors
<jmarsden> Sounds like the hard drive is failing... best way forward is to replace it, if you can.  if you need to keep using it there are ways to mark bad blocks so they do not get used, but ... failing disks tend to fail!
<jmarsden> If you want to test a little more, can you boot the PC from the Lubuntu CD using the "Try without installing" menu item?
<lubuntu_> we don't have the CD
<jmarsden> Do you have another Linux LiveCD you can boot from?
<lubuntu_> I installed using a USB flash drive.
<lubuntu_> *it
<jmarsden> OK, can you boot from that and use the "Try without installing" boot menu item?
<lubuntu_> now, I will lose connection with you.
<jmarsden> This is your *only* PC?
<lubuntu_> the other laptop have windows OS
<lubuntu_> this is a desktop  that I'm talking with you through with lubuntu
<jmarsden> OK, can you get onto IRC from the windows PC, then reboot the Linux PC from USb stick into "try without installing" (LiveCD) mode.
<lubuntu_> brb plz
<jmarsden> It ishard to fid hardware issues on the hard drive you are running your OS from... :)
<lubuntu_> yep  :)   brb plz
<lubuntu_> Jmarsden I dl mirc   and searched for #lubuntu, but couldn't find it
<jmarsden> lubuntu_: If you connected to freenode, you can just /join #lubuntu
<lubuntu_> what is your channel's name?
<jmarsden> This channel is #lubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<lubuntu_> can you walk me through plz
<jmarsden> You can also run xchat for Windows instead of mirc if you want. or just browse to http://webchat.freenode.net and join it that way
<lubuntu_> ty, one min
<jmarsden> I am not familiar with mirc.  In windows, open a web browser and browse to http://webchat.freenode.net
<lubuntu> jmarsden  I'm here
<lubuntu> let me restart the desktop using the flash drive
<jmarsden> OK.  So now boot the linux machine from the USB stick and select the "Try Lubuntu without installing" item in the boot menu.
<jmarsden> Right.
<lubuntu> k
<lubuntu> ok I restarted from the USB and chose run lubuntu from usb --- waiting to load ...
<lubuntu> ok , it loaded and  I have one icon that says install lubuntu 10.10
<lubuntu> brb plz
<WiZ> is lxde.org down?
<MrChrisDruif> WiZ: Nope
<WiZ> damn I can't seem to get to it
<jmarsden> lubuntu: OK... click on start and Accessories and LXterminal
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden: To automatically connect to #lubuntu > http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=lubuntu
<lubuntu> ok
<lubuntu> i;m in lxterminal
<jmarsden> lubuntu: OK, let's check what device yourhard drive is... does   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda    do anything useful ?
<lubuntu> jmarsden I'm sorry  but I'm not familiar with linux commands
<lubuntu> I'm familiar with DOS
<jmarsden> Type the command      sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda     and tell me what it does.
<lubuntu> k
<jmarsden> It should output information on the partition tables of the hard disk, if the disk is /dev/sda
<lubuntu> ok I got:  fdsk: invalid option --"1"
<jmarsden>  the option is -l where l is the letter ell not the number 1
<lubuntu> sorry
<jmarsden> Did it work better when you used -l instead of -1 ?
<lubuntu> ok I got:  fdisk: invalid option -- '/'
<lubuntu> and then a list ...
<jmarsden> That sounds like you left out the -l completely??
<jmarsden> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jmarsden> That is what you are supposed to type in.
<lubuntu> I believe I did  but let me redo it
<jmarsden> Invalid option means you didn't :)
<lubuntu> command not found
<jmarsden> Sounds like you left out a space between fdisk and -l this time?  or mistyped the word fdisk ?
<lubuntu> do you want to try uppercase L
<jmarsden> No.
<lubuntu> ok
<jmarsden> If you can't type commands accurately this is not going to work...
<lubuntu> jmarsden I believe I did
<lubuntu> let me try a third time
<Unit193> jmarsden: Can't you just copy them?
<Unit193> jmarsden: Nevermind....
<jmarsden> Unit193: He's on WIndows for IRC...  we could try using xchat from the livecd I suppose... might work...
<jmarsden> lubuntu: The error message "fdisk: invalid option -- '/'" means you had typed the sudo fdisk  part correctly that time around, but stuff after it was incorrect.  The "command not found" means either sudo or fdisk were not typed correctly that time around.
<lubuntu> ok here what I typed and here what I got sudo fdisk-l/dev/sda           command not found
<jmarsden> spaces missing.
<jmarsden> Look at what you typed and what I asked you to type.
<jmarsden> four words.  sudo     fdisk     -l     /dev/sda
<lubuntu> lol  sorry  jmarsden   I got it right this time
<jmarsden> OK, and did it show you information about the hard disk, its size and partitions etc?
<lubuntu> ok   what do you want me to do now   I got  disk/dev/sda: 82.0 GB
<lubuntu> yes
<jmarsden> OK, which partition on it is the large one with Lubuntu on it?  /dev/sda1 perhaps?
<lubuntu> the disk is only one partition  with 82 GB capacity
<jmarsden> I thought you had installed Lubuntu onto it?
<lubuntu> yes
<jmarsden> Then it should have at least two partitions, root and swap ...
<lubuntu> yes lubuntu is on  the whole disk   ----   when I formated last time  I  did one partition
<jmarsden> No swap????   In the fdisk output there should be a line something like
<jmarsden> /dev/sda1   *           1        1245    10000431   83  Linux
<jmarsden> is there one like that?
<lubuntu> ok  it says here /dev/sda1      1             9774             78507008          83                 linux
<lubuntu> yes
<jmarsden> OK, so /dev/sda1 is the partition concerned.  Good.  Now try
<jmarsden> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<jmarsden> be very careful how you type that.
<jmarsden> The 1 at the end is a number one
<lubuntu> ok
<jmarsden> It may take a while to run.  Tell me what it says, especially if it says it finds some bad blocks.
<lubuntu> checking for bad blocks
<jmarsden> OK, it's trying.  If it finds them it should add them to the back block list so they will not be used for files after that.
<lubuntu> alright jmarsden you've been a great help. Thank you.
<jmarsden> lubuntu: You're welcome.
<phillw> jmarsden: do you have time for a quick PM?7
<jmarsden> phillw: Sure.
<txolo> hi all. please can someone give the md5sum for perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb -- thanks!
<txolo> it's dying with:
<txolo> dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:0>: invalid code lengths set' dpkg-deb: error: subprocess <decompress> returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb (--unpack):  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<txolo> tried 2 mirrors
<txolo> must be config error of sorts?
<txolo> i have ec2ffdab03276ea1fa2fcd1e90cd399f (md5sum)
<txolo> anyone? pretty please?
<txolo> :)
<jmarsden> d3daf7c546b278a57b3bd3590627f901  /var/cache/apt/archives/perl_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<txolo> ta
<jmarsden> Oh.. that lacks the all... wait a sec...
<txolo> thanks a lot jmarsden
<szczur_> i got 18f1a19ecbfcb8ccb6f5f6cc5d2ca77d  perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb and downloaded it from http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu//pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb
<jmarsden> 18f1a19ecbfcb8ccb6f5f6cc5d2ca77d  /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb
<jmarsden> Good, szczur_ and I agree :)
<Unit193> Same here
<txolo> thanks
<txolo> so both the us and za mirrors are fubar or the proxy is...
<jmarsden> txolo: Where exactly did you download it from?
<txolo> from: archive,ubuntu.com
<kill3> Why there is only minimal install, no alternate install for lubuntu?
<txolo> (it looks like)
<jmarsden> kill3: Because we created out own ISO creation script and have not yet worked on the alternate installer stuff... are you able to help with that?
<txolo> jmarsden: i get the same md5sum from rit.edu
<txolo> what gives?
<jmarsden> Then it is your proxy, I suspect.  wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb  gives me the right thing.
<txolo> ok, trying
<kill3> jmarsden:  No, I'm sorry, but imo alternate installer is more needed than minimal, because it is easier to use. (like in my case there is no driver for wlan)
<jmarsden> kill3: There is a session at UDS this coming week to try to get Lubuntu access to official Ubuntu build resources which should help with all of this...
<txolo> used wget. same md5sum of ec2ffdab03276ea1fa2fcd1e90cd399f
<txolo> ARGH!
<jmarsden> kill3: In some ways, minimal is "more needed" because the main use for it is low RAM machines that other installers fail on.  and Lubuntu is often uses on older PCs with very little RAM.
<jmarsden> txolo: Your proxy.  Can you get around it?  Can you ssh out?  I can make the file available for sftp or scp download for you if needed?
<txolo> can ssh
<txolo> please do
<txolo> i must report this upstream
<txolo> if it is the proxy
<txolo> v bad
<kill3> jmarsden: Yes, in my case I had to use Ubuntu alternate installer and then download lubuntu-desktop.
<jmarsden> txolo: OK.
<jmarsden> kill3: OK, so that worked for you, glad you found a way to make Lubuntu happen on your machine.  Do you like it now it is installed?
<kill3> Yes, I tried Ubuntu just for fun like 5mins with it, I had to boot the computer because it did just freeze when I opened Mozilla Firefox and libreoffice. Lubuntu runs really good on it.
<jmarsden> kill3: Great!  If you find any bugs, do report them for us so we can make it even better :)
<lubuntu> jmarsden: where I can find help for lubuntu because I went to www.lubuntu.com  main site and it sure did't have alot to offer: it refered me to #lubuntu live chat!
<jmarsden> lubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu is one starting point.
<lubuntu> ty
<jmarsden> lubuntu: You're welcome.
<bioterror> lubuntu.net is more correct
<bioterror> we aint commercial!
<lubuntu> lol
<lubuntu> Jmarsden: I went to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu but again it don't have alot to offer ...
<jmarsden> What are you actually looking for?
<lubuntu> help like from A to Z like in windows  including commands   like with DOS
<jmarsden> lubuntu: That is not Lubuntu specific.  have you read the usual beginners info on Linux?
<jmarsden> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<jmarsden> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/intro-linux.html
<lubuntu> and here It finished checking blocks and here what I got   /dev/sdal: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****     /dev/sdal: 110317/4907008 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 1220608/19626752 blocks
<jmarsden> Those should keep you busy for a while :)
<jmarsden> Before that summary line, did it say it found any bad blocks?
<lubuntu> Jmarsden: nope, I'm a newbie   :)
<jmarsden> Ok, read those to get yourself started :)
<lubuntu> jmarsden: no, it just said updating bad blocks inode.
<jmarsden> OK, so... you're probably OK for now.  But if the disk is failing, which SMART errors definitely suggest it is... find a new disk soon!
<jmarsden> Meanwhile, if you care about the data on this machine, make frequent backups.
<txolo> fading - got to crash - late here - thanks for help all
<lubuntu> I got it. It is a modest desktop that my wife got from her aunt with 512 mb ram  and 80 GB disk space and I searched and found that lubuntu is the best pick for older computers   so...
<lubuntu> ya, I got you jmarsden and I really appreciate all your good work  :)
<jmarsden> lubuntu: You're welcome.
<lubuntu> Jmarsden: you have a very nice day now and thanks alot again.
<kill3> Poor me, I tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde and something went wrong and I guess I have to use that Ubuntu alternate cd again
<kill3> Which one I should pick up when computer asked me about gdm or other?
<jmarsden> kill3: It is generally safer to stick to official Ubuntu information sources -- man pages, help.ubuntu.com, etc.  Not random web sites...
<jmarsden> Does it have an option of using lxdm ?
<jmarsden> kill3: Your install approach is a bit "non-standard", so you will want to document how you are doing it... for yourself, and ideally so you can write up a wiki page about it for others with similar needs, later on.
<kill3> jmarsden: So I should have picked up lxdm?
<jmarsden> lxdm is the one that Lubuntu uses, so I think so.  I have not tried your install method for Lubuntu myself.
<WiZ> why do you need to install from alternate?
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kill3> There is no enough RAM on the computer and wlan driver wont work
<kosaidpo|> is there any trick to get video thumbnails in pcmanfm ?? tnx
<fitus> hello everyone
<kosaidpo|> fitus: hello
<fitus> I have a question I upgraded to lubuntu 11.04 and I want to uninstall transmission, but it says that will also uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<fitus> is it right to continue?
<WiZ> how much RAM, kill3
<kill3> 256MB
<jmarsden> fitus: That's fine, lubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package to help install all the Lubuntu desktop packages.
<kosaidpo|> fitus: its okay  i have done it many time
<fitus> ok
<fitus> I was afraid that I was gonna end without desktop
<WiZ> if you already have a swap partition you can install from the lubuntu disk
<fitus> thanks
<kill3> I dont have, lubuntu is going to be alone on that 11 years old laptop
<WiZ> well you can create a swap partition with the gparted cd or with puppy and then just choose the install option from the boot menu in lubuntu
<kill3> Nah, I think I just use Ubuntu alternate cd
<WiZ> okay but it installs fine as I'm on a 11 year old PII here too
<kill3> I'll try it if I dont manage to install in this way.
<WiZ> :)
<WiZ> hmmm where is the quick search field gone in synaptic?
<MrChrisDruif> Gone or disabled? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> WiZ: ^
<WiZ> gone
<WiZ> I installed apt-xapian-index but there is no field
<WiZ> not greyed out, just not there
<MrChrisDruif> Weird...did it disappear after installing it? Did you try logging in and out? Also ran the index for the first time?
<WiZ> ahhhhh it's back after quitting and restarting synaptic lol
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> It probably didn't like being enabled...you installed it from within synaptic I think?
<WiZ> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> That's why it didn't happen to me...I installed it through terminal :)
<WiZ> well I thought it may have not installed correctly so tried apt-get install and it said I already had latest version
<WiZ> anyway working now lol
<MrChrisDruif> WiZ: Why don't you join us on -offtopic? :)
#lubuntu 2011-05-08
<LAcan> how do I increase the color depth on ubuntu?
<LAcan> err lubuntu
<LAcan> to 32 bit
<jmarsden> Can someone confirm that in Lubuntu 11.04, in chromium, clicking on a mailto: link opens another copy of chromium, instead of opening sylpheed?  And if it does, can you then confirm bug #779156 for me please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 779156 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-email does not detect LXDE in Lubuntu mailto: URIs in chromium handled poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779156
<jmarsden> (I'm not allowed to confirm bug I create...)
<Valentine> hi
<Valentine> its fast :D
<Valentine> how to install ndiswrapper in lubuntu? I have installed but it is running in terminal only now with any GUI :(
<Valentine> join #ubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> joined
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<bioterror> :D
<Valentine> :D
<Valentine> My system is light like a paper with synaptic running two browsers and one messenger :D
<Valentine> I want 12hours clock instead of 24hours, how can I?
<Valentine> synaptic is slow for me, can i change mirrors or something like that of my synaptic?
<phillw> Valentine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/CustomizingTheClock
<Valentine> wohoo thank you :)
<Valentine> Lubuntu some graphics sometime becomes ugly with dark dots etc in them. Specially progress bars during synaptic and update manager
<Valentine> Lubuntu has become my choice. Due to its speed and look.
<Valentine> I want to install common plugins such as java, flashplayer, mediaplayer codes etc, how ? simple method
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and there's a guide for propietary java
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I think I should divide things for 10.10 and 11.04 and "universal2
<Valentine> During installation of Lubuntu I didnt tick "install third party softwares codes etc" coz i was not having internet that time.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<bioterror> and then java from as FAQ tells you ;)
<Valentine> yes installing sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<jmarsden> bioterror: Does't your wine change in the FAQ go against policy?  See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#Execute-Permission%20Bit%20Required
<bioterror> Unit193, !!
<jmarsden> bioterror: Without that change, what exactly is the issue with wine in Lubuntu?  is it bug #561479 you are trying to work around?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 561479 in udisks (Ubuntu Maverick) "Windows executable on unwritable removable media cannot execute with Wine due to lack of executable bit" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561479
<bioterror> jmarsden, ask from unit, he wanted me to add it :D
<jmarsden> OK.  I think privately recommending that sort of change is OK when it is needed, but in a FAQ... I'm not sure that's a good idea, it does reduce security somewhat.
<Valentine> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ,,, i cant click on OK button on this screen in terminal. its some text editor?
<Valentine> I did it with TAB key
<bioterror> o/
<Valentine> :D
<Unit193> jmarsden: bioterror: Oops... It doesn't tell you why it won't run the program
<ahma> How do I make upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, and should I download updates before release upgrade?
<bioterror> ahma, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> ahma, and no
<bioterror> there's a different repo for that
<bioterror> ahma, but you should check that you have lubuntu-desktop installed
<ahma> I installed from 10.10 lubuntu alternate cd
<sneakers> Hi, I just installed lubuntu 11.04 and I have lubuntu-restricted-extras installed as well as the libdvdcss library.  When I insert a commercial DVD into my optical drive tray, I get a dialog window that asks me if I want to open it in File Manager.  No.  I want to open it in the default media player!  So that is a problem.  Also, I went to the default media player from the menu system.  When I try to play the DVD with GNOME MPlayer, it jus
<sneakers> t hangs at a solid black screen.  Anyone know how to fix these problems?  Thanks.
<bioterror> sneakers, VLC? :)
<ahma> Why VLC is not the default?
<sneakers> but I want to use the default player that comes with Lubuntu 11.04.
<MrChrisDruif> ahma: Possibly because of system resources it requires
<ahma> Yes, but it is not default in ubuntu either... (sorry for the offtopic)
<sneakers> what is default player in ubuntu 11.04?
<MrChrisDruif> sneakers: Banshee
<ahma> sneakers,  I would try VLC
<sneakers> MrChrisDruif, So why is Banshee default in Ubuntu but not Lubuntu?
<sneakers> should I use banshee vlc or gnome mplayer?
<sneakers> why doesnt the default media player with lubuntu work?
<bioterror> you tell us ;)
<bioterror> launch it from terminal and see what it prompts
<sneakers> ok well I have to reboot first because gnome mplayer crashed when I tried to play my dvd movie
<MrChrisDruif> sneakers: First of all, we only inspire to be an official derivate of Lubuntu and secondly we are not required to have the same apps as Ubuntu. Or aim (as is that of LXDE) is to provide an lightweight alternative to Ubuntu (LXDE for all X11 environments), if Banshee isn't what we acquire to achieve, we won't ship it as default.
<sneakers> ok
<sneakers> but i just want to play my DVD movie
<MrChrisDruif> However, we won't stop users from installing it :) Just like apt-xapian-index for the quick-search feature in synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> You'd need libdvdcss if I remember correct and a video-player
<MrChrisDruif> software, like mplayer, vlc, banshee or what ever your fancy has
<sneakers> I have libdvdcss
<sneakers> and Gnome Mplayer
<sneakers> which is what lubuntu 11.04 comes with by default
<sneakers> and when I play my dvd movie, gnome mplayer has a bunch of corrupted video
<bioterror> !libdvdcss
<ubot5> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sneakers> ooh
<sneakers> I already have libdvdcss
<sneakers> ok check this out
<sneakers> in gnome mplayer, when I open dvd WITH MENUS
<sneakers> it works
<sneakers> if I just do "open dvd"
<sneakers> the video is scrambled
<sneakers> what a retarded interface
<sneakers> and when I insert the movie into my tray, I get a dialog window that just says "Open In File Manager".  I'd expect to see an option to "Play DVD with Gnome Mplayer" or something similar.
<sneakers> so those are 2 bug reports
<bioterror> should I checked with my wife's laptop
<bioterror> she has dvd drive
<bioterror> maybe american history x? :D
<bioterror> bug i might get mad if the curb stomb wont work!
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> wife has vlc installed, suggests vlc ;)
<ahma> From where I am able to choose that laptop lid closing does "blank screen"?
<bioterror> now that laptop just loads lots of stuff from harddrive and tryis from DVD :D
<bioterror> ahma, unplug power cord
<bioterror> and... ta-daaa!
<bioterror> gnome mplayer seems to be steaming pile of luv
<sneakers> and we all know what luv means
<ahma> what means power cord?
<bioterror> ahma, no virtajohto
<sneakers> i really really like lubuntu aside from this gnome movie player.
<ahma> I did it and my computer fell asleep
<bioterror> sneakers, install vlc, problem solved
<jmarsden> sneakers: Or file a clear well written bug report, if you believe you have found a reproducible bug.
<sneakers> bioterror, if i install vlc.....its a qt app.  lubuntu uses gtk+
<bioterror> why iotop is not default application of ubuntu
<sneakers> also, if i install vlc, will it open automatically when i put in the dvd into the tray?
<bioterror> sneakers, if you install vlc, you might see your DVD :(
<sneakers> vlc is qt app
<sneakers> ugh
<jmarsden> bioterror: Because iotop is fairly techie, and most Ubuntu users are not at all techie :)
<ahma> Just try it, you can always remove it
<bioterror> with VLC I got instantly dvd to play
<bioterror> with gnome mplayer nothing
<sneakers> but vlc is a QT app
<bioterror> and?
<jmarsden> sneakers: So?  Are you boycotting Qt for some reason?
<sneakers> doesnt match up with lxde which uses GTK
<bioterror> hahaha
<sneakers> no I just like using native toolkit apps that match the desktop environment i am using
<bioterror> we use alsamixer
<bioterror> it doesnt have gtk front-end
<bioterror> I just like stuff that works
<jmarsden> Choose: working video playback, but the window decorations might not match, or non-workng video playback, but hey, the windows match the DE ... I know which one I would choose :)
<sneakers> jmarsden, tell that to the lubuntu devs
<jmarsden> sneakers: Um... who do you think the two current Ubuntu devs are? :)
<jmarsden> Lubuntu devs I mean...
<sneakers> whoever they are, they should take your advice......because for some reason they picked the non-working video playback that has the windows matching the DE.
<jmarsden> Hint: I am one of them.  If you have found a bug, write a clear bug report so we can reproduce it, and we'll do our best to take a look at the issue.
<jmarsden> Meanwhile, try using vlc so you at least can watch that particular video right away :)
<jmarsden> sneakers: Read http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs to get ideas on how to write good bug reports for us.
<sneakers> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu ?
<jmarsden> Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs yet? :)
<jmarsden> sneakers: Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Troubleshooting in case that helps at all.
<jmarsden> Reading that whole page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs might be good, actually, even if it is a little outdated.
<sneakers> I did read it
<sneakers> that was one of the first things I did because I already knew that lubuntu-restricted-extras package did not have libdvdcss in it
<bonny> I need help with wine to download games i am using lubuntu 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> !wine
<ubot5> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bonny> mrchrisdruif can u please just tell me what to do
<phillw> bonny: please head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 and read the stickies, specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885111
 * phillw pokes UndiFineD
#lubuntu 2012-04-30
<Lubuntu> ae galera
<Lubuntu> estou tentando instalar a o drive ati radeon. so que quando vou instalar diz pra eu entrar como super-user, so que eu ja estou como super-user, e ae como faco?
<MrChrisDruif> !es | Lubuntu
<ubottu> Lubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lubuntu> amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<Lubuntu> algum que fala portugues
<Lubuntu> :):)
<MrChrisDruif> help
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm..
<Lubuntu> valew
<M0hi> MrChrisDruif, Wrong language eh? :P
<MrChrisDruif> M0hi; pr isn't a short apparently
<M0hi> ;P
<jimmyworm> good evening all.  I had installed lubuntu 12.04 over the weekend and I have one question that I haven't been able to figure out.  The icons for the system tray in the panel disappear when the panel is on the bottom of the monitor.  When on top the icons are visible.  It disappears when the panel is on the left or the right as well, so basically the icons disappear on the bottom half of the screen.  Any ideas?
<zorinUsR> Hi all, ubuntu 12.04 LTS doesn't support my nVidia graphics card - does Lubuntu have the same issues?
<Unit193> Should.
<Unit193> As in, should have the same issue as it is the same system at the core.
<zorinUsR> yeah, thought it would...
<zorinUsR> alrighty, take care all -
<user123420d3> Lubuntu 12.04;: Trying to install nvidia proprietary driver "nvidia-173" but it refuses to install.  Error:   unmet dependencies:   xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable.
<user123420d3> error:  Recommends: nvidia-settings but it is not going to be installed
<user123420d3> Looks like nvidia 173 driver is not supported yet in 12.04 although it's in the repo.   "Additional Drivers" in the menu fails to recognize my geforce fx5200 card also.
<user123420d3> would #ubuntu answer questions related to lubuntu?
<holstein> user123420d3: you can try
<Unit193> Did you try   sudo apt-get update  first? They can get stale.
<Unit193> ANd yes, they do.
<holstein> user123420d3: the one in the repos may not support your hardware
<holstein> try the one from the site as well
<holstein> OR, just dont use it..
<holstein> i like what Unit193 is suggesting though.. thats plausible.. old packages
<user123420d3> thanks.
<user123420d3> I did a distro upgrade to 12.04...updating now..
<user123420d3> I apt-get upgrade & apt-get update,  but nvidia-173 still refuses to install.
<user123420d3> what's the compiler packages i need to compile nvidia?
<holstein> user123420d3: whats the issue?
<holstein> did you try -f?
<holstein> have you tried the one fromthe nvidia site?
<user123420d3> "apt-get install -f nvidia-173"  <<didn't work.    I"m downloading the driver from nvidia website now.
<Nagg> I am not getitng install boot menu from lubuntu cd. All I get is grub>
<holstein> user123420d3: didnt work in what way?
<Nagg> But when I put in Ubuntu cd, I get install boot prompt and am able to install it
<holstein> Nagg: you cant install?
<holstein> Nagg: check the md5 sum
<bioterror> Nagg, can you boot from usb pendrive?
<Nagg> downlaoded ~700mb file from website
<Nagg> amd64 for mac
<bioterror> and also, checl your md5 checksum
<bioterror> check
<Nagg> burned 2 cd's so fa, same issue
<holstein> M0hi: is the ubuntu amd64?
<holstein> M0hi: sorry... Nagg ^
<Nagg> yes
<holstein> Nagg: the md5 sum?
<holstein> Nagg: confirm that for me real quick
<Nagg> holstein: ok give me minute
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<Nagg> ok lot of numbers in this md5 file
<user123420d3> Got to exit X.  Installing "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run"  via the terminal.
<Nagg> not sure how to confirm this
<bioterror> really?
<Nagg> think I downloaded and got everything fine burning to CD
<bioterror> how about you open that website I pasted
<bioterror> you copy your md5 sum and try to find it from that "webpage"
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> if you cannot compare the sum with bare eyes
<Nagg> ctrl+F did not give any matches
<bioterror> then your download has failed
<Unit193> zsync can just swap out the bad bits.
<bioterror> if we are talking about 12.04
<Nagg> yea 12.04, downloaded straight from official site
<Nagg> Download lubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso for macbook pro intel 64-bit right?
<bioterror> yes
<CellTech> Lubuntu 12. Keeps auto logging out.. Why?
<holstein> CellTech: you mean, the screen locks and asks for a password?
<CellTech> Yeah
<holstein> thats the screensaver
<CellTech> But I have "don't ask for password" active so I just have t click my name
<CellTech> Shouldn't be. my screen was active when it happened
<CellTech> I was typing when it happened
<holstein> CellTech: OK.. maybe you hit a key combination that slept the device
<CellTech> I don't know it's happend 4 times so far
<CellTech> Can I just wipe out the screen saver since it's open source? :D
<CellTech> not just turn it off but litterally kill it
<CellTech> Oh and I understand the lubuntu is just the lightest of ubuntu. But at the log in screen I have the options of choosing ubuntu.. Can I get rid of those so I +
<CellTech> only have lubuntu and nothing else?
<holstein> CellTech: sure
<holstein> you can do what you like
<CellTech> So removing gnome isn't gonna hurt anything?
<holstein> CellTech: not sure.. if you need gnome for some reason it could i suppose
<holstein> shouldnt hurt
<holstein> would i remove it? sure
<CellTech> I love this lubuntu desktop.. I'm hooked
<CellTech> I'd rather have only lubuntu and xubuntu. but no gnome
<CellTech> Thank you
<bioterror> holstein, !purelxde next time
<manitou> strange , just freeze when i start LOSTirc in full screen ! and i think update is started , i get message after (hard) reboot there is canoncil install is failed !?
<CellTech> Can I disable "effects" and where do I find it?
<M0hi> holstein, thanks for pinging me. its my pleasure ;]
<M0hi> CellTech, effects in Lubuntu?
<CellTech> Does that exist or is my distro of it just broken?
<CellTech> IT does 'crash' alot
<CellTech> I do get crashes often with like Bleachbit, and a few other things
<dove_g> my new lubuntu installation, after ubuntu it seems like Ubuntu on SSD drive ;)
<bioterror> quite good placebo ;)
<dove_g> heh
<bioterror> but yeah, your computer runs now on steroids
<dove_g> yes it does
<dove_g> bwt, i've used AWN (dock) on Ubuntu
<dove_g> try doyk and cairo, don't like it
<dove_g> try docky and cairo, don't like it
<dove_g> AWN i do not want to install on Lubunut, because it will install many additional gnome libraries
<dove_g> anyway, is there anything smart to use instead of this docks
<dove_g> i do not like to have minimized 30 windows
<dove_g> for example, if i have started gimp with 5-6 windows, then i will like to have only one gimp minimized window, and when i click on it to show this 6 to choose one
<bioterror> if I want dock, I install WMaker
<dove_g> ok tnx, i will try wmaker
<bioterror> it's a different window manager ;)
<bioterror> I really dont know about these "wananbe-os-x" docks
<bioterror> they all seem tos uck
<dove_g> all i want to have is simple panel at the bottom, and when i minimized gimp with for example 6 windows to minimize as one
<bioterror> you can make LXPanel to group similar windows
<bioterror> if that's what you're after
<dove_g> yes
<dove_g> in the moment im looking configuration for that in Taskabar Windows list
<bioterror> right click the panel
<bioterror> and there's settings
<bioterror> (I'm at work and I'm using Windows 7 ;)
<bioterror> it does that grouping ;)
<dove_g> hehe
<dove_g> i ffound it
<dove_g> "combine multiple app windows into a single button"
<dove_g> thats it, tnx
<bioterror> yes
<dove_g> WOW
<dove_g> thats what i need
<dove_g> removing cairo ;)
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> ;)
<CellTech> Back on my Xubuntu machine. Lubuntu 12 was crashing and freezing too much. What's the next BEST and most stable version I can instal?
<bioterror> it does not crash!
<dove_g> CellTechm what is craching and freezeing?
<bioterror> I assume you have installed something weird and so on
<CellTech> Everything was crashing and freezing. Synaptic was "installing" a program and froze up for 20min
<CellTech> Anyways. not to argue. What's the latest best version I can do... 11's or 10's?
<bioterror> if the problem is lubuntu, then this channel would be flooded with same problem ,)
<bioterror> latest is 12.04
<bioterror> and what it sounded to me, was that you had installed first Ubuntu, and then you just installed lubuntu-desktop and never removed all that gnome stuff
<CellTech> Might have. Should I go slave drive and format it with disk utility?
<CellTech> Then boot 12.04 from a clean drive?
<bioterror> if you have a little more time
<CellTech> I've got time :)
<CellTech> I'll format it to fat?
<bioterror> grab 12.04 alternative, logon to tty and install lubuntu-desktop from there
<CellTech> Ok.. Thank you. bbl
<Myrtti> you can't for...
<bioterror> howdy myrtti
<Myrtti> mat it to fat and expect to install linux on it
<Myrtti> moaning bioterror
<Unit193> That he is.
<bioterror> damn these adhd kids and their speedy gonzales acts
<Myrtti> that joke might be lost on others
<bioterror> Unit193, I dunno if I moan or howl more
<Myrtti> to be fair, if I'd be given an euro everytime someone asks me if I'm Moaning Myrtle, I'd be rich
<bioterror> hahaha
<dove_g> ;)
<dove_g> anyone try ubuntu theme on lubuntu?
<dove_g> it seems that on latest Lubuntu doenst make dark menu popup panels
<bioterror> oh you want darker GTK theme
<bioterror> "I see a red door and I want it painted black!"
<dove_g> :)
<bioterror> honestly, I took 11.10 theme parts to 12.04
<dove_g> i've tested this ubuntu like theme on 11.10, and it workds, but it doenst on latest lubuntu
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<dove_g> tnx for link
<dove_g> how to install it?
<dove_g> just extract to usr/share ...?
<bioterror> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17871300
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> wrong linnk :D
<bioterror> I sometimes forget on windows, that just painting things is not enough
<bioterror> http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11
<dove_g> ok, thats also wrong link
<dove_g> i will try to figure it out later
<bioterror> that works
<bioterror> it gives hints how to do it
<bioterror> not that hard
<bioterror> just change panel image, button image
<bioterror> choose a little darker gtk theme, change some title bars
<dove_g> bioterror
<dove_g> i've done all that
<dove_g> i changed lubuntu 12.04 to look like ubuntu
<dove_g> but menus aren't dark
<dove_g> maybe there is something new in lubuntu 12.04
<dove_g> maybe to edit manualy some .obt files
<bioterror> change the from from
<bioterror> I have a hole in my mind
<dove_g> :)
<bioterror> that "widget" section
<bioterror> to something else
<dove_g> bioterror, yes it works
<dove_g> but not only for Ambiance :)
<Celltech> sudo apt-get lubuntu-restricted-extras invalid operation...
<Unit193> You're trying to apt-get lubuntu-restricted-extras? You don't want to install it?
<Celltech> I'm forgetting "Sudo apt-get install aren't I
<Unit193> Yes.
<Celltech> and lubuntu-restricted-addons?
<Unit193> May as well.
<Celltech> This is now a FRESH install from a formatted harddrive
<Celltech> Now apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. then I'll have a fully functioning system,
<bioterror> or, you should have
<Celltech> I hope. I did though take the time for fully format this drive and give it brand new life with lubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> dist-upgrade for stuff not already installed, but part of update.
<PoaB> hi. what do you prefer? lightdm or lxdm?
<kanliot> lxdm but who cares
<bioterror> it really depends
<bioterror> but I say  LightDM
<bioterror> as it supports multiple user logons
<bioterror> like you dont have to logout and let your mom to login and pay some pills
<bioterror> bills
<PoaB> <just upgrading and do not know what to select :)
<bioterror> you can just change user like in a any modern operating system
<kanliot> didn't know that
<PoaB> ok ill give lightdm a try
<bioterror> and honestly devs decided to wait LightDM to mare
<bioterror> mature
<bioterror> and then change to it for the 12.04
<PoaB> ok now really looking foward to test new dm :). thx
<bioterror> I used that user switch feature to test how to get shutdown button back to panel
<bioterror> if I remember right
<PoaB> well sounds good anyway for me cause i have a HTPC and an anonymous user with sometimes fast switching needs to normal user
<bioterror> my HTPC just logs into Openbox session
<PoaB> yeah thought about that, too - but i prefer   a full environment cause otr decoder and other prgs
<KM0201> you put lubuntu on your htpc?
<PoaB> yeah
<KM0201> interesting
<KM0201> why not just set up a mythtv box?
<PoaB> i like the fast environment and full customizable surface
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<PoaB> well actially i prefer a distro that is used in different environments
<PoaB> and i have mythtv
<PoaB> starting after lxde :)
<KM0201> well, if thats what you like, i won't argue
<KM0201> i don't have an HTPC, i've just always heard people rave about mythtv.
<KM0201> i built my own NAS, it'll stream to any UPNP device, so... that works for me
<bioterror> I have just arch + openbox
<bioterror> my system loads slim as login manager and I have autologin configured and then it autostarts XBMC
<bioterror> takes about 20secs probably to boot up
<PoaB> arch is a little bit to heavy for me :)
<gordonjcp> heavy in what sense?
<bioterror> it's a lot faster than the Popcorn Hour A-110 which I used before
 * gordonjcp uses XBMC4XBOX ;-)
<bioterror> gordonjcp, original xbox?-)
<PoaB> im not that professional thats why i mentioned heavy ;)
<PoaB> huh
<gordonjcp> bioterror: yeah
<bioterror> gordonjcp, my original xbox blew around 2009 or something
<PoaB> im not that professional
<gordonjcp> bioterror: I don't use it much
<gordonjcp> I think the PSU is on the way out
<bioterror> it lived a great life for 7 years running 24/7
<PoaB> thats why i mentioned heavy
<gordonjcp> bioterror: I may resurrect it and give it to my mum as an HTPC
<bioterror> if your mom doesnt watch 720p or higher, why not ,)
<PoaB> KM0201, nas is on second server for me.. reduced energy consumption... (synopogy)
<KM0201> interesting
<airdem> how do i change the language
<airdem> ive installed another language but in "language support" settings the new language is gray and i cannot switch
<PoaB> sry go to doc with my child now. cya later
<KM0201> lol
<PoaB> ?
<airdem> ive  created a second user with admin privs
<airdem> however logged in as the new user i still need to type the first users password to get access to synaptic, etc
<airdem> any idea why?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> is the new user in the sudoers list
<airdem> ah
<airdem> the new user isnotin sudo group
<airdem> omg
<KM0201> seems a little weird, if you made it an admin user.
<airdem> yeah language switch is weird also
<airdem> ill be back in a minute
<KM0201> i'm trying unity right now, so i dunno.
<airdem> re
<airdem> ive installed turkish language and place it  on top via drag drop
<airdem> but the user interface and all is still english after relogin
<airdem> now both users are in sudo group
<airdem> but still always asking for first users pw
<airdem> can anyone confirm that its  impossible to change the language in lubuntu?
<airdem> installed a new lang, dragged it on top, restartet, still english
<airdem> anyone on lubuntu 12 willing to install a foreign lang to test it for me
<airdem> ?
<kanliot> how do you install a lang?
<airdem> preferences->language support->install button on bottom
<airdem> kanliot: is it working for you?
<kanliot> hmm it asked me to install something maybe i shouldnt hve clicked later
<kanliot> it said language support was incomplete
<kanliot> anyhow i cant switch to the new language
<kanliot> not sure if i need to reboot
<kanliot> i donno
<airdem> you need to drag it to the top
<airdem> above english
<kanliot> ok now what
<airdem> well the tooltip say after dragging it on top
<airdem> you just need to relogin to activate
<kanliot> ok will do
<airdem> thank you
<kanliot> yeah nearly everything is in the new language
<airdem> now thats strange
<airdem> you did the same as i did
<airdem> maybe turkish language is broken
<airdem> i need rto try another lang, thank you very much
<kanliot> lol now where is the language thing
<kanliot> i cant read it
<airdem> you have no icons?
<airdem> look for a blue flag :)
<kanliot> icons?
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> blue flag
<airdem> brb
<kanliot> well i could try turkish too
<kanliot> woudl that help?
<airdem> not working
<airdem> where do i have to copy this http://pastebin.com/3U8tvRr0 to get lang working?
<bioterror> airdem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<airdem> bioterror: .pam_enviroment contains already lanf settings (german)
<airdem> but the interface is not in german
<airdem> i guess its not working
<bioterror> see for the system wide
<airdem> *lang
<airdem> systemwide > per suer settings?
<airdem> *per user
<bioterror> probably
<airdem> makes no sense
<airdem> then the per user settings would be useless
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> :-)
<airdem> ubuntus language settings (especially the gui) is foobared
<airdem> they should feel ashamed
<PoaB> wow. not that easy to get from 11.10 to 12.04
<PoaB> apt-get install -f throws out an error 1 (--configure) on lxdm. any experience or hints?
<gordonjcp> PoaB: nuke and pave
<PoaB> ok try to remove lxdm package now
<bioterror> purge lxdm
<bioterror> as you're going to need LightDM
<bioterror> but seems like apt-get is showing it's true nature now on these updates ;)
<PoaB> ok purged now. try to restart that thing now
<bioterror> restart what?
<bioterror> the update process?
<PoaB> the system :)
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> if your update is not went thru yet
<bioterror> or has not
<bioterror> any ways
<bioterror> make sure you have all the latest packages
<PoaB> yepp update is finished
<PoaB> do-release and apt-get has no more errors actually
<bioterror> and you have lightdm installed?
<PoaB> uh oh. thought thats done - man
<PoaB> ok i apt-get lightdm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<PoaB> well guys what would i do if i won't have you
<PoaB> thx bioterror going through now
<bioterror> you had packages missing?
<PoaB> actually no - newest version installed apt says
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> then probably you have all the needed
<PoaB> hmm apt-get install lightdm asks me to install 78 packages?!...
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<razvan986> hy there
<bioterror> and see what it calculates to be pulled in your system
<bioterror> as the lubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<bioterror> I hate it when apt-get does that :D
<bioterror> hi razvan986
<razvan986> damn..i get so many erorr reports from  Lubuntu software center and radio tray :((((
<razvan986> is this 12.04 still stable
<razvan986> ?
<razvan986> :))
<bioterror> solid like a rock, like a planet
<razvan986> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/927198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927198 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-software-center crashed with GError in function(): GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bioterror> but I'm off from work
<bioterror> laters.
<PoaB> ok there are some new packages now (around 18) i will give him a shot
<PoaB> hmpf pulseaudio too. i love alsa :D
<PoaB> restart
<PoaB> well. no :(
<PoaB> let me check
<PoaB> what? apt-get update says 111 packages to update
<PoaB> i try - totally wired actually
<PoaB> seems to go through a real master upgrade. some versions are updated some minor and major version in sub-packages
<PoaB> there are also some lubuntu icon packs updated now - from 0.18 to 0.27 or similar. thonk that's good :)..
<Nephrite> is there any way to change colour of volume, power, net etc... applets?
<Nephrite> they were white on 11.10
<Nephrite> now gray for some reason...
<PoaB> isn't that a png? i think i saw this as graphics some minutes ago as i started a corrupt lxde and icons weren't shown
<Nephrite> so i have to find png file and redraw it manually, right?
<Nephrite> huh...
<PoaB> i'm real unsure now what to do because apt-get dist-upgrade wants tobinstall another 350 packages
<PoaB> Nephrite, i think so but i really have no idea
<phillw> PoaB: please read the release notes.... you need to update your installer software :)
<phillw> PoaB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Upgrades
<Nephrite> ok... (grabs axe) tell me the home address of a guy who thinks that changing UI is fun...
<phillw> Nephrite: as I use lubuntu, CentOS and RedHat.... I'm fairly laid back on UI's :) I'm looking forward to going having the latter two back as VM's under lubuntu :D
<PoaB> phillw: i thought do-release-upgrade -d does that?.. now upgrading apt
<phillw> no, you must update the updaters 1st! It was only found late and affects all distros (hence it having CommonInfrastructure in its name).
<PoaB> ok did a update on apt now. so apt dist-upgrade is a good idea now? do-release-upgrade has nothing to do actually..
<phillw> did you also update dpkg?
<PoaB> yes
<phillw> you should be good to go. Just bear in mind - we always recommend backing up your /home at the very least... Bad things happen to good computers!
<PoaB> thx.  continue with process now.
<BatchHeader> I am having trouble moving on to 12.04. I was originally using Ubuntu 11.10 but the 12.04 needs pae support on the processor. I do not have this. I was reading forums that were saying that Lubuntu 12.04 didn't need this suuport. I have downloaded the 32bit iso file and made USB stick to boot from. Unfortunately I still get the same error when booting.  Any ideas or way forward?
<k013> dear experts, i'm on lubuntu 12.04, please tell me how i can adjust the screen brightness?
<Tichodroma> use the screen controls?
<k013> Tichodroma - there's a brightness control under the power manager, what screen controls are you talking about?
<Tichodroma> the buttons and dials that your screen (the hardware) probably has
<theluckymike> hello. I tried to install oracle-java7-installer, but it didnt install very well. now i got: 1 not fully installed or removed. and it shows up everytime when I use apt-get something
<k013> Tichodroma - its a laptop, but under ubuntu you know there's a screen option, where the brightness can be sdjusted by a slider.
<theluckymike> how can I remove it completely ?
<Tichodroma> theluckymike, sudo dpkg --purge <package>
<theluckymike> Tichodroma: dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<theluckymike>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<theluckymike> Errors were encountered while processing:
<theluckymike>  oracle-java7-installer
<Tichodroma> sudo apt-get --fix-broken remove oracle-java7-installer
<venerabl13> Hi, wich is the difference between: Main officialy supported software & Main Sources Repository here www.repogen.symplylinux.ch
<phillw> theluckymike: try http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=87 (use leafpad instead of gedit)
<phillw> I wrote it a while back, but it should still apply. Let me know if it does not work.
<theluckymike> Tichodroma, still error, phillw  - will try, thx
<k013> Tichodroma - its a laptop, but under ubuntu you know there's a screen option, where the brightness can be sdjusted by a slider.
<PoaB> phillw, bioterror: thx for support up and running now-have still to configure details but i should be able to do this on my own
<venerabl13> Can anyone answerme please?
<theluckymike> phillw, worked perfectly ;) thx
<theluckymike> phillw, only Oracle Java7 Web Start still shows under menu-Internet, how I can earse it there?
<blop123> hey everyone, I just switch to lubuntu 12.04 and am now using chromium. I just realized that i can install ff as well as chrome/chromium extensions, which ones should I rather use?
<Tichodroma> depends on what you like more :)
<blop123> ^^, that doesn t really help me :P I was a convinced ff user hence I know the extensions' name. now i found out that most of them have a chromium version (usually in beta version). But is there any difference as to how well they work within chromium?
<EvilResistance> depends on which extensions
<EvilResistance> i've found them to be more stable and more developed/feature-rich in Firefox, personally
<BatchHeader> Further to this>>" I am having trouble moving on to 12.04. I was originally using Ubuntu 11.10 but the 12.04 needs pae support on the processor. I do not have this. I was reading forums that were saying that Lubuntu 12.04 didn't need this suuport. I have downloaded the 32bit iso file and made USB stick to boot from. Unfortunately I still get the same error when booting.  Any ideas or way forward?" I have found -->
<EvilResistance> BatchHeader, which error is this?
<BatchHeader> <-- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall whihc gives a 32-bit non PAE minimal ubuntu ISO.  Even with this I receive  "This kernel requires the following features not present on CPU: pae. Unable to boot - please use a kernel approriate for your CPU
<blop123> Since they have been developed for a longer time under ff that sounds logical. Now the question is whether I should use the ff extension IN Chromium instead of the ones developed specifically for chromium?
<kanliot> batchheader file a bug
<BatchHeader> oh
<BatchHeader> Thank you
<EvilResistance> blop123, under no circumstances
<EvilResistance> blop123, do that, you risk exploding web browsers
<blop123> EvilResistance: well then my question is answered ;-)
<blop123> EvilResistance: jajaja, maybe, maybe not. the thing is though that chromium does recognise the .xpi files and suggests installing them
<EvilResistance> yeah, but the difference is those programs don't have the same API/code-style
<EvilResistance> they may both use .xpi, but that doesnt mean they're compatible with each other
<EvilResistance> (this is why chromiums' are in Beta, because they have bugs and stuff that havent been hammered out in Chromium and the extensions themselves)
<blop123> ohh xD i didn t think about that ..... = ='
<blop123> thanks for the enlightenment
<blop123> is there any alternative to noscript for chromium?
<phillw> theluckymike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu. has details as to where the menu options are stored. Simply go hunt down the one you wish to remove.
<blop123> what is the difference between installing libreoffice from the packet manager or download it directly from their website?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think no difference
<blop123> ^^ i would like to be sure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> from ppa you get update often
<blop123> it doesn t need a ppa
<blop123> you can find it now directly in the official packet manager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Updates are checked more often than you come to the site
<blop123> alright
<blop123> then that is how i ll proceed ;-) thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> earlier version of the old distribution has been only in ppa
<razvan986> hello from Romania
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi from Russia
<razvan986> its so hot outside toDAY
<razvan986> :((
<razvan986> anyone can help me with radio tray
<razvan986> ?
<valdur55> razvan986, Hey! What is your problem?
<razvan986> radio tray crashed with gError in notify: GD bus.error:org.freedesktop.D.bus.error.ServiceUnknown. The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any service file
<valdur55> !help | razvan986
<ubottu> razvan986: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valdur55> lubuntu. what version ?
<razvan986> latest
<razvan986> 12.04
<valdur55> notifications ... here is problem. :).
<razvan986> cant see song title in notifycation area....and i get those annoying error reports every time song changes
<razvan986> ive installed libnotigy
<razvan986> what to do next?
<razvan986> it still bugs me
<razvan986> :))
<valdur55> python-notify ?
<razvan986> hmmmmm. 1 sec to verify
<razvan986> yes i have it ,...version 0.1.1-3
<razvan986> reinstallit
<razvan986> ?
<valdur55> nope.
<razvan986> i have done twice with libnotify
<razvan986> yesterday ive reinstaalled libnotify and worked...but today..same problem
<razvan986> weird
<valdur55> use notify-osd :P
<razvan986> oups internet problems
<razvan986> caould you repeat
<valdur55> razvan986, Hey! Try notify-osd
<razvan986> ok
<razvan986> hmm it wasnt intalled
<razvan986> :(
<razvan986> maybe this shoul do
<razvan986> it
<razvan986> yeap
<razvan986> thanks a lot
<razvan986> may god bless you
<razvan986> if you belive in god :)
<razvan986> it works
<razvan986> :) hehehe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 11.10. kvirc + firefox. links can not be opened by double clicking. in settings kvirc handler url = run firefox $0
<valdur55> :) notification-daemon doesn't support dbus
<blop123> is it normal that the skype and aircrack packages aren t anywhere to be found?
<dove_g> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<EvilResistance> enable the universe and multiverse repositories and check again
<sagaci> blop123, aircrack-ng isn't in wheezy so therefore isn't in 12.04
<razvan986> i am using skype in 1.04 with no problems
<razvan986> 1.04
<razvan986> 12.04
<razvan986> stupid keyboard :)
<blop123> sagaci, hence there is no way to install it from the old repositories?
<holstein> blop123: you could look for the .deb online, or a PPA
<blop123> skype isn t the real problem. but aircrack is just annoying to compile ^^
<sagaci> I dare say the aircrack forums would have more info on compiling on 12.04
<blop123> true that ;-) i just wanted to check whether I missed in the package manager
<blop123> +it
<sagaci> well, unfortunately it won't be packaged in ubuntu via universe until at least 12.10
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/aircrack-ng states that upstream has ceased support.
<blop123> that is unfortunate but i think i ll survive :P
<dove_g> did you try this link for aircrack installation?
<dove_g> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=downloads#debian_packages
<Alexisgx2> Hi, I have a problem with file-roller, when I open a zip file and try to drag the compressed file to the desktop or a folder, a message appears and the cursor freezesand I can move the cursor, but clicking does not no response.
<dove_g> where to configure keyboard shortucts, I would like to disable Ctrl+F11, tnx
<phillw> dove_g: information on key bindings (where they are etc) can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<phillw> look for the Ctrl-F11 one :)
<Alexisgx2> File-Roller Message: extraction not taken: do not have permission to extract archives in the folder
<sagaci> is lxkeymap supposed to output http://paste.ubuntu.com/957782/
<dove_g> tnx
<dove_g> huh
<dove_g> lxkeymap is crashing
<dove_g> doesnt start
<sagaci> i'm filing a bug
<dove_g> sagaci, you have the same prob?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> see paste ^^
<phillw> sagaci: dove_g do you mean this one in the release notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Applications
<sagaci> looks like bug 945603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945603 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap crashed with IndexError in finish_initializing(): list index out of range" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945603
<sagaci> phillw, is it the kind of thing that can be SRU'ed?
<phillw> sagaci: it is already known of by the devs - so will already be receiving attention.
<dove_g> sagaci, dont know
<dove_g> can't start lxkeymap at all
<dove_g> fresh 12.04 install
<sagaci> dove_g, try running it from the terminal to see if you get the same traceback
<dove_g> aha ok
<dove_g> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dove_g>   File "/usr/bin/lxkeymap", line 628, in <module>
<dove_g>     window = LxkeymapWindow()
<dove_g>   File "/usr/bin/lxkeymap", line 86, in __new__
<dove_g>     new_object.finish_initializing(builder)
<dove_g>   File "/usr/bin/lxkeymap", line 156, in finish_initializing
<dove_g>     self.config.set('Global', 'Variant', self.variant_current[0])
<dove_g> IndexError: list index out of range
<sagaci> preferably pasted
<sagaci> yep, same thing
<dove_g> ok tnx
<phillw> click on the affects me to receive notifications as to the progress of it.
<phillw> it is already allocated to the Head of Dev.
<sagaci> looks like it's in the staging ppa
<sagaci> but I'll wait til everyone gets it
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxkeymap/+bug/945603/comments/15 seems to have the patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945603 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap crashed with IndexError in finish_initializing(): list index out of range" [Undecided,In progress]
<dove_g> leafpad doens't support (color) php?
<phillw> leafpad does not have syntax support, if that is what you mean?
<loin> does lubuntu install with uefi support?
<phillw> My preference is to use bluefish for coding work, but there are quite a few to choose from out there.
<dove_g> yes, phillw, ok tnx
<phillw> loin: the only real info I can find re uefi & ubuntu (which includes all the *buntu's) is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<loin> phillw, i know there are guides
<loin> i've been trying to follow about a hundred in the past hours
<loin> i was wondering if *buntu managed to automate the process yet
<phillw> you'd be better asking on #ubuntu. as it is part of the core system, lubuntu will use what we are given :)
<phillw> if they cannot answer, try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<loin> i asked but any question gets lost in #ubuntu in a matter of seconds
<loin> too many posts
<loin> i'll just give up and install windows lol
<loin> i hate doing this
<loin> all this wouldn't of happened if mandriva used gparted instead of whatever the crap it uses
<loin> it ruined my partition table
<phillw> loin: then do as I said... ask on #lubuntu-devel - They will be the ones who can tell you 100% the status of it :)
<loin> thanks
<phillw> loin: sorry, typo... #ubuntu-devel
<Hokar123> is it possible to upgrade lubuntu by cdimage?
<Hokar123> is it possible to upgrade lubuntu by cdimage?
<EvilResistance> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> have patience :)
<Hokar123> doublepost beacause of client lag
<phillw> Hokar123: you should be able to, I've only seen an issue going from ubuntu 10.04 --> 12.04. Lubuntu 11.10 --> 12.04 should be fine. But, DO ensure you update apt and dpkg before upgrading.
<Hokar123> problem ist that the update utility needs 280mb more than i have aviable
<phillw> if you update you apt and dpkg from oneric repos, you can do a command line upgrade.
<phillw> Hokar123: if you need to use the alternate image due to lack of RAM to upgrade, just be aware of a possible bug noted at http://askubuntu.com/questions/125512/cant-upgrade-with-cdromupgrade
<hydro> i'm having trouble getting the wireless to work on my computer can someone help me?
<gordonjcp> hydro: don't ask to ask
<hydro> um... okay thats basically my problem, but ill go into more detail
<gordonjcp> yes please
<PoaB> hey guys playing around with 12.04 a little bit now. i have a little issue with sound. because i have only a hdmi monitor in 11.10 i had to use a alsa configuration (~/.asoundrc) but the old config didnt't work for 12.04 now. i surfed a little bit on lubuntu.org but see no changes in the sound usage. could it be that something changed? e.g. a soundserver now or something like this?
<gordonjcp> check it's not all muted
<hydro> if i right-click on the wireless icon in the corner at has an "enable wireless" option and an "enable networking" option, the networking option is checked and the wireless option is not, when i click the enable wireless option nothing at all happens
<gordonjcp> is there a hardware switch for wireless?
<hydro> yes and it is definitly on, i even tried turning it off and then back on
<gordonjcp> what does "sudo rfkill list" say?
<hydro> it says that acer-wireless is hard blocked
<hydro> is that the problem?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> now you say the switch is *on*, right?
<hydro> yes it is
<gordonjcp> oh hang on, I had this
<PoaB> gordonjcp: i checked already "aplay -l" that list the device, control in lxde shows volume 100%, alsamixer shows active hdmi soundcard
<gordonjcp> have you got an ethernet cable plugged in?
<hydro> no i'm using another computer for irc
<gordonjcp> hm, when I had that problem it was because plugging in the wired ethernet cable hardblocked wifi
<gordonjcp> anyway, have a fiddle about with rfkill etc and see what happens
<hydro> oh wait i misread it, sorry. it actually says that acer-wireless is soft blocked but not hard blocked
<gordonjcp> oh right
<gordonjcp> so if you turn it off you'll see it'll be hard blocked
<gordonjcp> you can use rfkill to turn off soft block but I can't remember the syntax off the top of my head
<hydro> i turned off the hardware switch and did sudo rfkill list but it still says hard blocked: no
<hydro> weird
<gordonjcp> oh well
<gordonjcp> don't take it as gospel
<gordonjcp> you're doing this as root, right?
<hydro> well i haven't actually installed it yet, its running of the boot disk
<hydro> i'm not sure if it runs in root or what under the boot disk
<PoaB> pulseaudio is not implemented in 12.04 right? or active now?
<gordonjcp> you'd use sudo for that
<hydro> but wait, there is 4 entries under rfkill list, and i'm not sure witch one i should be looking at
<hydro> i was using sudo
 * PoaB 
<hydro> i'm not sure how to use sudo rfkill unblock index type
<hydro> what is supposed to be the index? and the type?
<hydro> when i run nm-tool it tells me that wlan0 state: unavailable
<Nikkos> Hello everybody
<PoaB> ok guys after having some problems with 12.04 lubuntu-upgrade this noon i did a apt-get dist-upgrade now e.g. pulseaudio is installed. and "lsb_release -a" shows ubuntu 12.04 lts. the big question is now did i installed now the full 12.04 of ubuntu and have no clean lubuntu 12.04 installation or is pulseaudio a standard package now??
<Nikkos> I've been using Lubuntu for a few days, but i have a problem regarding the UI: it looks like the text in some buttons and dropdown menus is not showing correctly. For instance, here's the screenshot of the Openoffice "FIle" menu: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/screenshot1lks.jpg/. And here's one of the "Save As" window: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/screenshot2ak.jpg/. Does anybody know how to fix this? Thanks
<hydro> i still can't get my wireless working, its a Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<hydro> there is a driver loaded for it iwlwifi
<PoaB> anybody can confirm that pulseaudio is now installed with 12.04 lubuntu?
<dove_g> sec
<dove_g> pulseaudio isnt installed
<PoaB> thx . then i did a wrong release update this noon :( . oh man..
<dove_g> :)
<KM0201> pulseaudio is never installed in lubuntu (you can install it if you want though.. i personally needed it to make a mic work properly)
<hydro> when i run sudo lshw -C network, it says *-network DISABLED, is there a way to enable it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, is it wired network or a wireless?
<IAmNotThatGuy> if wired, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up, For wireless sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<hydro> its a wireless network
<hydro> it tells me   ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, try running that command. If it is not enabled yet, then disable the wireless driver in additional drivers and try to activate it again
<IAmNotThatGuy> argh!
<hydro> how do i disable the wireless driver?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Steetings additional driver ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> setting*
<KM0201> hydro: well, what wireless device do you have?
<opmo> * which version? network not running? saying "waiting 60 seconds more" no network config found? is this the problem?
<hydro> do you mean preferences > additional drivers? because i have no internet connection on that computer.... my wireless device is "Centrino Wireless-N 1000" i believe
<KM0201> is that a USB?
<hydro> no its a wireless card
<hydro> i'm running lubuntu 12.04 (beta i think) and the wireless appears to be turned off, it displays no networks and the option for "enable wireless" is unchecked
<KM0201> so.. you're trying to disable the card, just right click your networking applet, and uncheck " enable wireless"
<KM0201> or is the driver conflicting with something, and you need to remove the driver.
<hydro> km0201, no i'm trying to enable the card, right-clicking networking applet and checking "enable wireless" does absolutely nothing
<KM0201> ok, hold on, i'm confused as hell, let me review this, i thought you werre trying to disable it.
<hydro> alright
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, can you check the 'enable wireless' combo box?
<opmo> hydro try etc/network/interfaces   what is written here?  and   etc/NetworkManager/Networkmanager.conf   what is in there?
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy, no i can't.
<IAmNotThatGuy> also run sudo rfkill list all
<KM0201> i'm curious what driver the centrino needs.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, pastebin the result of what opmo and I have mentioned
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy, no i can't.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I'm reading some fix but not sure whether it will work
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/608
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy whoops accidently hit enter
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, np :]
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy, i can't pastebin because i'm on a different computer with irc, as the one i'm trying to fix has no internet and i don't have a lan cable
<hydro> ill type it though
<IAmNotThatGuy> okies.
<hydro> [main] plugins=ifupdown,keyfile dns=dnsmasq  [ifupdown]  managed=false
<opmo> change managed= to true
<opmo> managed=true
<hydro> okay
<opmo> u have to open as sudo
<opmo> change it and save it
<hydro> how do i open as sudo, i've forgotten.. .is it like sudo vi NetworkManager.conf?
<KM0201> sudo nano /path/to/file.conf
<KM0201> (vi is not installed by default on lubuntu i don't believe)
<opmo> or in file mager tools > open current folder as root
<KM0201> hmm, never tried tha tone
<loin> i installed windows on my hard drive, i know it's there but it doesn't show in gparted
<loin> it says all the hard drive is unallocated
<opmo> when u changed it tell us the other stuff what IAmNotThatGuy and i mentioned
<loin> however if i ls in /dev i can see sda1 and sda2
<hydro> okay i changed it to true
<opmo> hydro tell us the other stuff what IAmNotThatGuy and i mentioned
<hydro> which stuff?
<opmo> is in etc/network/interfaces ur wireless lan listed?
<M0hi> I think this nick is short and easy ;]
<opmo> hydro   sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<hydro> opmo i still get the same error i got before
<opmo> hydro do the rest of the stuff and tell us
<M0hi> hydro, We have asked you to tell about the results of 1) contents in etc/network/interfaces 2) contents in etc/NetworkManager/Networkmanager.conf and 3) run sudo rfkill list all and its output
<hydro> alright, 1) auto Io iface Io inet loopback 2) same as before but i changed managed to true 3) everything is unblocked except 1:acer-wireless:Wireless LAN soft blocked
<M0hi> aww softblocked
<hydro> is that bad?
<M0hi> sudo rfkill unblock acer-wireless
<hydro> it says acer-wireless is a bogus argument
<hydro> i couldn't figure out the syntax before when i was trying to unblock it
<M0hi> hydro, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/192546
<M0hi> Hope that will help you
<opmo> hydro etc/network/interfaces sounds good    about rfkill i dont know
<M0hi> also try sudo rfkill unblock all
<hydro> m0hi i did but it didn't change the output of rfkill list
<M0hi> #9 in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/191500 states that the issue is solved by using the steps.
<M0hi> hydro, please do check the links I've shared with you
<hydro> i am
<M0hi> I believe that will solve your issue
<bioterror> |purelxde | PoaB
<hydro> alright ill try booting into windows and changing those settings
<hydro> ill let you know when i'm done
<bioterror> !purelxde | PoaB
<ubottu> PoaB: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<M0hi> bioterror, Wake up from the sleep :P
<dove_g> where is garbage in lubuntu?
<bioterror> M0hi, I was partying!
<M0hi> dove_g, Trash?
<dove_g> yes
<bioterror> in a secret place
<dove_g> recycle bin
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> under ~/.share/
<M0hi> LOL
<dove_g> tnx for none help, found it
<dove_g> anyway, trash:///
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> it was ~/.local/share/Trash
<dove_g> np :)
<dove_g> i found it
<bioterror> no, you cannot have icon that changes if it's full, empty or something between it
<dove_g> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942854
<dove_g> aha i understand
<dove_g> i dont need it
<dove_g> trash:/// is quite fine with me
<Hokar123> i want to upgrade to 12.04 but my netbook only has 4gb disk space. is there a way to download the updates to an external drives
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> mount your /var/ into another drive
<bioterror> or you can just mount /var/cache/apt/
<bioterror> edit /etc/fstab and add it there
<hydro> following the instructions to try and fix my wireless, and it wants me to reboot, but i am running of the boot disk? what should i do?
<PoaB> ubottu: thx did it XD
<ubottu> PoaB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> WHAA!!! you are trying out the changes in a boot disk?
<IAmNotThatGuy> PoaB, actually, thank bioterror ;D
<PoaB> bioterror: ok thank you XD
<hydro> um... yes, i don't want to install linux until i'm sure it will work with my computer
<IAmNotThatGuy> :p hehe... it will work or try it with vmware
<IAmNotThatGuy> not with a live CD
<hydro> i've had tons of problems getting a virtual machine running on my new computer since its 64 bit
<Hokar123> could i just create a link from /var/cache/apt for that purpose?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, did you try virtualbox?
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy yes, ill try it again though
<IAmNotThatGuy> you should mount it to the external hard drive or other stuff Hokar123. I didn't get the link part
<IAmNotThatGuy> hydro, okies
<Hokar123> ln -s /externaldrive/apt /var/cache/apt
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it will not work
<bioterror> unless you give rm -rf first to that apt
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, followed by / ? :P
<bioterror> :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh apt :P
<bioterror> you said it, no tme
<Hokar123> first i moved the apt directory to the external drive
<Hokar123> seams to work for now
<xeroxcontrol_> bonsoir
<ChesterX> hey guys, i just installed the chinese input methods but can t find the "pinyin" one. Any idea where I could find it? or how to download it?
<Unit193> !info ibus-pinyin
<ubottu> ibus-pinyin (source: ibus-pinyin): Pinyin engine for IBus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1 (precise), package size 577 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<hydro> IAmNotThatGuy virtualbox is not working for me, the virtual machine acts tottally different than my computer, so i think what i'm going to do is just dual boot it first
<Unit193> That's the best option for testing it.
<hydro> i hate dual booting for no reason, but it'll be fine until i make sure its working right
<Celltech> Effects... I see 'streams' when I open and close windows.. Can I turn that off?
<Fleck> hey, my install crashes on slideshow everytime
<Fleck> can i install in terminal
<Fleck> ?
<pcroque> Fleck: You can try the alternate install iso. It's text-based.
<Fleck> ok thx
<Fleck> this sucks btw... some stupid slideshow crashes install :(
<KM0201> Fleck: how much RAM does your PC have?
<Fleck> 512MB
<KM0201> the alt. cd is another good suggestion, but if you're not experienced installing Linux, it can be intimidating
<KM0201> Fleck: thats why, live cd install requires 1gig
<Fleck> :(
<KM0201> once installed, 512 should be fine
<KM0201> do you plan on setting this up as a dual boot?
<Fleck> nope
<Fleck> just linux
<KM0201> or will it be the only OS on the machine
<Fleck> just one linux
<KM0201> oh, well then the alt. cd is easy, just answer the questions, and when it comes to partition stage, just tell it to "take over the whole drive" and it will do it all automatically for you.
<KM0201> but you'll definitely need the alt. cd, w/ only 512mb of ram
<Fleck> no problem, i am linux user for more that 10yrs :D
<KM0201> oh, well, then you'll have no problem.
<Fleck> so i know how to partition etc... in fdisk, cfdisk or debian install or any other way! :)
<KM0201> ok
<Fleck> just
<Fleck> The desktop CD allows you to try Lubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 384MiB of RAM to install from this CD.
<Fleck> need to update info! :)
<KM0201> Fleck: hmm, that doesn;'t make sense then.. cuz every ubuntu live cd i've used/tried, required at least 1gig.
<KM0201> i'd be very surprised if you could actually install from a live cd, w/ only 384mb
<Fleck> no clue, thats why i tried to install normal desktop CD :D
<Fleck> anyways, burning alternate CD! :)
<Fleck> thx for help!
<KM0201> np, best of luck
<Fleck> thx, ill stick around here :P
<Fleck> 24/7 @ freenode anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Fleck; for offtopic/team chatter you could also join #lubuntu-offtopic
<Fleck> MrChrisDruif ok, sorry, was that offtopic? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fleck; that wasn't the issue. I was only saying that you might "enjoy" that channel more instead of just lurking in this channel
<Fleck> ok :)
<Fleck> good, thx! :)
<Fleck> installing! :)
<Fleck> that was easy & fast! :)
<PoaB> installing all the time.. enough for today - gn8 all
<Fleck> bye
<AVP> hey how do i use Evolution to access my yahoo account?
<KM0201> AVP: hang on a sec.
<KM0201> can evolution do IMAP?
<KM0201> hmm, guess he didn't care
<KM0201> lol
<Fleck> nvidia-96 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable
<Fleck> i guess thou, its nothing to do with lubuntu :D
#lubuntu 2012-05-01
<hydro> omg you guys! if anybody is still in here who helped me before, lubuntu now works for me!
<hydro> the problem turned out to be the beta install disc i had
<Fleck> :)
<hydro> actually i'm not sure the initial setup is a bit goofy
<KM0201> weren't you having a wireless problem or something?
<hydro> yes i was
<KM0201> ... somehow i doubt that was a problem w/ the beta disk, but i'm glad you got it resolved
<KM0201> whats your wireless device on that machine?
<hydro> let me explain.. when i actually went to install from that disc i got errors and my computer would crash
<KM0201> well thats not really indicative of a wireless problem
<hydro> so i burned a new disc and this one can see wireless networks in the beggining
<hydro> but i won't know for sure until its done installing,
<hydro> okay now how can i get to that grub menu where i can select to start lubuntu?
<hydro> when it dual?
<hydro> in the past it has just been automatic
<KM0201> hydro: it should come up automatically
<KM0201> only time grub is "hidden" by default, is when Lubuntu(or ubuntu) is the only OS on the machine
<hydro> well thats weird did it not properly install?
<KM0201> is it the only OS on the machine?
<hydro> kM0201 no its not
<hydro> but i think i'm gonna reinstall it as the only one, since the wireless works perfect in the test version
<KM0201> hydro: well... i'd hold off.. are you sure Windows is still on that machine, and you didn't accidentally overwrite it?... because if it detected Windows, grub should show by default.
<KM0201> hydro: it's always good to keep windows around "just in case"... you never know if you may have to have windows someday
<KM0201> i have a win 7 partition (granted, I haven't booted it in about 2mo.)
<hydro> it automatically boots into windows without any grub
<hydro> i have a back up disc for my computer if for some reason it ever comes to that
<KM0201> so.. you're not getting into your Lubuntu install, right hydro ?
<hydro> right
<KM0201> im guessing grub did not get installed properly
<hydro> it acted totally wacky during install
<hydro> so how would i fix it? try installing it again?
<KM0201> what do you mean "totally whacky"
<KM0201> and if it's "totally whacky" why on earth would you wanna nuke windows and go just w/ Lubuntu
<hydro> lol, well the "try lubuntu" option works well and i've used lubuntu most of my life until i got this new computer a few months ago
<KM0201> hydro: dunno, something went weird
<hydro> and by totally whacky, i mean like it asks which wireless network i want to connect to after it already gave a check box on whether i wanted to install updates during installation, if i drag a window it leaves a trail behind it
<hydro> but i just figured some graphics driver wasn't right or something
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> that is odd
<MrChrisDruif> What is?
<KM0201> hydro: explain your prob to MrChrisDruif
<hydro> im gonna try reinstalling it
<hydro> oh i installed lubuntu side by side with windows but when i rebooted it just boots straight into windows
<hydro> no grub or anything
<MrChrisDruif> You installed Lubuntu after Windows?
<hydro> yes
<Duke> for a reason, i like lubuntu more than ubuntu :) from the first second :)
<CTtechguy> anyone have any issues with the Task Bar when upgrading to 12.04?
<khmerog> hi
<khmerog> is there custom mods for lubuntu? i want to "spice" up the way lubuntu looks
<james> guys..right now i am installing lubuntu..i need help with partitioning..
<Guest71841> installer crashes after i select location
<Guest71841> which filesystem do i select so it doesnt crash?
<Guest71841> i had 4 partitions in window xp
<Guest71841> i formatted xp partition and selected ext 4
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest13335, any one primary partition
<Guest71841> after that installer crashes
<IAmNotThatGuy> is there any error popping up or is it simpling hanging up?
<Guest71841> ok right now i am on partition screen
<Guest71841> here i have 5 disks..
<Guest71841> 3 of them are ntfs and have my data
<Guest71841> 4th is 1gb swap
<Guest71841> and 5th is ext4
<IAmNotThatGuy> which partition did you try to install Ubuntu /dev/sda ? what number?
<Guest71841> sda 8
<Guest71841> i have sda 1 5 6 and 7
<Guest71841> 5 6 7 have my data
<Guest71841> sda 8 is free i had windows on it
<Guest71841> sda 1 is swap
<Guest71841> what mount point do i select for sda 8
<Guest71841> um did i said something stupid?
<KM0201> dang
<Guest71841> ?
<Guest71841> what do i select for boot loader installation?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest13335, I believe sda1 should be install partition and sda8 should be the swap space
<Guest71841> but sda 1 is only 1 gb man
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am not sure whether sda8 is a primary partition
<Guest71841> k wait..
<Guest71841> now i deleted both..
<Guest71841> now i have sda 5 6 7 which have my personal data..
<IAmNotThatGuy> right click unallocated space and create a primary partition
<Guest71841> and rest is free space
<Guest71841> k i select primary..what do i select in mount point
<IAmNotThatGuy> give /
<Guest71841> k now i have sda 1 ext4 19.9 gb
<IAmNotThatGuy> That's cool
<Guest71841> what about swapspace
<IAmNotThatGuy> now try creating the swap and proceed
<Guest71841> i want to create swap by cutting some part of sda 1
<Guest71841> oo k i get it now
<IAmNotThatGuy> awww. delete the partition again, select a partition of size 189999 or something instead of 200000 or something as the primary partition, set the mount point as /
<Guest71841> swap area should be primary or logical?
<Guest71841> lol i bet some people here are like :facepalm:
<IAmNotThatGuy> first create the main partition with mount pooint /
<IAmNotThatGuy> once it is done, create the other one as logical
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest13335, We have no problem with the beginners :]
<Guest71841> k its done.. 18 gb is sda 1.. 1.9 gb is sda 8 swap  and rest are sda 5 6 7
<IAmNotThatGuy> cool. now click next
<Guest71841> do i need to make changes in drop down menu?
<Guest71841> device for bootloader installation?
<Guest71841> currenty set to whole drive
<IAmNotThatGuy> it is set as sda right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> leave it as it is
<Guest71841> yes i did
<Guest71841> it is now on location screen
<IAmNotThatGuy> nice
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest13335, So now, it  is not crashing right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> if so, I have to leave my machine for a few mins. I just now woke up ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh it crashes only after this screen? >.<
<Guest71841> it crashed
<Guest71841> why is it doing this
<IAmNotThatGuy> are you getting an error screen?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you didn't answer that question of mine :|
<Guest71841> yes it was set to sda..
<Guest71841> yes only crashes after this screen
<yell0w> how can i add context menu for creating libreoffice documents within pcmanfm ?
<mi3> hello
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest13335, are you getting any error pop-ups?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey mi3
<IAmNotThatGuy> yell0w, Not sure about that :[ sowwie
<mi3> IAmNotThatGuy, can I install lxde directly in an ubuntu system? I dont want to download the iso again
<IAmNotThatGuy> mi3, yes you can. I have done that :]
<mi3> can you suggest how?
<IAmNotThatGuy> or you can also remove all other DE and have lxde
<IAmNotThatGuy> !purelxde | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<IAmNotThatGuy> !lxde
<mi3> IAmNotThatGuy, I am currently using mate DE, is it still applicable ??
<mi3> IAmNotThatGuy, I want to keep mate, remove unity, and install lxde
<IAmNotThatGuy> Let unity also be there and just install lxde :)
<yell0w> mi3: i think the commands on that page might remove some dependencies of mate
<yell0w> in which case just reinstall :P
<mi3> I want to keep mate and install lxde, any suggestions yell0w ??
<IAmNotThatGuy> mi3, do not run them. Just install lxde
<mi3> err ok
<yell0w> is pcmanfm-mod the new pcmanfm ?
<Unit193> No, someones modified version.
<yell0w> hmm
<yell0w> is there a wiki/guide/something on context menu for pcmanfm ?
<Unit193> There's the manpage.
<yell0w> erhm i read that
<yell0w> doesn't really have a whole lot in it
<Unit193> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM  doesn't have a ton.
<yell0w> lol
<rolandb> test
<half-duplex> your working
<KM0201> half-duplex: i think he's a troll, cuz he keeps doing that in #ubuntu as well.
<mi3> whose the troll?
<rolandb> everytime i try to extract from an archoive to mu home directory lubuntu totally hangs... any ideas? lu 11
<rolandb> (home is encrypted)
<rolandb> "you dont have permissions" dialogue and hangs...
<Unit193> Either open the archive program from the terminal to see additional output, or use the terminal equiv to extract.
<rebecca> hey
<rebecca> lubu
<rebecca> lubuntu rocks but i have found a slight problem
<rebecca> the font config doesn't seem to apply to all apps. such as inkscape
<rebecca> anyone know of a method config these gui fonts?
<KM0201> don't use inkscape, so no ide
<KM0201> i never really had a font problem
<rebecca> not just inkscape. xchat also. many apps. the Open Box Config manager doesn't seem to apply to a whole bunch of apps
<Celltech> Sound mixer? What's a good one that can do all sound properties?
<KM0201> hmm, i always install pulseaudio and use pavucontrol (my mic won't work w/ alsa for some reason, no matter what i do)
<Celltech> I like pulse actually thank you
<KM0201> so there you go.. sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<Celltech> Thank you much
<user123420d3> I seem to have a problem with Abiword in Lunbuntu 12.04.
<KM0201> and that is?
<user123420d3> The document is surrounded by a black border and it's slow and flicking.
<user123420d3> screenshot:  http://imagebin.org/210444
<user123420d3> I've never seen the black border before in any other versions of abiword.
<user123420d3> Abiword is usually lighting fast, but this version is horribly slow and laggy.
<user123420d3> version 2.9.2
<dove_g> i will try :)
<KM0201> user123420d3: i had a similar issue with abiword.. i fixed it by nuking abiword and installing libreoffice (which is pretty fast)
<user123420d3> KM0201..yeah i'm thinking about doing that.
<dove_g> abiword crashed :)
<KM0201> lol
<dove_g> create two pages, can't click on open
<dove_g> then creashed
<dove_g> this is my first time i use lubuntu
<KM0201> i think the current version has some "issues"
<dove_g> anyway, in two days I have seen more crash reports in Lubuntu than in Linux (Ubuntu) using in 2 years
<bioterror> wonder why I always install libreoffice...
<dove_g> i believe that is problem of new 12.04, i think it will be fixed in 2-3 months
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> if you can make things to crash
<bioterror> then you have to report bugs of them
<bioterror> if you can duplicate it
<bioterror> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<dove_g> bioterro, i'm kinda lazy to report bug
<dove_g> the reason is that i have report maybe 3-4 times bugs and never problem was solved in 6-12 months
<bioterror> then things wont get any better
<dove_g> only one problem was solved is bug reported to libre office
<bioterror> your bugs are too trivial :D
<KM0201> lol
<dove_g> yep, always blame the user ;)
<dove_g> btw, becauise i'm new on lubuntu, I will report bugs again ;)
<user123420d3> libreoffice-writer seems to be working fine.
<bioterror> dove_g, good!
<bioterror> one for all, and all for one
<bioterror> that's how this community works
<dove_g> yep, i'm understand
<dove_g> now i found new bug in pcmanfm
<dove_g> where to report it?
<bioterror> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dove_g> ok tnx
<smile> hi :)
<ChesterX> good morning everyone, is there already a way to install ppstream so it runs stable under 12.04?
<theluckymike> any ideas why lubuntu see my proc as 800mhz if I got 1,6mhz? AMD Athlon  XP 3000+ ?
<theluckymike> 1,6ghz
<mi3> hello
<mi3> I have installed lxde on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, and after logging into lxde, when I try to run conky, it wont show up on the screen, any suggestions?
<mi3> I have installed lxde on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, and after logging into lxde, when I try to run conky, it wont show up on the screen, any suggestions?
<mi3> I have installed lxde on ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, and after logging into lxde, when I try to run conky, it wont show up on the screen, any suggestions?
<Fleck> theluckymike because uf CPU FREQ scaling! :)
<Fleck> *of
<theluckymike> Fleck, yea, I already found it out
<theluckymike> thx
<theluckymike> .[»
<yell0w> how can i add context menu for creating libreoffice documents within pcmanfm ?
<mi3> hello
<mi3> how can I move the minimize, maximize, close buttons from right side to left side?
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540115
<mi3> kanliot, I modified the file, but I dont see any changes
<kanliot> type openbox --reconfigure
<mi3> where
<mi3> ??
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> open terminal
<kanliot> k?
<mi3> kanliot, oops, it seems I got it wrong
<kanliot> hi mi3
<mi3> hi kanliot
<kanliot> run conky from command line
<mi3> kanliot, oops, it seems I got it wrong
<kanliot> and see
<mi3> conky is running fine!
<kanliot> ah ok
<kanliot> what was the problem?
<mi3> I have 4 dots instead of 3 and that too on the left side
<kanliot> using obconf?
<kanliot> i have no idea what you're doing
<mi3> I edited the openbox-rc.xml file as said in the tutorial link you provided me
<kanliot> k
<mi3> wait, I am getting it!
<kanliot> ya
<opmo> hi           shutting down lubuntu 11.10 he can not kill all processes "fail"  if I do      sudo service network-manager stop     before shut down all works fine  how can i change that?
<mi3> opmo, please use pastebin.com for all those outputs, ok'
<mi3> kanliot, i finally got it!
<mi3> yayyy!
<kanliot> actually i'd love to get double clicking on the left taskbar icon to close the window
<opmo> mi13        cannot copy paste shutdownmassages
<kanliot> but i've given up
<mi3> ohh double clicking? sounds nice
<opmo> the problem seems to be that network-manager keeps running while shutting down
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993920 like this opmo?
<kanliot> or this
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923048
<kanliot> nobody seems to have solutions :(
<mi3> kanliot, the printscreen does not show me the screenshot dialog, like it used to show in unity, any suggestions on that?
<kanliot> it works
<kanliot> just check your home dir
<kanliot> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=135854  this guy actually solved the shutdown problem
<kanliot> he had to mess with his drivers
<kanliot> what if you just used hibernate?
<mi3> kanliot, wow, it does that automatically, it should prompt, right?
<opmo> ok thx
<opmo> another thing while shutting down:
<kanliot> lubuntu uses scrot
<kanliot> for screenshots
<mi3> ok
<kanliot> actually we are discussing new featurees for 12.10, you might bring it up
<mi3> ok
<mi3> when?
<opmo> i have the whole system encrypted while shutdown he says at the end:    early crypto failed
<kanliot> no idea opmo
<mi3> thank you, kanliot !
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967471
<kanliot> thats 4 u mi3
<mi3> what is the shortcut for switching workspaces?
<yell0w> ctrl-alt-up/down/right/left
<bioterror> alt + shift moves application ;)
<mi3> thanks!
<bioterror> or window
<mi3> thank you!
<mi3> I need some suggestions with cairo-dock, when I maximize an application, for example the firefox browser, it takes my entire screen, but when I hover my mouse on the bottom of the screen, it should show me the cairo-dock, but it does not.
<bioterror> we dont care about cairo dock
<yell0w> lol
<mi3> hm, you only care about bio terror or whatever hehe
<bioterror> cairo dock is cairo dock
<bioterror> last time I checked, it did not come with the installation media
<bioterror> it's your choise to use something like these wannabe os x thing-a-lingies
<spriizha`> I tried to hibernate my laptop, it didn't turn off, so I powered it off and after booting it in it frozes here: [	8.980960] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x7ffff: excluding 0x3000-ox30ff 0x3400-0x34ff 0x380-0x38ff 0x3c00-0x3cff . any ideas? ;/
<phillw> hi spriizha` hibernation was disabled by default in 12.04 - how did you turn it back on?
<spriizha`> phillw I turnd it off by turning 7sec power button
<spriizha`> and I installed lubuntu 12.04 and there is hybernate option
<spriizha`> just wanted to test it out :D
<phillw> I mean, how did you re-enable hibernation?
<spriizha`> it just was there - under power options
<phillw> spriizha`: hmmm, it should not have been :/
<spriizha`> I would make a screenshot if I could boot in :D
<spriizha`> but this error - I got it all the time when I tried to install lubuntu or xubuntu with windows desktop installer. All the time copying was fine, setup was fine but after reboot I had this kind error, so I dl normal cd and installed, but now again same thing ;/
<KM0201> spriizha`: what is the error?
<KM0201> do you even know "generally" what it says.
<spriizha`> it's kinda not error, it just stops here when booting in - [	8.980960] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x7ffff: excluding 0x3000-ox30ff 0x3400-0x34ff 0x380-0x38ff 0x3c00-0x3cff
<KM0201> thats pretty cryptic
<spriizha`> o.O
<spriizha`> what should I do to understand the problem?
<phillw> spriizha`: let me see if anyone is about on -release or -devel, it may make some sense to them... I mat be a while, please bear with me.
<phillw> s/mat/may
<spriizha`> of curse, thx
<phillw> spriizha`: while we wait, can you just run the self-test on the installation CD to ensure it has not a file corruption in it, please.
<spriizha`> ]I have to boot in it to do that, right?
<phillw> yeah, it's an option on booting from the liveCD
<phillw> I know that will be the 1st thing they ask that I check out :)
<spriizha`> sure, il be back when done
<phillw> kk
<Hokar123> is the a command that deletes all old kernel and header files?
<Hokar123> there
<phillw> Hokar123: I'm sure there is on the FAQ area, but I cannot access FAQ from India atm :/
<phillw> Certainly removing old kernels is on our wiki area
<theluckymike> this is wierd
<phillw> Hokar123: one area I can access is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<Hokar123> http://tinyurl.com/hokar312 solved it for me :)
<theluckymike> phillw, disc was ok, after rebooting I forgot to choose windows and now im back to lubuntu, but I had an error - missing bytes - broken pipes or smth
<phillw> have a read there, drs305 is a fine fellow & his instructions are 100% trustworthy.
<Gontxalu1> Hello, has a very happy worker day to everyone.   I'm having a problem with lxde, a can not change my keyboard from qwerty in spanish to dvorak in spnish. Can someone help me? the app doesnt work...
<phillw> most odd. The only other thing that springs to mind is to beg / steal / borrow a cd lens cleaner CD to make sure the little led-laser has no muck built up on it.
<phillw> I got mine from one of those 'pound shops' in the UK - I guess they are similarly priced as 1 GBP around the world.
<Hokar123> lubuntu cd or windows?
<razvan986> hy there
<theluckymike> phillw, is there any boot log, so I can see why it stopped booting first 3 times?
<phillw> have a look in /var/log
<ChesterX> where can I manage the keyboards shortcuts in LUbuntu? (minimize windows, switch desktops, etc...)
<phillw> I'm not on a *buntu install, so cannot recall if the there is a boot log
<phillw> ChesterX: it's covered in key bindings on the FAQ
<Unit193> ChesterX: ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xmp
<Unit193> s/p/l/
<ChesterX> thanks :-)
<viejotren> hi, I'm trying to do a fresh install lubuntu 11.10, I used unetbootin to put it on my usb, after load the kernel and the init file I got an error: target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. try passing init=bootarg
<viejotren> so, my first question: what params should I pass?
<viejotren> second: this error could be related to some usb read error? i've already test the iso from a virtual machine and it works
<viejotren> so suggestions are welcome
<phillw> viejotren: use the self-test option when you boot from usb, it will let you know if it is un-happy.
<mi3> can someone kindly suggest an alternative to nautilus actions for lubuntu users?
<Unit193> pcmanfm is the file manager, and has it under Tools.
<mi3> Unit193, I only have 2 options, Open in terminal, and Open as root
<Unit193> Yep, sadly you can't add more either, that I know of anyway.
<eross> is lubuntu 12.04 LTS too?
<Unit193> Note in the same sense.
<Unit193> The core is the same so that is, but the L part, LXDE isn't.
<Scott__> Hello all. Have a situation where a user account was deleted and recreated successfully but will fail on a login. Any ideas? Thanks.
<Listener> Is there a good guide to getting audio working on lubuntu?
<phillw> Listener: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 that hosts some excellent resources in the stickies at the top.
<Listener> phillw, thnx
<tisqueldotim> Hi there .. We need a doctumentor , right ??? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/Getting%20Started%20with%20Lubuntu%2010.04%20-%20Second%20Edition.pdf
<tisqueldotim> Well, here I am ::: and where do I start ??
<Scott__> Usually I start with hello and asking a question.
<yell0w> lol
<Scott__> Ooops. I now see your question probably refers to the doc... reference
<phillw> tisqueldotim: that link is for 10.04, I'm not sure what happened after the 2nd edition of it. All seemed to go quiet.
<phillw> tisqueldotim: lubuntu does have a wiki / docs team who can be found via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<toscho> hi
<bioterror> evening
<toscho> i upgraded to 12.04, but my funny mouse pointer changed to the boring standard one. using openbox configuration manager, i can only set it for some windows. not even main screen
<CTtechguy> anyone have any issues with the Task Bar when upgrading to 12.04?
<bioterror> toscho, lxappearance
<toscho> doesn't help either
<bioterror> toscho, why not?
<toscho> even lxappearance itself doesn't show the funny mouse pointer
<bioterror> lxappearance has settings for the mouse
<bioterror> is your funny mouse pointer in a correct place then?
<toscho> but changing it and clicking on apply only changes for some windows
<toscho> i don't know. it's comix cursor original orange regular slim which comes along lubuntu
<notjoe> I have an issue. I installed the nvidia drivers which seems to have caused an issue. my screen is 1920x1080p and looking at the desktop it looks right. However, when I click on the start menu or launch a program everything looks huge
<KM0201> why does lubuntu software center only show "installed" software, instead of available software?
<Unit193> It also should show "installable" too.
<KM0201> hmm
<bioterror> notjoe, png or we will not believe you
<notjoe> sure, hold on a sec
<notjoe> whats the app to capture the screen with printscreen?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> let's do it like
<bioterror> you press alt+f2
<bioterror> you type: scrot -d 5 shot.png
<bioterror> and during that time, you press menu -button
<bioterror> and you keep it open
<bioterror> -d5 means that it's 5 second delay
<bioterror> and the screenshot will appear into ~/
<notjoe> k, its coming up, one sec
<notjoe> http://i50.tinypic.com/8xpzxx.png
<bioterror> damn that's huge :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<notjoe> everything looks 640x480 but nvidia settings/etc reports 1920x1080p
<notjoe> it wouldk be great is i was blind!
<notjoe> if*
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you need to tweak things
<bioterror> change size of font and size of titlebars
<bioterror> I guess that could do the trick
<bioterror> ass all the icons are small
<bioterror> but text is huge
<bioterror> -s
<notjoe> i don't see anything which would let me do that
<bioterror> lxappearance
<bioterror> and obconf
<notjoe> customize look and feel app doesn't have anything
<bioterror> those are your tools
<notjoe> font size for stuff in obconf is 11
<notjoe> i dont see anything which would cause everything to be huge. I mean, the font size and everything else seems to be within the scope of what my laptop's settings are.
<notjoe> it runs lubuntu as well
<craigbass1976> What do you folks think of Lubuntu running fairly well on a mac ibook g4?  Lost Cause Department?
<Unit193> Well, others don't think so as they do it.
<Unit193> There is a PPC build and everything too.
<craigbass1976> Where's the ppc build?
<Unit193> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<craigbass1976> Ahh.  I was here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<Unit193> Link in topic lead to the correct one.
<notjoe> hmmm
<notjoe> i dont get this ;(
<notjoe> and if i remove the nvidia drivers it works again
<bioterror> notjoe, sounds really weird
<bioterror> notjoe, http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/204-solved-nvidia-drivers-and-fonts-size/
<notjoe> hmm, looks promising! Thanks for finding that. I'll give it a shot and let you know but it sounds like the problem im having
<notjoe> ah ha
<notjoe> that did the trick! Thanks a lot for you help bio
<notjoe> your*
<bioterror> np
<notjoe> I'm starting to really like lubuntu. I got sick of unity and jumped ship and have been happy ever since!
<bioterror> nice to hear, people seems to skip all the KDE and XFce4 stuff, and move to more hardcore :D
<Unit193> Seen many go to Xfce, and some go to LXDE too.
<bioterror> Unit193, only way to go is go too far!
<Unit193> AwesomeWM? That one you have to compile? :D
<bioterror> hurrrh
<bioterror> where was that bucket filled with cones
<notjoe> now, if I can only get xbmc bitstreaming HD codecs to my receiver on this computer I'll be laughing
<GridCube> !lxde
<GridCube> theres no bot here...
<Unit193> Sure there is.
<Unit193> !lxde
<Unit193> Doesn't know anything about LXDE.
<valdur55> !help | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> oh
<valdur55> :)  what info you want to get?
<valdur55> Lxde version?
<valdur55> !dpkg lxde
<GridCube> valdur55, :) thanks i was asking ubottu about lxde to see if he knew a factoid about it
<Unit193> He was checking for the factoid, see if it was there.
<GridCube> he might have known in this channel
<GridCube> :P
<valdur55> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<GridCube> :) yes valdur55 thanks
<valdur55> GridCube, :) no problem . I missed with dpkg ;)
<Listener> Curious as to why Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS?
<bioterror> Listener, becouse we have like hand full of devs
<Unit193> Handful? That many?
<bioterror> Listener, not enough to maintain old release for years and meanwhile keep developing the next one
<bioterror> Unit193, they like food, they are big boned! takes more space from the hand
<Unit193> Though, the core is supported, it's just tghe LXDE part that isn't.
<Unit193> bioterror: I see, that's it!
<bioterror> and still, LXDE is developed with quite a speed
<bioterror> it would be not so good idea to stick with the old LXDE components
<Listener> bioterror, thnx... Never understood LTS except for servers anyway.
<bioterror> Listener, now you're getting the point!
<bmoez> how to open lubuntu session from console (tty1), when i try "startlubuntu" , i have this error "cannot open display"
<bioterror> and what else does it say?
<Unit193> bioterror: Last time I tried it, (been a while) you had to manually start X, switch to new TTY, then startlubuntu.
<bmoez>  just there is not DISPLAY variable, and i don't know to correct it
<bioterror> damn we have had a busy and akward case day today
<bmoez> startx don't solve it, because it open unity-2
<GridCube> startlubuntu -- :2
<GridCube> ¿?
<valdur55> hmm... there was .xinitrc file in home folder :) ... or .xsession
<Myrtti> Listener: I use LTS on machines that I don't want to be upgrading every six months. In my case: my sisters computer.
<Listener> Myrtti, I promise not to tell her that you compared her is a server.
<Listener> 'to'
<bmoez> ony command line to get DISPLAY var work correctly?
<notjoe_>  !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<notjoe_> I think you should throw in http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lubuntu for some added humour ;)
<Unit193> Except that's not permitted.
<Unit193> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bmoez> just wont to open lubuntu session from TTY
<bmoez> not from lightdm
<Unit193> Well, a while back, I did sudo X &  then startlubuntu  or something like that, but I can't quite remember as it was a while.
<valdur55> how change DISPLAY var value: export DISPLAY=:0
<airdem> hi guys
<airdem> how do i apply /usr/share/locale/.../xdg-user-dirs.mo to ~./config/user-dirs.dirs and user-dirs.locale?
<craigbass1976> Are there system requirements somewhere?  I'm trying to throw lubuntu ppc on an ibook G4.
#lubuntu 2012-05-02
<kanliot> should be in release notes
<nathwill> hey all, was trying to help my neighbor install lubuntu, bug we seem to be getting caught by bug 959251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "** CRITICAL **: unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959251
<nathwill> do you know if this fix made it into the lubuntu release iso?
<kanliot> looks like the fix made it in
<kanliot> and then it broke again
<kanliot> i mean you're using the release iso, right?
<nathwill> kanliot, yep
<kanliot> how much ram u have on the pc youre installing 2
<kanliot> ?
<nathwill> or so my neighbor tells me >__<
<nathwill> 512
<kanliot> hmmm
<nathwill> it's an old emachines desktop
<kanliot> and the livecd works otherwise?
<nathwill> kanliot, yep. issue only affects ubiquity, live session works fine
<kanliot> do you get the boot menu..
<kanliot> like "try lubuntu" "install lubuntu"
<kanliot> ?
<nathwill> kanliot, yeah, we get that. i tried both, same error
<nathwill> kanliot, i was gonna try to use the debian installer (ncurses interface?), but i couldn't find it in the boot menu
<kanliot> are you using a liveCD on a usb with persistence?
<nathwill> kanliot, nope, burned to a cd
<kanliot> yeah if you could reopen the bug
<kanliot> then download the minimal installer
<kanliot> i mean the alternate installer
<kanliot> i get confused :(
<nathwill> kanliot:  :) good idea. then we can install lubuntu-desktop package, right?
<kanliot> really i don't know that the alternate installer will work
<kanliot> the minimal and alternate do different things
<nathwill> ah
<kanliot> i use the alternate myself
<kanliot> it crashes less
<nathwill> haha
<kanliot> but i'm the only one it ever crashes on
<kanliot> except for you, and this guy on the forums
<nathwill> honestly, i've never had problems with my own hardware, seems to be people with older hardware who run into installer issues
<kanliot> like i said
<kanliot> i donno if the alternate will work
<kanliot> but i would definitely try it next
<nathwill> ok, good idea. thanks kanliot
<khmerog> hi is it possible for me to install unity or gnome or kde plasma on lubuntu?
<khmerog> im a linux noob
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> shouldn't be that hard
<kanliot> but i donno how
<kanliot> actually i think there's a guy writing a howto
<kanliot> for installing unity on lubuntu
<Unit193> Why would you want to? What's the reasoning?
<kanliot> probably just wants to try them out
<khmerog> yes i just wanted to try it out..lubuntu is visually boring to me..its very windows like
<khmerog> wow my blu ray player makes some dvd movies look very very good
<Unit193> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.0-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3500 kB
<Unit193> install that.
<Unit193> gordonjcp can get you setup with unity, he's one of the oddball unity people in #lubuntu.
<khmerog> u talking to me unit193?
<khmerog> and is it unity 2d or 3d?
<kanliot> i think it's both
<Unit193> khmerog: Yep, talking to you.
<khmerog> okok i will research on this advice
<khmerog> thanks
<ajacom> Hi. I'm having an audio problem. Mp3's are coming great on the browser plug-in, but they sound crappy in VLC (dirty sound with noise). When I open VLC with $ vlc -A alsa , they sound fine. But they sound only sometimes (press play several times & sometimes, it works, others, silence). Any tips?
<ajacom> also, i'm having a notification-daemon crash at every boot
<arruu> test
<mi3> hello
<mi3> can someone suggest how to install ttf fonts in lubuntu?
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844755&page=2
<kanliot> mi3
<mi3> hi, kanliot !
<kanliot> hi
<mi3> what is that page for, kanliot ?
<kanliot> your question
<mi3> thank you, I did it from another link, but thanks !
<mi3> I need to reboot, so that some daemons can work, see u in 2 min! kanliot !
<mi3> hello kanliot !
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> mi3
<kanliot> do me a favor
<kanliot> is this page up or down
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<mi3> its up, kanliot
<mi3> why do you ask?
<mi3> :)
<kanliot> down 4 me
<mi3> oo
<kanliot> i'm probably going ot join the mailing list and bitch at them
<mi3> hahahaha
<mi3> kanliot, the font is not getting installed, any suggestions?
<mi3> yes, now IT WORKED!
<mi3> kanliot, I referred to this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts and it worked!
<mi3> can someone suggest where are the startup applications?
<mysteriousdarren> mi3: preferences then desktop session settings
<mysteriousdarren> mi3: sorry for the wait
<dove_g> anyone please can test RadioTray on Lubuntu 12.04? does it working? i get no sound, silence
<makpet> Hi all. Does anybody know where the default wallpaper is saved in 12.04?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> help.ubuntu.com is slow, again
<makpet> Do you know where I can download the 11.10 wallpapers? I'd also like to use the theme used in 11.10. I like it better than the lighter one used in 12.04.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> Mon10:36*<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<makpet> Thanks. That's a lot of stuff to change :(
<bioterror> not that much
<bioterror> panel + button and change font color
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<bioterror> can you go there?
<bioterror> I cannot access that page
<makpet> yeah I can, just a security warning in Ffox
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's becouse of https
<makpet> Alright, I'll try to revert the theme back to the 11.10 look
<bioterror> I'm not going to judge you ;)
<bioterror> I made the same
<bioterror> ofcourse own wallpaper
<bioterror> but I think you should find the path from the section where's explained how to change wallpaper for login manager
<makpet> Allright, I'll check back, gotta log out/in
<makpet> bioterror: what did you do to make the buttons on the right like volume, network etc more visible?
<bioterror> change theme on lxappearance
<bioterror> there's this
<bioterror> I always forget the name
<makpet> ozone 2?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> there's that icons tab
<bioterror> and you have to choose from there that "dark" theme
<makpet> elementary or humanity?
<bioterror> elementary dark
<bioterror> it requires you to log out and logon back in
<makpet> alright, thanks.
<bioterror> and it will take affect
<makpet> bioterror: Did you change anything else except button, panel and icon theme?
<bioterror> I had to change font from dark to white
<bioterror> on the panel
<bioterror> as you can see from the clock?
<makpet> How did you do that?
<bioterror> right click the panel and choose settings .D
<makpet> Got it, thanks.
<makpet> Now I just need to find this blue 11.10 wallpaper that corresponds to the Ubuntu default wallpaper
<bioterror> grab it from the artwork page, save it your ~/Pictures for example
<bioterror> and change to it
<bioterror> or put your own wallpaper
<bioterror> :D
<makpet> I don't mean the Lubuntu default one, I mean the other Lubuntu one with no text or images
<makpet> It's not there
<venerable13> Hi, after installation error with teamvewer.deb I can't open chrome, synaptics, term and a lot of programas, solution please?
<venerable13> teamviewer*
<venerable13> I can't write on console neither
<mi3> hello!
<ChesterX> hey everyone, I installed the pinyin input method and am therefore using ibus input. However, now I can not - when writing "normal" - use special symbols like: ^, ´, `, and so on. Does anyone know why, or how to solve this issue? thanks :-)
<dove_g> anyone can chekc if RadioTray is working on latest Lubuntu ? tnx
<mi3> can anyone suggest an application for lubuntu for startup applications?
<kanliot> i don't understand mi3
<mi3> hi kanliot
<kanliot> sup
<mi3> kanliot, can you give me suggestions on how to launch a script at startup?
<mi3> I have this conky.sh script
<mi3> and want it to run at startup
<kanliot> man i forget the file
<kanliot> i bet someone else here knows just wait a bit
<mi3> ok
<mi3> is it in .config/ ? that directory?
<mi3> wait, I think I got it, [experimental], I will reboot and see, ok, can I expect you to be around, kanliot ?
<kanliot> yah
<kanliot> logout will work too
<mi3> it will? ok
<mi3> see you in 1 min
<mi3> or less :)
<mi3> hi!
<mi3> it does not seem to work, kanliot
<mi3> kanliot, are you there?
<kanliot> ya
<kanliot> sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<kanliot> hmm
<kanliot> try that
<kanliot> it was on the forums this week
<kanliot> but really it might take me 10 minutes to find it there
<kanliot> mi3 we need new people like you to work on the help.ubuntu.com website
<mi3> are you sure that sudo command might work, kanliot ?
<mi3> kanliot, sure, I can help, yayy!
<kanliot> yes it will work
<mi3> ok
<kanliot> hold on
<kanliot> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<kanliot> for example that page could use some work
<kanliot> if you find something that isn't documented, could you add a new entry to that wiki page?
<mi3> I think, instead of populating, the wiki should be divided on topic to topic basis
<mi3> cos, I see that its quite populated
<mi3> kanliot, ??
<mi3> brb
<mi3> kanliot, ??
<mi3> I restarted my pc, and that file worked wonders!
<kanliot> :)
<mi3> I added that conky file to it and it worked..yayy!
<kanliot> we are actually doing some work on organizing the wiki day by day
<mi3> so, I was saying, the wiki is quite populated, we can unpopulate it
<kanliot> if thats something you want to do, you can help the work on the mailing list
<mi3> actually, I am still a noob, I dont know quite a lot of aspects of the entire linux system, I dont know if I can be of a lot of help, kanliot
<mi3> kanliot, but I will try to give you guys some help in organizing that wiki, I surely will
<kanliot> not really important, mainly it's about thinking about the wiki and helping people find info
<kanliot> ok
<mi3> kanliot, what is a mailing list? in your own words...
<kanliot> it's an email that everyone gets
<kanliot> you reply to the email, everyone gets that reply
<kanliot> so you will need a few hours every month to follow the list
<mi3> oo ok
<kanliot> and also show some activity on the wiki
<mi3> ooo
<a_b0y> how do i check the hard drive for bad sectors and stuff?
<phillw> a_b0y: there should be an option under your System Administration to access the application (I recall it's full name, but not its menu name :) )
<a_b0y> phillw, it says the device is busy
<phillw> a_b0y: if you're trying to test your current system, you will need to re-boot from LiveCD so the drive is not mounted.
<a_b0y> can it check automatically during the beginning of a reboot like windows?
<phillw> a_b0y: your FAST details should be available under that application, just not the ability to test.
<a_b0y> i'll try to use the live cd, but sometimes the o/s won't even load from the hdd or the live cd
<a_b0y> i'll restart, and if the o/s loads, i'll let you know what happen
<a_b0y> btw, does ubunut use the the original javascript software or an open source version?
<a_b0y> some websites will not load properly, that's why i need to install an windows o/s on this computer
<a_b0y> it's an issue when sending important email and making online payments
<phillw> a_b0y: the opensource is installed by default. You can switch to flash if you wish.
<phillw> install the lubuntu-restricted-extras package
<a_b0y> okay, here is a weird problem that someone smart may be able to answer, lubuntu won't load from hdd unless the livecd is connected to the computer, then it loads directly to the o/s on the hdd and not the livecd
<a_b0y> how to make lubuntu boot directly from the o/s on the hdd without the live cd being connected? and how do i boot into the live cd when the live cd is the first boot priority?
<kanliot> someone on the forum had the exact same problem
<a_b0y> can you post the link please
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> i don't think they fixed it
<a_b0y> oh, that sucks
<kanliot> you might try installing with the alternate cd
<kanliot> i've been telling that to lots of people with good results
<kanliot> !
<phillw> a_b0y: you need to install grub onto the hard disk.
<a_b0y> what is the difference between the alternate and regular iso?
<kanliot> alternate doesn't have a gui installer
<kanliot> and it's a lilttle slower too
<phillw> kanliot: alternate is far faster on a low RAM machine :)
<kanliot> yeah i actually had someone on the forum
<kanliot> try and use "try lubuntu" then install lubuntu on a 384 MB ram pc
<kanliot> needless to say didn't work
<a_b0y> can you please provide the torrent link to the alternative cd, i'll try it
<kanliot> actually install lubuntu didn't work for him either
<kanliot> it's on our wiki
<kanliot> help.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<kanliot> wait help.ubuntu.com/Community/Lubuntu ?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<kanliot> i don't know the emoicon for frazzled
<a_b0y> where is the alternative iso tho
<phillw> a_b0y: all the various iso's are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<a_b0y> here it is http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<phillw> a_b0y: to install grub onto your hard drive via the liveCD, look at #13 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<phillw> kanliot: ^^ may help your other person on the forum.
<a_b0y> yeah, but i can't load into the live cd
<kanliot> oh damn
<a_b0y> when i plug in the live cd and but it as first boost priority it boots directly to the hdd o/s
<kanliot> i didnt read your question very good
<a_b0y> put*
<phillw> a_b0y: 1st suggestion is to clean the cd-drive lens. If you cannot boot from the CD (and it is set up as 1st boot device in your BIOS) then either the CD is corrupt, the lens is dirty or your CD-Drive has checked in sick.
<a_b0y> phillw actually the live cd is on a usb
<a_b0y> and i am unable to boot to the o/s on the hdd without the livecd connected to the computer
<phillw> re-make the usb. It has been the bain of many people who are using usb sticks that are just "not up to the job" of being  boot USB
<kanliot> yeah that sounds like the problem on the forum
<kanliot> i thought that maybe the perosn on the forum installed grub to the usb instead of the hd
<a_b0y> i think i'll the alternate iso and try to make a new livecd usb
<kanliot> man i hate searching on the forum
<kanliot> people on the forum are so nice
<kanliot> they have to be
<kanliot> because they can never find anything
<a_b0y> the usb should be fine, but maybe i'll just buy a new usb drive and then try it again
<a_b0y> okay, thanks... i'll ttyl and see if i am able to get things working
<mat1> hello. Is there something to help about quodlibet? Thanks!
<kanliot> no idea what that is
<kanliot> quodlibet?
<dove_g> i checked it, some mp3 tagger
<mat1> (sorry my english is not very good...) it's a audio player: http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/
<mat1> it is perfect for me but i think it is not very compatible with ubuntu/lubuntu? Big big bug with 400 albums
<mat1> in flac
<mat1> (i'm very newcommer in linux)
<mat1> i think i will continue to use gmusic, but it's very a secret for me the reason while quotlibet do not ok like this!
<mat1> good bye
<dove_g> huh
<dove_g> lubuntu 12 freezing too much :(
<pmatulis_> my screen flashes sometimes.  notifications?
<Fgh_> Hello, is this the place where i can get some help with lubuntu issues?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fgh_> Thanks.
<Fgh_> So, i got this problem with volume controler. Sound seams to work fine but i cant lower it or make it louder. Used some sound mixers from software center but it dosent seam to help.
<Fgh_> I can thou mute it.
<Unit193> Should be able to open a terminal and type  alsamixer
<Fgh_> yes, it opens and shows that sound should be good, thou i cant change volume there.
<Fgh_> Its not muted.
<Fgh_> as alsamixer says im using HDA ATI SB sound card with Realtek alc660 chip.
<Unit193> You use up and down keys.
<Fgh_> yes.
<Fgh_> muted and unmuted thou no efect
<Unit193> Are you using pulseaudio then?
<Fgh_> Its fresh install of Lubuntu so im using software provided. Gues its alsa.
<Fgh_> In alsamixer i can only change volume in cd and beep sections. Other sections dosent have volume bars.
<Unit193> THat's not normal.
<Fgh_> yeah i figured :]
<neyder> greetin
<neyder> greetins
<Unit193> You could try pavucontrol
<Fgh_> i will give it a shot.
<CTtechguy> hello all
<CTtechguy> anyone have an issue after upgrading to 12.04 with their tool bar at times turning shaeds of pruple?
<Fgh_> okay, pavucontrol dose the trick, but i still cant manage sound in right bottom panel.
<bmoez> hi, i want  run lubuntu from console(because it don't open from ligthdm), i tried "X& export DISPLAY=:0" then "startlubuntu" but it don't work corrcetly only with "sudo startlubuntu" and when i tried to open plasma active with "startactive" i got this error "no write access to '/home/<user>/.ICEauthority'" and it works only on root mode. also i only have on my home folder for ".x* " files only: ".xscreensaver" and ".Xdefaults", how to fix it to run on non-root
<bmoez>  mode?
<bioterror> bmoez, why it doenst start from LightDM?
<bioterror> bmoez, is your install clean Lubuntu installation or what
<bmoez> bioterror: just installed ubuntu 12.04 beta before some weeks then lubuntu-desktop,
<bioterror> is it possible to make a fresh install?
<bmoez> bioterror: not now :(
<bmoez> bioterror: do this mean any thing : "no write access to '/home/<user>/.ICEauthority'" ?
<bioterror> you have messed it up with sudo ;)
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo explains a little
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> could someone please test this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/993543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993543 in abiword (Ubuntu) "[12.04] (lubuntu) abiword is crashing when pasting directly into it without any other action" [Undecided,New]
<corvus_> I installed LightDM on Lubuntu Oneiric. How do I restore LXDM?
<MrChrisDruif> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm" I think it is
<corvus_> That worked. Thank you very much!
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome
#lubuntu 2012-05-03
<gfom> I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades and see that I should do sudo aptitude install update-manager-core, then sudo do-release-upgrade.  I do this, and get told No new release found.  How do I get a lucid lubuntu up to precise lubuntu?
<Unit193> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Unit193> Because you're going from LTS to LTS, it'd have to have -d until 12.04.1 came along.
<gfom> What's the -d ?  I just started something else with apt, so I can't run this yet
<gfom> Ahh
<gfom> And how would I get package updates for a box that won't be online?
<Unit193> Well, there's offline apt.
<PsyCl0ne> Good evening everyone. The other day I upgraded my lubuntu install from 10.04 to the latest 12.04 but have since lost sound. I have taken a look at my alsamixer but there are no sliders that I haven't unmuted or maxed out. Would any one else have an idea of what I could try next?
<Unit193> gfom: Check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script.
<Unit193> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Unit193> PsyCl0ne: I for some reason hate sound issues, but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA#Troubleshooting may help, as may...
<Unit193> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PsyCl0ne> Unit193: Thank you. I will take a look through those.
<gfom> PsyCl0ne, have you got the pulse mixer?  There's a choice between headphone and something else (I'm not at my laptop now and can't say for sure) that if you're on the wrong one, no sound.
<gfom> PsyCl0ne, I'm also finding that things don't stay put after a reboot
<PsyCl0ne> gfom: You know what, I don't know...
<PsyCl0ne> gfom: pulsemixer should bring it up in terminal right?
<Unit193> !infno pavucontrol
<Unit193> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1build1 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 949 kB
<craigbass1976> PsyCl0ne, Hey, it's gfom but I'm at my laptop...  In the output devices, you can have speakers or headphones selected.
<PsyCl0ne> actually guys I dont have a sound preference option
<craigbass1976> I wrote this: http://www.doopensource.com/applications/stream-audio-with-ubuntu/ and couldn't get it figured out with alsa and the regular volume control app.
<gfom> FAH!  I hate how ubuntu always comes with vi, not vim.  Always takes me a minute to realize why stuff won't work...
<rolandb> hey everytime i try to drag items from the archive manager to my home folder, lubuntu straight hangs after giving me a permissions error?
<yimalot> I'm running 12.04 64 live-usb started up extremely slow, but seems to run fine after complete boot, how's it running on full install? anybody
<mi3> hello!
<Unit193> rolandb: You sure everything is set as the correct owner? And file-roller?
<mi3> hello!
<Unit193> !ask | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> I am not asking anything, Unit193
<mi3> I did not know that ubottu was on this channel also
<Unit193> Ah, well you said "Hello!" a few times so I thought you were.  Yep, had her for a little now, before we just had ubot5
<mi3> oooo
<mi3> so, Unit193 , are you friends with kanliot ?
<Unit193> Not exactly, but I know him as well as well as can be expected on IRC/mailing list.
<mi3> ooo, kanliot asked me if I could help the lubuntu team in the wikis......
<Unit193> Want to chat in -offtopic?
<mi3> sure
<rolandb> Unit193, apparently this is a "known pcmanfm bug" according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/925142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925142 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "archive manager crashes while drag&drop" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Unit193> I have a handy .bashrc that permits me to say   ex archive.ext
<anna> hey guys
<Guest48984> i got a question about lubuntu
<kanliot> k
<bioterror> !ask | Guest48984
<ubottu> Guest48984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest48984> ok, then, i was on wubi selecting which ubuntu to install, and i wanted to install lubuntu, but on the website i read: only for 18 months, or sth like this. what does it mean?
<Guest48984> i last chatted on mIRC around 1997, i don't even remember how to do this :D
<kanliot> hmm
<kanliot> its hard to explain
<kanliot> you know warantees
<kanliot> like 1 year warantee
<Guest48984> well, i know what they mean, more or less
<Guest48984> yes,, ok
<kanliot> it's like an 18 month waranty
<kanliot> so in 18 months we won't accept bugs reports for old lubuntus
<kanliot> warranty
<Guest48984> okok, i thought it was gonna stop working after 18 months :D
<Guest48984> i see now, thanks a lot kanliot :D
<kanliot> btw
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Releases
<kanliot> what kind of pc do you have?  how much ram
<kanliot> etc
<mi3> kanliot, !!!!
<Guest48984> ehm i have a lousy pc
<kanliot> ok
<Guest48984> thats why i was planning on installing the lighter version
<kanliot> just wondering
<kanliot> i've never used wubi
<Guest48984> also because which ubuntu 11.10 after a while it stopped being fluid
<mi3> come to offtopic channel now!
<Guest48984> with*
<Guest48984> everything was jumpy and slow all of a sudden, so i am hoping to solve it by installing the lighter possible option
<Guest48984> excuse my english, is 7 am here
<kanliot> ever consider dual booting?
<kanliot> but then I am just against wubi
<Guest48984> ahaha kanliot you are writing to the queen of lamers, i dont even know what that is
<kanliot> okok
<Guest48984> i am your average winzoz user, man
<kanliot> well keep it in mind
<Guest48984> ok i'll ak my expert friend in torino, he always helps me understanding this stuff.
<Guest48984> ask*
<Guest48984> thanks again kanliot, your answers were very much appreciated
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> please come back guest90234234234
<kanliot> :)
<Guest48984> ahahhaha is that me?? no, huh?
<Guest48984> well anyway cheers from berlin
<mi3> hi, Guest48984
<Guest48984> ping timeout! connection reset by peer also exists????
<Guest48984> nostalgia time <3
<Guest48984> hi mi3
<Guest48984> k ciao belli, off to wubi now
<Kalidarn> 4
<Unit193> 3
<dove_g> morning ppl, anyone maybe know where are stored icons from panel on application panel, for one icon (Radiotray app) it show "no icon" as icon, red crossed circle, tnx
<toscho> hi
<kanliot> hi
<toscho> how can I change the keybord configurations, so ctrl-alt-backspace kills the xserver, pressing the power button opens the shutdown dialog and the next-page/previous-page are mapped to pos1 and end?
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> you might ask on the mailing list
<bioterror> y u want to kill X !
<kanliot> sup bio
<kanliot> i just learned how to tab expand nicks
<kanliot> bioterror,
<bioterror> I'm trying to remember where that configuration went
<bioterror> about killing X
<kanliot> there is a way to kill x
<kanliot> it's just differnt keys
<kanliot> how often do you need to do it
<kanliot> anyhow
<ChesterX> hey guys, after i installed ibus to tipe chinese all my deadkey (^,´,`, etc...) got killed. is there a way of keeping ibus active and still enable them?
<bioterror> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<bioterror> Section "InputClass"
<bioterror> Option                 "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<toscho> thx
<bioterror> also
<bioterror> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<toscho> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<bioterror> do you have xorg.conf then?
<toscho> yes
<bioterror> then add it there
<toscho> Section "InputClass"
<toscho>     Identifier             "Keyboard Defaults"
<toscho>     MatchIsKeyboard	   "yes"
<toscho>     Option	           "XkbOption" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<toscho> EndSection
<mi3> hello
<gordonjcp> urgfh
<gordonjcp> jackd is just as broken in lubuntu as "normal" ubuntu
<dove_g> aynone using opera?
<dove_g> it freezes every few minutes for 10-30 seconds
<kanliot> running youtube dove_g
<kanliot> ?
<dove_g> nope, anything i use, it freezes
<dove_g> play.google.com
<dove_g> etc...
<dove_g> i have try 11.62, 11.61, 11.60 the same thing
<kanliot> whats play.google.com?
<dove_g> if i use 11.5x then it is impoosible to import and use old config (emails)
<dove_g> android apps
<kanliot> you might delete your cookies and stuff
<kanliot> and profile and all that
<kanliot> but that's justa  guess
<kanliot> and bookmarks
<dove_g> i will try
<dove_g> tnx
<DrunkOn> My update notifier says my updates are outdated, even though it's been updated regularly? Anyone know a fix?
<bioterror> open terminal
<DrunkOn> Yeah.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DrunkOn> Okay, I think I've already tried this, but I'll try again.
<DrunkOn> Hasn't worked.
<bioterror> why not?
<bioterror> !pastebin | DrunkOn
<ubottu> DrunkOn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> pastebin the output
<toscho> hi, one of my lxpanels takes very long to appear after startup
<bioterror> toscho, why?
<toscho> don't know
<bioterror> what does that panel doo?
<toscho> it has taskbar, pager, volume control, systray, clock and an application launch bar holding a link to shutdown
<bioterror> it's that basic lxpanel?
<bioterror> default one
<toscho> i don't know, which of my 2 panels is the default one. but probably it's that one
<bioterror> what that another panel does?
<toscho> a menu, some application launch bars and spacers
<bioterror> and how much is "very long" to appear?
<bioterror> 20 seconds?
<toscho> less
<toscho> 10 seconds maybe
<bioterror> I'll add this case into file named "1st world problems"
<toscho> that means, 10 seconds after the first one appears
<toscho> but before 12.04 that problem did not exist
<bioterror> if you kill the panel
<bioterror> and you open it from terminal
<bioterror> again
<bioterror> does it take that long too?
<toscho> sudo killall lxpanel?
<bioterror> you dont need to sudo it
<toscho> restart via lxpanel?
<bioterror> killall lxpanel
<bioterror> and run from terminal command: lxpanel
<toscho> nearinstantaneous, but not my lxpanel. it seems to be the default lxpanel (if i recall it correctly)
<bioterror> oh well wait
<bioterror> kill it with -C
<bioterror> lxpanel -p Lubuntu
<toscho> nearinstantaneous and the correct one, but of course not a daemon (so dies when term is killed)
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> so it has something to do with the "boot"
<toscho> yes
<DrunkOn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964555/
<DrunkOn> Epson responsible for the error?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> the signature does not match
<DrunkOn> And Ubuntu Extras?
<bioterror> yes
<DrunkOn> I added this key: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> to see if I could fix the bug, and it's caused its own problem. How can I remove it?
<DrunkOn> I seem to have fixed the problem.
<DrunkOn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76741/errors-running-apt-get-update-after-upgrading-to-11-10
<Andriy8691> hello
<Andriy8691> can i ask something?
<mi3> no
<Andriy8691> i need to know how to auto mount 2 drives on boot
<Andriy8691> im using lubuntu 12.04
<Andriy8691> trying with pysdm
<phillw> Andriy8691: edit your /etc/fstab --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Andriy8691> there's any fstab editor gui?
<gordonjcp> uhm
<gordonjcp> how exactly would that differ from any other editor?
<Andriy8691> found
<Andriy8691> well, thanks.
<bioterror> mi3, oh behave!
<mi3> hi guys, I am getting high cpu usage while watching movies in gnome player and vlc player
<mi3> any suggestions?
<bioterror> Thu17:48 <mi3> no
<mi3> what is it, bioterror ??
<bioterror> that's how you responded to someone asking help
<KM0201> lol
<mi3> bioterror, sorry for that hehe
<mi3> was just kidding hahahaha
<KM0201> mi3: is it just a specific file type, or any video file?
<mi3> KM0201, any video file
<KM0201> weird.
<mi3> the cpu usage jumps directly to 95-100% for no reason!
<mi3> I have tried both the players, KM0201
<KM0201> i believe you, i just have no logical explanation.. what CPU?
<mi3> cpu usage!
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> "what CPU".. in other words, how many mhz, intel/amd?
<mi3> oo, Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.1 GHz
<KM0201> hmm,well, that should be plenty
<mi3> it is, never had this problem, while I used ubuntu
<KM0201> mi3: does the CPU use go back to "normal" when you close the video file?
<mi3> KM0201, I found something interesting, when playing videos with low quality,
<ChesterX> hello everyone, does one of you know how to change the default soundcard in 12.04? thanks :-)
<mi3> the cpu usage is normal
<mi3> the case is only with high res videos I think
<mi3> KM0201, are you there
<KM0201> well.. wha thappens if you play "regular" resolution videos?
<mi3> it runs perfectly, the cpu usage is between 30-35
<rico_> all my applications closed somehow I dont know
<mi3> sorry, wrong nick hehe
<mi3> KM0201, so, can you figure it out?
<KM0201> if i could figure it out, i'd offer a suggestion.. it's obviously something to do w/ the hi-res videos... i just have no idea what
<mi3> ok...
<mi3> maybe I will download normal res videos, for now
<mi3> thats the best option  I guess, till this bug is resolved...
<mi3> bye, and thank you!
<KM0201> try to file a bug report.
<mi3> ok
<mi3> bye!
<Khmerog> hi
<Khmerog> i had lubunut installed then i installed joliOS along with it..now my system doesnt load up..it says something about Grub
<bioterror> you broke grub
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 Yep, sounds like it.
<bioterror> I recommend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> how safe is it to go all 12.04?
<Unit193> Works for me™
<Unit193> I didn't have huge issues going from 11.10 to 12.04.
<Khmerog> hi
<kristian-aalborg> my menu panel died today
<pcroque> kristian-aalborg: I had several problems with lxpanel locking-up. Finally gave up and switched to tint2.
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> it's weird, last time I had gnome on that box the panel died also
<kristian-aalborg> maybe it's some kind of curse...
<pcroque> Did you check launchpad? I remember there were several crash/lockup bugs related to lxpanel.
<pcroque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> but, this should not happen in "stable" versions of distros...?
<Khmerog> i get a error: out of disk. grub rescue>   screen when i try to load lubuntu
<bioterror> Khmerog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair try to repair
<Khmerog> bioterror are you familiar with boot repair? what if i cant even get onto lubuntu to install bootrepair?
<bioterror> Khmerog, you do it with live environment
<Khmerog> are u busy bio terror?
<bioterror> watching kids atm.
<bioterror> just put them in bed and making sure they fall asleep
<bioterror> we have a tought competition, which one snores first
<phillw> Khmerog: have a read through http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 it should have enough pointers for you to guide you on your way.
<bioterror> atm. both keeps moving noises and keeps farting
<Khmerog> ill give it a try phillw
<Khmerog> linux OS is very good but the terminal and "sude" blah blah is very complictaed for new users
<Khmerog> ill just format my my hard drive physically then reinstall everything
<smile> Khmerog: good idea :)
<Khmerog> lol
<Khmerog> but next time ill install Boot-Repair or bootrepair should be already installed
<phillw> Khmerog: that's why they are set up as copy and paste where ever possible, Some times it is not possible.
<phillw> Khmerog: how did you do the install?
<phillw> There are a couple of 'hits' for your error, such as http://askubuntu.com/questions/18531/error-out-of-disk-grub-rescue although http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/182235-ubuntu-installation-error-hd0-out-disk-grub-rescue.html does suggest your way as a clean way of clearing things :)
<phillw> Khmerog: one thing... Do ensure you run the self test on the CD / usb stick before you re-try.
<bioterror> life is too short for performing self tests for installation medias ,)
<phillw> bioterror: life is tooooooooooo short to have a corrupted install media & end up in the land of the 'funnies' :D
<bioterror> better make perfect installation at once
<vociferous666> anybody feel like helping me a bit?
<vociferous666> im trying to setup multiseatx on Lubuntu 12.04
<vociferous666> trying to generate xorg.conf and none of the current methods work.
<vociferous666> i need to edit xorg.conf as part of the MultiseatX setup
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<vociferous666> im using a sandybridge gpu so ill try the first link?
<vociferous666> this is on an i3 with the HD3000 gpu
<vociferous666> know anything about generating xorg njin?
<njin> what you need ?
<Unit193> Not really nice to do that, and the bot had what you need.
<vociferous666> it doesnt work
<njin> where ?
<vociferous666> lol srys
<njin> precise or quantal ?
<vociferous666> sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm stop
<vociferous666> precise
<vociferous666> trying to generate xorg.conf and none of the current methods work.
<vociferous666> ive tried these commands:
<bioterror> sudo service lightdm stop
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<vociferous666> yea that didnt work
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vociferous666> im doing this all over ssh and teamviewer
<njin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<vociferous666> all of it.
<vociferous666> get a Number of Screens does not match number of detected evices
<vociferous666> i get what seems to be a very generic xorg file in my home directory
<njin> AFAIK xorg.conf is generated any times it boot
<vociferous666> yea but i need to specify configuration for each screen. this is a media server with two seats.
<vociferous666> multiseatx
<vociferous666> forgot to tell that bit again.
<vociferous666> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<vociferous666> the documentation is using a Sandybridge gpu AND a Radeon
<njin> sorry dunno
<vociferous666> is there any way to know if the generated xorg is being used?
<vociferous666> oh well. so hows norway this time of year?
<rumpelstilzchen> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vociferous666> ok thx
<rumpelstilzchen> could anyone help me getting my suspend key to work? I need to press Fn+F3 but xev doesn't recognize it while showkey does
<rumpelstilzchen> media keys work too
<vociferous666> what system you on? sounds like an HP?
<rumpelstilzchen> yes
<vociferous666> which series?
<rumpelstilzchen> hp dm3-1008eg
<vociferous666> also, what version of Lubuntu and did you dist-upgrade from an old one?
<rumpelstilzchen> I did a clean install of 12.04
<vociferous666> excellent
<vociferous666> i havent used it on a laptop yet, but what happens when you hit the suspend key? also, what happens when yo hit the power button?
<rumpelstilzchen> unfortunately I can't answer your question regarding the power button because it broke
<bioterror> vociferous666, those can be configured
<rumpelstilzchen> when I hit suspend (Fn+F3) nothing happens at all
<vociferous666> aw man that sux.
<rumpelstilzchen> it was this slider thing and now I have to fiddle around in the opening with a thin object to turn on the notebook
<vociferous666> look through these and try to configure your keys:
<vociferous666> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<vociferous666> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<vociferous666> i think this one is the same as one of the above links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<vociferous666> my xorg.0.log is giving me alot of info. thanks for the help guys. it seems xorg is using my config file.
<milen8204> Hello, anyone had upgraded to 12.04 ?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> I'm even one of them.
<milen8204> any one have problems whit Lubuntu 12.04
<bloodred> I do. My suspend key doesn't work :/
<bloodred> even after I set everything up with keytouch
<bloodred> I take that back
<bloodred> well, not completely
<bloodred> the key is now recognized by xev correctly and mapped to XF86Sleep
<sunshine_> Hi, the button of the brightness for lubuntu , where is?
<faLUCE> hi, I can't hear audio anymore, on 11.10. From what can I start in order to solve?
<sunshine_> faluce do you have some button for the brightness in your lubuntu?
<faLUCE> sunshine_: I don't know
<faLUCE> sunshine_: yes, fn+arrow
<sunshine_> what is the key fn ?
<sunshine_> which is the key fn?
<faLUCE> Fn (near ctrl)
<sunshine_> ok
<faLUCE> near ctrl and alt
<Batshua> A friend of mine has an IBM ThinkPad T40. Will it be able to run Lubuntu?
<sunshine_> fn + arrow dont work in my lubuntu
<gordonjcp> Batshua: probably, have you tried?
<faLUCE> sunshine_: how can I solve the audio problem?
<Batshua> I was going to download a disc image and burn it?
<gordonjcp> Batshua: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T40 <- one of those?
<bioterror> Batshua, I have T42, it runs but it's not enjoyable
<Batshua> Yes, one of those.
<gordonjcp> Batshua: it'll run "normal" Ubuntu, never mind Lubuntu
<bioterror> what? :D
<Batshua> Will Lubuntu suck less?
<Batshua> 'Cause I don't want his first linux experience to be "god, my computer is so slow"
<Batshua> I figure that's a bad plan.
<bioterror> Batshua, it will be slow
<bioterror> when you change workspace, cpu usage lifts up to 100%
<Batshua> Okay.
<sunshine_> faluce you could install alsa audio drivers or plugins from lubuntu software or apt
<bioterror> I have 1.7GHz and 1.5GB of RAM
<bioterror> so I would not run vanilla buntu on that one
<bioterror> I mostly use this Windows 7 laptop instead of that and wonder where could I get a new better lappy :D
 * Batshua nods.
<Batshua> Lubuntu it is, then. I was thinking Xubuntu, but I hear Lubuntu is better for old computers.
<faLUCE> sunshine_: apt-get what?
<sunshine_> i need a pluging for the brightness in lubuntu? is possible?
<sunshine_> i need a button for the brightness
<Batshua> Thanks, guys!
<Batshua> (If anyone is good with xorg.conf files and likes puzzles, drop me a line.)
<sunshine_> faluce you can search alsa audio from the software center of lubuntu or from apt manager of lubuntu
<sunshine_> or something similiar osd audio alsa audio .....
<gordonjcp> I'm running "normal" Ubuntu on a 1.8GHz Celeron M with 1G of RAM
<gordonjcp> it's perfectly usable
<gordonjcp> I tried out Lubuntu but it's completely pointless on low-end hardware
<gordonjcp> since anything with a new enough CPU to handle i686 will be fine with normal Ubuntu
<Unit193> Mhmm, then you use it and be happy.
<sunshine_> is there some user of lubuntu with a plugin or button for the brightness installed in lubuntu?
<gordonjcp> sunshine_: ah, that's why I stopped using it on my laptop ;-)
<gordonjcp> as soon as the screen saver kicks in, it turns the backlight right down with no way to turn it up
<sunshine_> fn + arrow dont work in my lubuntu
<bioterror> sunshine_, your hardware is?
<gordonjcp> what Lubuntu really needs is i586 builds
<sunshine_> intel centrino duo
<gordonjcp> or for that matter i486
<gordonjcp> because that would rock on embedded x86 hardware that lacks cmove
<SomeoneWhoIsntMe> i have the same brightness problems. couldnt really solve it, but have the same ones in ubuntu, too. i always change the brightness back with xbacklight
<bioterror> then use slackware
<bioterror> they have i486
<bioterror> "hello 90's"
<sunshine_> xbacklight dont work in my lubuntu
<bioterror> on your lubuntu or on your laptop
<bioterror> tell us brand and model
<bioterror> would help a little bit more
<sunshine_> intel centrino duo
<sunshine_> hp
<gordonjcp> bioterror: what have the 90s got to do with it?
<sunshine_> is there more plugins for the panel of lxde in lubuntu with a brightness button for install?
<bioterror> well, one is crying after some old i486 kernels, and dual core cpu's are already garbage for most of the people
<gordonjcp> dual core *is* garbage
<gordonjcp> way too power-hungry
<gordonjcp> bioterror: I'm currently looking at OS options for a board which uses a CPU that is basically a 1.6GHz Pentium III, running around 700mW
<gordonjcp> *flat out*
<gordonjcp> doesn't even have a heatsink, never mind a fan
<gordonjcp> well it's got a daft wee black aluminium plate glued n
<gordonjcp> *on
<bioterror> my atom 330 box only has fan in the psu
<bioterror> it will probably eat less power and has more power when needed
<gordonjcp> it's possible
<gordonjcp> bioterror: the whole board draws around 1.5W
<gordonjcp> but that's peak, it's usually below 1W
<bioterror> you have a wattage meter reading the usage?
<sunshine_> could i make a plugin for the brightness with only copy and paste a text of comands for lubuntu?
<gordonjcp> bioterror: yes
<gordonjcp> bioterror: actually, I'm using a digital sillyscope with a current shunt
<bioterror> well, the fastest tualatin is 1.4GHz
<gordonjcp> so I can see exactly how the current draw fluctuates
<bioterror> is your cpu over clocked then?
<gordonjcp> this is some weirdass chinese name that I'm not going to attempt to transliterate
<gordonjcp> no, it's running at its spec
<gordonjcp> it's not a "PC" type processor, it's SoC
<sunshine_> why lubuntu hasnt a pluging for the brightness like gnome or xubuntu ?
<Unit193> sunshine_: xbacklight didn't work? Did you look at the config in xfce4-power-manager-settings?
<bioterror> gordonjcp, it's not pentium III either, as the fastest Tualatin is 1.4GHz
<bioterror> gordonjcp, jpeg or I dont believe you
<sunshine_> xfce4 power the last version for lubuntu hasnt a brightness control
<Unit193> So install xbacklight and see if it works, and xfce4-power-manager-settings is installed by default.
<sunshine_> my machine is a hp and xbacklight dont work with hp , i think it
<Unit193> Alright, and the other option was xfce4-power-manager-settings, did that have whatever you were looking for?
<sunshine_> xfce4-power-manager-settings in my lubuntu 12.04 hasnt this option for the brightness
<gordonjcp> bioterror: remind me tomorrow when I'm at work
<gordonjcp> sunshine_: which hp?
<sunshine_> hp dv9000
<sunshine_> a expert maybe build a brightness plugin for lubuntu, please.
<gordonjcp> that's rather newer than my nc4200 ;-)
<gordonjcp> I need to spend some money on a new laptop instead of buying dev boards
<bioterror> sunshine_, fn+f7 does not rise the brightness?
<sunshine_> bioterro ok work fine
<sunshine_> bioterror
<sunshine_> i dont know it
<bioterror> sorry, F8 is up
<bioterror> and F7 is down ;)
<sunshine_> ok perfet
<bioterror> does it work?
<sunshine_> yes and very well
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> another happy camper
<sunshine_> bu although was difficult know it for me
<sunshine_> bioterror thank you
<sunshine_> bye
<Celltech> uname -r shows me on 3.2.0-24... Can I 'remove' -23 safely>
<Celltech> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Celltech; if -24 is running without problems, then yes. But it's always a good idea to have a good functioning kernel for back up
<MrChrisDruif> Celltech; I'm working on a newer version of this page, but it should help you along for now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<rolandb> guys, is there a way to make the filemanager run with root privs?
<Unit193> Tools > Open Current Folder as Root.
<Unit193> Or, gksudo pcmanfm
<rolandb> ah very handy ty
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<chorgox> good night everyone, I just installed again ubuntu 12.04 and i want to have lubuntu
<chorgox> that would work ?? sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<chorgox> or i need other steps ?
<Unit193> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<chorgox> of course i forgot about the psycho cats .. thanks
<chorgox> lxde is the really lightweight one right ?
<Unit193> Rather, yep.
<chorgox> i can of like the unity but is not good for netbooks
<chorgox> too slow and to be hones the old 10.04 netbook desktop was great .. i don't know why they stop doing that
#lubuntu 2012-05-04
<chorgox> cool is working now, my task bar is looking funny i wonder if the applets that installed for unity are messing
<CTtechguy> has anyone been having an issue with  flash crashing?
<stlsaint> CTtechguy: what release you on? (me no i have not)
<CTtechguy> 12.04
<CTtechguy> chrome and firefox
<stlsaint> CTtechguy: can you pinpoint what is happening when flash crashes?
<Unit193> What one do you have installed? dpkg -l |grep flash
<CTtechguy> adobe-flash-properties-gtk                     11.2.202.233-0precise1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<CTtechguy> ii  adobe-flashplugin                              11.2.202.233-0precise1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<CTtechguy> seems like every time I try to play embedded video
<stlsaint> is that the latest flash release?
<CTtechguy> I beleive so I installed it a day or 2 ago
<Unit193> http://youtube.com/html5 for one thing
<stlsaint> CTtechguy: the one in repos does not constitute a up to date package
<CTtechguy> yep but hulu.com always crashes
<CTtechguy> I installed tarball from adobe
<Unit193> stlsaint: He's using the one in -partner, it's at least a little better. :/
<stlsaint> aye
<Unit193> You could always try "Pepper"flash. :/
<CTtechguy> well if I cant resolve I'll for format and and install 12.04 fresh
<rolandb> how do I add a desktop shortcut, or an app I downloaded (TOR) to a panel in LXDE?
<Unit193> Both in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<pibarnas> rolandb: right click the panel and select add/remove item to a panel, select apps bar. I think it's a good way.
<rolandb> no i have to put it in the applications menu first
<pibarnas> rolandb: maybe the names are slightly different. my system isn't in english.
<Unit193> There isn't a good menu editor for LXDE yet in the repo, but there is a good canidate last I knew, hope that'll get in sooner than later.
<pibarnas> rolandb: well, I think it's not necessary. You *want* to put there, you mean?
<rolandb> Unit193, do i have to logout or something for the .desktop file to show up in the start menu?
<Unit193> I don't remember, but wouldn't hurt.
<rolandb> pibarnas, apps bar only works for stuff that is also in /usr/share/applications...
<exxtreme> Is Gimp Shop available in Lubuntu 12.04 ? (I'm not running Lubuntu right now).
<exxtreme> or. is there another decent alternative to photoshop?
<KM0201> exxtreme: well, there's obviously gimp
<KM0201> but as for gimpshop....
<KM0201> no, doesn't look like it
<KM0201> however, i think its fairly easy to install
<exxtreme> ok..I installed gimp.  Would you agree that Gimp is the best photoshop alternative for Linux?
<KM0201> IMO, yes.
<KM0201> but i don't mess w/ "gimpshop"..
<KM0201> so i couldn't tell you how that works (yes i know its just window dressing)
<KM0201> hmm, all the instructions i find for gimpshop are for 8.04.
<Unit193> In the next release, there should be Gimp 2.8 which is windowed.
<exxtreme> thanks...gimp will do for now.
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah, i've heard that, but there's a repository for gimp 2.8 now
<KM0201> it's a PPA
<KM0201> cuz 2.8 just went final.
<Unit193> Not official, supported or that jazz.
<KM0201> i know, just saying, its available
<exxtreme> anyone used photoshop in wine/Lubuntu ?
<KM0201> exxtreme: why on earth would you do that? (my understanding, it gives mixed results)
<exxtreme> someone asked me if they can run photoshop..i need to let them know
<exxtreme> the wine wiki says it's possible, but i'd like to hear 'first hand' reports
<KM0201> you can *try*.. but my experience with photoshop and wine, is it's very mixed.
<KM0201> it's easier to just learn gimp... no point having a $400 program inside wine, and some of the features not working or getting frequent errors
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Unit193> That'll have the best info o it.
<exxtreme> is cinepaint in the lubuntu repos?
<Unit193> !info cinepaint
<ubottu> Package cinepaint does not exist in precise
<kanliot> !info of manure
<ubottu> 'manure' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Silverlion> any supporter here for helping me to file a possible bug?
<iceroot> Silverlion: sure, have a look first here
<iceroot> !bug | Silverlion
<ubottu> Silverlion: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> Silverlion: any open questions are very welcome here
<Silverlion> iceroot i am not sure if it is a bug
<Silverlion> i am sitting at an installation routine since yesterday night
<iceroot> Silverlion: give us some input about the issue please
<Silverlion> iceroot: sure but not sure about what input you need
<Silverlion> hardware from 2003 x86 installing a lubuntu live installation cd burned from lubuntu.ned
<Silverlion> net
<iceroot> Silverlion: what are you trying to do, what is not working, which version
<Silverlion> trying to install, after entering the necessary information about TimeZone, Keyboard etc. the installation starts by saying "data is copied" but after several minutes the screen vanishes and leaves a desktop with a circle like the windows sand-clock (and this is lasting now for 3 1/2 hrs now) , version is lubuntu 12.04
<kanliot> Silverlion, check your syslog, see where ubiquity crashed @
<Silverlion> kanliot: no idea how
<kanliot> you know console?
<Silverlion> affirmative
<Silverlion> kanliot: and now?
<kanliot> k
<Silverlion> sorry but i have now idea :D
<kanliot> this command:
<kanliot> less /var/logs/syslog
<kanliot> if you hunt around, you will see a call stack when ubiquity crashed
<kanliot> really you might as well just report the bug
<kanliot> it will take a while
<kanliot> but....
<Silverlion> kanliot: "no such file or directory: /var/logs/syslog
<kanliot> oops /var/log/syslog
<kanliot> sorry
<kanliot> i'm working from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<Silverlion> kanliot: pastebin.ubuntu.com/966737
<kanliot> /var/log/partman
<kanliot> /var/log/installer
<kanliot> if you paste those you can file the bug easily
<kanliot> Silverlion, and good job on the paste
<kanliot> i'm actually curious how you did it from livecd
<kanliot> and how much ram do you have?
<Silverlion> a) via lx terminal, b) 1gb
<kanliot> how do you pastebin from the terminaL?  select with mouse?
<Silverlion> select with mouse, then edit copy and ctrl+v in chrominum
<Silverlion> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: struggeling again with install of lubuntu :(
<MrChrisDruif> That's too bad
<kanliot> chris i'm wondering what is coming this week regarding the wiki.  If you could give me a heads up what we can go ahead with
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not too busy with wiki atm, I only update what is currently already on the pages to more holistic etc.
<kanliot> MrChrisDruif, can you pm me
<Elouin> Hi, I just installed lubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. When im trying to enter my wlan its always saying wrong password...
<KM0201> Elouin: are you using wep, wpa, wpa2, etc?
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201; isn't that the same issue as reported on the mailing-list? Asking for root password?
<Elouin> Its when im entering the wpa2 pass its says that its wrong
<Elouin> ok i got it.... thx
<kanliot> sup mi3
<mi3> yo
<dove_g> anyone can try, pcmanfm crashin almost always when you drag and drop folder to bookmark on left side
<dove_g> please try with folders with many folders/files
<pmatulis_> does anyone know where pcmanfm stores its bookmarks?
<pmatulis_> the man page says ~/.pcmanfm/bookmarks but that dot directory does not exist
<pmatulis_> and any grepping i've done has proven fruitless
<bodhi_zazen> amjjawad ping
<bodhi_zazen> not sure if you use a different nick on IRC
<Unit193> Isn't on IRC, except *maybe* for a meeting.
<bioterror> bodhi_zazen, you will find him from the forums :D
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well, then FYI ...
<bodhi_zazen> amjjawad tried to start a lubuntu support mega-thread on the forums, I jailed it
<bodhi_zazen> AFIK the forums are willing to support such a thread, but the lubuntu team needs to be willing to back it
<bodhi_zazen> Without backing, these sorts of things are messy at best
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345
<bodhi_zazen> That thread is over 5,000 strong
<bodhi_zazen> FC has invited amjjawad, and the entire lubuntu team, to post to FC mailing list or come to FC meeting to discuss collaboration if you all are interested
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<bodhi_zazen> IMO, backing means willing to take tips from such a mega thread -> improve lubuntu wiki pages
<bodhi_zazen> As well as moderate / promote such a discussion with ubuntu forums community
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you ;)
<smile> bye :)
<Guest17383> I'm getting the 'missing plugin' message on youtube despite having install lubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, and ubuntu-restricted-addons.  I'm using 11.04 Lubuntu..
<burrito_> sorry, I got cut off, I was the guest with the youtube plugins issue.  Guest17383
<bioterror> enable partner repository if not enabled
<bioterror> and install adobe-flashplugin
<bioterror> remove flashplugin-installer before that
<burrito_> bioterror should I reboot?  it stills shows as plugin missing?
<bioterror> restart your browser
<bioterror> no need for reboot
<bioterror> only a kernel update requires reboot
<burrito_> hmm.. still says 'missing plugin'.. I installed the one with the description "Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11"
<bioterror> and you quit your chromium and started it again+
<bioterror> ?
<burrito_> yes.  I had actually done that immediately after the installation was complete.  And repeated a few times since.
<burrito_> you wouldn't happen to know if there were any bugs associated with this in the initial release do you?  because I just installed this OS and have yet to update.
<burrito_> well, I have yet to do a complete update that is.
<bioterror> sure you should do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bioterror> but I really dont know why that plugin is missing
<bioterror> can you use any other flash siten then?
<bioterror> -n
<Unit193> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ That doesn't work for you?
<burrito_> nope, does the same thing..
<burrito_> i was trying to avoid a distro upgrade but I think it would likely be inevitable.  I've got to have flash.
<burrito_> okay, I'll just update and upgrade..  it's not a terribly big deal i guess.  I'm just scared of upgrades since I used to use Ubuntu
<Unit193> I do distupgrade every day, it's just a normal upgrade, but permitted to install new packages.
<burrito_> well, I've been getting the alert windows to upgrade the distro to 11.10 and I'm familiar with how much of a mess Ubuntu's 11.10 was..  I've been avoiding it since I installed this OS onto this machine..  Well, I'm off to update and upgrade my stuff..  Thanks bioterror and Unit193
<Unit193> dist-upgrade != Upgrade to 11.10. :/
<miro1> is there a way to switch the whole theme from the lates lubuntu back to a darker version?
<bioterror> Mon10:36*<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<bioterror> remember to change font color of the panel to white too
<bioterror> and elementary theme to dark
<miro1> so, I have to download this ozon2 package, right?
<Unit193> Should already be on the system, but might not be so extract it into ~/.themes/
<miro1> when I select the ozon2 theme everything is still very light represented
<miro1> Unito193: yes, that's what I already did
<miro1> hm
<Unit193> Then do you have a "LubuntuDefault"?
<miro1> yes, I have
<laumonier> hi im wondering if the 12.4 lubuntu is more reliable than the 11.10 because it was crashing a lot (especialy pcmanfm)
<holstein> laumonier: try it live.. try 12.04 live and see...
<laumonier> holstein: what an answer....it helps me a lot.....
<holstein> laumonier: maybe its hardware specific... 11.10 was not "crashy" for me
<holstein> laumonier: i really cant say without more information.. but you can just load up the live CD and see for yourself :)
<Unit193> You could check all the bugs on launchpad and sourceforge, see if whatever may be for you is closed.
<dove_g> nice, if anyone wants ubuntu look on lubuntu 12.04 here is the fix of grey drop menus
<dove_g> http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-ppas/light-themes/
<miro1> can someone recommend an lightweight alternative to sylpheed?
<miro1> or lets say a lubuntu compatible mail client
<Unit193> alpine?
<EvilResistance> that's CLI last i checked, Unit193
<Unit193> EvilResistance: TUI, and it's an alternitive.
<EvilResistance> indeed
<miro1> but both do not support rich text which I would like to have, that's why I'm looking for alternitives
<EvilResistance> well there's sylpheed which is included in lubuntu, there's evolution which usually comes with Ubuntu, but that's not light-weight, there's Thunderbird, also not very light weight...
<EvilResistance> there's alpine, which is a TUI
<bioterror> what's tui?
<EvilResistance> textual user interface
<bioterror> :D
<Unit193> Another name for ncurses.
<bioterror> how about mutt
<bioterror> cone
<dove_g> where are stored icons from Lxapperance under Icon Theme? (path)
<bioterror> also re-alpine :D
<Unit193> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3.1 (precise), package size 2956 kB, installed size 6679 kB
<bioterror> !info cone
<ubottu> cone (source: cone): COnsole Newsreader and Emailer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.89-1 (precise), package size 2640 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Unit193> Dowh, that's realpine, it just doesn't list it.
<dove_g> found it, /usr/share/icons :)
<Unit193> BestBot over in #ubuntu-bots could also tell you the best client.
<ChaosColor> speaking of sylpheed, is there a better way to hide imap folders than removing them from the xml file?
<ChaosColor> the imap server I connect to is retarded and lists all files in my account's home directory
<JeGueeR94> Hello there!
<CTtechguy> just as an update I installed the latest flash from the repo and it is working adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_i386.deb
<Unit193> Yeah, not much to say with flash, it works for some and works at time, but not at others. :P
<CTtechguy> thanks for all suggestions
<Unit193> Glad you have it though, now you can win all those ipads like me.
<CTtechguy> and help
<CTtechguy> Unit193: to go along with my iphone
<vandiv> people of lubuntu community. I have two computers with lubuntu, copy & paste configuration (so, it is the same in both of them), both with 11.10, one popup to update to 12.04 and upgraded, the other never did it, even updating, trying to upgrade or do-release-upgrade -d. what could be the problem?
<vandiv> I get it, thanks http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<stlsaint> TheMaster: master?? really??
<TheMaster> (This is offtopic, but...) Haven't you seen Doctor Who??
<stlsaint> TheMaster: i dunno..cant remember
#lubuntu 2012-05-05
<hawkal> Does anyone here know how to disable the system tray notifications?
<TheMaster> Which ones?
<hawkal> all of them
<TheMaster> You may be able to disable, or you can purge.
<hawkal> I've tried looking for settings or pluging removal etc but I can't find anything do you know where I should look?
<hawkal> I just don't want any notifications
<TheMaster> Give an example, the update one? You'd either get the config, or disable that from startup.
<PsyCl0ne> good evening everyone. I am running a Lubuntu install that upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 I believe. But I have lost sound since I upgraded. In alsamixer it shows my sound card (SB Audigy 1) and I have maxed out all the sliders, but yet still get nothing. I have since then installed Pulse Audio Volume Control and have tried all the configurations to no avail. One thing that I have noticed is that under the pulse configurations my SB Audigy c
<TheMaster> Got cutoff at "I have noticed is that under the pulse configurations my SB Audigy "
<PsyCl0ne> TheMaster: Sorry, the card does not appear. I only have to option to configure my built in sound card.
<PsyCl0ne> I only have the option to configure my built in sound card. Can anyone please assist me in trouble shooting this?
<PsyCl0ne> (06:12:25 PM) TheMaster: Got cutoff at "I have noticed is that under the pulse configurations my SB Audigy "
<PsyCl0ne> lol :/
<hawkal> TheMaster: okay for example the download complete notification is of no use to me but I see no way to disable it.
<PsyCl0ne> Also on a side note, I have tested the speakers and they are working. The SB Audigy should also be functional, still have yet to smell burning components lol
<TheMaster> Well, you could kill notification-daemon, that'd do it, no?
<PsyCl0ne> Actually, I am going to quickly logout and then back in. lets see if I fixed it.
<PsyCl0ne> brb
<TheMaster> hawkal: Did you try stopping the notification-daemon?
<hawkal> TheMaster no I haven't I wasn't sure if it was a permanent solution
<TheMaster> Try that first, then you can disable that on startup (or remove it) if that works.
<TheMaster> I've never had to, so I don't exactly know how it's done.
<hawkal> TheMaster actually I just noticed I must have already disabled it from startup
<PsyCl0ne> back, and it didnt work...
<TheMaster> hawkal: I installed the xfce one, is notify-osd what is currently bheing used? I don't remember the default.
<TheMaster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13464/how-can-i-customize-disable-notification-bubbles could also see if that works.
<PsyCl0ne> Ok here is another question, is there a way that I can do a fresh lubuntu install while leaving my home directory untouched?
<TheMaster> Should be an option in the installer, I remember doing it a while back when I didn't want to. :P
<hawkal> TheMaster: no it's not using notify-osd
<TheMaster> Alright, just making sure.  Link do any good?
<hawkal> TheMaster no it said the file doesn't exist
<hawkal> I just tried creating the file to see if that would do anything but it didn't
<burrito_> can't get flash to install correctly on lubuntu 11.04 then 11.10
<burrito_> youtube displays 'missing plugin'
<hawkal> burrito how are you installing flash and what browser are you using?
<burrito_> hawkal, i've tried installing it via lubuntu-restricted-extras, then ubuntu-restricted-extras, then adobe-flashplugin..  I"m using chrome
<burrito_> I uninstalled flash installer before installing adobe-flashplugin, as well
<burrito_> then, i figured i'd update my system since i had just installed it and had not updated yet.  So, I went ahead and updated and upgraded, as well.  Still no luck.
<hawkal> Burrito_ so you've tried installing it manually by getting the plugin from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?
<burrito_> I enable the third party repos, too..
<burrito_> No, i had not downloaded from the website
<burrito_> hawkal, do you think I should give that a shot?  everything I've done so far has been in synaptic
<hawkal> yes I would, that's how I installed it
<burrito_> okay, cool.  I'll give that a shot then..  thanks
<hawkal> You just have to find the plugin folder for chrome
<hawkal> you're welcome
<burrito_> f!?k I just found that removing cairo dock killed my mysql server..  looks like i'll be trying that out later..
<burrito_> hawkal, still no luck..  the website's download link is for firefox, but when I click on it anway, it just opens another blank browser window
<burrito_> still cannot get flash to install in Lubuntu 11.10
<burrito_> fuck it.  i'm going back to installing ubuntu and lxde for my shit.  this lubuntu distro has went to hell.
<stlsaint> so angry...smh
<sere> why when I used my sda5 with rhythem box  work with that file system
<sere> nothin really
<colonelqubit> How does Orca run under lubuntu? Hopefully a little zippier on older hardware than stock ubuntu.
<TheMaster> I have no idea, but I'd *guess* more compatible with Ubuntu.
<colonelqubit> I saw some notes on the mailing list (e.g. https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04009.html), but didn't see any recent news
<colonelqubit> I was hoping that 12.04 lubuntu or xubuntu might have good enough screen reader support so that I could help train some friends to use the computer by themselves.
<colonelqubit> I might just bite the bullet and upgrade their hardware
<mysteriousdarren> burrito: why 11.10?
<AquaGirlLove> Hi.
<mi3> hello
<AquaGirlLove> I recently installed XAMPP onto Lubuntu and have been able to access it from the terminal.
<AquaGirlLove> However, when I create a Desktop file to launch when I click the icon, the terminal doesn't display XAMPP.
<AquaGirlLove> The terminal stalls and has a cursor blinking.
<AquaGirlLove> I am using a "sudo" command.  Not sure if that might be an issue.
<silverlion> good morning. anyone an idea why the shockwave flash plugin - that i have installed - keeps constantly crashing?
<AquaGirlLove> Anyone around?
<silverlion> AquaGirlLove: surely
<AquaGirlLove> I am having trouble getting ELinks to work in Lubuntu.
<silverlion> sorry never used it
<AquaGirlLove> It is a terminal based web browser.
<silverlion> AquaGirlLove: i am really sorry but all i could do is looking at google together with you :(
<AquaGirlLove> That's okay.  I am checking with the Ubuntu channel.
<bioterror> AquaGirlLove, paste the .desktop file's exec line
<pungi-man> AquaGirlLove, You can modify the link in the folder /usr/share/applications
<bioterror> pungi-man, she created the file
<AquaGirlLove> The people in the #ubuntu channel mentioned something about an lxterminal -e elinks
<silverlion> bioterror could use help too :D
<bioterror> silverlion, it's a conspiracy by Adobe! they dont want us to browse internet
<silverlion> bioterror: great ... but how am I able to watch videos of tv shows now?
<silverlion> well at least i am able to do the basic "home"work in my home office again *yeah* three nights of installation were not useless ;)
<TheMaster> Open a terminal and type  dpkg -l |grep flash   and see what you have.
<silverlion> TheMaster: will after i sent a crash report to lubuntu
<silverlion> TheMaster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/968482/ << result is here
<TheMaster> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<silverlion> TheMaster: sorry?
<TheMaster> Follow that, then sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer* && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<silverlion> TheMaster: will do
<silverlion> TheMaster: i know silly question but to be sure. the quotationmarks before deb and after partner are to be left out, right?
<silverlion> disregard ... found answer myself
<silverlion> TheMaster: Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate <<< ????? what's this about?
<TheMaster> .....You need to update package list first..
<silverlion> sudo apt-update ???
<silverlion> gosh i am so greenhorn :/
<TheMaster> No, sudo apt-get update
<TheMaster> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/apt-get
<silverlion> TheMaster: sorry for wasting your time :D
<silverlion> TheMaster: still getting flash crashes :$
<milen8204> hello all I have upgraded my Lubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 , now my mouse doesn`t work, my LAN card too, I suppose and other staff, any ideas what can I do
<silverlion> TheMaster: sorry connection went down :(
<pungi-man> go to additional driver and check it out
<silverlion> Unit193: i did what you said with "updating and adding the repository. a
<ilija> hy
<ilija> i need help about login problem
<ilija> when i log in i got message "Ssession: warning: unable to write to /tmp: X session may exit with an errpr"
<ilija> i am using lubuntu 11.10
<audacyo> bonjour, hello
<audacyo> is there french people ?
<audacyo> i would know
<audacyo> does anyone test kdenlive on lubuntu ?
<audacyo> for mp3 and dvdplay, we just have to add medibuntu and lame and libdvdcss2 ?
<audacyo> ??
<audacyo> PLEASE
<audacyo> bonjour, hello [11:14] <audacyo> is there french people ? [11:14] <audacyo> i would know [11:15] <audacyo> does anyone test kdenlive on lubuntu ? [11:16] <audacyo> for mp3 and dvdplay, we just have to add medibuntu and lame and libdvdcss2 ?
<audacyo> Ok Thanks for nothing !
<audacyo> Have a good life !
<head_victim> audacyo, it's the same as any Ubuntu variant, but you didn't hang around to find out
<head_victim> And ilija, didn't either :
<gordonjcp> head_victim: that does my head in
<gordonjcp> hung around for *four* minutes
<gordonjcp> at 10am on a saturday
<head_victim> It's nearly 8pm here ;)
<Janyk> Hello!
<Janyk> Does lubuntu have an live cd?
<phillw> Janyk: yes :)
<phillw> 4 of them, pick which one you need :)
<phillw> http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu
<Janyk> Thank you phillw
<Janyk> No ops in here?
<Janyk> Is it the Desktop CD?
<Janyk> at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<phillw> Janyk: there are ops, none of who wear badges.
<phillw> Janyk: which system do you need? i686 (32 bit for older computers), i586 (for even older computers) or AMD64 for modern computers?
<Janyk> uh
<Janyk> there is XP on the pc
<Janyk> but i want ubuntu
<Janyk> and there is 512 ram in it
<infiltrato> hello
<infiltrato> I am upgrading my lubuntu to 12.04 and it asks me wether I want to use lxdm or lightdm
<infiltrato> what is the recomended option?
<phillw> infiltrato: 12.04 lubuntu switched to lightdm, so that would be my recoomendation
<infiltrato> like in what will be lighter for my fossil laptop
<infiltrato> ah okay
<phillw> Janyk: grab the i686 version of lubuntu
<infiltrato> thank you phillw
<Janyk> Okay!
<phillw> infiltrato: we switched to lightdm because it has wider base of support. Xubuntu went with it at 11.10 and kindly ironed out some bugs. Lubuntu has only few devs, so we do liase closely with the other teams (who also have but a few devs!).
<infiltrato> okay
<infiltrato> it's a pity that there are a few devs because I like lubuntu
<infiltrato> I am grateful to the lubuntu devs
<phillw> infiltrato: we have enough to progress, just not enough to support our older releases, hence 12.04 not being an LTS
<infiltrato> phillw: do you mean that I could stay with lxdm but it won't have much bug support in the future?
<phillw> lxdm will not be further developed, it is lxde specific, with lightdm we can share what precious resources we have across several teams.
<infiltrato> but would I experience a worse performance with lightdm, considering that I have a laptop with almost no ram?
<infiltrato> I mean, I got lubuntu because even xubuntu goes like a snail in there
<head_victim> I don't think anyone has got specific benchmarks.
<head_victim> Personally, I'd move to the one that's now default unless you have a good reason to stay on the old one.
<infiltrato> yeah, it's only the session starter
<infiltrato> well thank you all
<infiltrato> I have to go
<infiltrato> godbye
<exxtreme> why is lubuntu 11.04 taking so long to download.  IE is saying "greater than 12 hours.
<exxtreme> and lubuntu torrents seem to be non-existant
<phillw> exxtreme: the servers are probably still hammered
<phillw> which lubuntu 11.04 do you need?
<exxtreme> phillw...the official 11.04
<phillw> exxtreme: give me a few minutes, I'll see if I can grab it to the secondary server for you.
<exxtreme> ok thanks
<bioterror> 11% [==============>                                                                                                                           ] 81 794 302  4,28M/s  eta 2m 31s
<bioterror> how much faster it should come?
<exxtreme> well i have adsl2+ at 5mbs and it's horribly slow here
<bioterror> I was using http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<exxtreme> i need 11.04 or 10.04 for this old mothboard i'm trying to revive.  12.04 & 11.10 don't work.
<bioterror> why doesnt 12.04 work?
<exxtreme> kernel panic
<bioterror> and the reason is?
<bioterror> does it say something about PAE?
<phillw> exxtreme: the 10.04 is already on http://thesii.org/iso/
<phillw> that is for i586 etc.
<exxtreme> bioterror, i'd have to reboot to check the error again.  Can PAE be disabled?
<phillw> exxtreme: is that with the alternate for i686? As that ships as non-PAE
<bioterror> yes
<phillw> bioterror: is Desktop 12.04 also non-PAE? I think it is?
<phillw> for i686
<exxtreme> i'm using the official 1110 that kernel panics...12.04 black screen of death.  Not sure why 12.04 stopped as i saw no text.   Both official versions.
<exxtreme> where's the alternate isos?
<phillw> exxtreme: just how old is the computer.. also what is the processor in it?
<exxtreme> just a moment..rebooting.
<phillw> okes
<exxtreme> motherboard:  Acer VERITON 3700GX.  Bios 6.00 PG   Sept 1, 2005.
<exxtreme> rebooting 11.10...
<exxtreme> celeron processor 2.8ghz i think
<exxtreme> definitely kernel panic.
<bioterror> what does the kernel panic say
<exxtreme> The CD is fine becuase i installed it on a different PC
<bioterror> usually it says something specific
<phillw> exxtreme: but is the cd drive on that computer fine?
<exxtreme> the DVD should be fine because i installed XP with it.  (worked)...
<exxtreme> error says:  unable to read inode...unable to read metadata....input output error
<exxtreme> sqauashfs error...not syncing..attemnpted to kill init!
<bioterror> hmmm
<exxtreme> that's cutting a long story short. ^^^
<exxtreme> I'll try phillw's link or the altenate iso's...
<exxtreme> or...is there a boot line parameter that might help?
<bioterror> I would go with the 12.04 alternative
<exxtreme> ok will try thanks
<bioterror> or even better
<bioterror> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso grab this
<bioterror> and then when you get to the command line
<bioterror> you run command: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<exxtreme> bioterror..downloading. thanks
<bioterror> should be quite fast download
<bioterror> mini.iso > * ;)
<HeatFire> I have a problem with installing lubuntu on my desktop-comp.. something somewhere makes it lagg like crazy..
<phillw> bioterror: I think we had this covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall Please feel free to edit!
<bioterror> HeatFire, grab that mini.iso too :D
<HeatFire> ok:)
<HeatFire> was hoping it was simple:P
<bioterror> I dunno about your hardware
<bioterror> is it old or what
<HeatFire> pretty new.. I7 970 CPU and some P67 motherbord i think:P
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> HeatFire, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso try this one then
<HeatFire_> bioterror problem is not solved
<HeatFire_> only mouse moves nothing else:P
<HeatFire_> question is.. what hardware support does lubuntu mix that ubuntu has?
<tbrown> I was wondering download lubuntu on a vmware player is the smart way to go:) Because I want to learn ubuntu:)
<Khmerog> hi
<Khmerog> does lubuntu have any widgets?
<bioterror> what are those?
<Khmerog> desktop applications..like a notepad
<Khmerog> instead of having to launch the notepad application you can just write a note on your desktop, thats an example of a widget
<Khmerog> or a app that shows your pc or video card temperature
<Myrtti> Khmerog: there's plenty of different widget apps thhat you can install separately
<Unit193> Conky, or xpad.
<Myrtti> or screenlets, adesklets or gdesklets
<Khmerog> if theres plenty im having very bad luck finding them
<Khmerog> ohh tank you
<Khmerog> i will search for those
<phillw> Khmerog: lubuntu + all the extras == Ubuntu :)
<Khmerog> lol soo true phillw..the reason i dont have ubuntu on my laptop becuase its a Pentium 4 + 2GB RAM = old laptop
<Khmerog> do you think with all thesewidget apps will slow me Laptop down
<bioterror> ofcourse they will
<phillw> Khmerog: how do I put this politely .... do goldfish drink water?
<Khmerog> lol
<Khmerog> damn u guys
<Khmerog> anyone running ubuntu with a hardware specs older than mine?
<phillw> Khmerog: IDK, go ask ubuntu :)
<phillw> Khmerog: from their release notes :- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<bioterror> some of my friends are using XP as Ubuntu is too heavy :D
<bioterror> actually, I cant blame them
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you can remove lots of services and unneeded stuff from XP
<phillw> bioterror: or you can go via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall and ADD ehat you want :D
<phillw> s/ehat/what
<JohnDoe_71Rus> where *. conf setting does not show thumbnails in pcmanfm&
<fragalot> Hello. I'm trying to set up an old computer to play some music for me, it's got an internal sound card (snd_hda_intel), and a PCI one (snd_ca0106)
<fragalot> I'm having some problems getting it to select the PCI card as the default output. (eg. i've changed alsa_base so the pci one has index 0 and the onboard has index 1... resulting in that neither of them give me any output now...)
<bioterror> you should use .asoundrc
<bioterror> for choosing card
<bioterror> aplay -L lists your devices
<bioterror> and find a correct one with command
<bioterror> aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<bioterror> where you change 1,7 with wat -L gives you
<bioterror> as a gentoo user, that should be easy thing to do
<fragalot> Thanks i'll try that.
<fragalot> ;)
<bioterror> at least, you have installed distro which I failed to install. lulz
<fragalot> :D
<bioterror> when you find the correct one
<fragalot> I'm also finding some issues changing the default keymap :/ lxkeymap just crashes.. seems that there's a bug report on it already, but that's an issue for later.
<bioterror> we can configure the .asoundrc then
<fragalot> alright, lemme play around with aplay then
<herpy> I know a way that is easier
<phillw> fragalot: the lxkeymap bug should now have been squished... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxkeymap/+bug/945603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945603 in LXKeymap "lxkeymap crashed with IndexError in finish_initializing(): list index out of range" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<phillw> if you are running that latest version, please do shout!
<fragalot> hm
<fragalot> tried plughw:0,1 to 0,3
<fragalot> none seem to output anything
<bioterror> hmmm
<fragalot> everything shows up as unmuted in alsamixer too
<fragalot> phillw: cool :)
<bioterror> fragalot, can you pastebin your aplay -L
<herpy> Got it working fragalot?
<fragalot> bioterror: sure:
<fragalot> herpy: keymap or audio? (both not yet :P)
<fragalot> bioterror: got a preference for pastebin?
<herpy> the audio, you said there is no sound?
<bioterror> paste.ubuntu.com
<bioterror> for example
<fragalot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969764/
<fragalot> I think I know what I did wrong >.>
<bioterror> pulse :G
<fragalot> or maybe not.
<fragalot> bioterror: if that works, that's fine by me. :)
<bioterror> sorry, it was aplay -l
<bioterror> with small -l ; )
<fragalot> bioterror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969766/
<fragalot> derp
<bioterror> fragalot, with small -l
<fragalot> bioterror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969767/
<bioterror> not the capital letter
<bioterror> thanks
<fragalot> yeah I selected everything to delete the old stuff, forgot that also overwrote my paste buffer xD
<bioterror> but if you have pulseaudio installed, you could use pavucontrol
<fragalot> Idon't have pulseaudio installed yet I think
 * fragalot takes a look into doing this
<bioterror> are you sure?
<fragalot> not really
<fragalot> lol
<fragalot> ubuntu is all foreign to me
<fragalot> :/
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep pulse
<fragalot> libpulse-mainloop-glib0 and libpulse0 show up
<fragalot> am I right in assuming that a simple apt-get install pavucontrol would be useful?
<fragalot> or is that setting myself up for a whole world of trouble
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> not all
<fragalot> here goes!
<fragalot> this may take a while... it's a 2.6Ghz Celeron
<fragalot> lol
<bioterror> we are used to celeron users
<fragalot> ^_^ it's a big upgrade from the previous Pmmx 200Mhz I used to use for this
<fragalot> pavucontrol: Connection to PulseAudio failed.
<herpy> fragalot
<fragalot> herpyderpy
<herpy> did alsa load the right soundcard?
<fragalot> That's what i'm trying to figure out.
<fragalot> alsamixer shows the PCI one as CARD0 and the onboard as CARD1
<herpy> go to terminal and type in alsamixer
<fragalot> neither appear to output anything.
<fragalot> herpy: top-left "CARD:" thing shows the PCI one as the one that's loaded.
<herpy> I see, is it a usb device?
<fragalot> it's a PCI device.
<fragalot> eg. dedicated sound card
<herpy> is it the right sound card?
<fragalot> as far as I can tell, yes.
<herpy> is anything muted in alsamixer?
<fragalot> nope
<fragalot> doing a reboot now just for good measure
<fragalot> That seems to have fixed pavucontrol
<fragalot> That one kindly shows a VU meter bar going haywire, which is a good sign, means my card is selected
<fragalot> now to just get it to actually OUTPUT something ^_^
<fragalot> need to find the right profile I think
<fragalot> BINGO
<fragalot> disabled SPDIF
<herpy> Sweet!
<fragalot> Well that was fun :P
<herpy> first using linux is a bit of a laerning curve but once you get used to it you will never go back to windows as a primary os ever again.
<fragalot> now on to get lxkeymap to actually WORK on this thing.
<fragalot> herpy: I use Gentoo in daily life
<fragalot> i'm used to linux:p
<herpy> ah
<fragalot> I just never figured disabling SPIDF output would make the analog work
<herpy> well using 2 differents oses in linux is also totally different XD
<fragalot> True, true :D
<fragalot> hm
<fragalot> the audio icon in the icon tray doesn't actually DO anything
<fragalot> lol
<fragalot> but removing it and putting it back fixed that too >.>
<fragalot> hm
<fragalot> launchpad tells me the lxkeymap bug is fixed and released, yet I can't seem to figure out how to actually get mine to work then
<herpy> is your system updated?
<fragalot> yes
<fragalot> I'll just deal with it and wait a while longer and see if it fixes itself in a later update.
<Khmerog> I like turtles
<herpy> I like trains
<Khmerog> my province of alberta has no passrnger trains :(
<murple> I have an old (8 years?) intel iMac. I have previously used Ubuntu and not had any problems with my soundcard/speakers, this is my first attempt at using Ubuntu + LXDE and I do not know how to get my souncard to function properly -I can't hear a single sound! I have been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and everything seems fine as far as I can tell, although I am not an especially experience Linux user.
<bioterror> fragalot, you just muted spdif? maybe that could help murple too ,)
<murple> Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting my soundcard? As I mentioned it has worked with previous versions of Ubuntu, so it should be easily achieved.
<fragalot> bioterror: could be - I just muted it in alsamixer
<KM0201> murple: cant say it will fix your problems, but when i've had sound problems on lubuntu, i just install pulseaudio and pavucontrol, tweak the settings, and usually it'll start working
<fragalot> bioterror: my current conundrum is trying to find something to easilly export/print some handout vouchers for the captive portal i've just set up :P (it outputs a .csv file with the voucher codes in it)
<fragalot> without having to write something myself
<murple> KM0201: When I run pavucontrol it says Connection to PulseAudio failed. I have tried this several times before but I do not know what to do.
<KM0201> murple: diid you install pulseaudio?
<murple> KM0201: This is the specific message: http://i.imgur.com/D5sZF.png
<murple> KM0201: I believe so, I'll check
<murple> KM0201: No, it doesn't look like it was installed.
<KM0201> murple: that would explain why its not working
<murple> KM0201: I do feel like this is something I should have tried/figured out by myself, I have really been trying for quite some time.
<murple> KM0201: Let's hope so!!
<murple> KM0201: Well, I no longer get the error in pavucontrol, I can now use the application. I still don't hear any sound though, do I need to reboot or refresh some drivers or something like that?
<murple> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav still doesn't work.
<KM0201> murple: open up a nice, long file (maybe a long youtube video)... on the configuration tab, try changing to different configurations, etc... when you find one that works, sound will start playing (from the long youtube video)
<murple> KM0201: I've had grooveshark.com open for several hours so that's already taken care of. pavucontrol -> configuration reports no cards available for configuration.
<KM0201> murple: try restarting
<murple> KM0201: reboot system?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> yes
<murple> KM0201: Can I come back here and beg for your kind help when I'
<murple> 've rebooteD?
<KM0201> yes
<murple> brb
<murple> KM0201: Thank you so much for your help, my computer sounds perfect now.
<KM0201> murple: np.. glad you got it worked out.
<KM0201> kinda surprised you had to restart though ( i don't recall ever having to do that)... i'm sure there was probably a way to manually start pulseaudio, but.. i didn't know how.
<murple> KM0201: I installed Ubuntu Server and I suppose that does not include pulseaudio? I problably should ahve mentioned that.
<murple> KM0201: What is pulseaudio exactly? Is is a driver thing?
<KM0201> murple: thats correct, also.. when you install lubuntu (from the lubuntu iso) it doesn't include pulseaudio either.. so..
<KM0201> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<murple> KM0201: Oh wow, so everyone using Lubuntu with sound needs to manually install pulseaudio the way I just did?
<KM0201> murple: no
<KM0201> some sound cards, work just fine w/ alsa (lubuntu's sound server)...
<murple> I see. Does pulseaudio require alsa or compeltely replace it?
<KM0201> i've just found, rather than dicking w/ alsa for 3-4 days (and yes, i did that once).. it's easier to just install pulseaudio, and configure it.
<KM0201> murple: now that, i'm not sure... i think it completely replaces it.. but i'm not 100% sure
<murple> KM0201: Doesn't matter, it was a stupid question, I'll read a bit on the link you posted
<KM0201> not a stupid question.. i don't admit to be an alsa/pulse audio expert.. i've just ran into the sound issue plenty of times, and i try some basic tweaks on alsa, and if it doesn't work (usually doesn't) i just install pulse and pavucontrol, and I usually have sound in 2min
<murple> KM0201: I had a hell of a time to get my wifi card to work as well. I'm still quite a linux newbie and every time I install a new distro I have problems with my network card.
<KM0201> murple: what type of wifi card do you have?
<murple> This time I ended up having to install Wicd to get it to work, and had a hard time uninstalling nm-applet which I couldn't get to work at all. Also, upon booting it says sometrhingh like waiting for network configuration... waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration and finally continuing boot without complete network configuration.
<murple> I believe it has something to do with the fact that I have edited /etc/interfaces or something like that but I am not quite sure.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> were you trying to get your wireless working, under ubuntu server?  or after you installed the GUI?
<murple> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312]
<murple> KM0201: Before I installed the GUI I was completely lost, after a little less so.
<fragalot> Huzzah it's crashed.
<fragalot> :<
<murple> I have to install b43, fwcutter, or b43-installer or heaven knows what.
<fragalot> Well that's for tomorrow.
<fragalot> gnite all
<KM0201> murple: hmm, usually the 4311 is pretty easy to install, the b43-installer, is in the repositories... as long as you have a temporary wired connection, takes about 2min
<KM0201> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> murple: might want to bookmark that for future reference
<KM0201> lookks like the 4311 will use the STA or b43 driver
<murple> KM0201: I installed that installer and I believe the card was functioning after that, but I couldn't get it to work as I couldn't get nm-applet to work either. Network Manager
<KM0201> hmm, thats weird... did you restart after installing that package, or start the b43 module manually, like the instructions say?
<murple> KM0201: Thanks for the link, it's one of the many I used to fix this.
<KM0201> just seems kinda weird that nm-applet would not work at all, and wicd would work flawlessly
<murple> KM0201: I really tried a lot of things to get it to work, it's hard to say at this point exactly what I did and what made it work.
<KM0201> murple: understood.
<murple> It seemed to me that Network Manager wasn't functioning? Only the nm-applet? I don't know, it only showed a greyed out text although I can't remember what exactly.
<KM0201> murple: well, if you look at that link.. look at "step 3" under installing the b43 driver with internet access... those two commands, will activate the b43 driver w/o restarting (otherwise, you'll have to restart)
<murple> I remember using nm-applet from my previous Ubuntu Desktop installations.
<murple> I've definetly did modprobe, but not sure if I did it exactly like explained there.-
<KM0201> well, that could be part of the issue.... anyway, hopefully its all resolved for you
<murple> anyhow, at this point, the wifi seems to work but there are two small annoyances. The first is that it takes very long time to boot because I've mucked around in configuration files, I believe I need to remove auto wlan0 from the interfaces configuration file, does that make sense?
<murple> The second annoyance is that I need to enter my user password in wicd after every reboot.
<KM0201> murple: hmm, now that i don't know... i think that has something to do w/ stored passwords
<KM0201> murple: are you using auto login?
<murple> Yes.
<KM0201> thats why.
<murple> Is there a simple workaround?
<KM0201> yes, but i'm tryign to remember it (haven't done it in forever)
<KM0201> its something in ubuntu-keyring
<murple> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776406
<KM0201> you could try it.
<KM0201> shoudln't hurt.
<KM0201> murple: actually, you shouldn't need that .deb, since you already have installed wicd
<murple> What do I do here: 4. Go to System > Preferences > Sessions. In the "Startup Programs" tab, click the "Add" button
<murple> That's actually another thing I'd like to know, can I easily install some of Ubuntu Desktop's preferences programs? Is there a bundle perhaps?
<KM0201> murple: under... i think the preferences menu, is the "sessions" entry... (not using lxde at the moment).. click that, then click on the "startup" tab
<murple> You're right, but actually, I don't need step 4 because the program already starts on boot, I think I might only need the next step.
<murple> And where do I find that??
<KM0201> murple: honestly, i don't know, hold on
<murple> I already have automatic login activated...
<murple> blah.
<KM0201> right
<KM0201> ive done this before, i just can't remember how to resolve this
<murple> I don't get it, the title matched my problem precisely but all of the steps seemed useless.
<KM0201> honestly, i think i just deleted my keyring (not really advised)
<murple> nor understood.
<KM0201> murple: well, those instructions are old,
<murple> One last question then, how can I go about to troubleshoot the faulty network configuration upon boot? "Waiting for network configuration.... waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration and finally continuing without complete network configuration"
<KM0201> murple: unfortunately i don't know
<murple> okay.
<KM0201> maybe bioterror or Unit193 can help you with that.
<murple> Well thank you very much for your help
<murple> My "cohabitant" needs my attentiont now anyhow, I really appreciate your help. Have a great day.
<KM0201> no problem
<KM0201> best of luck
<Unit193> Ciao.
<murple> thanks! bye!
<ChaosColor> hey there
<ChaosColor> I want to hide most folders of one of my imap accounts in sylpheed because it shows everything in my home directory
<SAKKED> why cant i fin AMSN at software center?
<SAKKED> i updated lubuntu to v 12 and somehow it deleted aMsn
<SAKKED> :D
<ChaosColor> I thought just deleting them from the xml was enough, but unfortunately sylpheed decided to recreate the file
<KM0201> ChaosColor: hmm, interesting.. look slike its not in the repos anymore
<Unit193> SAKKED: amsn isn't in the repo anymore.
<KM0201> oops, that was for SAKKED
<soupeee> My netbook want's to update to ubuntu-12.04 but it'll be too big if the 11 series is anything to go by. Is there a lubuntu variant 12.04?
<ChaosColor> yes there is
<ChaosColor> I'm running it right now
<soupeee> how do I apt-get it?
<SAKKED> Unit193: why its not anymore?
<Unit193> Could be unmaintained upstream, unfixed security bugs, etc.
<KM0201> SAKKED: probably because it sucks...   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/amsn/0.98.4-0ubuntu3   (there's builds there you can download)
<Unit193> But I'd recommend you find another client.
<KM0201> same..
<SAKKED> ok
<bioterror> only reason to use amsn was that file transfers was faster than pidgins
<bioterror> but that bug was fixed in pidgin
<ChaosColor> soupeee, are you running ubuntu?
<SAKKED> so what do u guys recommend?
<KM0201> SAKKED: i guess it depends on your need.
<Unit193> Could always go with pidgin. :P
<SAKKED> i only need msn chat
<ChaosColor> doesn't amsn also support webcam and those annoying sound thingies and some more stuff like that?
<KM0201> ChaosColor: yeah
<ChaosColor> I've been using pidgin since forever so I'm probably biased, but I'd recommend pidgin
<KM0201> i like pidgin as well.. if you just need chat.. it'll work fine for that
<Unit193> Na, use finch. ;)
<KM0201> lol, ok, the best "practical" solution, is pidgin
<soupeee> ChaosColor: no lubuntu. But it keeps wanting to upgrade to Ubuntu-12.04 which will not fit on my asus eee book
<soupeee> put a comma after that "no"
<ChaosColor> you might be fine with using the 12.04 sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade. not sure though
 * soupeee goes to look at another channel
<MrChrisDruif> <_<" does nobody read the release notes anymore?
<ivoxova> hi
<ChaosColor> so  apparently you just upgrade anyway and still get lubuntu >_>
<ivoxova> how do i add the wine menu to the lubuntu 12.04 main menu?
<ivoxova> i nstalled wine but it isnt in the menu
<ivoxova> installed*
<MrChrisDruif> ChaosColor; the update-manager indeed says it'll upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but this is (unfortunately) a known bug. They hope to triage it in time for coming release.
<SAKKED> any1 know some kind of gadget that shows RAM and CPU usage
<SAKKED> like windows have many of those
<bioterror> SAKKED, open terminal and type: top
<Unit193> I have a fancy one called "htop", it's so much cooler. ;)
<MrChrisDruif> SAKKED; top, htop < terminal based, there is a system monitor gui already installed (lxtask if I remember correctly)
<bioterror> Unit193, why it's more fancier?
<MrChrisDruif> Because it is...
<ivoxova> um any one know how to fix the wine problem?
<Unit193> ivoxova: Should by default, you can try to dpkg-reconfigure wine, or place it in the menu yourself as shown in the FAQs.
<ChaosColor> SAKKED, there seem to be panel applets for that
<ivoxova> wow thats complicated, is there a gui like alacarte?
<Unit193> Not at this time, but in the making.
<ivoxova> k well dpkg-reconfigure wine does nothing
<SAKKED> i found few
<SAKKED> indicators
<SAKKED> but those are in the right corner
<SAKKED> id like to have them on desktop
<bioterror> SAKKED, http://ricecows.org/slubuntu.png like that?
<SAKKED> bioterror: yeah
<bioterror> install conky and configure
<SAKKED> how can i configure?
<SAKKED> i cant move that window anywhere
<stlsaint> bioterror: no bueno with pfsense
<bioterror> stlsaint, :(
<bioterror> what's the problem?
<SAKKED> cant overwrite the config file =/
<stlsaint> http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,49078.0.html
<bioterror> I have always had problems with usb pen drives
<bioterror> so I've just used cd-r's
<bioterror> that's based on BSD and they seem to lag behind all the others :D
<stlsaint> no cd drive on server
<bioterror> I used usb dvd-drive ;)
<stlsaint> yea i guess i could try that
<SAKKED> "opening file for writing doesnt work"
<SAKKED> when i try to edit .config file
<mikodo> Hi, I'm in Canada. An online buddy, in Hawaii, is having trouble with his (? older computer), crashing with Windows. How best to get him a disk for Lubuntu, if he cannot find someone to download it for him in Hawaii? Are the disks offered for free still, or can I purchase it somewhere from (? Ubuntu store) or what not to send to him?
<bioterror> mikodo, that's actually your choise ;)
<bioterror> you can buy cd's from some web pages
<bioterror> or ask your friend to hit the Library
<bioterror> atleast in here you can burn stuff in the libraries
<bioterror> and LoCo has even spread CD's to Libraries
<mikodo> bioterror, Hey, I never thought of the library ...
<SAKKED> argh
<SAKKED> looks like root "owns" the file
<SAKKED> and i cant write anything
<mikodo> This looks good if we have to go that way: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/lubuntu
<bioterror> not a bad price
<stlsaint> mikodo: i dont think ship it still does the cd gig
<mikodo> stlsaint, Ya, I just say that
<stlsaint> canonical shop does not have lubuntu
<mikodo> stlsaint, Do you know why, is it for just Ubuntu? Just curious
<mikodo> Thanks guys ... bye
<stlsaint> bioterror: so burn to cd and hooked up external cd drive
<stlsaint> still didnt work until i choose the boot from USB option at menu (option 3)
#lubuntu 2012-05-06
<stlsaint> bioterror: well got pfsense installed now
<b_dub> quick question, without too much involved, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on another computer here...  actually just now got it to load up.... and it's asking if i want to upgrade to 12.04...  i haven't installed anything else on it yet...  in fact it was a mutt a cousin tossed my way and is just now back in working order...  i don't really have any plans for it other than trying to get some cool compiz graphics going on it (my current is i
<Unit193> You got cut off at "(my current is "
<Unit193> But please do not crosspost.
<b_dub>   i don't really have any plans for it other than trying to get some cool compiz graphics going on it (my current is intel embed 845G set   UGH)...  should i do the upgrade?  haven't really heard anything of it as of yet
<b_dub> not sure what crosspost means...  new to this
<Unit193> That'd be asking your question here, and at the same time another channel ( #ubuntu-beginners ).  I don't know how well 12.04 works on your chipset, but I found it to work for me.
<Unit193> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/search/label/eyecandy that has a few good posts on making it look shiny.
<b_dub> so if i ask a question here, then wait ten minutes and don't get a response, i can't repost it in another room?
<Unit193> Heh, nevermind, didn't see how much of a time difference. :P
<b_dub> are these rooms regulated like forums?
<EvilResistance> b_dub:  in a sense, they're moderated
<Unit193> I'm not a forums person, but there are people "watching over" them.  Does that post help any though?
<b_dub> dunno...  like i said, im new to the whole chat thing...  i know when you sign up for a forum there are a set of rules that they give to you, and a hierarchy, and blah blah more rules....  but I didnt really see anything like that logging in here....  just curious
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.  The ones for this are http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Celltech> How can I auto-mount my slave drive so I don't have to keep using a password?
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Unit193> But I find that clicking on it in PCmanFM works.
<Unit193> But, but, but..... Awww..
<b_dub> unit193:  thanks...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mount disks has unmount icons in pcmanfm, mount shares doe's not have
<Unit193> Slave drive would be a secondary hard drive.
<Unit193> b_dub: Anytime.
<lubuntu1986> i see upgrade lubuntu to 12.04 LTS  so i click upgrade it tells me stuff then i hit ok, it ask me for admin password i typed it then when i press OK,  nothing... it just disappear, i repeat the step many times: end result is the same NOTHING.
<lubuntu1986> i do this from the Update Manager application,  what is the command to upgrade to 12.04 LTS
<lubuntu1986> oh when i upgrae the stuff it shows a window that im d/l  2 files, after i finish d/l  it just disappear, the window, then nothing
<Unit193> sudo do-release-upgrade  from the terminal.
<lubuntu1986> hey Unit193, i have 2 terminal, i think its from upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10   its UXTerm and Xterm  which one should i use, or it doesnt matter?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> Should also have "lxterminal" though.
<lubuntu1986> ya the terminal command thing work, im seeing something on the terminal, like stuff, brb.
<lubuntu1986> thnx
<lubuntu1986> yea lxterminal + those two
<Gibarian> Is there a way to set up VLC in Lubuntu for autoplay (DVD's)?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> I am not able to play avi with gnome mplayer
<hosoka> it just opens the file and then stops.
<heikki_> hi all
<ilija> hay everybody how to install ubuntu one in lubuntu
<ilija> thanks
<bioterror> probably just install it from the synaptics for example
<bioterror> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<gordonjcp> hahaha
<gordonjcp> if you want a really ingenious new way to screw up your system, try kexecing memtest86
<silverlion> who can help me with my still existing problem of a crashing chromium while trying to see flash streams or videos ?
<gordonjcp> silverlion: replace chromium with firefox
<gordonjcp> it's just as quick, takes a little more memory, and won't piss you off
<KM0201> why?.. firefox sucks compared chrome.
<KM0201> i never have probs w/ chromium.
<KM0201> and it is markedly quicker than firefox
<silverlion> gordonjcp: the problem is the same with firefox :/
<KM0201> what kind of videos are you trying to watch?
<KM0201> silverlion: do you have a link?
<silverlion> KM0201: like i said flash videos of german tv stations
<silverlion> KM0201: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/913420/Gefaehrliche-Fotos?bc=svp;sv2 for starters
<KM0201> silverlion: it works fine for me
<KM0201> do you have lubuntu-restricted-extras isntalled?
<KM0201> it's just flash, i see no reason you shouldn't be able to play it
<silverlion> KM0201: affirmative already installed that package
<KM0201> lubuntu-restricted-addons
<KM0201> ?
<silverlion> stand by checking now
<silverlion> wowwowowwowowo "Ubuntu 12.04 has an internal error" *confused*
<silverlion> Is my machine going blow up itself?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> does it give any details?
<iceroot> silverlion: what is producing that message?
<silverlion> iceroot: from what i am able to understand it's the mplayer that produced that problem
<silverlion> error report sent to help fixing this problem
<KM0201> silverlion: why are you opening mplayer?.. this is flash video, i don't think mplayer supports that
<silverlion> KM0201: because chromium has activated mplayer for everything (quick time format etc.)
<iceroot> KM0201: there is a browser mplayer plugin for flash
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> that makes no sense
<KM0201> silverlion: does youtube work?
<silverlion> KM0201: lubuntu-restricted-addons are installed
<silverlion> KM0201: last time i checked it worked
<silverlion> KM0201: youtube is working without any problems ... just confirmed
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> silverlion: and when you go to that site, it tries to open mplayer, as opposed to flash, right?
<silverlion> KM0201: when i go to that site i linked you the site doesnt even load fully ... gives right back the message: "The following plugin seems to have crashed: shockwave flash"
<KM0201> silverlion: what version of flash?  in chrome   about:plugins in the URL bar
<silverlion> KM0201: Flash - Version: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<gordonjcp> silverlion: 32- or 64-bit?
<KM0201> i gues that could be a difference i'm using 64bit.
<silverlion> gordonjcp: i386
<KM0201> hmm, i seriously doubt that is the issue.
<gordonjcp> well, I found flash to be pretty crashy on x86_64
<KM0201> gordonjcp: never causes me a problem
<silverlion> no suggestions?
<KM0201> silverlion: and you're using 12.04, right?
<silverlion> KM0201: lubuntu 12.04 yeah
<KM0201> that just defies logic
<KM0201> cuz i've not installed any other multimedia stuff
<silverlion> KM0201: what do you mean?
<KM0201> silverlion: that it works fine for me, and doesn't for you.
<silverlion> KM0201: no offense but that doesnt help me much :D
<KM0201> silverlion: well no kidding.. thats my point, i'm trying to figure out why its working fine for me, and not working for you.. it doesn't make sense (thus, it's not any help to either of us)
<KM0201> the only difference, is i'm usign 64bit, vs you using 32bit
<KM0201> but.. surely thats not it.
<silverlion> no other ideas?
<MrChrisDruif> I seem to be missing a part of the scrollback, what seems to be the issue silverlion ?
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: (14:24:49) silverlion: who can help me with my still existing problem of a crashing chromium while trying to see flash streams or videos ?
<MrChrisDruif> flash streams or also with local videos?
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: flash streams and pages that use flash
<MrChrisDruif> All packages are up to date I guess? (We're talking about 12.04 I guess?)
<silverlion> affirmate to both :D
<silverlion> did the last update before shift last night
<silverlion> and installed Lubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> I've seen in the scrollback that you have lubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: any other info needed? i am about get offline for a RL-Appointment
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: affirmative
<MrChrisDruif> Meh, beats me
<silverlion> the message i always get: The following plugin has crashed: shockwave flash
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: do i take it right that you too have no idea?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<silverlion> *sigh* ok then
<silverlion> my appointment waits ;)
<neure> there is no menu bar in (u)xterm?
<neure> i want to make the font size bigger
<Rullakee1ab> when i click Lxkeymap nothing happens?
<Rullakee1ab> fresh install
<bioterror> moro neure
<neure> moro
<bioterror> neure, .Xdefaults ;)
<neure> yes but im just confirming: there is no menu?
<bioterror> xterm has never had menus?
<bioterror> lxterminal has
<neure> so im running lubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox
<neure> do i need to manually install guest additions?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> urxvt*font:             xft:Terminus:pixelsize=14
<bioterror> that kind of line to .Xdefaults
<neure> lxterminal works for me
<bioterror> ofcourse, replace urxvt with the terminal you like
<neure> http://paste.ofcode.org/ZE6bbzKTR8CZ5hZnkXc8BB
<neure> what did i do wrong?
<neure> oh
<neure> but it says i already have something installed
<a_b0y> so how to you set up extended display?
<toscho> hi, i want to change the keyboard behaviour: 1. ctrl-alt-bksp for terminate
<bioterror> Thu12:15*<bioterror> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<toscho> yes, but i want it persistent
<toscho> but thanks by the way. last time I couldn't because I was off spontaneously
<bioterror> add it to your xorg.conf, as you had it
<toscho> but it doesn't work
<toscho> that xorg.conf is probably a leftover from some previous version, which isn't used anymore by the system (or so I would guess)
<bioterror> remove it then?
<bioterror> or name it as .bak
<toscho> and then?
<bioterror> terminate your X and see if you get evdev configs
<toscho> ok
<toscho> is there a command which only terminates X?
<bioterror> Sun18:40 <bioterror> Thu12:15*<bioterror> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<toscho> not the option, a command for the commandline
<toscho> I don't want to reboot completely
<bioterror> my /etc/inittab says: ca::ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t3 -r now
<bioterror> as far as I know, terminate is completely another thing
<toscho> ok, restarted X, no xorg.conf.d/
<toscho> is there a way to see, what files X has actually read out when started? some log?
<valdur55> i restart window manager , lxdm , lightm , kdm ....
<toscho> may it be, that the xkb-options are overloaded by xmodmap (which is started by a personal startup script)?
<valdur55> I restart X and window manager with: sudo service lightdm restart
<dove_g> how to install vpn on latest Lubuntu, without Internet connection (I need vpn to connect to the internet)
<valdur55> oh.. you have already vpn installed
<valdur55> dove_g, you need configure your vpn :)
<valdur55> oh damn... vpn modules aren't installed :(
<dove_g> yep
<dove_g> can i get it soemhow on the stick and then install via USB?
<bioterror> dpkg -i foo.deb
<dove_g> where to get them?
<dove_g> and what do I need ?
<theluckymike> hi, I'm back with one problem whitch dissapeard few days ago, but now is back - when I boot to my lubuntu, booting just stops when loading pcmia socket.. any ideas?
<a_b0y> format and reinstall?
<a_b0y> or its probably a virus
<theluckymike> I had the same thing after 1st 5 times of installing it
<a_b0y> taht sucks
<theluckymike> i was installing it from windows desktop installer, then I ripped a CD and it had the same, but one moment it started to boot in normaly
<a_b0y> i fixed my ubuntu problems by just installing windows
<a_b0y> lubuntu is still fun to have tho
<theluckymike> I got windows XP home edition oficialy on this laptop and I kinda don't like it
<a_b0y> what's wrong with it
<theluckymike> whats wrong with choise for lubuntu?
<theluckymike> just few things to fix, after that everything is perfect
<a_b0y> have you tried windows 7?
<a_b0y> i have win7 running fine on a netbook on dual boost with lubuntu
<a_b0y> boot*
<theluckymike> my laptop is not kinda in mood for that
<theluckymike> graphics card: nVidia GeForce4 420 Go 32M (1280x800x32bit 59Hz)
<a_b0y> i am interested with the new windows 8 coming out by the end of the year
<theluckymike> i'm not :D
<a_b0y> but i think its mostly updated for touch screens
<a_b0y> i know a place where you want get win 7 if you want
<dove_g> where to download network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-ptpt and pptp-linux?
<a_b0y> just let me know
<a_b0y> dove_g did you try the Lubuntu software center?
<dove_g> huh
<dove_g> i need VPN connection for Lubuntu, Lubuntu doesnt support it
<a_b0y> it is in the system tools menu
<dove_g> need VPN to get internet
<dove_g> hwo to get it without internet connection
<a_b0y> dove_g did you try to connect to the internet?
<dove_g> :)
<a_b0y> is it wireless or wired connection?
<dove_g> it is VPN connection
<MrChrisDruif> How are you connected right now? ;-)
<dove_g> Lubuntu doesnt support it
<dove_g> other computer
<a_b0y> i'm a noob, but i think it should automatically find your VPN?
<a_b0y> did you click on the network icon on the bottom right?
<dove_g> Lubuntu doesnt support it
<a_b0y> click on the icon, then go to the VPN Connections and Configure VPN
<dove_g> you must install it
<a_b0y> oh
<MrChrisDruif> I can't remember what network-manager Lubuntu ships with
<dove_g> if you must to connect via VPN isn't that smart move not to include in Lubuntu, right :)
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use_apt-offline
<MrChrisDruif> There you go
<dove_g> tnx
<dove_g> hm
<dove_g> doesnt help too much
<MrChrisDruif> Your on Windows? <_<"
<a_b0y> what if you just copy the files on USB and transfer it to the other computer?
<MrChrisDruif> dove_g; 12.04?
<a_b0y> but you should probably ignore what i'm saying because i really don't know what i'm talking about lol
<a_b0y> dove_g if you have an older version go to Synaptic Package Manager and search for those files you are looking for to install
<MrChrisDruif> dove_g; still here? What version are you running?
<a_b0y> sudo apt-get install openvpn
<a_b0y> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<a_b0y> don't ask me about it lol
<dove_g> i knwo what do i need
<dove_g> don0t find how to get it
<MrChrisDruif> What version are you running dove_g ? 12.04?
<dove_g> yes
<dove_g> i think i need netowrk-manager-openvpn, netowrk-manager-pptp and linux-pptp
<a_b0y> dove_g here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<a_b0y> but it says this "Ubuntu 10.04 comes preinstalled with VPN support."
<dove_g> then i think that PPTP (Microsoft VPN)sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp is enough
<dove_g> yep, Lubuntu 12.04 doesnt
<a_b0y> oh
<silverlion> re but still arguing with my computer :/
<MrChrisDruif> dove_g; http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/network-manager-openvpn http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/network-manager-pptp http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/pptp-linux
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: even the internet seems to have no solution
<silverlion> for my particular problem
<Gibarian> What is your problem silverlion?
<dove_g> tnx MrChirsDruif
<silverlion> Gibarian my flash (or shockwave flash) player keeps crashing while streaming videos
<dove_g> i hope that this will not dependices for some librieries
<dove_g> without internet ;(
<MrChrisDruif> dove_g; first also check if http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-desktop depends OR recommends the packages needed by those packages, if not, download those as well
<Gibarian> There was a recent update, perhaps that's the reason... What browsers have you used to test it?
<silverlion> Gibarian: i tested chromium and FF
<MrChrisDruif> silverlion; you *could* also try Chrome, which has flash packaged along with it
<Gibarian> I'm having problems with shockwave flash myself, but not frequent
<Gibarian> I had to reboot once, after the flash crashed
<input> hi i wont have  zombies process in my lubuntu 12.04 , how can i do it?  ps -A -ostat,ppid,pid,cmd | grep -e '^[Zz]' Z     2030  2287 [hp-upgrade] <defunct> Z     7589  7740 [lxterminal] <defunct>
<Gibarian> Is it possible to run both Chrome and Chromium in Lubuntu MrChrisDruif?
<input> i have in lubuntu both , chrome and chromium
<input> but i have 2 zombies process and i dont know as remove it
<Gibarian> Try then with Chrome silverlion, as MrChrisDruif suggested
<MrChrisDruif> Gibarian; yes you can
<EvilResistance> input:  you want to kill the zombie processes?
<input> i want remove the software with zombies
<input> i want to remove...
<input> i wont have  zombies process in my lubuntu 12.04 , how can i do it?  ps -A -ostat,ppid,pid,cmd | grep -e '^[Zz]' Z     2030  2287 [hp-upgrade] <defunct> Z     7589  7740 [lxterminal] <defunct>
<input> gibarian is gibarian or dr Gibaria= movie solaris???
<input> lubuntu has many bugs , my wifi dont work and always my os is reporting bugs to the team lubuntu
<input> i hope of xubuntu better working than lubuntu
<theluckymike> still cant find answer, please help a little - can't boot to my system - it stops when loading pcmia_socket ;/
<input> lubuntu is much more light than xubuntu or is a little more light??
<input> ---or is a bit more little?
<MrChrisDruif> input; only way to find out is by trying. We* believe ours is less resource hungry, but we are biased
<Gibarian> Lubuntu is lighter, but that depends on what apps you have running into it
<input> ---or is a bit more light?
<Gibarian> I've run both Lubuntu, and Xubuntu
<Gibarian> and Lubuntu is less resource hungry
<Gibarian> And yes, Lubuntu have many bugs, but so Xubuntu, Ubuntu, and practically everything OS made by men...
<input> this lubuntu 12.04 release dont work fine in my machine because has many bugs and zombies and errors
<Gibarian> is Gibarian from Dr. Gibarian from Solaris, yes
<Gibarian> big Stanislav Lem fan
<Gibarian> I always wait two weeks before implement major upgrades, this one is too fresh
<input> ok
<Gibarian> I will advise you to try 11.10, to check if that one works for you
<MrChrisDruif> theluckymike; https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html and scroll down to System Freeze... (or Ctrl+F "pcmcia")
<Gibarian> and wait a few weeks while the bugs are worked
<MrChrisDruif> and subsequently: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/doc/PCMCIA-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.12
<theluckymike> wow MrChrisDruif thx
<MrChrisDruif> No prob theluckymike
<MrChrisDruif> Feeling a little bit more lucky now?
<MrChrisDruif> (or atleast less neglected?)
<theluckymike> o yea
<theluckymike> but after I boot in - I should configure those pcmia for not repeating this error on boot? ( idk what pcmia is )
<MrChrisDruif> theluckymike; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pcmcia
<MrChrisDruif> And you can add that "exception" more permanently to grub
<theluckymike> ahh pff, havent use that card never ;D
<Gibarian> By the way, does anybody know if is possible to enable autoplay in VLC, in Lubuntu?
<theluckymike> i'm not sure it works, cus in windows when I tried to use it system crashed ;D
<MrChrisDruif> Gibarian; is it possible in Ubuntu?
<theluckymike> thx MrChrisDruif again :D
<Gibarian> yes, I know, but I'm in Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Then it should also be able in Lubuntu afaik
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't use Lubuntu AND/OR VLC
<Gibarian> Yes, it should be able, but how?
<MrChrisDruif> Same steps as in Ubuntu?
<Gibarian> Why? Lubuntu and VLC have problems?
<Gibarian> Nope
<input> ok i need know if xubuntu 12.04 could be more stable and with less errors than lubuntu now, or not?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, my machine is powerful enough for something a little more "flashy" so I run GNOME Shell and I don't like VLC ^_^
<Gibarian> input, try to download the live cd from Xubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> input; try #xubuntu
<Gibarian> and try it in your machine
<Gibarian> try it first, don't install it without trying it
<Gibarian> I love VLC, but I use SMPlayer as well
<input> ok thank you , because i havent much faith in lubuntu 12.04 now
<Gibarian> well, xubuntu have more options, but imo is more resource hungry...
<Gibarian> in the end is your choice man... This is linux, not windows
<MrChrisDruif> Gibarian; shall we talk about preferences and other non-support stuff over at #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<Gibarian> ok, no problem MrChrisDruif
<Gibarian> sorry
<MrChrisDruif> No prob, prolly didn't think about it ^_^
<input> gibarian ok the better option in ubuntu is lubuntu or xubuntu without Unity and for me better xubuntu now
<input> see you later
<Gibarian> see ya input
<theluckymike> woot
<theluckymike> :D
<theluckymike> xchat is much nicer that mirc ( huh, remember like 6 years ago I was saying todaly different :D )
<bioterror> AmIRC
<MrChrisDruif> theluckymike; no, I don't remember. I've been on IRC for only 2 / 2.5 years now
<theluckymike> if I want to put hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false by default in boot, I have to add in /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation where I'd suggest the first for cleaner system and the second for ease of use
<MrChrisDruif> You can always remove the software again after changes have been made
<allgood38> Anyone around?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe?
<MrChrisDruif> !ask | allgood38
<ubottu> allgood38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<allgood38> Ah I see, my mistake. I was wondering if anyone has choosen Lubuntu as there distro of choice for a more powerful computer, however I'm beginning to think that this IRC channel is more for support than discussion, I'
<allgood38> Should I checkou the lubuntu-offtopic channel instead?
<MrChrisDruif> allgood38; there are people who have done it, but if you want a longer discussion about it, then yeah probably better off in -offtopic
<Unit193> The answer is that some have.
<pAt_> allgood38: I use it on a dual core 2x 2.8 Ghz with 4 Gb ram
<allgood38> pAt_: okay cool, definitely more than the de needs
<allgood38> I've switched to Lubuntu simply for the sake of a simple desktop environment
<pAt_> yeah, I just love its minimalism, no matter what system
<allgood38> Since I have some extra horsepower, I added a composite manager though
<pAt_> I use Cairo for this
<allgood38> Cairo is a graphics library right?
<Unit193> Check out http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/search/label/eyecandy
<pAt_> its a composit manager
<allgood38> When you installed it, did you need to add a .desktop file to the ~/.config/autostart directory?
<pAt_> nope
<allgood38> Unit193: Thats pretty cool, thanks, I'll check it out
<neure> hi
<neure> is there some lightweight alternative to kdevelop?
<neure> i would need to download a whopping 376MB to get kdevelop :(
<MrChrisDruif> kdevelop?
<neure> IDE
<gordonjcp> neure: geany?
<gordonjcp> vim?
<MrChrisDruif> leafpad?
<neure> geany hmm
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<neure> ok geany is only about 8 MB
<neure> thats a bit better
<gordonjcp> it's an editor rather than an IDE
<neure> does it support debugging with gdb?
<gordonjcp> I've started using it because xfce is based on gtk2 and gedit drops its guts over the lack of theme
<gordonjcp> no idea
<gordonjcp> I just use gdb from the command-line
<neure> mm
<neure> lets check out codeblocks
<neure> beats me why it depends on gstreamer
<fanthomas> hi,  how can I reset the sources list? how can I choose some official mirror in command line?
<MrChrisDruif> fanthomas; reset resources list/
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<fanthomas> I was installing alternate from other computer through ethernet
<MrChrisDruif> You installed with the Alternate Installer? That's all?
<fanthomas> and I have now 192.168.... servers in sources.list
<fanthomas> because I was doing it through PXE from other computer
<fanthomas> so I had a mirror of CD on the other machine in apache
 * MrChrisDruif has no experience with that..
<fanthomas> but now I want to update and install from the internet
<MrChrisDruif> I can give you my /etc/apt/sources.list file if you want
<fanthomas> that would be great
<MrChrisDruif> I'll remove my ppa's from them, wait a few minutes
<MrChrisDruif> You don't mind using the nl servers, do you?
<EvilResistance> MrChrisDruif:  you can put PPA entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/[filename]
<EvilResistance> just for future reference ;)
<EvilResistance> (it's how add-apt-repository does it)
<MrChrisDruif> EvilResistance; Ow, then I don't need to do anything on that file ^_^
<Resistance> MrChrisDruif:  at least, recent add-apt-repository does it ithat way
<MrChrisDruif> fanthomas; http://paste.ubuntu.com/972273/
<MrChrisDruif> I've not manually added sources, so it *should* be good
<Resistance> (so if I did this: add-apt-repository ppa:trekcaptainusa-tw/backports-staging, it'd create its own file first, then apt-get update auto-sources sources.list.d for additional items)
<Resistance> (also, don't use that PPA)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<Resistance> (its littered with all my backport testings :P)
<fanthomas> MrChrisDruif: thank you
<MrChrisDruif> No prob fanthomas
<neure> can copy file to clipboard somehow?
<MrChrisDruif> What file/what clipboard?
<fanthomas> btw. during instalation there was a list of mirrors where a could select one or add my http server manualy.. I'm just wondering if that list can be somehow invoked from command line again
<neure> X clipboard
<neure> just a text file
<fanthomas> MrChrisDruif: is the lubuntu sources.list exactly the same as in ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> I guess, not 100% sure but it should be. Same repos, that I know for sure
<MrChrisDruif> So sources.list should be the same as well
<Resistance> fanthomas:  they use the same repos
<Resistance> the links will be the same regardless
 * Resistance knows this is the case for Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu
<Resistance> likely to be the case for Lubuntu
<fanthomas> ok, thats good... thanx
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how can I add 2 commands in one line in the exec inside an .desktop file ? I want it to sleep for five and then run the application (i need this to fix conky at startup)
<wxl> HoNgOuRu: not that i've tried this but i can't imagine why && wouldn't couple them
<HoNgOuRu> that doesn't work
<MrChrisDruif> Can't you add that sleep to the conky-file?
<HoNgOuRu> don't know
<MrChrisDruif> Might be worth the try
<wxl> what about ";"?
<HoNgOuRu> that will do the job but I also want to know the sleeep line
<HoNgOuRu> I tried ;
<HoNgOuRu> doesn't either
<wxl> why don't you make a script and exec the script
<HoNgOuRu> wxl that will work for sure
<HoNgOuRu> but I also want to know the .desktop stuff
<wxl> add a comment :D
<logankemp> sup
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, Y HI LEAVE? I've got link for him: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763889
<logankemp> whats this channel about?
<MrChrisDruif> Support for Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> See also /topic
<logankemp> finally
<logankemp> i couldnt find it
<logankemp> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Finally? We've been here for years! ;-)
<logankemp> i want help with ubuntu... see i use a colemak keyboard layout and i want a learning tool. Anyone know a good one?
<logankemp> i cant find one worth using
<MrChrisDruif> logankemp; I don't know which you've already tried
<spiritech> i may be doing a re-install soon and i would like to save my compiz settings to a file so i can load them back up afterwards.
<spiritech> can anyone tell me how to do this.
<spiritech> ?
<AxD09> I don't use copiz, but I assume the configuration is stored in the .config folder in your home directory.
<spiritech> well i have looked at the files there. and the files are pretty much empty.
<spiritech> i should imagine a configuration file would be quite extensive.
<spiritech> maybe its in /usr/share somewhere. though i shouldnt think so.
<AxD09> You'd have to have root access to store files outside your home dir
<stlsaint> bioterror: you round?
#lubuntu 2013-04-29
<x5ives> I went to upgrade from 12 to 13 and looked in the new packages going to be installed, it looked like it had gnome packages and was going to install Ubuntu.
<fjodor> hi, which file is started when lubuntu is logging into lxde/lubuntu?
<wxl> x5ives: which ones?
<wxl> fjodor: you're referring to the session definition?
<fjodor> wxl: yes, i am currently using default settings but i used to replace openbox with i3wm and now i want to use only i3wm but with all the lubuntu comfort
<fjodor> i've forgotten what i did to achieve it
<wxl> fjodor: well assumedly you're using lightdm still?
<fjodor> yep
<x5ives> wxl: let me check again.
<wxl> x5ives: then edit /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf and yo ushould be good to go. prolly don't need to do more than change the window manager name.
<fjodor> wxl: well i need to. for example i need to replace lxpanel
<fjodor> i3wm has its own panel
<x5ives> wxl: You mean fjodor.
<Unit193> That's in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> well everything should be in /etc/xdg somewhere fjodor
<wxl> x5ives: yeah sorry
<fjodor> yeah thanks
<x5ives> Also it says in release notes "Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail"
<wxl> x5ives: no surprise there
<x5ives> Shouldn't it says Lubuntu.
<x5ives> ?
<wxl> x5ives: no. it doesn't matter what you're on, you always seem to have/be getting ubuntu. check out lsb_release -a and see what it thinks, for example
<wxl> x5ives: and you DO have ubuntu, really
<wxl> x5ives: EVERY canonical distro has ubuntu-core
<x5ives> xwl: True, but Lubuntu shouldn't be getting gnome packages.
<wxl> x5ives: yes, but i'm still waiting for your answer :)
<Unit193> If you installed them, the upgrade will update them.
<x5ives> wxl: gnome-control-center, gnome-control-center-data, gnome-menus, gnome-session-bin, gnome-user-guide
<fjodor> is it possible to automate displaymanagement like ubuntu does by default?
<Unit193> x5ives: Is that in the "Upgrades" or "Newly installed" sections?
<Unit193> (Also, you can purge after.)
<x5ives> wxl: "Install".
<Unit193> I see.
<wxl> x5ives: what's in the update section?
<x5ives> I've never installed gnome on this install or an gnome apps.
<x5ives> wxl: Lemme check.
<wxl> x5ives: just pastebin them if they're long
<x5ives> wxl: Will do.
<x5ives> How do I copy? Will I need to go to upgrade via terminal?
<wxl> x5ives: oh forgot you're doing it in the gui, duh. not sure if you can copy or not :/
<wxl> x5ives: i guess you could do a screenshot
<Unit193> I'd copy them down, and purge after.
<x5ives> Unit193: Copy them down one-by-one?
<x5ives> Unit193: No way!
<Unit193> Well, was thinking actually copying, but not sure if you can GUI style.
<x5ives> 'sudo do-release-upgrade'?
<x5ives> Then pastebin.
<Unit193> Sure, if you just use do-release-upgrade it'll still switch up to root.
<x5ives> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614481/
<x5ives> Unit193: What do you mean by that?
<x5ives> wxl: ^^
<wxl> compiz
<wxl> hmmmmmm
<wxl> compiz-gnome no less
<wxl> gnome-desktop3-data
<Unit193> You'll notice you have quite a few already.
<wxl> gnome-icon-theme ???
<x5ives> Huh?
<x5ives> Looks like I do...
<wxl> libgnome2
<x5ives> Don't remember installing those...
<wxl> you've got a buncha stuff you apparently don't want bud :)
<wxl> need to check your reverse depends
<x5ives> Compiz I remember, but I swear I removed it.
<wxl> don't swear to anything holy then
<wxl> else the lightning may come down and smite you
<x5ives> Lemme do a apt-get autoremove.
<x5ives> Looks like many of them were from Compiz.
<wxl> not a surprise
<x5ives> Isn't apt-get autoremove supposed to remove ANY left over dependencies? 'Cause that's what I did after I removed Compiz.
<wxl> should if it's not needed for anything else and it wasn't expressly installed
<x5ives> I just accidentally outputted a log file without specifying a directory, where did that go? I checked /
<wxl> prolly ~
<x5ives> Nope.
<x5ives> I'll do another one but I don't like that there could be  a loggylol file sitting somewhere on my hard drive.
<wxl> you could use find to track it down
<wxl> also new pcmanfm has find function
<x5ives> What's the syntax? Just find filename?
<x5ives> New in 13?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> uh sorry
<wxl> :)
<wxl> try sudo find / -iname whateverthefileiscalled
<x5ives> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614516/ Still some gnomes lurkin' derr.
<fjodor> wxl: mmh what should i run to have some kind of comfortable session? i am not sure if i want to run everything that lubuntu does
<wxl> well gnome-mplayer makes sense for example. they're not all bad. you just need to check the depends
<wxl> fjodor: that's kind of a personal question, right? :)
<fjodor> mmh :(
<x5ives> wxl: Why does that make sense? Does it come with Lubuntu?
<fjodor> is there a list where i can choose from?
<wxl> x5ives: yep. packages with gnome in them don't necessarily ALL require gnome
<wxl> fjodor: well autostart will tell you what is started
<x5ives> wxl: Yeah but do they actually COME with Lubuntu?
<wxl> x5ives: gnome-mplayer does (that's why i said yep when you asked the first time)
<x5ives> Found it in temp.
 * wxl pummels the side of x5ives' face with a trout
<x5ives> Ouch...
<x5ives> what about the other gn- packages?
<fjodor> wxl: which autostart??
<wxl> x5ives: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/lubuntu-desktop
<x5ives> Is there a command I can use to check what package(s) depend on them?
<wxl> fjodor: the one under /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<fjodor> there are just 5 lines or something
<Unit193> x5ives: apt-cache rdepends packagename
<wxl> fjodor: well then only 5 things are loaded.
<fjodor> wxl: mmh what about nm-applet etc?
<fjodor> its not there
<wxl> fjodor: /etc/init.d
<wxl> fjodor: and while i mention this i'll say this plainly: be careful with that
<fjodor> wxl: nm-applet is somewhere in init.d???????
<fjodor> you're joking?
<wxl> fjodor: nm-applet is nothing more than a frontend to network-manager and network-manager is run in init.d
<fjodor> wxl: yes but i was interested in nm-applet, i dont want to fuck with init.d
<wxl> fjodor: but if you want to target nm-applet specifically, look in /etc/xdg/autostart
<wxl> fjodor: and keep the language family friendly. we have a code of ethics here. consider this your one and only warning.
<x5ives> Isn't PCManFM the file manager for XFCE?
<wxl> x5ives: don't think os?
<x5ives> What is it then?
 * wxl wonders when this turned into #xubuntu ;)
<x5ives> Cause I installed XFCE and my file manager shortcut says 'PCManFM'.
<wxl> thunar
<wxl> you installed xfce on lubuntu?
<x5ives> Yes, I couldn't stand not having tiling windows.
<wxl> uhhhhhhhh
<x5ives> And LXDE doesn't have that.
<x5ives> And XFCE is the next most light weight that I know.
<x5ives> So what is PCManFM?
<wxl> wel things WILL get funky when you do stuff like that
<wxl> pcmanfm is lxde's file manager
<wxl> click it and see what opens
<fjodor> wxl: what uses /etc/xdg/autostart?
<wxl> fjodor: x
<x5ives> wxl: I thought it was openbox?
<wxl> x5ives: that's the window manager
<fjodor> wxl: that wasnt an answer
<wxl> x5ives: you should have just installed xfwm
<fjodor> sry
<wxl> fjodor: sure it is. x = x server
<fjodor> sry
<x5ives> Wait, no, I installed XFCE but I'm only using XFWM.
<x5ives> Still using LXDE.
<fjodor> no i mean, if i start i3wm, those things dont start-up
<wxl> x5ives: and frankly there are a LOT of tiling window managers that i'm sure are more lightweight than anything from xfce
<fjodor> so why doesnt x start those things?
<x5ives> xwl: Like?
<wxl> fjodor: dunno
<fjodor> :(
<wxl> x5ives: wm3 :)
<wxl> x5ives: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<wxl> x5ives: also don't use wm. it's a little obtuse for most.
<fjodor> x5ives: i3 has the most sane default configs. the others are all bunkers
<fjodor> bonkers
<x5ives> Ahh, how am I gonna choose.
<wxl> x5ives: experiment
<x5ives> I'll just stick with XFWM 'till I have time.
<x5ives> It's pretty close to LXDE's wm.
<Unit193> fjodor: What's in /etc/xdg/ for you?
<x5ives> In terms of light weightiness.
<fjodor> Unit193: defaul lubuntu stuff. like everything
<Unit193> http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#_automatically_starting_applications_on_i3_startup Something like that?
<fjodor> well ok, but why doesnt /etc/xdg/autostart work?
<Unit193> Different wm, may be expecting different format (for example, another computer that is a dir, and there are .desktop files in it.)
<fjodor> yes there are .desktop files
<x5ives> On entering openbox --replace & I get Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml"
<x5ives> I checked, there indeed is no debian-menu.xml
<x5ives> It has changed the window manager though.
<x5ives> Just gonna do a fresh install.
<x5ives> Thanks anyway.
<fjodor> which method does lubuntu use to switch users?
<holstein> fjodor: what are you looking for?
<fjodor> i am using another wm and trying to implement fast user switching somehow
<holstein> tbh, i dont know what "fast" user switching is
<holstein> i usually just use the little icon in the panel..
<holstein> well, i usually personally just go to tty and "switch users" in the terminal
<holstein> fjodor: what are you using?
<fjodor> i3 but it does support applets/icons, but i think the session-manager icon in lxde is part of lxpanel
<holstein> you can use tine
<holstein> tint*
<holstein> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11+svn20121014-1 (raring), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<holstein> !info indicator-session-gtk2
<ubottu> Package indicator-session-gtk2 does not exist in raring
<fjodor> holstein: i have a taskbar, i need an applet
<fjodor> holstein: ah
<fjodor> ok
<holstein> seems like that would have been an option...
<holstein> fjodor: are you in 13.04? i find that in the 12.04 repos..
<fjodor> no its good thank
<fjodor> s
<fjodor> i dont need a taskbar, but indicator-session is helpful
<fjodor> holstein: how do i start the session indicator?
<holstein> fjodor: i just start it, and it shows up in the panel.. thats what i suggest tint2 for. you dont have to use the "taskbar" feature.. or menu.. but if you want to see indicators, you'll need somewhere for them to show up
<fjodor> ah ok, i have 12.10 and dont have indicator-session-gtk2 only indicator-session
<fjodor> its a panelfunction
<fjodor> not an app
<holstein> fjodor: i think the *-*-gtk2 one is standalone.. but it seems to be pulled from the repos
<holstein> fjodor: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> im running openbox, with tint2.. and i have no user agent switcher
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<fjodor> i am using i3 as wm and i REALLY need a way to switch users
<holstein> ^^ thats how i 'switch' to other users
<holstein> fjodor: i would just use tint2.. you dont have to autostart it
<fjodor> holstein: i do have an integrated taskbar/dock in i3 dont need another one
<holstein> fjodor: you can kill that one, and use tint2.. or use tint2 "on demand".. or, just fire it up temporarily as a test to see if what we are talking about is what you want
<holstein> tty's work from any DE
<pabs3> is there a guide to how to build the Ubuntu alternate installer? I noticed that Ubuntu dropped it but Lubuntu is still offering it. for work, I want to do something similar, make an alternate installer CD with extra packages and some preseeding
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pabs3: if you have internet, think minimal install is better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<pabs3> thats the main reason I want to do this, installs will happen without internet and need some extra packages installed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> read about remastersys and like this packages
<pabs3> looks like that is dead: http://www.remastersys.com/
<csc`> So since updating to 13.04, I seem to have broken b43 after finally seeing the driver in the Software Updater. First installation of this box was 12.04, and I had fixed the bug that caused it to stall at boot.
<csc`> The device no longer appears in the Proprietary Drivers tab in the Software Manager, and manually probing for b43 results in a bunch of nothing. Literally just sits there and outputs nothing, does not terminate, just blank.
<csc`> Actually I take that back, it just exited modprobe but still does not load the module nor give me an interface
<jony> I want to setup a VNC connection to view remote desktop on a lubuntu and I want in that the operations way to won't be visible on it's monitor
<jony> please help
<geneg> anyone knows where are the files of desktop right click menu in lubuntu? (not the openbox one)
<geneg> Anyone knows where are the files of desktop right click menu (not the openbox one) in lubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> hello, can I upgrade Lubuntu from 12.04 directly to 13.04? I started the upgrade GUI follwing these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_last_release the update manager only offers 12.10 though. Here it is described for Ubuntu that and upgrade to 13.04 Raring should be offered. Is the same possible for Lubuntu?
<Myrtti> bennypr0fane: if 12.04 offers an update to 13.04 straight away, then there's something wrong.
<Myrtti> supported upgrade routes are LTS to LTS, LTS to next release up, or next release up.
<bennypr0fane> well it doesn't
<Myrtti> well that's good then, if it doesn't.
<bennypr0fane> at least not lubuntu
<bennypr0fane> but Ubuntu supposedly does
<Myrtti> I've never heard that it would
<bennypr0fane> says so here: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<bennypr0fane> no
<bennypr0fane> not this one
<bennypr0fane> ohcibi, wait, it IS this link. it was updated to 12.04 etc.
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> first of all, that's not an official guide, secondly, it was written before 13.04 was released, and what else
<bennypr0fane> I'm aware that it's not official, so maybe inaccurate.
<bennypr0fane> but IF it's accurate, why wouldn't it remain so now, after the official release?
<Myrtti> which channel do you want me to reply to your question?
<bennypr0fane> Myrtti I'd guess over there would be better, as there's hardly any traffic here
<csc`> I like how my question regarding b43 got overlooked.
<bennypr0fane> csc' probably just no one knows the answer. you wanna repost it
<bennypr0fane> ?
<csc`> So since updating to 13.04, I seem to have broken b43 after finally seeing the driver in the Software Updater. First installation of this box was 12.04, and I had fixed the bug that caused it to stall at boot.
<csc`> The device no longer appears in the Proprietary Drivers tab in the Software Manager, and manually probing for b43 results in a bunch of nothing. Literally just sits there and outputs nothing, does not terminate, just blank.
<csc`> Actually I take that back, it just exited modprobe but still does not load the module nor give me an interface
<bennypr0fane> csc' b43 is your broadcom wifi module, yes?
<bennypr0fane> csc`, your nick is awkward to type btw
<csc`> If whatever client you're using does not have tab-complete, i'd highly suggest switching to a different client.
<bennypr0fane> it has
<bennypr0fane> so, yes or no to my question?
<n-iCe> hello, something went wrong with my 13.04 I rebooted and all on the screen seems to be like big
<csc`> n-iCe, what graphics chipset do you use?
<n-iCe> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<csc`> n-iCe, hmm, would've guessed nvidia or something like that.
<csc`> n-iCe, only option I can offer is the swat ppa, which is typically used for steam support. It sounds like a configuration issue though
<n-iCe> swat ppa?
<csc`> sadly my configuring experiences have degraded over the years.
<n-iCe> I'm back
<n-iCe> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<n-iCe> I think flashplugin-installer does not work anymore
<lotus> hey, my background image is gone and I'd like to restore it.  Any idea what command to type on the terminal or what program to interface with?  It was an image, now it's just blue.  Right-click -> "desktop background" only results in a "System Settings" dialog appearing with only three options, none of which relate to the background -- I'm thinking a daemon crashed or somesuch?
<n-iCe> hi lotus
<lotus> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> did you reboot your machine?
<n-iCe> or log out?
<lotus> n-iCe: naw, I'm also doing work.  I don't want to do that -- trying to avoid it.  It will fix the issue, though :)
<n-iCe> 12.04?
<lotus> n-iCe: yessir
<n-iCe> pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<n-iCe> And uncheck the box "Show menus provided by window managers when desktop is clicked" found under the "Advanced" tab. Then you should be able to right click on the desktop and get the menu to bring up the preferences window that allows you to change the wallpaper anytime.
<lotus> It's strange... that box was already unchecked. Normally I'm able to get to this dialog -- thank you for directing me to the command to cause it to open.  I've now tried setting the background image, and the colors are set to black; however, I still only have a "Windows 98 style" blue background
<lotus> n-iCe: I appreciate your time and any insight you have :)
<n-iCe> so still no background?
<lotus> n-iCe: nope, no background yet
<n-iCe> something must be wrong with your desktop environment
<n-iCe> restart lxde
<n-iCe> or reboot
<n-iCe> :p
<lotus> n-iCe: can I restart lxde without... closing... it?
<lotus> lol
<n-iCe> well
<n-iCe> restart desktop without logging out on LXDE
<n-iCe> U can try Alt+F2 and run pcfanman again
<n-iCe> which is, pcmanfm --desktop
<lotus> xD  nice copy paste!
<lotus> I see the thread now
<lotus> Thank you for the google search
<n-iCe> :p
<lotus> n-iCe: looks like "killall pcmanfm" followed by "pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu"
<lotus> n-iCe: tyty for your help
<n-iCe> :) no problem
<n-iCe> ls
<n-iCe> lol, wrong terminal
<lotus> xD
<pmatulis> am i the only one who notices that you need to refresh pcmanfm after removing a file/directory?
<pmatulis> otherwise the change is not reflected
#lubuntu 2013-04-30
<n-iCe> the lubuntu kernel is screwed
<n-iCe> can't install a package
<jamie_> How do i restore lxpanel?
<juan_144> Hi. Problems with Intel Graphics on a HP Compaq d530 with LUBUNTU 13.04
<juan_144> Hi
<juan_144> Hi
<juan_144> Hi
<juan_144> Alo
<juan_144> Alooooooo
<leszek> hi
<juan_144> Intel graphics on 13.04 is broken?
<pmatulis> juan_144: why ask that?  what behaviour do you observe?
<juan_144> Video output with very limited colors
<juan_144> 65000 I think. Flash player wrong too
<pmatulis> juan_144: ok, so just your card?
<pmatulis> juan_144: what is 65000?
<juan_144> 65000 colors on display, the range I can see.
<pmatulis> juan_144: ok, so just your card?
<juan_144> ?
<juan_144> Yes the only hardware not working
<juan_144> I dropped Ubuntu by problems with the Unity.
<juan_144> Related to the same card.
<pmatulis> juan_144: what card do you have?
<juan_144> Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (integrated with Intel 865G chipset)
<juan_144> Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (integrated with Intel 865G chipset)
<pmatulis> juan_144: ok already
<pmatulis> juan_144: how do you know you only have 65000 colours?
<pmatulis> juan_144: and can you get the pci id please?
<juan_144> I am away from the PC now. But I see anormal gradient. Plain colors, no smooth transitions from x to y.
<pmatulis> juan_144: i recommend trying with a 13.04 live CD.  if problem persists, open a bug against the kernel: 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<juan_144> :-(
<juan_144> Back to Windows 7
<pmatulis> juan_144: how come?
<juan_144> I filled a bug when I was on Ubuntu
<juan_144> and it never was even assigned
<pmatulis> juan_144: so?
<pmatulis> juan_144: try again
<InfiniteByte> Hi, little problem: 2 monitors, one taskbar on each. Both taskbars show the same windows. How can i configure it, that e.g. the taskbar on the left only shows windows, that are on the left monitor, and vice versa?
<juan_144> well...
<juan_144> :-|
<InfiniteByte> I know it's possible in gnome 2(or the fallback at least) Could it have to do something with xrandr?
<InfiniteByte> I just tried LXDE today the first time, and i really like it, but the taskbar thing is a no go.
<n-iCe> phillw: hi
<phillw> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> how you doing?
<n-iCe> phillw: haz instalado lubuntu minimal?
<n-iCe> Lo descargué, lo pase a la usb con unetbootin, use network boot en la laptop, pero nada
<phillw> n-iCe: I do not know spanish
<n-iCe_> hahaha
<n-iCe_> sorry
<n-iCe_> have you used ubuntu minimal installation?
<phillw> n-iCe_: not this cycle, i did write up the initial wiki area which has been edited by others.
<phillw> I've not heard of differences in 13.04 to older releases. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<n-iCe_> well
<n-iCe_> I downloaded it, used unetbootin to make it bootable in the usb, and booted with network, and nothing happened
<phillw> unetbootin is reported as not working on 13.04
<n-iCe_> it was 12.04
<n-iCe_> anyway, what could I use then?
<n-iCe_> to move it to the usb
<phillw> dd
<n-iCe_> dd ?
<phillw> yup,
<n-iCe_> let me check that
<phillw> let me dig you some instructions out
<phillw> n-iCe_: http://pastebin.com/kr5zkRSF
<n-iCe_> same as debian
<n-iCe_> ok, done, let me reboot
<n-iCe_> mini.iso is called
<n-iCe> philw
<n-iCe> done it is installing the base system
<n-iCe> it will ask for a desktop?
<n-iCe> phillw
#lubuntu 2013-05-01
<phillw> n-iCe: sorted?
<n-iCe> phillw there? the installation did not work
<n-iCe> fatal error installing grub
<phillw> ouch :(
<n-iCe> try again? whats lilo
<phillw> have you md5'd the usb stick to ensure the dd went over okay?
<n-iCe> i have no os anymore
<phillw> do you have a linux system you can plug the usb into?
<n-iCe> no, nothing
<n-iCe> just my lap
<n-iCe> installing the base system again...
<n-iCe> do you have whatsapp?
<phillw> nope
<n-iCe> im on my phone
<n-iCe> :/
<phillw> I'm stumped. with no working system, I have no way to help you check the usb device nor get a fresh image. :'(
<FrankieJ> i have several bookmarks in midori and was wondering if i am able to retrieve it via cli/ssh?
<holstein> FrankieJ: you can always just grab the .config file
<FrankieJ> lemme try that
<FrankieJ> hmmm, how i find out where midori is installed?
<holstein> FrankieJ: i usually use google, or just poke around in my /home directory for the .config
<Unit193> dpkg -L midori   will show you all installed files for that package.
<FrankieJ> thx Unit193
<Str8bs> Greetings
<hammommah> quick question, if i have a partition setup for my /home can i share it between 2 different versions of lubuntu, ie 12.04 and 13.04 both using the same /home partition? or will this create issues?
<Nagash> how can i update Lubuntu 12 to 13?
<Myrtti> which 12?
<Myrtti> there was two releases in 2012
<Myrtti> the April (20)12.04 release and the October (20)12.10 release
<Nagash> hi there, i'm using Lubuntu 12.10 ... how can i update it to 13.04 ?
<daffi_> Hi, bekomme in der aktuellen Version (13.04) immer den folgenden Fehler auf der Konsole:  ** (scite:16689): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap: /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/images/null.png,
<daffi_> borders don't fit within the image
<daffi_> macht es Sinn das irgendwo zu melden?
<hpuser4466> I installed lubuntu on an external hard drive (connected by usb).  I want to clone lubuntu from external to internal drive so I cloned the MBR and recursively copied the filesystem across.  Not booting.
<genii-around> First guess would be different UUIDs
<hpuser4466> ah..in the grub bootloader setup?
<genii-around> hpuser4466: Yes, grub uses the uuid.
<genii-around> hpuser4466: If you didn't use dd then internal hd has different UUID
<hpuser4466> How can i update grub from outside the operating system?
<hpuser4466> ie I can boot using the external drive to fix the internal installation.
<hpuser4466> preferably to remove the UUID and use hd0 etc
<genii-around> Probably to mount internal drive someplace like /mnt   and loopmount the other stuff like external hd /proc /dev/ and /sys into there, then chroot /mnt    and do whatever operations you need there
<hpuser4466> Thanks..i just thought of another idea:  Use grub legacy as it's easy to edit the grub menu.list file.
<hpuser4466> i'm not too familir with grub2...Grub legacy should boot it though.
<genii-around> Default grub is now grub2, with the /etc/default/grub file then the update-grub   .. Alternately, you could just use tune2fs to change internal hd UUID
<hpuser4466> Thanks.
<genii-around> Too bad they left before I could tell them to also check the fstab UUIDs
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> hello
<SangeetKhatri|Yo> hey i cannot get any mp3 players other than audacious to work in lubuntu 13.04
<leszek> SangeetKhatri|Yo: which did you try ?
<SangeetKhatri|Yo> Banshee, Rhythmbox
<SangeetKhatri|Yo> Xnoise
<SangeetKhatri|Yo> lxmusic
<leszek> Banshee and Rhythmbox need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg to playback mp3 or the fluendo mp3 gstreamer codec
<leszek> lxmusic needs xmms2
<leszek> when it comes to Xnoise I am not sure which backend it uses
<SangeetKhatri|Yo> anyways how to get those packages for banshee cuz it is my favorite
<leszek> search for the package name in synaptic and mark it for installation
<SangeetKhatri> OK will do
<leszek> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<leszek> this should normally do it
<JanC_test> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<leszek> JanC_test: not necessary for mp3 though
<JanC_test> that's where patent-encumbered codecs are, and it includes LAME & MAD
<JanC_test> LAME = encoder, MAD = decoder
<SangeetKhatri> well.. just for information i have already installed ubuntu extras package
<leszek> JanC_test: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg should take care of this though. But there are tons of other mp3 playback libraries :P
<leszek> SangeetKhatri: this should then include those packages
<JanC_test> yes, I assume -ffmpeg should work too
<SangeetKhatri> so i guess i already did installed those, then why does probleem exists???
<JanC_test> as should the fluendo MP3 codec, of course
<SangeetKhatri> well.. -ffmpeg is not working in the terminal
<JanC_test> SangeetKhatri, I referred to the gstreamer package that includes the ffmpeg codecs
<JanC_test> SangeetKhatri, do you get an error in banshee?
<SangeetKhatri> it just starts playing next then again next and continues and then stops doing next
<SangeetKhatri> but in the process nothing is played
<SangeetKhatri> and i do not hear anything
<SangeetKhatri> and still not working!! :( I installed them all
<JanC_test> restart banshee after installing all gstreamer codecs?
<leszek> SangeetKhatri: start banshee from the terminal and try posting the error messages that you will get there when trying to play an mp3
<gerard> nick GelH
<SangeetKhatri> here is the paste http://pastebin.com/RfTh6Esm
<JanC_test> SangeetKhatri, seems like Banshee tries to use JACK but it's not started
<SangeetKhatri> how can that be solved??
<as2000> any suggestions for a FLV editor?
<|kira> Anyone know how well lubuntu works with really modern qt and gtk apps?
<Unit193> Why wouldn't it?  VLC seemed to work well last time it was used, it's just a toolkit.
#lubuntu 2013-05-02
<SangeetKhatri> hey can someone help me to get banshee to work in lubuntu 13.04
<SangeetKhatri> it just attempts to play music attempts 5 songs and then stops but in the process no music is played at all, something similar is happening with other music players
<csc`> Anyone have any reports of 13.04 failing to shut down properly?
<SangeetKhatri> i cannot play mp3 in banshee in lubuntu 13.04
<Unit193> You install a codec for mp3?
<csc`> ^-
<Unit193> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<csc`> Unit193, any reports of odd shutdown bugs in Ringtail?
<csc`> that you're aware of anyway
<Unit193> I don't know of any.
<Unit193> (Read, I don't have any.)
<csc`> hmm, well in that case, my laptop fails to shut down at all after the update to ringtail
<csc`> any particular log I should sift?
<csc`> (it just stalls at the text shutdown, no particular error or anything)
<csc`> going to try the proposed update kernel and see if it does anything to remedy the issue
<SangeetKhatri> hey i cannot pplay mp3's in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras package
<SangeetKhatri> hey guys i cannot play any mp3 in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras. I ran banshee in debug mode and here is the output from terminal http://pastebin.com/fhXmJaTQ
<SangeetKhatri> this is said to be support channel.. Why the fck is no one here to solve my problem
<SangeetKhatri> fuck
<pmatulis> SangeetKhatri: calm down bro
<pmatulis> SangeetKhatri: can you play other formats (i.e. other than MP3)?
<SangeetKhatri> i don't have any other files than mp3 to test them out
<SangeetKhatri> but yeah mp3's are working fine in audacious and VLC
<SangeetKhatri> but i cannot run any mp3 is any professional music player like Rhythmbox, Bansshee, Xnoise, etc
<pmatulis> SangeetKhatri: sounds like banshee is busted.  i suggest testing with other formats and then report results in this way:
<pmatulis> ubuntu-bug banshee
<anasiete> Hi there. I've installed Lubuntu in Toshiba NB100. Everything goes properly but the speed of my access to the Internet is 1M instead of 10M (the speed I reach with another laptop with Ubuntu). I've tried both the wireless and the wired conection and the result is the same. I've tried to find a solution by reading other posts but I've found nothing. Thank you for helping me.
<holstein> anasiete: i would try some speed tests and determine that you are actually getting slow speeds, and not just getting a reading like that
<anasiete> I've already tried different speed tests and the result is always the same: with my netbook with Lubuntu I get round 1Mb while with my laptop with Ubuntu I get round 10 Mb
<holstein> anasiete: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> anasiete: its more likely you have an older version of ubuntu and a newer version of lubuntu.. and the kernel driver support is "different".. is that the case?
<anasiete> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu 12.10
<anasiete> Holstein: as that is the case (older version of ubuntu and a newer version of lubuntu), what do you suggest?
<holstein> anasiete: since all is well in the 12.04 version, i would either just install LXDE in ubuntu 12.04, or lubuntu-desktop.. or just install 12.04.. you can always look for specific bugs relating to 12.10 and your hardware, or try the latest 13.04 live and test
<anasiete> Holstein: thank you very much. I'll start with your last option as it looks like the eaiest one.
<holstein> anasiete: and, 13.04 is the latest..
<holstein> anasiete: cheers and good luck
<n-iCe> phillw: around?
<n-iCe> something is wrong with the 13.04 iso cd
<n-iCe> Again grub failed
<n-iCe> seems this time is working
<n-iCe> I really hope so
<cerebrate> lubuntu gets wonky results trying to run games, for examply black screens instead of Animations:c
<cerebrate> rr
<cerebrate> cinematics and splash screens, not showing the full game environment ;-;
<cerebrate> im talking about windows games
<cerebrate> play't 'n' win'
<cerebrate> play't 'n win'
<cerebrate> *played
<devilboy> hi all
<devilboy> no problem so far with my lubuntu 12.10 on stability
<devilboy> one issue only! am connected over the internet through USB WIFI ADAPTER but from this one USB Port, networks doesn't come up to be shown. Any update coming to fix this ?
<Unit193> I have built-in, and sometimes I need to  sudo service network-manager restart  before it'll show the networks.  But, this could be an entirely different issue.
<devilboy> UNit193, what's the command you are writting to refresh or wake up network manager ? :P
<devilboy> sudo service network-manager restart ?
<devilboy> i will try it
<Unit193> Seems like Bug #1027638
<ubottu> bug 965895 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1027638 After boot, NetworkManager indicator menu only shows four entries" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965895
<devilboy> Unit193, worked. Thanks! :-)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<devilboy> ^_^
<devilboy> irc never gets old!
<devilboy> good night/morning Unit193, and thanks again! :)
#lubuntu 2013-05-03
<James_Epp> In Ubuntu 12.04's nautilus, I can go file - connect to server. Using lubuntu 12.04, is there a way to accomplish this same task using a GUI?
<Unit193> Go > Network drives.
<James_Epp> FTP server
<Unit193> Might if you install gigolo.
<James_Epp> Unit193: I'm not crazy about using Gigolo, as The goal is to be able to open files off an ftp server into libreoffice
<Unit193> I saw.  Just type it into the URL bar (In libreoffice or pcmanfm)
<James_Epp> Thanks for the help.
<James_Epp> Yeah, as you can tell, I'm debating which one I am going to pick xD
<Unit193> Nah, I hadn't noticed at all. ;)   Try both as a liveUSB, see what you like best.
<James_Epp> I'm in virtual machines. The thing I have going on right now is ubuntu on a portable hard drive with all my programs on it. I have a clonezilla image of this on a dvd I carry around with me for backups. At home, I have my FTP server with all my schoolwork. I love it, but ubuntu can be slow.
<James_Epp> I think xubuntu won, however.
<Unit193> Why is that?
<James_Epp> More familiar
<Unit193> Alright.  And you may not want to use FTP, at least go with sftp.
<James_Epp> I'm not too concerned, tbh
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<Unit193> Well, good luck!
<James_Epp> Thank you!
<thedoctar> hey
<thedoctar> how do I get cpufreq to work
<thedoctar> it's a pannel applet
<user09390> Audio stuck on mute.  Chipset:   Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<user09390> Alsamixer shows a master volume setting but I'm unable to increase volume.
<qwertymn> hi, i upgraded to 13.04, and now after logging in, my desktop won't start anymore. It just shows a blue screen , that's it. Anyone an idea howto fix?
<grano> hi
<Lubuntenrico> hi ,my lubuntu doesn't save keyboard keys speed settings
<Lubuntenrico> not even editing desktop.conf using gksudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Lubuntenrico> not even rebooting after that
<Lubuntenrico> the settings keyboard delay and interval
<Lubuntenrico> and the same thing for mouse settings
<Lubuntenrico> please help me
<Lubuntenrico> hi
<Lubuntenrico> hi ,my lubuntu doesn't save keyboard keys speed settings
<Lubuntenrico> not even editing desktop.conf using gksudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Lubuntenrico> not even rebooting after that
<Lubuntenrico> the settings keyboard delay and interval
<Lubuntenrico> and the same thing for mouse settings
<Lubuntenrico> please help me
<Bad_Dream> hi. im having problems with sudo and su. getting authentication failures
<Bad_Dream> looked for help online but it was vague and im not sure wat the heck is going on
<Bad_Dream> nvm i fixed it i think
<Lubuntenrico> hi ,my lubuntu doesn't save keyboard keys speed settings
<Lubuntenrico> not even editing desktop.conf using gksudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Lubuntenrico> not even rebooting after that
<Lubuntenrico> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput/+bug/989430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989430 in lxinput (Ubuntu) "lxinput does not save character repeat values" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lubuntenrico> Reported by Jonas Hellström on 2012-04-27
<Lubuntenrico> 1  year ago and
<Lubuntenrico> nothing had been fixed since
<Lubuntenrico> well is written also how to _How to circumvent the problem_
<thor1> phillw dont have a off day;-)
<thor1> you
<Lubuntenrico> i like lubuntu
<Lubuntenrico> more than others ,much better than kubuntu
<holstein> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> Lubuntenrico: glad you like it!
<BenBE> I have a small issue on my Notebook with Lubuntu 13.04: When I mute the sound it is properly muted, but when I try to unmute it via keyboard there's no reaction.
<holstein> BenBE: but, you can get it unmuted, correct?
<BenBE> Yes, but only when clicking the tray icon with the mouse.
<BenBE> Getting it muted works with the keyboard.
<holstein> BenBE: i have seen that as well.. though, i had found a bug with xubuntu for pulse and xfce that did that..
<BenBE> It worked previously, thus I'm wondering ...
<holstein> looking for and following up on a proper bug report, or making one is the way to go
<BenBE> I'm not yet convinced this actually is a bug - and even if I still don't know which package to file it against.
<holstein> BenBE: alsa
<holstein> BenBE: or at least, thats where i would start looking
<BenBE> Seems to be known ... https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=amixer%20set%20master%20toggle%20not%20working&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDUQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F1026331&ei=dPyDUfb2G4iPtQag7ICABg&usg=AFQjCNGS4mkEz0J-UXFGr5NiCs2YUMWXEw&bvm=bv.45960087,d.Yms
<BenBE> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1026331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878986 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1026331 amixer -q sset Master toggle does mute, but does not unmute!" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<holstein> BenBE: thats the pulseaudio one.. are you using pulseaudio?
<BenBE> Yes.
<BenBE> LXDE default configuration.
<holstein> BenBE: lubuntu wasnt shipping with pulse.. if it is, you'll get that bug as well
<BenBE> (System installed with 12.10 discs)
<zacarias> Hi. I've been trying to load live cd's with 13.04 on my PowerPC mac. I've tried with Kubuntu and Lubuntu lice cd's. However, after the splash screen, booting freezes on a black screen with some messages, where the last one states "Stoping mount network filesystems". The only thing I can do is to enter a terminal prompt with Ctrl+Alt+F1. I currently have Kubuntu 12.04 installed on the machine, and that works well. I should add that the same problem has h
<BenBE> Found a workaround for the issue: Had to manually set the toggle for Master Headphone and Speaker in lubuntu-rc.xml for the XF86AudioMute command key.
<BenBE>     <keybind key="XF86AudioMute">
<BenBE>         <action name="Execute">
<BenBE>             <command>amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle</command>
<BenBE>             <command>amixer -q -D pulse sset Headphone toggle</command>
<BenBE>             <command>amixer -q -D pulse sset Speaker toggle</command>
<BenBE>         </action>
<BenBE>     </keybind>
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n-iCe> hello guys
#lubuntu 2013-05-04
<devilboy> Zeitgeist Datahub is set by default on Lubuntu 13.04 ? I just saw it in Desktop Session Settings.
<mijk> hey, nub question here: what are the boot options to install in failsafe video mode?
<Lubuntenrico> can i move the programs icons in the bottom bar?
<Lubuntenrico> to left and right
<Lubuntenrico> how to move them?
<rayzer> have a quick lubuntu question if anyones around..
<Xtreme> nope
<Xtreme> no one
<Xtreme> i asked a question
<Xtreme> and i never got reply
<rayzer> prob bad time of the day so
<rayzer> i was just wondering is drag and drop disabled in 13.04, was trying to move files from desktop into a folder and nothing happened. only works in pcmanfm
<cerebrate> i need to use multiple key layouts :'s
<josh___> Hi
<josh___> Im haveing a problem linux guys.
<josh___> :P
<josh___> my mouse click doesnt work sometimes
<josh___> Anyone here?
<TJAvenger> hello
<TJAvenger> Has anyone tried LXLE?
<Lubuntenrico> how to move programs icons below ?
<Lubuntenrico> in the bar
<Lubuntenrico> left and right
<jivvira> hi, which version of lubuntu is suitable for 256 MB RAM, 160 GB HDD PC?
<Noskcaj> jivvira, any, although i recommend you install via the alternate image
<jivvira> without graphical interface?
<Noskcaj> jivvira, yeah, the GUI would work, but it would be a slow install
<Lubuntenrico> go to a dumping/landfill  and search for old pcs ,and remove ram from computers there
<Lubuntenrico> and add to your pc
<Noskcaj> do that
<Lubuntenrico> i have 4gb ram for lubuntu
<Noskcaj> i even found an XboX and an Asus Xonar DS
<jivvira> I see. You mean command line installation is better? Ya, I should try to add more memory
<Lubuntenrico> but also windows 7 in internal hard disk
<Noskcaj> jivvira, the CLI install uses less RAM during the nstall
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2013-05-05
<plusEV> Hi, I have two problems. 1) When clicking links in weechat, my browser does not open. 2) My scrolling wheel on mouse does nothing on webpages. Version: 13.04
<plusEV> *yawn* ill fix it tomorow.
<tocsick> hey my mousewheel scrolling is jumpy. What can i do to fix this? It just started after one of the recent updates about a month ago.
<DrDuck> What is the equivalent of /dev/partition for lubuntu? I'm trying to retrieve a README.md file I deleted on accident.
<DrDuck> http://superuser.com/questions/150027/how-to-recover-a-removed-file-under-linux
<DrDuck> grep -b 'search-text' /dev/partition > file.txt
<DrDuck> Well /dev/partion doesn't exist in lubuntu.
<plusEV> Hi, I have a problem. My scrolling wheel on my usb mouse does nothing. Same problem on the mousepad on the laptop.
<plusEV> Running 13.04
<DrDuck> Nevermind my problem. I just rewrote it.
<juan_144> Could not resolve hostname -: No such file or directory
<juan_144> What!?
<juan_144> ssh: Could not resolve hostname validhost.here:validport No such file or directory
<juan_144> ???
<juan_144> alo
<juan_144> nadie por aquí?
<^Snake> I'm brand new to using Linux/Ubuntu, I'm trying to transfer a Recovery Partion from one Hard Drive to another.
<^Snake> I've used Terminal to do this, but it is just sat there, not sure if it's doing anything?
<DrDuck1> Is there a way to go about installing a new version of Lubuntu, if you have an older version on your machine already?
<wxl> DrDuck1: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<DrDuck1> wxl: That doesn't work for me. I'll show you the output I get from it.
<DrDuck1> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<DrDuck1> No new release found
<wxl> DrDuck1: what's the results of lsb_release -r
<wxl> ?
<DrDuck1> wxl: Release:	12.04
<wxl> DrDuck1: that's quite strange as we are on 13.04
<wxl> DrDuck1: you can try using synaptic
<DrDuck1> Yes.
<DrDuck1> What would I search for?
<wxl> actually just use update-manager
<wxl> you could also burn a new iso and it will update dutring the install
<DrDuck1> Yeah. I'll have to wait until I'm around my pendrive again. :<
<DrDuck1> It's ok, though.
<DrDuck1> I can wait.
<wxl> update-manager doesn't do it?
<DrDuck1> wxl: Nope.
<wxl> DrDuck1: strange indeed.
<gomiboy> DrDuck1: you are on a Long Term Support release, you have to switch to receive updates for any ubuntu version... but anyway you'll have to upgrade to 12.10 and than 13.04... probably best to install 13.04 from scratch...
<wxl> ahhhhh didn't know that. meh
<roarde> How can I install from an existing linux partition? I have enough space left for the install, but can't spare an "extra" partition to copy the ISO to.
<n-iCe> hello
#lubuntu 2014-04-28
<penko> hi.  on my lubuntu i can`t install flash player. i mean that i install it, but it doesn`t work...
<penko_> hi.  on my lubuntu i can`t install flash player. i mean that i install it, but it doesn`t work...
<hateball> penko: In what browser?
<hateball> penko: And how did you install it?
<penko> in firefox.  chrome doesn`t start
<penko> i try to download from adobe.com then copy libflash***.so to different places - no luck
<penko> also try to install from synaptic flashplayer-installer. again doesn`t work
<penko> also try to install pepperflash*** - again doesn`t work
<penko> also i try with restricted extras/addons and this also doesn`t work :)
<penko> hateball , is it possible  newest flash player to have bug?
<hateball> penko: well for one, pepperflash only works with chrome/ium
<hateball> penko: what are "different places" ? :)
<hateball> penko: For Firefox, you will want libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<penko> i copy it to   usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so   /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   and create this  /home/penko/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<penko> but clips in youtube doesn`t work
<penko> machine is amd sempron 2500+ (work on 1,7), 1gb ram and radeon 9200 video card
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can switch youtube to html5 plauer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *player
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for me, 14.04 + firefox and adobe flash from repos work fine
<hateball> penko: about:plugins
<hateball> penko: does that show flash at all?
<hateball> Switching to HTML5 is good, but sadly not all things have upgraded away from Flash yet
<penko>     File: libflashplayer.so   Path: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so    Version: 11.2.202.350 State: Enabled  Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<penko> but for me doesn`t work
<penko> it is possible to don`t work because of old machine?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> penko: my http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/inspn/topics/en/landing_inspn_1501?c=us
<hyperair> what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<penko> did i need to install jplayer?
<penko> can`t open clip in youtube
<hyperair> what happens when you try?
<hyperair> "doesn't work" and "can't open clip" aren't very specific
<hyperair> does firefox crash?
<hyperair> does it hang?
<hyperair> what about chrome?
<penko> i don`t use laptop. it is old desktop computer :)
<hyperair> and if it doesn't, what do you see instead?
<hyperair> i don't care if it's a laptop or computer
<hyperair> just tell me what you see
<penko> firefox doesn`t crash.  only gray windows where must be video
<penko> chrome has problem. it give me system program problem detected :)
<hyperair> that's a crash
<hyperair> does the entire firefox window turn gray?
<hyperair> or only the rectangular part where the video is?
<penko> https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html   when i click on check now it show that i have flashplayer...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> penko: i mean my mashine old to
<penko> only where video is
<hyperair> okay
<penko> what program to install to can paste in it printscreen? i install xpaint but it is unusable :)
<Unit193> scrot is installed.
<hyperair> gnome-screenshot works
<hyperair> or shutter
<penko> thank you
<hyperair> scrot works too, but you need to use the termianl for that
<hyperair> can the gray area be right clicked?
<penko> no. outside it i can right klick
<hyperair> oaky, it really isn't working
<hyperair> you said it's an old computer. are you using the 32-bit build of lubuntu then?
<penko> yes. 32 bit
<Unit193> I don't think it'd be the issue I'm thinking, but can you paste  xdpyinfo | grep root  ?
<penko>  root window id:    0x106   depth of root window:    24 planes
<hyperair> Unit193: what issue are you thinking?
<penko> btw console is strange. i can`t copy from it :(   i add  >> /home/penko/11.txt and copy form there :)
<Unit193> hyperair: Well, this isn't it.  Flash handles >24bit very poorly.
<penko> computer is sempron 2500+, 1gb ram and video radeon 9200 pro :)
<hyperair> Unit193: there's > 24bit?
<hateball> penko: ctrl+shift+c to copy in terminal
<hyperair> Unit193: is that supposed to be with alpha channel, or what?
<penko> thank you.
<Unit193> hyperair: The intel driver dev set it to that for gen2 devices as they're supposed to "preform" better, turns out some applications handle it quite badly.  Not sure why it breaks, sorry.
<hyperair> Unit193: hmm, what's classified under gen2?
<hyperair> i'm on an ivb, i don't see a figure > 24 there
<hyperair> penko: have you installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree?
<hyperair> penko: if you have, could you open chromium and look for the flash plugin in chrome://plugins?
<penko> yes.
<penko> chromium doesn`t start :P
<hyperair> uh
<penko> system program problem detected :)
 * hyperair groans
<penko> doesn`t start if i install it from package or from synaptic...
<Unit193> hyperair: It's been changed back in VCS, and I don't know exactly, older stuff for sure.
<penko> to complete remove gnas, pepper and flashplugin-installer?
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> penko: er yeah try removing everything and seeing if chromium starts
<hyperair> i don't think it should be related...
<hyperair> i haven't heard of any crash-at-startup bugs with chrome
<JohnDoe_71Rus> penko: try find adobe-flashplugin
<penko> in synaptic?
<penko> wow. mozilla and youtube say that i need to install flash player but play video with all removed :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> activate additional repos cannonical
<penko> crome also work
<penko> and play video
<hyperair> that's html5 video for you
<penko> may be is better to don`t install anythong? now it work...
<hyperair> flash is an outgoing technology, but unfortunately too many websites still use flash.
<hyperair> some videos don't work without flash
<hyperair> most videos do
<hyperair> i'm not sure which videos though
<penko> so, most sites will upgrade from flash to html5?
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> youtube only
<hyperair> as time goes by, less and less websites will use flash though
<penko> and other will continue using heavy (for old machines) flash?
<hyperair> nah, most new websites don't use flash any more
<hyperair> old websites just die out eventually
<penko> is html5 light?
<hyperair> lighter than flash, yeah
<hateball> In itself, but it depends on the content it serves
<hyperair> i don't think you'll find any flash implementation more lightweight than its corresponding html5 implementation
<penko> it is enough to be lighter than flash :)
<hyperair> html5 is just a new version of the html standard, which all webpages are rendered in
<penko> uh. other video say that i need flash or html5 :(
<hyperair> yeah, see. some videos don't work with html5 =\
<hateball> penko: For youtube, make sure you browse to http://www.youtube.com/html5 and enable it
<penko> to have flash or my browser to support html5
<hyperair> hateball: even then i've encountered some youtube videos that refused to render with flash disabled
<hyperair> the firefox version in lubuntu is new enough to have pretty complete support of html5
<hateball> hyperair: I know, just saying
<penko> ok. but it offer me to download chrome. i have chrome!???!?
<penko> from firefox  vbox7.com doesn`t display videos. youtube display it, but vbox - don`t!
<penko> to install only 1 package? flashplayer-installer?
<penko> or to copy libflashplayer.so to *****
<hateball> penko: use the installer from repo
<penko> what does it mean?
<hateball> penko: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<penko> thanks. is it the same if i install it via synaptic?
<penko> i do this, but now chrome try to freeze. i mean when i start clip and then try to write other address in address bar i can`t do this.
<penko> mozilla doesn`t open videos in vbox
<penko> in firefox youtube work
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chrome use self flash plugin. they may be conflicted
<penko> to remove flashplugin-installer and try with pepper?
<penko> or to copy flashplugin only in mozilla dir?
<penko> or to copy libflashplugin.so only in mozilla dir?
<hateball> penko: Does chrome freeze immediately on startup or just once you start playing a video?
<hateball> penko: If it is ok on startup, you can go into about:plugins and just deactivate adobe flash
<penko> i open something and after this it is impossible to change address in address bar
<penko> in chrome://plugins there is only  Chromoting Viewer
<hateball> heh
<penko> now i have opened chrome:plugins.  go to address bar and select all (double click) but when i start typing some site it doesn`t act
<penko> also did i need to remove this   http://i61.tinypic.com/wvzcjc.png
<hateball> penko: No
<penko> ok. what to do to have working firefox and chrome in vbox, yuotube and other sites?
<leszek> hi
<YesItsMe> hi
<YesItsMe> I have a shell bash I want to be autostarted when i start lubuntu 14.04
<YesItsMe> I cant find the solution :(
<YesItsMe> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf does not exist in lubuntu 14.04
<krytarik> YesItsMe: Have a look at this thread to get a good idea how things are right now with LightDM's config: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205637
<YesItsMe> krytarik: tnx
<krytarik> YesItsMe: As for your other topic, we'd need more details though, I guess. :)
<sentriz> does lubuntu/ubuntu have a keyboard shortcut for system settings/display settings? (can see barely anything on screen and the resolution is wrong)
<leszek> alt+f2 and then type in lxrandr and enter
<sentriz> nice one, thanks leszek. :)
<wxl> hey you guys (said like chunk) is there an apt-cachey way to check on a package's recomments and suggests?
<krytarik> wxl: "apt-cache show <package>"
<wxl> krytarik: oh, duh, yeah
<krytarik> lol
<silverlion> o/
<TaiSHi> Whenever I lock the computer, lock/login screen keymap is en_US, how can I change this? (system-wide layout is es_ES)
<adm> need help getting the wireless card on hp pavilion to work
<Unit193> What chip?
<adm> not sure thank it is 4318
<adm> bcm 4318
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> Have one of those, not too bad.
<TaiSHi> Anyone else had issues with nm wifi on 14.04 ?
<TaiSHi> If I try to connect to a network, it asks for password but then it (disables?) the wlan
<TaiSHi> If I configure the SSID manually it works like a charm
<adm> ok i installed the b43 driver on my hp pavilion dv 5000 using lubutu the new version but it will not recognize the wireless card any help would be great
<adm> *lubuntu 14.04
#lubuntu 2014-04-29
<Kamilion> Hello, I am having trouble installing lubuntu 14.04: http://puu.sh/8rA4R.jpg
<Kamilion> does anyone know why btrfs filesystem creation fails?
<Unit193> Kamilion: Can you check the logs in /var/log/installer/ ?
<Unit193> adm: The card, or not pulling up networks, or something else?
<Kamilion> will do next time around
<Kamilion> restarted and checking if it was just a one-off
<Unit193> Ah.
<Unit193> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Kamilion> Unit193: what am I looking for in /var/log/installer/ ?
<Unit193> "Anything interesting"
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/8rAID.png
<Unit193> Well that's fun, run ubiquity from a terminal (optionally with --debug)
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/8rAJW.png   <--- that's the entire content of /var/log/installer/debug
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/8rBfv.png
<Kamilion> SERIOUSLY?
<Unit193> Kamilion: apt-get install btrfs-tools  This is --debug output?
<Unit193> Kamilion: What?
<Kamilion> btrfs-tools is fucking missing!
<Kamilion> why was it removed from the ISO?
<Unit193> Please keep it family friendly.
<Kamilion> Ergh.
<Unit193> Yeah, none of them have it, just checked Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<Kamilion> Why was it removed in 14.04?
<Kamilion> never mind, you don't know
<Kamilion> I'll go hassle the mailing list and bitch up a storm
<Kamilion> crap. Gotta wait, what, 9 months for 14.04.01? Nnnngh.
<Unit193> It's got the Task of most, if not all, -live.
<Kamilion> I am almost certain it was available from the 13.04 and 13.10 media
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.trusty/view/head:/live-common
<Kamilion> so... is that saying it should be there? or shouldn't?
<Kamilion> okay, so btrfs-tools is there on 12.10, 13.04, and 13.10
<Kamilion> it's not there on my original 10.04.0 ISO
<Unit193> Looking at the seed deps.
<Kamilion> but does exist on 10.04.1 and 10.10/11.xx
<Kamilion> This is really a PITA because ubiquity is what sets up the initial subvolumes @ and home so apt-btrfs-snapshot can do it's job
<Unit193> Ah, there we go, I see it.  And I made a typo when checking the others, they have it.
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> so it's just lubuntu?
<Kamilion> that's not so bad, I can reroll the ISO myself with ubuntu-builder
<Unit193> Kamilion: You're sure the older versions had it?  And seemingly yes, but might be a problem elsewhere.
<Kamilion> yes!
<Kamilion> I've been installing with btrfs for at least three years now
<Kamilion> and installing apt-btrfs-snapshot every time
<Unit193> Weird.  The 'live' seed is missing the dep on 'live-common'
<Kamilion> normally I rely on my ubuntu-builder derived ISOs
<Unit193> And it looks like it's been missing for a while, so something else must have pulled in btrfs-tools before.
<Kamilion> but the ubuntu-builder project closed up shop just before trusty's release
<Kamilion> I have a fixed version locally and in my PPA
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.trusty/view/head:/live - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.trusty/view/head:/live-common - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/xubuntu.trusty/live
<Kamilion> rather suprised the ubiquity package doesn't have those as Requires instead of Suggests
<Unit193> They are in recommends.
<Kamilion> ohhh.
<Kamilion> note to self: don't turn off recommends until post install then
<Unit193> The seed has recommends off.
<Unit193> Kamilion: https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.utopic/+merge/217536 Figured why not.
<Kamilion> SRU?
<Unit193> Nah, so the same thing doesn't happen in utopic.
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> cool.
<_joey> the new release of the distro is buggy
<_joey> the menu jumps from the left bottom corner to the right bottom corner. while network , sound and language appears on the lefgt
<_joey> it's doing it by itself at random
<_joey> nm-applet is not working properly too
<_joey> the forum doesn't give a shit about the bugs?
<wxl> !language | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_joey> this is not ubuntu channel
<wxl> _joey: yep, it is. just behave or you can leave.
<_joey> if you don't like visitors asking questions, then leave the channel
<wxl> _joey: it's against the policy of the channel to use the particular language you used. you are welcome to ask questions in an appropriate manner. consider the fact that sometimes, we have underage folks here.
<wxl> _joey: if you can't be respectful, it's highly doubtful anyone's going to be motivated to respect you in turn, which is to say you are unlikely to get your question answered.
<holstein> _joey: the menu relocates? in between boots?
<holstein> are you using a different panel?  can you get the menu to do that on a live CD? are you using any PPAs?
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/8rTJQ.png   <--- wut
<Kamilion> *grumbles*
<Kamilion> I knew I should have tested this stuff better in march.
<holstein> i dont think btrfs is default yet
<holstein> anywhere, that i know of..
<Kamilion> who said it was default?
<Kamilion> kind of more miffed it removed btrfs-tools after I installed them
<holstein> it?
<Unit193> Kamilion: So install it back in?
<Kamilion> l u b u n t u
<Kamilion> I did.
<holstein> Kamilion: cool.. grumble in the offtopic channel please.. thanks
<Kamilion> ...
<Kamilion> man, do you guys actively try to piss people off, or are you just naturally good at it from hanging around in #ubuntu for so long? *detaches, goes to off-topic*
<_joey> holstein: relocates during the same session
<_joey> I am not using a different panel either. Just for came by default
<JensNDS> linux sucks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs#t=1466
<bob_> Hi
<bob_> How connect with  wireless connection on lubuntu please?
<MaxFrames> hello.
<MaxFrames> I have installed the 14.04 clean, and chosen Italian language and keyboard layout, but the logon screen keyboard layout appears to be English with no way to change it. Need help.
<falafele> Hi all :) Lubuntu 14.04 is so nice! I just installed it :)
<falafele> I am happy, it seems to have no one bug (in differece against another distro...) nya! ^o^
<bjorn_> hi, I have a wierd problem, my network manager icon (the lower right corner) dont start at logon anymore. wifi works anyway. someone have a clue what have happened?
<holstein> _joey: ok.. if you'd like to discuss, we can probably find out why you are the only person with migrating panel items
<holstein> _joey: do you get the same behavior on a live CD? can you get the same behavior from another user? or the guest user?
<_joey> holstein: I don't have the live CD. I believe there's a bug with network applet which has been reported
<holstein> _joey: sure.. i am discussing the menu issue
<_joey> maybe this network applet bug messes up the icons in the panel
<_joey> don't know
<holstein> _joey: maybe is just that.. we would need to confirm and test
<holstein> _joey: let me know when you are willing/able to do so
<_joey> what do I need to do?
<holstein> jono_: ?
<holstein> jono_: sorry..
<jono_> holstein, np :-)
<holstein> _joey: you dont need to do anything.. but, testing as i suggested above will help isolate a few things to help determine and troubleshoot
<holstein> _joey: is the issue related to your graphics hardware linux support? is it an issue in your user config?
<holstein> these are questions that will help us, when answered
<_joey> holstein: I didn't have the issue in previous release
<_joey> on the same hardware
<holstein> _joey: ok
<holstein> _joey: since the kernel is different, and the driver support, etc.. this only tells us that, at some point, the linux kernel was able to work with the hardware
<_joey> I don't beleive the module for the graphics has been update between the kernel versions
<_joey> it's not the kernel. I think it's the panel
<holstein> _joey: ok..
<holstein> !bug | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> _joey: you can file that against the panel, and try and get someone to confirm
 * _joey takes a mental note never to upgrade to a new release till it's at least 3 months old
<holstein> i can confirm i do not have that issue on any of my 14.04 lubuntu installations
<holstein> _joey: nah
<holstein> _joey: this is the best time to run the newer version.. waiting doesnt do anything like that
<holstein> _joey: you might prefer a larger support system, such as xubuntu or main ubuntu.. or, try some of the suggestions i made to try and determine where the issue actually is
<holstein> or, try a different panel.. or different desktop
<holstein> its all ubuntu 14.04.. so, you can try adding/using xfce for example, and test a different DE and panel.. that will also tell you something.. though, you cant assume that the panel is the problem
<_joey> try, try! ...
<_joey> that's what the team that release it distro should be doing
<_joey> also, ~/.xsessionrc is not getting read after boot
<_joey> it was read in the last release
<holstein> _joey: friend.. we do not have your hardware to test on
<holstein> _joey: if you feel you have a bug, see the above link to create or link to a report.. i can only help you troubleshoot and isololate
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> if you feel the distro is not getting the attention it needs, you can contribute, or try using one of the larger ones
<bjorn_> Hi, I have a small problem. after a restart recently my network manager in the lower right corner doesn't show up. Anyhow my wifi works so it's just the indicator. Someone know how to fix this?
<wxl> bjorn_: known bug. workaround is to run nm-applet
<bjorn_> wxl, nm-applet? in the taskbar?
<wxl> bjorn_: in terminal. or add to ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and it will load when it starts up.
<bjorn_> aah. ok, its the origian  nm applet, so it will just autostart then? seems sweet
<wxl> bjorn_: better yet add it as "@nm-applet" and it will also restart if it crashes for some reason
<bjorn_> wxl, what does the @ stand for?
<bjorn_> wxl, what is the standard terminal based text editor in lubutu?
<wxl> bjorn_: @ means restart if crashes
<wxl> bjorn_: nano, but i prefer vim
<bjorn_> wxl, thanks, i tried with emacs but it didn't work
<wxl> bjorn_: well you can use update-alternatives to make emacs your default
 * wxl shudders at the thought of using emacs for doing anything but programming lisp
<wxl> bjorn_: you should find that /etc/alternatives/editor points to your editor
<wxl> bjorn_: also /usr/bin/editor points to /etc/alternatives/editor
<wxl> bjorn_: that being said, just running `editor` is probably sufficient to use whatever the default is, at least assuming /usr/bin is in your $PATH
<bjorn_> wxl, well. emacs is about the only one I have ever used, and that was in a Java course several years ago :) im not exactly a Linux nerd (yet) ;p
<wxl> bjorn_: btw sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<wxl> bjorn_: yeah well if you're using emacs, you're pretty nerdy ;)
<bjorn_> ;P
<wxl> bjorn_: needless to say emacs should work to edit whatever but setting up emacs is kind of weird (the editor's kind of weird, so it makes sense) so maybe that's the issue
<wxl> bjorn_: admittedly most people have no idea what to do with vim when they run it. certainly not how to exit it
<wxl> bjorn_: might try nano and be safe ;)
<bjorn_> can I restart my session without restart my computer?
<wxl> yep. you can logout or kill lightdm
<bjorn_> kill lightdm? seems nerdy. will try
<bjorn_> naah, didnt work. logout it will be. CU l8er
<bjorn_> wxl, it worked! Thanks
<bjorn_> I was about to give up on linux again... but maybe I will hang on this time around. I found my obosolete netbook some days ago and considered to throw it away, but now its up and running and it feels sweet. It's just so much more easy to write with than the Ipad so for surfing and simple spreadsheetings etc. its a blast!
<wxl> bjorn_: plus it's free!
<wxl> bjorn_: linux at times requires a certain amount of nerdyness but it's grown up for sure
<bjorn_> I used ubuntu a while around 2006 but found out that there are a certain amount of situations that linux dont work if you are not really "in to it", printer drivers, web pages, compability with wierd .doc .xls formats etc. Its sad because linux is not that hard to get  a grip on even for us "non nerds" and if most coumputers was not boundled with windows I guess linux would evolve even faster
<wxl> yeah all that is a non problem now
<wxl> esp. now that a lot of manufacturers are getting more linux friendly, plus there are standard browsers, and libreoffice (kept updated) will handle any ms garbage
<bjorn_> wxl, yes. right now im pissed of that I can't find a good .odt and .ods editor and for my android phone, so I still have to use xls and doc. :/
<wxl> bjorn_: ohhh i found one before but i can't remember what is. opendocument something or other
<bjorn_> hi all, now I have another slight problem. I cant lock my screen and my computer wakes up without password promt after "rest" mode. Is this normal?
<comics_idees> Hi guys, I have dual screen in lubuntu. But I want wallpaper to cover both screens as a large extented picture, is it possible?
<comics_idees> I tried to put a wallpaper but it covers only one screen
<comics_idees> the other screen has default lubuntu wallpaper
<comics_idees> the wallpaper I use is large enough in width to cover both screens
<comics_idees> but it covers only one screen
<comics_idees> what should I do?
#lubuntu 2014-04-30
<interf4ced> when I startup Lubuntu 14.04 the "splash screen" looks really 8bit'y. it used to startup and have a nice looking loading screen. any ideas as to why it changed?
<p1ro> hi, i wonder if some1 can help me, i had wlan0(internet) and eth0 (lan) i want to keep wlan0 for internet and eth0 for lan, but eth0 should be able to access subnetworks.
<p1ro> hi, i wonder if some1 can help me, i had wlan0(internet) and eth0 (lan) i want to keep wlan0 for internet and eth0 for lan, but eth0 should be able to access subnetworks.
<p1ro> Hi, im having problems with network and network conections, when i try to edit any network with network conection dont ask for password and is not changing ip if i try to set it manually or automatic
<cyborgcygnus> Just installed the lubuntu i386 alternate, is it supposed to boot into a command line os? I thought the installation was just an alternate installer & then it boots into graphical desktop.
<holstein> cyborgcygnus: lubuntu has a GUI, yes
<holstein> cyborgcygnus: did you try a live CD?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you install lubuntu-desktop at final install stage?
<cyborgcygnus> holstein, The alternate i386 doesn't have a try option if that's what you mean. I first installed from usb, then for some reason the ancient pc wouldn't boot back to that for a reinstall so I made an actual cd. Same results apart from the failed to install components or something, I don't remember seeing options for lubuntu-desktop JohnDoe_71Rus
<cyborgcygnus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in this stage http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Rf56AL-pm3Y/TCD8zcqgQ5I/AAAAAAAAFwo/_zQJiRJj5NM/s1600/Tasksel.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> need check options
<cyborgcygnus> I think I'll try the desktop iso instead of the alternate.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> good idea
<cyborgcygnus> JohnDoe_71Rus, I had no options like that come up. Maybe I should make sure I'm watching the entire time.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can find video alternate install
<cyborgcygnus> JohnDoe_71Rus, Can I just install lubuntu-desktop from the command line?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<cyborgcygnus> I shall do it, I'm guessing there's more commands I need to run to make it boot into that by default?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> in lubuntu 14.04, how do I make so that a certain command (namely, "setxkbmap -it") is executed at boot time?
<MaxFrames> goal: work around a problem with the american english keyboard layout always being selected (and not changeable) in the logon screen
<MaxFrames> actually I think it's "setxkbmap it"
<MaxFrames> do I just add the command to the "autostart" list?
<wwwwww> hi. can someone tell me what version of evolution mail comes with 14.04
<Unit193> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 46 kB, installed size 405 kB
<wwwwww> thanks
<Unit193> Sure, but it doesn't "come" with Lubuntu.
<lubuntudownunder> Got lubuntu working on a pc from 2006, it's pretty quick seeing as this pc has only 512mb of ram & a 40gb hdd
<MaxFrames> in lubuntu 14.04, how do I make so that a certain command (namely, "setxkbmap it") is executed at boot time?
<MaxFrames> I need the it keyboard layout to be selected in the logon screen
<BWMerlin> join #deluge
<wwwwww> hi . I just upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 ... I lost the usb modem network connection.. its the only way I connect ..tried reinstall modem manager and network manager but made no difference...is there something else I can try ?
<leszek> wwwwww: would be interesting to know if there is any error message. Did just the icon dissappear or doesn't it connect anymore ?
<wwwwww> the icon was missing after upgrade .. i put a new one in panel but it shows eth only
<wwwwww> when i start in advanced mode and try to make a network connection I get warning 724 ttyusb port attribute not fully set
<leszek> wwwwww: could you try starting nm-applet with root rights. So gksu nm-applet (first you need to kill the currently running version though)
<wwwwww> ok will try that ...thanks leszek  back in 10 minutes let you know results
<wwwwww> hi leszek tried  nm-applet ...window popped  up showing network status .. offline.
<wwwwww> but still no option to get online
<leszek> wwwwww:  hmm... and manually adding a connection does not work ?
<wwwwww> i made and deleted connection several times ... but the icon does not show mobile broadband
<wwwwww> everything else went ok with the upgrade
<leszek> hmm... maybe it is missing a package. But I never used this so I can only guess
<leszek> wwwwww: are those packages installed ?
<leszek> network-manager-openconnect-gnome, network-manager-openvpn-gnome, network-manager-vpnc-gnome, network-manager-pptp-gnome
<wwwwww> network manager is
<wwwwww> i go check the others back in a bit
<wwwwww> hi leszek if all those packages need to be installed... then i am  SOL ...because i cant get online ..usb modem is the only way
<leszek> then I am out of ideas
<wwwwww> ok thanks .. for some reason it didnt install the packages
<wwwwww> to bad everything else is working great
<wwwwww> tomorrow i delete the partition and do i clean install of 14.04..cya
<leszek> wwwwww: I am not sure if this packages are needed though
<leszek> so don't reinstall yet
<leszek> maybe someone else with knowledge about usb modem setup can help you
<wwwwww> ok ..it shows to blue icons next to 2 packages ..only a few bytes needed
<wwwwww> i could probably download and install them manually
<comics_idees> hi
<comics_idees> I would like to set a wallpaper in dual monitor but the monitors are different resolution
<comics_idees> how can I do this
<comics_idees> i use lubuntu
<leszek> comics_idees: you mean a stretched wallpaper ?
<comics_idees> yes but I dont stretch it
<comics_idees> it is in proper witdth
<comics_idees> width for 2 monitors
<leszek> yeah I guess it does not work with different resolutions set. This needs support in pcmanfm which isn't there
<leszek> or at least it wasn't there last time I checked.
<comics_idees> so what should I do
<comics_idees> when I open pc one screen has the wallpaper and the other screen has default lubuntu wallpaper
<comics_idees> I wish the wallpaper cover both screens
<leszek> comics_idees: that isn't supported by pcmanfm
<comics_idees> is there any other utility
<comics_idees> that could do the same ?
<leszek> if you don't need desktop icons you could use a normal wallpaper setter
<leszek> feh is one of this apps
<comics_idees> what is a normal wallpaper setter
<comics_idees> feh ok
<comics_idees> I will try it
<leszek> feh is a commandline app. So make sure to read its manpage (man feh in terminal)
<comics_idees> hm this sounds difficult\
<comics_idees> I will try it
<leszek> it isn't. You just need to fint the correct parameter
<wwwwww> i found the 2 deb packages . will go try it . back in a bit
<comics_idees> I tried feh
<comics_idees> but the wallpaper is like an image in feh it is not wall paper
<comics_idees> you click close
<comics_idees> and it disappears
<leszek> comics_idees: you did not read the manpage than. There is an option to set it as wallpaper
<comics_idees> it was like wallpaper
<comics_idees> it took the whole screen
<comics_idees> but it has option close
<leszek> then it wasn't running in wallpaper mode
<leszek> did you execute this ?
<leszek> feh --bg-scale /path/to/image.file
<comics_idees> hm no
<comics_idees> I replace /path/to with   usr/local etc etc ?
<leszek> try the --bg-* commands out these are for setting the background
<comics_idees> these commands should be given after every reboot?
<comics_idees> should I put feh in autostart?
<leszek> you can put feh in autostart or create a config for it
<leszek> this wiki is very helpful on this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Feh
<Mr_Comet> Hello ppl. Good day.
<koell> Hello Mr_Comet
<Mr_Comet> Hello :)
<Mr_Comet> I am a PuppyLinux user. ex user of Mint 14 XFCE
<koell> You're welcome!
<Mr_Comet> i was told by a friend to try Lubuntu os.
<koell> yeah im on lubuntu too <3
<Mr_Comet> and i have successfully burned it on cd/rw
<koell> fastest lubuntu ever made :)
<Mr_Comet> yeah ive heard so about the speeds and ram usage claims.
<Mr_Comet> from live cd demo, i can see it uses only 202mb out of my 3GB Ram.
<koell> ultra lightweight, nothing crap :D
<Mr_Comet> I have a question thou.
<Mr_Comet> c:\ 30GB Fat32
<Mr_Comet> d:\ 268GB NTFS (For data only)
<Mr_Comet> i dont know what lubuntu needs for a proper install on my laptop.
<koell> u need an ext4 partition for
<Mr_Comet> i only use C:\ partition for os.
<Mr_Comet> So Ext4 for C:\ partition?
<koell> do u have other OS installed on that c: drive?
<Mr_Comet> yes
<koell> windows?
<Mr_Comet> couple of flavors of Puppy Linux and Windows
<Mr_Comet> Windows XP
<Mr_Comet> using Grub4 as present.
<Mr_Comet> *at
<koell> oh okey, so you can't format the whole disk and need to create a partition first
<Mr_Comet> thats my whole setup details.
<koell> but i think lubuntu will ask you on the installation
<Mr_Comet> i see
<Mr_Comet> the simplest way to install lubuntu for me would be to select SDA1 aka C:\ and format it to ext4 and install on it. rite?
<koell> Mr_Comet: then you will delete the other OS.
<Mr_Comet> yes. im aware of it
<koell> xD
<Mr_Comet> my data is on d:\ partition
<koell> good way
<Mr_Comet> yep.
<koell> lubuntu will ask you on the installation if you would like to keep the other OS or delete anything and install lubuntu alone
<Mr_Comet> i see
<koell> i've not tried puppy before, is it lightweight too?
<Mr_Comet> koell, is quick format ok?
<koell> quick format? do you want to delete the other os?
<Mr_Comet> PuppyLinux iso are around 150-200MB
<Mr_Comet> koell, yeah.
<Mr_Comet> i have the iso;s of all puppy linux including windows xp.
<Mr_Comet> so no problem if i want them again in future.
<koell> Mr_Comet: i dont know the difference. doesnt matter i think :D
<Mr_Comet> koell, Lubuntu iso file size is almost 700MB
<koell> i would just let the lubuntu installation do anything for me :D
<sparrow___> first time lubuntu user here to, in the process of installing
<Mr_Comet> PuppyLinux iso file size is just almost 200mb.
<Mr_Comet> sparrow___, cool.
<koell> Mr_Comet: oh cool so it is fast?
<Mr_Comet> koell, lolz okies :D
<Mr_Comet> koell, "lightening" fast.
<sparrow___> does it really use 200bm ram idle?
<sparrow___> mb*
<koell> :D
<Mr_Comet> sparrow___, for me yes. around 200-202mb or so out of my 3GB ram during demo live cd/rw
<koell> yeah in in idle
<koell> 203 :D
<sparrow___> thats not very lightweight :( i thought it would be around 80-100 like the xp i tried
<koell> with i3wm you only need 150 :D
<koell> lightweight enough these days
<koell> idk any lighter :)
<sparrow___> all i want to do is have QT creator, and be able to build Blender
<sparrow___> is there a better choise than lubuntu?
<sparrow___> (running in a VM)
<Mr_Comet> 200mb seems nice.
<koell> why dont you install blender on the machine itself?
<sparrow___> building it
<sparrow___> not running
<koell> oh okey
<koell> Mr_Comet: how much does puppy need in idle?
<Mr_Comet> iso is just 200mb or less
<Mr_Comet> i dont think it uses alot.
<koell> the new firefox is really fast as well
<sparrow___> lubuntu and puppy can run the same software?
<koell> idk, is puppy a derivate of ubuntu?
<Mr_Comet> koell, fast and some say version 29 makes computer hot.
<Mr_Comet> sparrow___, it needs pet files. no apt gets.
<sparrow___> Mr_Comet: as a windows user i have no idea what that means. but i gues its a "no" :)
<koell> Mr_Comet: Hot? it is lot faster than before :D
<Mr_Comet> sparrow___, how fast is the install ?
<sparrow___> Mr_Comet:  been at it for 2h now -.-
<Mr_Comet> WHAT?
<Mr_Comet> how old is ur pc/laptop?!?!
<sparrow___> not the fastest laptop and im doing alot of other stuff at the same time
<Mr_Comet> VM ware?
<sparrow___> virtualbox
<Mr_Comet> okies
<Mr_Comet> gonna install lununtu.
<Mr_Comet> lubuntu
<Mr_Comet> bye :D
<sparrow___> bye
<koell> bye
<Mr_Comet> o/
<Mr_Comet> ta ta
<ideasman42> sparrow___, got it working?
<sparrow___> ideasman42:  still installing -.-
<ideasman42> ?
<ideasman42> why so long?
<ideasman42> ???
<ideasman42> on my system it takes ~10min max
<ideasman42> if you have an old system, using a VM probably isnt a great idea
<ideasman42> its just going to run baddly
<ideasman42> and annoy you
<sparrow___> xp took nowhere this long time :/
<sparrow___> yes its "old" but im also running it in powersaving mode to its doomed to take a while :/
<ideasman42> sparrow___, xp if 14 years old
<ideasman42> you could try a lightweight linux thats also 14 years old
<ideasman42> but then you wont get a modern development environment
<ideasman42> sparrow___, ubuntu is one of the most popular systems running in the cloud
<ideasman42> its really quite well suited to running in VM's
<ideasman42> if this gives trouble, I think you may have issues with your setup
<ktk1> Hi all.  Is this an ok place to look for help with display driver issues?
<sparrow___> the only purposse of this VM is for me to get familiar with the source code again...
<sparrow___> i had no problems 1 year ago when installing it on my main os
<sparrow___> ideasman42:  you said QTcreator saves the different "find in files"
<sparrow___> is there a way to keep this when restaring qt?
<urielvigilant> i download a open source software, after extract i have 2 folders and 3 or 4 files, one of those is .JAR , how to install this on my lubuntu 14.04 ?
<sparrow___> it thats the cause i will just drop the whole VM thinge
<sparrow___> and install qt for windows
<ideasman42> sparrow___, nope
<ideasman42> it saves the searh string
<ideasman42> but not the search results
<sparrow___> i find it weird how none of the softwares actually does that
<sparrow___> been looking on sotwares ment purely for "find in files" not even those have tye option to keep the reslut if closing the software
<sparrow___> its a great tool for shortcuts
<ideasman42> sparrow___,  for this stuff, I use grep a lot too
<ideasman42> sparrow___, think picking your OS based on a find tool is a bit silly
<ideasman42> there are loads more important things to worry about
<ideasman42> like good compiler warnings, debugging tools available... stability
<sparrow___> ideasman42:  im picking OS depending on what will make me able to build
<sparrow___> im all for windows
<ideasman42> meh, well, use whatever works
<ideasman42> but you were having a lot of trouble with windows
<sparrow___> in the VM yes
<sparrow___> but i "need" the snapshot function
<sparrow___> ideasman42: meh, im gona cut the power for the lubuntu VM. if i cant get it to work with the xp VM...ile just drop the whole idea with a VM.
<sparrow___> it hough it was about done when it was in 83% before... but then it goes back to 1%>
<sparrow___> god knows how long this will take
<sparrow___> its 2gb big now
<sparrow___> had the impression ubuntu was small enough to fit on a small usb stick
<ideasman42> one with exact packages chosen would be
<ideasman42> but most desktop installs include things like email programes, image editor, etc
<ktk1> Looking for display driver help. Any takers?
<lozenge> i just installed lubuntu on an acer aspire one. the wifi see's my network but i type my encryption key in and nothing happens
<ktk1> Anyone know how to fix monitor frequency out of range error?
<ktk1> I'm looking for help with display driver issues.  Anyone got the magic?
<bjorn_> Hi all. I have problem to lock my screen, neither when I try to  "lock" in the menu or waking up computer after suspend. Quickfix? Bug?
<ianorlinlaptop> bjorn which versoin of lubuntu?
<bjorn_> ianorlinlaptop, the last one, 14.04
<ianorlinlaptop> go to the menu prefrences light locker settings and make sure it says lock screen after suspend
<bjorn_> ianorlinlaptop, great!
<bjorn_> brb
<ianorlinlaptop> also make sure enable light locker is on as well
<bjorn_> ianorlinlaptop, its one step forward. It  works when suspend from menu, although not from my dedicated Fn button.
<comics_idees> can I change background in login screen of lubuntu?
<ianorlinlaptop> comics_idees: to do that you would need to edit /etc/lightdm/light-dm-gtk-greeter.conf and change the background file to the file you want to replace the background with
<bjorn_> ianorlinlaptop, hmm. it seems that Light locker doesn't remember my settings, even if I tick "apply" the switch is OFF next time I try.
<bjorn_> and what about my issue about just locking the screen, seems strange to me not to be able to lock my session when off for couple of seconds
<ianorlinlaptop> I think control alt L is the shortcut for locking in lubuntu not sure about fn key to lock would have ot do keybinding
<bjorn_> ctrl alt L doesn't work. lock from menu works now anyway.  another step forward
<hiig_> hey, is anyone able to help me set up raid1? ive got a computer here on the installation screen, but i cant find anything regarding raid
<ktk1>  I'm trying to figure how to fix signal frequency out of range when I'm using the radeon driver. The fglrx driver doesn't give me that error messege. With the open source driver I have to boot with a different monitor, then switch back to the monitor I use normally.
<wwwwww> Hello . yesterday upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 and lost my usb modem connection ..So today i did clean install 14.04 and still no usb modem .. then tried live cd still unable to connect usb modem ..question. does 14.04 work with usb modem
<wwwwww> after some reading . found  the problem.. 14.04 has a bug with the wifi icon ,,should have waited a few months before trying..
#lubuntu 2014-05-01
<alan_47> hello there. I installed ubuntu on my machine from liveUSB, however, it won't boot from disk, the grub menu shows but after that some green and pink dots appear on screen, i've tried nomodeset and blacklist nouvea, nvidia gtx560 here
<alan_47> blacklisting nouvea makes the lubuntu logo appear but after that it freezes on black screen
<alan_47> why can't it just work like it works from the liveusb?
<Cometz> wb KyouReeUs4nfo
<Cometz> hello everyone
<Cometz> im new to lubuntu
<Cometz> anyone wana recommend a good efficient zip file maker?
<Cometz> thx in advance
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Cometz: man gzip
<Cometz> okies
<Cometz> is it like 7zip?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Cometz: No, gzip isn't like 7zip, as in it chooses .gz extension by default limiting user to choose extension of choice. Nonetheless, LZW is used for compression. If you are looking to compress via GUI, just right click on file, click compress and choose extension of your choice for the output file.
<sagsaw> hello
<sagsaw> i have a question
<sagsaw> if i install minimal ubuntu and then i install lubuntu-core ... will the distro become lubuntu or will it be ubuntu? so will there 5 years support or 3 years support
<sagsaw> whats this about support ... someone told me if i installed lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu14.04 LTS ... lubuntu-desktop will get 5 years support
<sagsaw> whats this about support ... someone told me if i installed lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu14.04 LTS ... lubuntu-desktop will get 5 years support
<Cometz> sagsaw, backup everything before installing lubuntu
<Cometz> by default, it wipes all paritions and installs ext4
<sagsaw> no thats not the question ...
<Cometz> i know
<sagsaw> whats this about support ... someone told me if i installed lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu14.04 LTS ... lubuntu-desktop will get 5 years support
<Cometz> LTS is Long term support
<sagsaw> ya
<Cometz> get updates
<sagsaw> see lubuntu is 3 year support for LTS so how will a lubuntu package be supported for 5 years thats the question
<Cometz> im a new lubuntu user.
<Cometz> but ok with 3/5 support
<sagsaw> ok ...
<sagsaw> just send email to julien regarding this
<sagsaw> hope some advanced user or lubuntu developer can answer this
<sagsaw> whats this about support ... someone told me if i installed lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu14.04 LTS ... lubuntu-desktop will get 5 years support
<comics_idees> what are some must have software apps for lubuntu
<bjorn_> hi all, the day before yesterday I got som help to load nm-applet in autostart. Now, not even this works. My nm-applet is not visible. what Is wrong?
<comics_idees> what is a nm applet
<bjorn_> comics_idees, network manager applet, the one that usually shows your wifi connection
<comics_idees> hm
<comics_idees> in autostart you could put a .desktop  file
<kerloi> Hi. I recently changed a computer OS from win XP to lubuntu and I discovered a graphic problem. If anything (mouse cursor, window, menu ...) touch the left side of the screen the window (or menu ...) turn darker (like if a half-transparent grey window apperas on the top of it).
<kerloi> I tried a live dvd of linux mint and the result is the same.
<kerloi> It's very hard to ggoglise that problem (I'm in pain describing it) and moreover if I take a screenshot everything seems fine ...
<kerloi> I've activated the propriatary drivers without success.
<kerloi> Something else to say, the screen have an offset on the left (it is 1 cm bigger than the screen) and the auto adjust function of the screen doesn't change anything (and it is impossible to correct it manually)...
<kerloi> The scrren itself is not to blame as  it works perfectly with other computers.
<kerloi> I'm stuck with that problem ...
<kerloi> If I add a 10 px margin on the left in the openbox configuration I can have my windows maximazied without problem
<kerloi> If I add less (5 px for example) the problem persist but the color changes less than without margin
<comics_idees> is there any musthave app that we should download and install in lubuntu?
<Mr_Comet> yes
<comics_idees> can you tell a list of necessary apps?
<Mr_Comet> TestDisk
<Mr_Comet> cuz i lost my valuable partition when it wiped my whole harddisk
<holstein> comics_idees: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, you havfe access to the same applications from the same officially supported repositories
<Mr_Comet> i used TestDisk to salvage whatever old data from old partition i had.
<holstein> comics_idees: there are thousands and thousands of applications available.. and those are just the default, officially supported, free to download from the default repository applications
<Mr_Comet> holstein, lubuntu uses same installation from ubuntu?
<holstein> Mr_Comet: no.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Mr_Comet> i should have be aware of that.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: they are the exact same sources, or repositories
<comics_idees> Mr_Comet if you download ubuntu software center to lubuntu you have ubuntu apps
<holstein> Mr_Comet: all the officially supported "flavours" share the sources
<Mr_Comet> i lost my harddisk data 5yrs ago by ubuntu. now it happens again by lubuntu. what a fate i have...
<holstein> comics_idees: no
<holstein> the "ubuntu apps" are in the repos
<holstein> you dont need the software center to have access to "ubuntu apps".. but, that is where the store is, where commercial applications are offered
<comics_idees> Mr Comet why did you lose your data?
<holstein> Mr_Comet: ubuntu doesnt lose data..
<Mr_Comet> here's my sad story.
<Mr_Comet> same thing happened 5yrs ago.
<Mr_Comet> same tragic
<Mr_Comet> i had windows, and frugal puppylinux on C:\ Drive, Fat32 30GB partition.
<holstein> ubuntu is just the distro of linux.. the operating system.. its not responsible for keeping data
<Mr_Comet> I had data on d:\ drive, NTFS 260GB
<holstein> as with *any* operating system, backups should be kept.. *all* hard drives fail
<Mr_Comet> i installed lubuntu 1st time. bootloader not working due to grub4dos
<Mr_Comet> 2nd time i select lubuntu replace ubuntu
<Mr_Comet> this time installation wiped harddisk.
<Mr_Comet> old NTFS partition lost.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you need to have backups, and do manual partitioning, and make *certain* in those scenarios
<Mr_Comet> 1st time i tried the last custom option and installed it.
<comics_idees> well I think there are options in the bdginning to say to install in a partition or in whole disk
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you should have backups before doing any partitioning like that
<Mr_Comet> Grub4dos didnt got replaced by lubuntu installation
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you had a specifically complex partitioning scheme, and its easy to make an error
<Mr_Comet> 2nd time i left lubuntu replace ubuntu. it replaced whole harddisk!
<holstein> Mr_Comet: "it" did what you asked it to
<comics_idees> when you say replace the os means it will delete all other OS
<holstein> yup ^
<Mr_Comet> i sincerely hope ubuntu/lubuntu have a notice tag on installation that it will erase everything when user lets it install normally
<comics_idees> and keeps only lubuntu
<Mr_Comet> comics_idees, i didnt cared about losing os. i cared about losing 2nd NTFS partition!!!
<Mr_Comet> 1st partition had ext4
<holstein> Mr_Comet: that would be a misunderstanding of the automatic installer, which i would have, and still do suggest not using if you have a complex partitioning scheme.. and even then, you have a backup before proceeding
<holstein> Mr_Comet: *all* hard drives fail
<Mr_Comet> ive installed mint.
<Mr_Comet> its clear
<holstein> Mr_Comet: the mint installer is quite similar, and no matter what installer you use for what operating system, you need backups before working with partitions like that
<Mr_Comet> this is the 2nd time ive lost my harddisk data to ubuntu's method of default installation.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: mint documenation and community will not disagree.. you *will* lose any data that is not backed up.. *all* drives fail
<holstein> Mr_Comet: its the second time you lost data due to your misunderstanding of the installer
<Mr_Comet> mint never **wipes** harddisk nor re-partition. it always install when user wants.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: feel free to come and ask before hand...
<holstein> Mr_Comet: i do what you are describing with any operating system i choose
<Mr_Comet> i dont think i have anything more to ask about installation since i have a blank harddisk now.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you asked the ubuntu installer to do what it did.. i would have suggested manual partitioning to acheive what you wanted
<holstein> Mr_Comet: regardless, the take-away i urge you take from this, constructively is.. have backups in the future before doing any partitioning like that
<Mr_Comet> i was a fool to assume ubuntu's installation might be like mint.
<holstein> the ubuntu installer is not responsible for your data
<Mr_Comet> holstein, i know.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you can have the mint installer become the ubuntu one if you like
<Mr_Comet> ubuntu have always been ubuntu
<holstein> !contribute | Mr_Comet
<ubottu> Mr_Comet: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Mr_Comet> i was wrong.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you can lobby for, or ask for whatever you like.. but, the issue is not with the installer, friend
<Mr_Comet> holstein, thats why i wont lobby.
<Mr_Comet> ubuntu is perfect for new blank harddisk. period.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: sure.. please help by not spreading mis-information about the installer.. take responsibility
<holstein> Mr_Comet: ubuntu is not "perfect".. it works as advertised
<Mr_Comet> holstein,  im not complaining. i just said im a victim of my mistake.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: you can complain, im just making sure the information is correct
<holstein> Mr_Comet: i feel for your situation, and loss of data.. and mean no harm
<Mr_Comet> no problem.
<holstein> the mint installer, or any partitioner can be used to accidentally, or through error, lose partitions/data
<holstein> and through error, i dont mean user error.. just any little problem at that stage can be *very* problematic
<Mr_Comet> anyways
<Mr_Comet> i just wanted to say what happened to me by lubuntu experience.
<Mr_Comet> thats all.
<Mr_Comet> im off to dinner.
<Mr_Comet> see ya holstein . nice talking to ya
<holstein> Mr_Comet: sure. i just read that you were implying using the mint installer would have resulted in no data loss, and i just wanted to clarify
<holstein> Mr_Comet: cheers!
<Waynes1> sometimes when I drag&drop files from the archive manager the mouse pointer stays in drag form (that grabbing hand icon) and I can't click stuff anymore (for example right now)
<Waynes1> can someone tell me the name of the archive manager so I can kill it and hopefully recover?
<Waynes1> or maybe the key combination to close it?
<Waynes1> that was the wrong one...
<comics_idees> if you press esc?
<comics_idees> does it work?
<Waynes1> no :(
<comics_idees> the file manager is  PCManFM
<Waynes1> does not kill the archive manager though
 * Waynes1 reboots
<john_rambo> Is there a tool like gwibber for lubuntu ? gwibber is trying to install Unity related stuff
<holstein> john_rambo: you can try --no-install-recommends
<Waynes> ok, now that I have a mouse again: the process was killed "file-roller"
<asd> hi where can i find link to default wallpaper from 14.04?
<comics_idees> I installed google earth in lubuntu 14.04 but the result is to show only outlines of countries and black screen inside the earth
<comics_idees> no terrain
<comics_idees> just black screen
<holstein> let them know you are having issues with it.. is it flash?
<comics_idees> I dont know if it is flash
<comics_idees> I downloaded a .deb
<comics_idees> stable
<comics_idees> are those .deb in flash?
<holstein> comics_idees: correct. but we dont maintain that deb.. lubuntu is not doing anything to keep or prevent google earth from running.. but, there is very little we can do to facilitate its running
<comics_idees> yes but this .deb was for ubuntu
<ianorlin> I don't really use google earth
<comics_idees> do you have an alternative software?
<holstein> comics_idees: sure. but, we dont create it, here
<holstein> comics_idees: we cant, and are not allowed to support it
<holstein> comics_idees: you have to let them know its broken for you..
<comics_idees> if you do not use google earth is there an alternative software?
<comics_idees> where should I mention this problem with google earth?
<holstein> comics_idees: with google earth.. where ever they say support questions go
<holstein> otherwise, you may not have the needed 3d drivers.. or 3d support
<comics_idees> the 3d drivers can be installed in lubuntu?
<comics_idees> how
<holstein> comics_idees: it depends on your hardware, and if/how well the manufacturer supports linux
<comics_idees> I have an Ati radeon 9000/9100 graphics card
<comics_idees> it was playing well google earth for many years
<holstein> comics_idees: then you can try the open driver, which you are now, and the proprietary one. though, the open one is usually the "best",a nd experimenting on this level can be challenging, and break things
<holstein> comics_idees: sure.. let them know you want to use the product still
<comics_idees> I use variety for wallpaper
<comics_idees> but it shows wallpaper only to main screen
<comics_idees> and does not show wallpaper in extended screen
<comics_idees> I have external screen
<comics_idees> I think it is a bug of lubuntu
<comics_idees> that cannot set wallpaper in every screen
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ianorlin> does it display lay wallpaper with pcmanfm?
<comics_idees> it displays custom wall paper on one screen only
<comics_idees> and the extended screen shows default wallpaper
<comics_idees> I want to change the wallpaper in extended screen
<comics_idees> but it does not change
<comics_idees> so my main screen has wallpaper and the extended screen has default wallpaper
<holstein> comics_idees: ok..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> if you think you have a bug.. though, i typically just dont expect that of LXDE
<holstein> you can and likely should try and confirm upstream and post a bug there when possible
<Kamilion> I've noticed a lot of weird behavior in 14.04
<holstein> Kamilion: i have not.. you'll need to elaborate for a volunteer to help you sort through it
<comics_idees> ok I mentioned my problem to google earth
<comics_idees> now I wait if somebody answer this from google
#lubuntu 2014-05-02
<XFT> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a keyboard named Rii mini i8 bluetooth
<cristian_c> I'd like make it working with lubuntu
<cristian_c> *to
<cristian_c> How can I enable the external keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<cristian_c> *already
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Meerkat> is it plugged into your computer?
<cristian_c> Meerkat, it is a bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> I've purchased a keyboard named Rii mini i8 bluetooth
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> I've paired it
<comics_idees> I use variety for wallpapers it changes your wallpaper every 5 mins
<comics_idees> it is good software
<Mr_Comet> Good evening everyone..
<Mr_Comet> is "User and Groups" app available on Lubuntu? Cause i remember it was there and created a normal account
<Mr_Comet> i updated my lubuntu
<holstein> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Mr_Comet> i now cant find user and groups on sudo account at all
<Mr_Comet> okies
<holstein> Mr_Comet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<holstein> specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<Mr_Comet> im surprised user and groups are no more avail on menu.
<holstein> Mr_Comet: i think there is one
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so anything you can do there, you can do in lubuntu
<holstein> you can always add that particular application if you want it.. but, doing it in the terminal will work the same for most linux
<Mr_Comet> i see
<Mr_Comet> Thank you for the links ubottu  and holstein
<Mr_Comet> installed gnome-tools.
<pacmyc> Hi there! What could be wrong if most of my Fn-keys dont work (volume +/- for example) but xev reports correctyl, for example "XF86AudioRaiseVolume" when Fn vol + are pressed..? Pleas epm me for details,
<holstein> pacmyc: please keep it in the channel. *not* in PM
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<pacmyc> thanks. When running acpi_listen and press Fn + volUp several times I get this result; button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<pacmyc> But according to the documentation the second number should be the number of times the key is pressed. Why doesn't i increase?
<holstein> personally, i dont expect so much from lubuntu/lxde.. i use them knowing that certain "compromises" have been made for lightness
<holstein> when i run into that exact issue, i'll load up a xubuntu live CD, or one of the bigger distros, and see if things work there, and how they are being implemented
<pacmyc> OK. But generally as I undertand, the acpi recognizes the right command when the key is pressed but the OS doesn't respond to it. Seems like it should be a quite easy problem..
<pacmyc> I didn't like Ubuntu, because it feels to much like windows, which I have kicked out from all my computers.. I dont want anything more to do with microsoft
<holstein> pacmyc: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Mr_Comet> lolz
<pacmyc> yes, but without all the "wannabe" windows crap
<holstein> pacmyc: please use the #lubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. lots of folks develop for *all* flavours.. if you dont prefer ubuntu, dont use it..
<pacmyc> ok
<oozbooz> where would I set key-binding, for instance ALT-F2 for "run" prompt
<oozbooz> 2nd, a chrome browser pops-up in another workspace voluntarily ... just the image, I could not interact with it
<leszek> oozbooz: openbox configuration basically so editing your rc.xml file, normally found in the ~/.config/openbox should work
<oozbooz> ALT-F2 is there by default, and many others... but I don't think it works
<oozbooz> I have to mentioned that I used XFCE on the same box as well, is there a potential for conflict?
<krytarik> oozbooz: If you are using the latest Lubuntu version, i.e. 14.04, please see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217758&p=12995912#post12995912
<oozbooz> krytarik, thanks for the suggestion... have to relogin, but it works
<krytarik> oozbooz: Well, "openbox --reconfigure" would have worked too. :D
<oozbooz> now you are telling me... ;-)
<krytarik> oozbooz: Well, at least you know *now*, for the next time. :P
<oozbooz> what about 2nd question of chrom-browser popping over another workspace on its own
<oozbooz> I have all my Google apps in Chrom (gmail, drive, etc)... I am guessing they are refreshing
<oozbooz> I have Opera and FF open as well, none of them doing it
<comics_idees> i used icon sets from noobs lab and now I did lubuntu to look like windows
<ianorlin> oozbooz to fix that right click on lxpanel in the taskbar on the chromium window after shifting workspace and move it back is one work around
<ianorlin> also I think there is a setting if you drag it off edge of screen might be set to do that
<oozbooz> ianorlin, I found cleaner solution ... just use Opera and FF... for some reason, Chrome windows differs from the rest... I don't think they use LXDE window theme config
<jo_jo> I tried to copy the ISO to usb drive with dd command and it doesn't seems to work. Right now I have only Ubuntu 14.04 64bit installed on my computer. and the USB stick with Lubuntu I tried to create was the 32bit image. Is that the reason why it's not working?
<leszek> jo_jo: that should not be the reason
<leszek> jo_jo: how did you dd command exactly look like ?
<jo_jo> sudo dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<comics_idees> is it easy to create a vino server to lubuntu and then connect from a vnc viewer from a windows pc?
<leszek> jo_jo: ok the command looks good. Btw. I would not recommend 512k blocks
<hylian> hello all
<jo_jo> what would you recommend?
<leszek> jo_jo: and when trying to boot up it does not show any bootloader or can't boot from the stick ?
<leszek> jo_jo: removing the bs=512k. But that would not cause this problem
<jo_jo> It doesn't appear in the BIOS
<hylian> a hard drive? cd-rom? new ram? maybe I can help, been a comp tech since 1988/
<jo_jo> I will try to create it now with Startup Disk Creator and see if it will work
<jo_jo> If not, I will come back :)
<hylian> well ok, bye all.
<Mr_Comet> Hello all
<Mr_Comet> i use truecrypt program and i cant use it in normal/custom account cuz i dont like using admin account all the time.
<Mr_Comet> is there a command i can run truecrypt without having to login to admin each time ?
<Mr_Comet> sudo asked for the current user's password
<Mr_Comet> but since the account isnt sudoer list. it wont have rights.
<Mr_Comet> any suggestions?
<Mr_Comet> is "su" command safe?
<jozefk> How do I invert mouse scrolling in LUbuntu?
<krytarik> jozefk: Like here: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=86724
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint | Hey guys
<ubottu> Hey guys: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<krytarik> SonikkuAmerica: Really? LOL
<jozefk> SonikkuAmerica, I use Lubuntu. How about you?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have it on one of my machines, but not this one
<jozefk> thanks krytarik it works :)
<comics_idees> anyone uses disper for dual monitor?
<comics_idees> is there a way to search only images 2304x768 size?
<Unit193> Search in?
<comics_idees> I want to google search for images
<comics_idees> but only 2304x768 resolution
<Unit193> Yes, there's a size option on the side.
<comics_idees> how can I find this option?
<comics_idees> I dont see it
<Unit193> Oh bleh, now they only have "icon", "large", and "medium"
<comics_idees> ok I found it
<comics_idees> they have a last option
<comics_idees> down
<comics_idees> that you put your resolution
<p1ro> hi, why everytime i log out and log i lose a few settings "like synaptic, teamviewer"
#lubuntu 2014-05-03
<mrchristopher> hi.  i have a slightly offtopic question...  i am getting my grandmother a used computer, and price is a big deal...  i am looking at these, and was wondering if I could get some input...   http://www.innovatepc.com/categories/Computers/?sort=pricedesc&page=2
<p1ro> hi, how i do restore my bottom bar ?
<holstein> p1ro: many ways.. you can just put it back.. or, you can remove the config file for it, and relog or reboot or reload
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=94 for example
<p1ro> holstein, thanks for answer, i did mess it up did remove something and now all the programs just list even under clock
<p1ro> ok ill check
<holstein> p1ro: you can always experiement with the guest account, or a live CD. so you dont break anything in your installed user
<p1ro> holstein, well i get what you mean, but i was not experimenting was a missclick and everything messed lol
<p1ro> ill try removing the config and restarting
<alku> Hi everyone, upgraded to lubuntu 14.04, however network settings does not have 'connections' tab. it is listing 3 tabs only i.e. 'general', 'dns' and 'hosts'. Can anybody help
<holstein> alku: what are you trying to do?
<alku> trying to see available connections as it was very easy with my older version 13.10
<holstein> alku: is the nm-applet running? if not, open a terminal and start it
<holstein> nm-applet &
<holstein> then, see if you see connections
<alku> holstein: run nm-applet but there is no graphical sign of connectivity. I somehow managed to connect through my cell phone however the network-admin dialogue does not show any activity
<alku> holstein: when i plug in my usb modem or when i switch on wi-fi, i can't see available networks as i used to before
<holstein> alku: is the nm-applet running? or no?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> i would just see if my wifi is there at all.. or needs a module
<alku> holstein: when i run nm-applet, nothing happens
<alku> ubottu: thanks, the wifi drivers are installed and working, but there is no display of available wifi networks
<ubottu> alku: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> alku: do you have a network applet in the tray?
<holstein> alku: why are you saying the drivers are installed and working? if you have no connection?
<holstein> alku: the bot link i triggered ubottu to give you lists the troubleshooting specfics im suggesting you do
<alku> holstein: yes there is, it opens up connection properties with eth0 and lo connections
<holstein> alku: lspci is showing the device or no.. ifconfig is showing the device or no. etc
<holstein> alku: thats what i would expect to see if i didnt have the proper wifi drivers installed
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> alku: you can pastebin "lspci" and "ifconfig" if you like
<alku> holstein: please find result of lsusb and ifconfig on http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384160/
<alku> holstein: you can see my huewei modem listed, but i can not find a way to connect to it
<holstein> alku: if it were me, i would remove what im not using, and reboot.. wire up and make sure i have all updates availalbe
<holstein> so, via wired internet.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> if you say "i dont have wired".. then, just do it here, now
<holstein> then, i reboot, having removed "extra" NIC's, and concentrate on the one you want to use.. referencing
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> you have wlan0 listed in your list, which makes me thing you are just not using the nm-applet
<alku> holstein: already performed sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday, could not fix. I guess there are some broken packages
<alku> holstein: nm-applet does not give any output, nor any error message
<holstein> alku: do it again, *now* to make sure, as i suggested, that you have *all* available upgrades
<holstein> alku: if you have broken packages, you will get an error about that when running the command i asked you to run.. you can share that error in a pastebin
<alku> holstein: its done one more time, can you tell me how to remove 'extra NICs'?
<holstein> alku: please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> alku: i suggest taking them out of the machine
<holstein> alku: unplug, phisically, whatever you are not using
<holstein> any USB devices.. easily removable devices you are not using, that are not related to this issue
<alku> holstein: i have run 'sudo apt-get update' successfully. query 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' gives out finished with 0 upgraded and successful query result
<holstein> alku: ok.. so you do *not* have broken packages then, according to the package manager. and you are up to date.
<holstein> alku: please move on then
<holstein> alku: reboot, remove all extra devices, and refer to..
<holstein> !wifi
<alku> holstein: i will reboot and come back, thanks
<alku> holstein: when i run nm-applet it gives a pop-up 'wireless networks available'. However i want to be able to see all available networks (wifi, usb etc) in the network manager graphically
<holstein> alku: sure.. are they not in the list, friend?
<holstein> alku: there will need to actually be some, for a list to populate
<alku> holstein: i am not a good linux user, is there anything i am missing here? i run network-admin and it does not list the 'connections' tab. that's all i understand
<holstein> alku: dont run network-admin
 * ianorlin tried searching that card and it appears it for connecting to a cell network I don't think that shows up in wifi
<holstein> alku: click on the little icon in the tray by the time
<holstein> alku: see the wireless access points
<alku> holstein: it gives out a pop-up 'connection properties' with tabs 'general' and 'support' with connections 'usb0' and 'lo' only
<holstein> alku: i know not what to tell you, friend
<holstein> alku: you need to make sure you have driver support.. you say you do, but i dont see anything indicating you have confirmed that
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> ^ will help you confirm that
<alku> holstein: sorry for too much trouble. thanks anyway
<holstein> alku: then, i just see them in the list.. i dont go in the menu.. i dont run any "network admin" i just click on them
<holstein> alku: you can try a 14.04 live CD to rmove your installation from the equation.. but, im sure its just a fiddly firmware, or an easy config setting
<holstein> alku: the USB0 is not the wifi?
<holstein> alku: what is usb0? and what not remove that? at least temporarily?
<alku> holstein: usb0 is the connection through my cell phone
<holstein> alku: then, disconnect that, and reboot with that *not* connected..
<alku> holstein: is there anyway i can connect my huewei modem, there is no graphical interface. any other way to connect. when i connect the dongle it does not list in the panel
<holstein> alku: remove *all* extra things from the machine, just to troubleshooti
<alku> i have removed everything except my cell phone to connect to webchat
<holstein> alku: it should.. and im trying to explain to you why i think its not showing up there
<holstein> alku: sure.. and you should remove it, as well, and test..
<holstein> alku: im proposing, the reason you dont see it there, is that you dont have driver support for the device
<holstein> alku: there is no secret button..
<alku> holstein: i will try to reboot with everything unplugged. meanwhile i have issue with 'chromium-browser' as well. my keyboard stops working on chromium all of a sudden, all other applications accept keyboard although
<alku> holstein: for this reason i am temporarily using 'midori' browser
<holstein> alku: not sure why.. could be related.. could have bad hardware causing all these issues, or misconfiguration
<holstein> i like to test with live CD's
<alku> holstein: thanks, i will try with live CD.
<ianorlin> oh holstein if someone has a problem with chromium browser not taking keyboard they need to quit ibus is the work around if someone else uses it
<FakeBoost> Hello, is the network connections app the same as the network manager??? Because i try to share internet connection with another machine and all over the internet says: open your network manager, but i can't find it.
<FakeBoost> How can I share the internet connection via ethernet cable? What's the configuration?
<Mr_Comet> share?
<FakeBoost> Yes.
<FakeBoost> Share the internet, how do i configure it?
<FakeBoost> Mr_Comet?
<Ascavasaion> Okay, loaded a bundle under "Volume", says I have data when I check balances with *141#  Plugged modem in, right clicked the networking icon and chose Edit Connections.  Chose Mobile Broadband, Add, Chose defaults or MTN specific options, changed no fields and saved the connection.  When I right click the network connections MTN connection does not appear as an option.  It is detected with lsusb.  MTN = my Mobile service provid
<Ascavasaion> er.
<Mr_Comet> mobile service network needs settings.
<Mr_Comet> thats the norm.
<Mr_Comet> i dont think its under broadband. but then im not used to usb modems.
<Mr_Comet> make sure access point is not forgotten
<Ascavasaion> any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<comics_idees> if you use dual monitor I suggest you to use  disper, together with disper-indicator, it is good for dual monitor
<Ascavasaion> I presume that is not for me hehehe
<comics_idees> however disper-indicator cannot be found in ppa repositories so you must download it manually
<comics_idees> I lost two days to set disper but now it is ok
<chulis> h
<Ascavasaion> i
<Ascavasaion> any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<comics_idees> You try to connect in wireless network?
<Ascavasaion> comics_idees: No... broadband
<comics_idees> In wireless network before you connect to a modem you must give your lubuntu user login name and password in a first window, and in a next window you must give the ssd and password. But I do not now about broadband
<Ascavasaion> comics_idees: Thank you anyway :)
<comics_idees> I tried to connect  to wireless and I did a mistake
<Ascavasaion> Cannot believe that this is so difficult.
<comics_idees> in the first window I was giving ssid and password but I should give lubuntu user login and password, and wait for a next window
<comics_idees> maybe it is the same in broadband
<comics_idees> my mistake was that I was typing ssid and password instead of lubuntu user name and password
<comics_idees> maybe the same is for broadband
<comics_idees> I do not know
<comics_idees> just try this if there is such a window
<comics_idees> i hope I made it clear I tried to explain
<Ascavasaion> No, but thank you.
<comics_idees> dont you have a window asking login and password?
<comics_idees> before you connect?
<Ascavasaion> Nope.
<Mr_Comet> im confused.
<comics_idees> hm so what do you see
<Mr_Comet> broadband modems usually have their ip 192.168.1.1
<Mr_Comet> or something like that
<comics_idees> yes my modem has this
<Mr_Comet> then login to that modem and setup settings.
<comics_idees> yes from browser you can
<Mr_Comet> once log-in details and settings are finished. reboot it.
<Mr_Comet> if all the lights come on. its connected.
<Ascavasaion> No, there is something else wrong... seems Modem is being linked to CDROm or something.
<comics_idees> hm
<Mr_Comet> Ascavasaion-  is your modem usb or Ethernet type?
<Ascavasaion> USB
<Mr_Comet> no wonder.
<Ascavasaion> Mr_Comet: Broadband modem.
<Mr_Comet> i can see.
<Ascavasaion> with Mobile SIM in it.
<comics_idees> hm it is difficult I do not use mobile sim
<Mr_Comet> comics_idees-  Ascavasaion is using usb type modem with sim card type.
<Mr_Comet> Ascavasaion-  better call your mobile service and ask for login details, settings and access point words.
<Mr_Comet> Ascavasaion-  then enter all those details and try
<comics_idees> and doesnot appear a window asking login and password? strange
<Mr_Comet> http://telecomtalk.info/step-by-step-guide-configuring-usb-modem-ubuntu/101849/
<Mr_Comet> maybe that might work?
<Mr_Comet> random google search for method of net setup for usb modem.
<Ascavasaion> Mr_Comet: It is all filled in by default.  I have used friend's modems of similar type and they worked out of the box.
<Mr_Comet> Ascavasaion-  out of the box on windows?
<Mr_Comet> plug out ethernet cable. switch off wifi. connect usb broadband and reboot system.
<Ascavasaion> Out of the box on this very machine... Linux.
<Mr_Comet> i wish i can help you more but i NEVER used usb modems before.
<Ascavasaion> Mr_Comet: thank you... I appreciate it.
<Mr_Comet> according to that website link.
<Mr_Comet> Most new Ubuntu versions detect a modem in few seconds. Only if it does not happen follow this procedure. In older Ubuntu versions I had faced the issue where my device was not recognized by Ubuntu network manager. In such situations wvdial can come to rescue. Wvdial package does not come preinstalled and will have to be installed separately (Not sure about just released Ubuntu 12.10 though
<Ascavasaion> Mr_Comet: I appreciate you trying to help.  thank you.
<Mr_Comet> use wvdial and hope it works manually for you
<Mr_Comet> you're welcome
<Ascavasaion> I used to use wvdial for my old dial-up modem... that was loooong ago hehe
<Mr_Comet> then its time you use same for this modem too
<Mr_Comet> if it works. problem solved then
<Ascavasaion> I suppose... does seem cumbersome though when there is a nice user friendly network manager available.
<Ascavasaion> *sigh*
<Ascavasaion> Oh well, yet again Linux is proven to be inferior.
<Ascavasaion> thank you to all who tried to help.
<CloudsDew> Can some say why 1920x1080 won't work with Virtualbox guest additional drivers installed?
<p1ro> hi. im trying to prevent teamviewer from starting with system, but still going
<markveidemanis> Hello
<markveidemanis> I did "do-release-upgrade" now It won't boot
<markveidemanis> shows an asterix at boot
<markveidemanis> I can do ctrl+alt+F6 to login, but the GUI is gone
<holstein> markveidemanis: ok. then, it is booting?
<holstein> markveidemanis: you get no graphical environment? but you *do* get boot?
<markveidemanis> But the login screen does not show
<holstein> markveidemanis: sure.. but it *is* booting? correct?
<holstein> markveidemanis: you are just not getting a GUI?
<markveidemanis> I guess the system is intact except that
<holstein> markveidemanis: you guess?... the system is booting correct?
<markveidemanis> Yes, all the files and services run as normal
<holstein> markveidemanis: anyways, from what i can tell, i would do the following.. in a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and address any errors and make sure all is well..
<markveidemanis> Ok, running
<holstein> then, i would see that i am indeed on 14.04. i would check "uname -a" and see that i have the kernel i expect, and lsb_release
<markveidemanis> uname -a : Linux lubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic
<holstein> markveidemanis: and the others completed without error?
<markveidemanis> Yep, no errors
<holstein> whats the output of startx ?
<comics_idees> how to set local weather in lubuntu indicator?
<markveidemanis> holstein, 'startx' shows me a blank screen
<markveidemanis> There was an error in the console when terminated
<markveidemanis> Not 'when' terminated, but only visiblke then
<holstein> markveidemanis: any relevant information can help a volunteer provide assistance
<alku> updated to lubuntu 14.04, however network manager is missing from the panel. nm-applet gives no result, many users facing same problem
<holstein> when i run "nm-applet" i get an applet..
<holstein> alku: have you tried something like wicd?
<alku> holstein: never tried. please tell me about it
<alku> I get following when i run nm-applet in the terminal: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-rNu4H230nQ: Connection refused
<holstein> alku: do you have the notification area added to the panel?
<alku> holstein: yes, on the right bottom is the icon for 'connection properties'
<holstein> alku: that *is* the nm-applet
<alku> holstein: there is no scroll-down bar with available networks, moreover the 'connection properties' does not list out all connections. it has tab for lo and eth only
<alku> holstein: if i install wicd, do i need to remove any conflicting package?
<holstein> sure, but that is not "nm-applet isnt starting"
<holstein> alku: i dont use wicd, friend.. its just an alternative i suggested back when you said the nm-applet wasnt running for you, but, it appears that it is
<alku> holstein: thanks for that, will see workaround for my usb device then
<Sceptic> Hello. Who will send me link to default wallpaper in Lubuntu 14.04?
<MichaelTunnell> is there a place online to view existing bugs like a bugzilla or maybe in launchpad?
<krytarik> MichaelTunnell: That'd be like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<krytarik> Sceptic: You can download it from here, for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-artwork
<Sceptic> krytarik, TU
<Sceptic> I just installed LXDE over standard 14.04 and now I know that menus could appear just after click, without need of waiting.
<MichaelTunnell> that link krytarik is not useful at all...that applies to all bugs in Ubuntu, PPAs and anything else that uses Launchpad...I wanted the specific Lubuntu section
<krytarik> MichaelTunnell: Well, you didn't ask specific. :P
<MichaelTunnell> I did ask specifically for Lubuntu...if I wanted all bugs related to Launchpad I would have went to #ubuntu-bugs or #launchpad
<krytarik> "<MichaelTunnell> is there a place online to view existing bugs like a bugzilla or maybe in launchpad?"
<krytarik> MichaelTunnell: That's all I've seen from you anyway. :)
<Sceptic> Is it possible to download Lubuntu "look" for LXDE installed over standard 14.04?
<MichaelTunnell> I am in #lubuntu for a reason...why would I asked about Ubuntu or any Launchpad bug in Lubuntu?
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> you can search there for whatever you like.. lubuntu related
<MichaelTunnell> though to be fair I suppose people would ask random crap here so my mistake to assume
<MichaelTunnell> Sceptic: yes
<MichaelTunnell> lubuntu-desktop
<MichaelTunnell> you can also just install lxde but lubuntu-desktop is the better option
<MichaelTunnell> holstein: yes and no
<MichaelTunnell> with the is ubuntu part...for example lxpanel has absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu proper
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: its actually just yes.. there is no seperate place for bugs.. though, you can join the specific lubuntu dev email list or whatever you like
<holstein> lxpanel is in the default repos
<Sceptic> MichaelTunnell, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?
<MichaelTunnell> launchpad is a mess for bug management regardless of Ubuntu or deriviatives or PPAs or anything else...Lubuntu should really have a separate place for bugs because even finding the bug page to see that it is on launchpad is a massive pain
<MichaelTunnell> Sceptic: indeed
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: ppa's are not officialy supported
<MichaelTunnell> I know that holstein which is why having them managed in the same places as official pages is confusing and broken
<holstein> though, one can file a bug on LP for anything
<MichaelTunnell> official packages*
<MichaelTunnell> holstein: exactly the problem
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: they are official packages, though..
<holstein> i mean, its a lot of activity.. and it can be a mess, but that *is* where the action is
<MichaelTunnell> PPAs are not official packages thus being included with official packages doesn't make sense
<MichaelTunnell> Sceptic: do NOT remove ubuntu-desktop though...just add lubuntu as well as Ubuntu depends on ubuntu-desktop for a lot of stuff unrelated to unity
<MichaelTunnell> holstein: double edged sword I guess then
<Sceptic> MichaelTunnell, it's an important advice ;)
<MichaelTunnell> Sceptic: indeed :)
<holstein> ppa packages are not included in the official packages.. im just saying, if one wants, one can start a bug stating "such and such ppa does this in lubuntu", but that is not officially supported and likely to be dismissed
<MichaelTunnell> dont go Laporte-ing it up:)
<holstein> this contributes to the sloppiness, but also the open-ness.. anyone can file any bug they want. and lubuntu doesnt have a seperate system
<MichaelTunnell> holstein: they are included in launchpad...the distinction is irrelevant if they website...interface...experience is the same
<holstein> the team is quite small, and takes advantage of upstream, as well as following guidelines
<MichaelTunnell> but I am being nitpicky I know
<holstein> be what you like.. nitpicky or not, LP is where bugs are filed
<holstein> there is no lubuntu specific channel or avenue.. and, to be officially part of ubuntu, im not sure that one would be able to be facilitated
<MichaelTunnell> but Lubuntu can still do that with separated bugs...they can see "well this is not Lubuntu specific" so they forward that bug to Ubuntu itself...slightly more work but not confusing at all to the end user...I would bet Lubuntu would get 10x more bug reports and be able to fix stuff if the bug reporting wasn't so jacked up
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: its a small team, friend, but you are welcome to do what you like
<MichaelTunnell> I am welcome to do what I like? I don't understand that comment...it is not like I can make a bug system for them to use or anything like that. I mean I could but they would have to use it.
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: sure.. and im saying, "they" may not be allowed to use it..
<MichaelTunnell> allowed...ouch
<MichaelTunnell> gotcha
<holstein> and maintain official ubuntu spin status
<MichaelTunnell> well that is interesting barrier
<MichaelTunnell> I understand
<MichaelTunnell> well do you know what the package name is for the Language Selector Icon in lxpanel is?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu works well for me
<MichaelTunnell> I tried to find it in launchpad but that is hard to find without loading up the distro and crawling through it...though I did download the ISO in case this fails
<holstein> !info language-selector
<ubottu> Package language-selector does not exist in trusty
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: not sure.. i'll try and research more
<holstein> !info language-selection-tool
<ubottu> Package language-selection-tool does not exist in trusty
<MichaelTunnell> ubottu lol nice name
<ubottu> MichaelTunnell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: is is the one from the default installation? you just add it to the panel in the available widgets?
<MichaelTunnell> thanks for the assistance holstein and yes default
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: the "keyboard layout handler" ?
<MichaelTunnell> not sure what it is called actually but possibly
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: look and confirm, and i'll add specifically what you are talking about and get a name if i can
<MichaelTunnell> I am not actually in Lubuntu right now which is why I was asking in here
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: ok... the only thing i see relating to what i think you could probably be referencing is the keyboard layout switcher
<MichaelTunnell> that could be it for sure
<MichaelTunnell> yea switch from English to French keyboard
<MichaelTunnell> so yea the switch sounds right
<MichaelTunnell> thanks
<holstein> MichaelTunnell: i think you will find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Multiple_keyboard_layouts helpful/informative
<MichaelTunnell> nice, thanks
<_joey> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu or mint an easy way?
<comics_idees> why lbuntu is quite slow on startup?
<_joey> I am sick and tired of the bugs in this distro
<holstein> comics_idees: its not here, but what are you referencing?
<_joey> network manager applet is still not working
<_joey> despite the bug has been issued on the first day of the release
<SilverLion> holstein & comics_idees mine isn't either
<holstein> _joey: maybe come back when you are not so furstrated. otherwise, use any mint installation CD
<_joey> the menu on the panel jumps around the place
<holstein> !Mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<comics_idees> I think that it opens slowly in boot
<comics_idees> and I click browser and it does not open immediately
<SilverLion> comics_idees: can't confirm that
<_joey> holstein: instead of giving some useful tips about the issue of technical nature, you are just trolling
<comics_idees> when I click browser after reboot, I wait before it starts
<SilverLion> _joey: ok let's get serious. what are you expecting of us?
<holstein> _joey: feel free and ask a support question.. if you are asking how to install mint, i gave you specifics of that technical nature
<_joey> I did
<holstein> _joey: i mean no harm.. and understand your furstrated
<_joey> I didn't ask about install mint
<_joey> I asked about upgrading from Lubuntu
<holstein> 14:56 < _joey> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu or mint an easy way?
<holstein> ^
<_joey> yes, idiot
<_joey> that's what I asked
<comics_idees> joey why dont you make a bootable flash or a bootable cd?
<holstein> _joey: you ask in a mint support channel.. or just get a mint installation iso.. this is not mint support, friend
<holstein> !volunteers | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_joey> comics_idees: the problem is i have a lot of software installed and configured
<holstein> _joey: i will appreciate you not referring to me, or anyone else as "idiot".. thanksyou
<holstein> _joey: do you have any PPA's added? those can introduce instability
<_joey> then don't be one
<holstein> _joey: any PPA's?
<_joey> what's PPA?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<comics_idees> I have many ppa's added
<holstein> comics_idees: those can intoduce system wide instability, in some cases
<_joey> I may
<comics_idees> i have added from noobslabs
<_joey> how do I check that out?
<holstein> _joey: you "may" want to confirm that, since they can cause the issues you state
<_joey> idiot, i just asked how do i check if i have them?
<_joey> holstein: I will refer to you as one until you become reasonable
<SilverLion> _joey: stop it right there
<holstein> _joey: please refrain.. i am a volunteer and dont apprieciate your name-calling,, its not constructive or necessary
<_joey> okay
<holstein> you can always just run "sudo apt-get update" and look at the output there
<holstein> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<comics_idees> the word idiot is greek and it is the opposite of democrat,  the democrat is considered clever and the idiot is considered not clever he looks his own business and not public
<holstein> _joey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<comics_idees> in greece the private sector is called idiot sector
<comics_idees> this is the real root of this word idiot=private
<_joey> there are not ppa's in sources.list on my system
<_joey> it's a workaround. the problem will be fixed i upgrade to better supported system
<holstein> i'll also load up a live CD to remove my installed OS from the equation, and try testing as the guest user, or another user.. this can test my user's configuration
<holstein> _joey: there are linux-wide hardware support issue that can be problematic based on certain hardware..
<_joey> it's hardware issue
<_joey> it's poor support issue
<holstein> but, you are welcome and encouraged to try what os you like.. AFAIK, mint provides live CD's you can try
<_joey> _not_
<holstein> _joey: sure.. most major linux distos provide a live CD.. you are welcome and encouraged to utilize them and confirme that
<_joey> I am not sure if Mint sucks as much as Lubuntu in terms of support
<comics_idees> is there an old version of google earth .deb for lubuntu to run for older graphics cards?
<holstein> _joey: they areboth communities.. you are welcome to get involved and make the level of support what you choose
<holstein> _joey: if you are looking for more of a tech-support kind of relationship, you can look at commercial avenues, such as system76
<holstein> _joey: this is not tech support.. its community support.. there are only volunteers here..
<comics_idees> what is system76
<holstein> _joey: so is mint.. community supported..
<holstein> comics_idees: commercial hardware vendor that provides linux/ubuntu and support..
<comics_idees> I wish to find an old version of google earth .deb package because latest version does not supports my graphics card. Which version should I use?
<holstein> comics_idees: you'd have to ask them.. but i would just start stepping back through them
<comics_idees> ok I try to ask forums of google earth
<SilverLion> holstein: ping
<holstein> SilverLion: yo
<SilverLion> holstein: where you wanna have it ^^ in the -offtopic or here ^^
<SilverLion> aloha philipballew ;)
<Kreuger> hey guys, i have a question about a live cd
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kreuger> I have an installation that I can't get to login. Im wondering if I could use a live cd to create a new user to login wit
<holstein> Kreuger: test this..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Kreuger: ^ and try and login there.. as your user.. then, try the guest account and see if you can get to the desktop
<Kreuger> I can't it to give me a terminal
<holstein> Kreuger: if you can get to the guest account desktop, and you can login via TTY, then, your issue is in the users config.. if you cant login as user in tty, and you cant get to the guest account desktop, it could be a larger system issue
<holstein> Kreuger: it wont hurt to try fsck and test the memory.. etc
<Kreuger> there's an issue with the login manager, I can't remember which one I have but I think it was LDM. I've had this issue for months and couldn't get it figured out so I gave up on it. Now Im trying again
<Kreuger> Let me go back into it and see what's going on so I can provide more details
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be as simple as a bad ~/.Xauthority too
<Kreuger> At the time, I still had XFCE on it. So I see the Xubuntu logo, the little icon spins in circles and nothing comes up\
<Kreuger> I hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal and the screen goes black except for that little spinning icon
<holstein> Kreuger: if you konw what you are having an issue with, fix it.. otherwise, follow the steps i gave above, and confirm
<holstein> Kreuger: try control + alt + F4
<holstein> try other tty's
<Kreuger> I tried hitting each one after and it does nothing. Should I restart it and try again?
<holstein> Kreuger: can you get to the guest account desktop? have you done fsck? have you booted the the recover kernel?
<Kreuger> no Im just trying to use the tty's. I don't have a guest account
<Kreuger> ooh tty4 just came up
<Kreuger> ok so now I have terminal access. I need to figure out why I can't get any kind of GUI
<Kreuger> I think now the issue is driver related. It's coming up saying that the nvidia module is not found and then fatal server error: no screens found
<Kreuger> I tried using startlxde and it says cannot open display
<holstein> Kreuger: try another driver, then
<holstein> Kreuger: remove the proprietary graphics driver you installed..
<Kreuger> If it's saying it's not found, would that not mean that it's already been removed?
<holstein> Kreuger: i dont trust what "it" says.. if you installed a driver, remove it
<Kreuger> I dont remember installing it because it was so long ago that I had this issue start.
<holstein> Kreuger: test with a live CD, and see that the hard ware isnt failing.. use fsck.. test the memory
<holstein> Kreuger: ok.. confirm that its there or not, and remove it if so
<Kreuger> removing now via apt-get
<Kreuger> I dont currently have internet access on the computer that is having issues
<holstein> Kreuger: why not? plug it in..
<Kreuger> What do you mean?
<holstein> Kreuger: plug it in, and get "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error
<holstein> Kreuger: plug it in? to the internet..
<Kreuger> I only have wifi and I don't know if the drivers are setup for the adapter I have
<holstein> Kreuger: you have a router you can plug into
<holstein> Kreuger: plug it in.. its the easiest
<Kreuger> It's not in my house. It's shared with  my neighbour.
<holstein> Kreuger: take it to the neighbors house then
<holstein> Kreuger: or, try the other options i gave that dont involve the internet
<Kreuger> Well I removed the driver, tried starting xfce4 to see if that would work. It went blank so I hit tty4 again and Im watching it give me output like dmesg
<Kreuger> Rebooting now to see if that works
<holstein> Kreuger: you'll need to reboot after removing the driver
<holstein> Kreuger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 if you'd like to remove the driver issues from the equation and test with the vesa driver
<holstein> Kreuger: at some point, since you really dont know much about the system, you may want to entertain reinstallation.. that typically takes less than 10 minutes..
#lubuntu 2014-05-04
<Kreuger> Yeah but there's over 2tb of data and then customization to deal with losing.
<Kreuger> I finally got a gui to login. Waiting for a dekstop
<Kreuger> It's trying to load gnome which I don't have installed so then it fails and asks me to log out. There's no switcher on the login manager
<Kreuger> I was able to get gdm to load, logged into my desktop now. thanks for your help holstein
<Kreuger> now I just have to get my wifi up :)
<Kreuger> and Im good. thanks again
<FakeBoost> Hello.
<ianorlin> hi anyway I can help?
<FakeBoost> Thanks, for the response!
<FakeBoost> I'm trying to upgrade lubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04, ianorlin.
<ianorlin> recommend back up data if you have anything important
<FakeBoost> No data to backup...
<FakeBoost> I just found on google how to upgrade ubuntu, not lubuntu...
<ianorlin> it is the same way mainly
<FakeBoost> I think it might not work because lubuntu doesnt have the same apps
<FakeBoost> for ex, the update manager
<ianorlin> yes but they share some basic components
<ianorlin> it should have update manager
<ianorlin> it doesn't have same software center but does have update manager
<FakeBoost> in lubuntu i can see "software" updater
<FakeBoost> in the system tools menu
<ianorlin> they are the same thing
<ianorlin> just some thing have different names in menu
<FakeBoost> ok, so i'll try the ubuntu tutorial right now and see if it works, i'll tell you how it goes, ianorlin, thanks!
<FakeBoost> ianorlin, I just ran the updater, to upgrade, as the tutorial says, but in the tutorial says click upgrade, etc...But now in my lubuntu says restart to finish installing updates...It is different!
<ianorlin> um that is normal
<ianorlin> could be tutorial you have is wrong
<ianorlin> or maybe you haven't run for a while and new kernel
<FakeBoost> mm
<FakeBoost> it's a fresh 13.10 install...
<FakeBoost> what do i do??
<FakeBoost> do i restart??it doesnt say anything about upgrading!!
<FakeBoost> although in the terminal it did say
<FakeBoost> something
<ianorlin> yes as being current before ugrading system is good
<FakeBoost> so??
<FakeBoost> do i restart?
<ianorlin> yes you restart
<holstein> FakeBoost: what do you mean, a fresh 13.10?
<holstein> FakeBoost: if its a fresh 13.10 install, dont upgrade, just get 14.04
<FakeBoost> i just installed 13.10, and i want to upgrade to 14.04
<holstein> FakeBoost: sure.. dont
<holstein> FakeBoost: just get 14.04 and fresh install
<FakeBoost> I already ran $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> FakeBoost: if you litrally just installed 13.10, and have no data, why bother?
<FakeBoost> holstein, i can't get the 14.04
<FakeBoost> this is the only option for me
<ianorlin> why can't you get 14.04?
<FakeBoost> old pc
<holstein> FakeBoost: you obviously have internet access..
<holstein> FakeBoost: you *can* get 14.04.. and should
<FakeBoost> how?
<FakeBoost> no usb boot
<FakeBoost> mobo
<ianorlin> plop
<holstein> FakeBoost: so
<FakeBoost> no optical working
<FakeBoost> so
<holstein> FakeBoost: do it now you did 13.10
<holstein> FakeBoost: you installed 13.10 fresh just now somehow.. do it the same
<FakeBoost> i can't do it, burnt two 14.04 and they didnt work
<FakeBoost> i want to believe this other way works.
<holstein> FakeBoost: this is not a good idea
<FakeBoost> so why is it an option?
<ianorlin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> FakeBoost: you can believe what you want, but troubleshooting the boot issue with 14.04 would be the best
<holstein> FakeBoost: it *is* an option.. its just not a good one
<FakeBoost> i want to end what i started
<FakeBoost> i'm going with the upgrade
<holstein> FakeBoost: sure.. enjoy!
<FakeBoost> thanks!
<holstein> FakeBoost: it takes a few minutes to install 14.04.. probalby take a couple hours for that upgrade
<FakeBoost> i'll go for it
<holstein> FakeBoost: then, what if its kernel support with your hardware in 14.04 that is the issue?
<holstein> FakeBoost: and you get the same black screen? a
<FakeBoost> i don't have any black screen.
<ianorlin> no his 13.10 is working
<holstein> FakeBoost: anyways.. we'll be here.. you should be fresh installing 14.04
<holstein> sure.. whatever the issue is with 14.04 live.. could be the same after upgrade from 13.10
<holstein> its just that it takes a few hours to find out
<uncle_ben> just installed lubuntu and i'm getting a black block in my url bar in firefox instead of text...screencap here: http://i60.tinypic.com/1zlqamd.png
<FakeBoost> ianorlin, holstein, just upgraded, working, sorted out minor bug, and now working.
<ianorlin> congrats FakeBoost
<FakeBoost> Thanks!
<Sceptic> Hello. Does Lubuntu's .iso include polish translation?
<Sceptic> I would like to use Live-USB with Lubuntu. Does it include polish translation?
<Mr_Comet> i think yes
<Mr_Comet> but i cant remember
<Sceptic> On Wikipedia, I read: "This release, scheduled for October 2014, will feature a version of LXDE based upon the Qt toolkit, rather than GTK+.". What's the difference for end-user?
<Mr_Comet> Sceptic-  sorry im new to lubuntu.
<FakeBoost> Anyone can help me with wifi signal?
<Guest99964> Hello. I've got problem with wi-fi. I do instruction from pkill-9.com/stabilizing-atheros-ar9485-ath9k-connection-linux-wheezy/ but file from point 4. looks diferent (my: http://pastebin.com/Mfq0gqxq ). I don't knot what to do.
<Sceptic> I receive "Waiting for network configuration" during starting Lubuntu.
<Sceptic_> Hello. I would like to keep nm-applet in the tray. How can I do this?
<Sceptic_> OK. I added into autostart.
<Sceptic_> IMHO issue with nm-applet should be better displayed in Lubuntu's website.
<comics_idees> I have graphics card ati radeon 9000/9100 IGP which is called RS300 which driver should I install for lubuntu???
<comics_idees> I have graphics card ati radeon 9100 IGP known as RS300
<comics_idees> should I use proprietary drivers in lubuntu?
<comics_idees> or should I use open drivers
<comics_idees> how to install drivers
<Mikaela> Directly supported ones, Menu, Preferences, additional drivers.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<fastfox> searching for help regarding a disappearing mouse cursor on X11 with lubuntu on an dell x200, anyone into this?
<stephanie_> just installed lubuntu and am having an issue with the firefox address bar: http://i.imgur.com/wS7SG4u.png
<comics-idees> stephanie I deleted firefox and I downloaded chrome instead
<comics-idees> I had some issues with firefox
<comics-idees> after some time using firefox it became slow enough
<comics-idees> so I deleted it
<Mr_Comet> anyone here uses inkscape app?
<Mr_Comet> i wana create a logo
<Mr_Comet> is it good for a newbie?
<koell> Mr_Comet: inkscape app?
<koell> you mean the application??
<koell> it is by far the best open source vector tools iknow
<Mr_Comet> koell-  i see
<Mr_Comet> okies.
<Mr_Comet> koell-  thx for the info.
<Mr_Comet> im on a mission to recreate http://howto.nicubunu.ro/NASA-badge-inkscape/fedora-NASA-badge.png
<Mr_Comet> :D
<koell> Mr_Comet: omg :D
<Guest21424> my laptop is new and all the 14.4 distros are slow at internet what do i do
<Guest21424> hello
<Guest21424> fuck linux u cant get anyone to help  i wish i never got rid of windows8
<raalex> you are right
<raalex> better get back to windows
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a problem and I have searched around for and keep getting mixed results. I recently installed Lubuntu on my Home Theater Computer and must I say it runs awesome. Got the sound driver, graphics driver and more all setup the way I want it. The only problem I have having is that every 10 minutes my tv screen goes blank. I read into this and its something about the screensaver or something and I don't even have that installed.
<ma5t3rw1tt>  I have already went through my power settings and changed everything and nothing seems to be working. Any help on this?
<ma5t3rw1tt> I am trying to watch a movie but have to move my wireless mouse to keep the screen from going blank which is annoying
<Doranwen> sorry, I have no idea, I'm here with a question of my own
<Doranwen> I just tried installing Lubuntu on a friend's old laptop--and it's not using the full screen
<Doranwen> it's using about 3/5 of it, both dimensions, with odd color warpedness in the rest of the screen
<Doranwen> don't know how to tell it to use the entire screen
<Doranwen> I ran the command xrandr and got that it actually thinks the laptop's monitor is only 640x480--and I'd venture to say it's actually 1024x768, from the look of it
<Doranwen> how do I change what *hardware* it's seeing, since it's clearly not seeing it correctly?
<acx111>  i am a desktop newbie and i managed to install 14.04 on my old PIII laptop. My laptop has 1 usb port which is damaged so i can only my PCMCIA slots to access the internet
<acx111> however my pcmcia wireless card is not recognized by 14.04. lspci says: 06:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<acx111> how can i make it work under 14.04?
<acx111> ubuntu is based on debian and found instructions for debian: https://wiki.debian.org/acx  BUT where are the instructions for Ubuntu/Lubuntu 14.04???
#lubuntu 2015-04-27
<morpheus000> hello, who speak french?
<lewis1711> I've noticed that the keys to control the monitor no longer work, post upgrade to 15.04. But I tried them in kubuntu, and it's working, so thankfully it's not a kernel issue or anything
<lewis1711> I checked in my core applications, and the power-manager is "auto"
<lewis1711> I guess first things first... how can I change the brightness, if not with the media keys?
<gsilva> morpheus000, you can try to reach melodie when she's around or many other among #linuxvillage
<gsilva> they are the french community
<morpheus000> gsilva: thank's i'm novice and my english isn't perfect :/
<gsilva> No problem. Nevertheless, if you care to try and explain your situation here, I'm certain someone will help
<babadubu> hi, please help.lubuntu14.04 resolution prbs. max1024x768 with tft1600x900 connected.what do?
<AnnaRooks> how do you disable trackpad?
<AnnaRooks> is it possible to disable trackpad?
<cheche> AnnaRooks:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875459
<AnnaRooks> thanks
#lubuntu 2015-04-28
<stormey> part
<Bob-> i downloaded  lubuntu v15.04 , burned it to a dvd, and tried to boot up off the just burned cd, when i try, it either does not boot up off the cd/freezes during CD boot, or when it does boot, it gives the following error code: booting kernal failed: invalid argument. does anyone know about this issue?
<gassho> Running 14.04.2 LXLE, IRC works, HTTP doesn't.
<gassho> Synaptic doesn't have much success either for me at this moment.
<Unit193> gassho: For LXLE support please use their support medium, http://www.lxle.net/forums/ or https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/lxle-general
<gassho> Oh I thought that LXLE was based on Lubuntu...
<Unit193> Last I knew it was.
<wxl> someone needs to tell him that since LXDE is based on Lubuntu and Lubuntu is based on Ubuntu which is based on Debian, he
<wxl> s' clearly in the wrong channel
<wxl> :)
<wxl> s/DE/LE/
#lubuntu 2015-04-29
<Manj-811-Xfce2> hi veverybody i need som ehelp
<Manj-811-Xfce2> du francais ici ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> lubuntu sur un imac ppc !
<Manj-811-Xfce2> anybody to help me ?
<ianorlin> Manj-811-Xfce2: I don't speak french and most in this channel don't
<ianorlin> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ianorlin> but they might not have that much expierence with lubuntu
<Manj-811-Xfce2> lol
<Manj-811-Xfce2> no problem
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i have a black screen
<Manj-811-Xfce2> on my imac
<ianorlin> after install on boot of the medium when?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> could u help me ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> yes
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i instal lunbuntu
<Manj-811-Xfce2> all is ok
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and after restart the imac
<Manj-811-Xfce2> black screen
<ianorlin> do you know what kind of graphics?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> not a valid elf image
<Manj-811-Xfce2> graphics ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> yellow screen when i install
<Manj-811-Xfce2> all is ok choose all hard drive
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and after nothing
<ianorlin> what happens if you press control alt f1 at the black screen
<ianorlin> that will switch to a tty
<Manj-811-Xfce2> afetr restarting ?
<ianorlin> yes
<Manj-811-Xfce2> after restarting ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> ok i will restart now
<Manj-811-Xfce2> restart
<Manj-811-Xfce2> nothing
<Manj-811-Xfce2> a message press I for gnu linux or c to boot cd
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and few seconds after lines and black screen
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and a screen with grey lines and blaxk
<Manj-811-Xfce2> black
<ianorlin> hmm what happens if you hold down shift during boot ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> it's a lbuntu version 14.04
<Manj-811-Xfce2> hold down ???
<ianorlin> meaning when you turn it on press shift and keep it going
<Manj-811-Xfce2> shift on mac what is it ?
<ianorlin> it is the key to make capital letters
<Manj-811-Xfce2> ok
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i restart
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i have a message
<ianorlin> what is it?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> yaboot
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and choose cd or
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and restart alone
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and again screen grey lines
<Manj-811-Xfce2> and -
<ianorlin> wxl you know anything about this you know more about ppc than I do
<Manj-811-Xfce2> so any solution ?
<Manj-811-Xfce2> i try with lubuntu old version 12.04
<Manj-811-Xfce2> anything
<Manj-811-Xfce2> same problem and i can use the live cd
<Manj-811-Xfce2> ok thx
<wxl> did i hear ppc issues?
<ianorlin> wxl the user left unfotanetly it was manj-811-xfce2
<genii> I find it strangely satisfying that people are still running *buntu on PPC
<wxl> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wxl> that pretty much covers every issue ianorlin :)
<wxl> every general issue
<cheche> have anyone noitce "going to the back of dialog-windows" problem on lubuntu? or this is a LXDE desktop issue?
<cheche> I notice on a ERP application.
<ianorlin> going to the back of dialog windows?
<cheche> ianorlin: yes on an ERP app. If I click on the print button, the printer dialog goes to the back
<ianorlin> which ERP app
<cheche> so you must move the previous windows to access the printer dialog.
<cheche> http://www.eneboo.org/site/
<ianorlin> cheche: is there a icon on the taskbar
<cheche> ianorlin: yes
<ianorlin> but if you click on it still on back
<ianorlin> do you have the windows on top set to stay always on top?
<cheche> ianorlin: yes, I must move
<ianorlin> if you press alt space on the windows on top are they set to always show to top
<cheche> ianorlin: no it say, normal
<ianorlin> hmm what happens if you switch with alt tab
<cheche> (I will try to record a video )
<cheche> If I click alt + tab the only icon is the "preview" before the printer dialog
<ianorlin> I am not sure about this program
<cheche> ianorlin: I found this topic. http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=95435.0
<cheche> diferent application, but that user complains about   "going to the back of dialog-windows"
<cheche> there is another tread but with TUXPaint https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2014-November/008904.html
<cheche> Diferent apps. Same behaviour.  so I want it to know if it was something more general.
<cheche> I use the ERP  aplication on Ubuntu, but this problem does not show up.
#lubuntu 2015-04-30
<joshuan> hello everyone, I need help with figuring out why hyperlinks inside my synaptic package manager will not open my browser..
<holstein> joshuan: i would just copy paste those.. it really shouldnt come up that often that you need to do that
<holstein> open links in a web browser from a package manager..
<holstein> what is it? a link for a screenshot?
<joshuan> its to a website
<holstein> sure, what for? a screenshot?
<holstein> on the website? is it a link to screenshots? documentation?
<joshuan> example: you search for alienarena and there is a link to there web page
<holstein> right.. i always just copy and paste, or search in the web browser
<holstein> you can look for a bug about it, im sure someone has noticed.. it'll be something you can use #ubuntu for as well, since its not directly related to lubuntu or lxde
<holstein> i dont remember them being clickable links.. anyways, im on 15.04, are you? i'll fire it up and test..
<joshuan> I'm on 14.10
<joshuan> lubuntu
<holstein> plus, synaptic is running as root.. you dont want root opening web pages
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<joshuan> yeah
<joshuan> oh I see because it being root
<holstein> joshuan: i am unable to click on the "visit homepage" buttons
<holstein> i can right click, and "copy url" without issue
<holstein> joshuan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1168915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168915 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Visit Homepage link is non-functional" [Low,Confirmed]
<joshuan> thanks holstein, i will take a look
<Jake1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #lubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Jake1> time zone issue. i set the right time zone but the time its not the rihgt one
<Jake1> any idea ?
<Jake1> lunbuntu 15.04
<holstein> Jake1: i say, its actualy not set to the "right" one, then.. share how you set it, please, and where you set it.. and what setting you have, and what you want.. thanks
<Jake1> i m french, sorry for my english
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jake1> thanks
<Jake1> America/Guadeloupe. not the good time
<Jake1> i set it to another island near, still the same
<holstein> Jake1: how did you set what exactly? and where?
<Jake1> time zone : america/guadeloupe
<Jake1> setting: sync to serv
<holstein> Jake1: please open a terminal, and use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" and follow the prompts
<Jake1> Current default time zone: 'America/Guadeloupe'
<Jake1> Local time is now:      Thu Apr 30 17:39:20 AST 2015.
<Jake1> Universal Time is now:  Thu Apr 30 21:39:20 UTC 2015.
<Jake1> universal time  its the good one
<holstein> Jake1: use the settings in the terminal to set it as you please
<Jake1> why local and universal its not the same ???
<holstein> Jake1: if you want them the same, set them the same
<Jake1> how ? i m living in guadeloupe. should i set another country to get the good time ?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117359/how-do-i-change-the-timezone-to-utc
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138423/how-do-i-change-my-timezone-to-utc-gmt
<holstein> Jake1: just set it to what you want..
<Jake1> fixed ! thanks you alot holstein
<holstein> sure.. and to be clear, this wasnt breakage that needed fixing.. but, im glad you have your system configured as you need it to be
<Jake1> on the previous version i never had to take care about that. now i ll have to everytime i install :/
<Jake1> how can i froce mplayer to play video streaming in 1080p ?
<Jake1> somtin like -y1920 -x1080 ?
<holstein> is the source 1080p? if not, i dont think you'll get the result you are wanting..
<Jake1> yes the source its 180p but everytime it play in 720p
<Jake1> i don t want to use mpv
<holstein> not sure. but, you can alwasy ask volunteers in #ubuntu since its not related to lubuntu or lxce
<holstein> lxde*
<Jake1> smplayer -x1920 -y1080 http://videolink.com something like dat
<holstein> Jake1: yes, i understand.. do you understand that i refer you to #ubuntu ?
<Jake1> yes, i already asking on #ubuntu
<Jake1> is there any way else to get skype audio working whitout installing pulseaudio ?
<holstein> Jake1: i have used it in the past without pulse, but, its not an ubuntu package, so, you just do whatever is needed to make the 3rd party package work.. since, they dont really support linux well
<holstein> they, being microsoft, in this case
<holstein> also, you can ask in #ubuntu for that too, since, more folks will be using skype there
<Jake1> you r the boss holstein. thanks again
<position> anyone can create drivers from xp to run in lubuntu?
<position> If we have the proprietary driver of a device in win xp can we convert it tou run in lubuntu?
<position> to run in lubuntu?
<holstein> position: ideally, the creator of the hardware would, as they did for windows xp, create a driver for linux/ubuntu.. all of linux and ubuntu are open and freely available for that company to do so.. or release information that would make that possible
<holstein> if its an older device, then, there may be little/no interest from a community to try and reverse engineer, or make a driver that may or may not work well
<holstein> basically, there is nothing in linux or lubuntu/ubuntu that is preventing that device from working, or from haveing a driver created for it to work by the creators of the hardware... but, typically, these days, *if* things can work, they just work
<holstein> position: what device are you dealing with? and have you tried it with linux? its usually rather simple to load a live iso for lubuntu and just test the device, first-hand, under linux
<position> well I have an old crypto camera
<position> I must try it in linux
<position> I dont have drivers
<holstein> sure.. try loading a live iso, and see how it works
<holstein> the linux kernel is modular.. and contains drivers for most hardware
<holstein> if it doesnt "just work" out of the box, then, it can be either simply a matter of installing the driver the manufacturer provides, or it may just not work
<Jake1> lubuntu really need to fix that time zone issue
<Jake1> now i get the wrong date
<holstein> Jake1: im getting the date just fine here, friend
<holstein> Jake1: where are you getting the incorrect date?
<Jake1> the date
<Jake1> sys tray
<holstein> Jake1: sure, friend.. the date is fine here.. how are you syncing the date? and to what? how did you set it and when?
<Jake1> sync to serv
<Jake1> should not be any error
<Jake1> i havec to set it manually and then chosse back sync to serv
<fwioq> when would lubuntu get the functionality to configure the default soundcard a bit more userfriendly?
<fwioq> writing manually asoundrc is defenetly not userfiendly
<fwioq> kubuntu and so on can configure the default soundcard in the sound settings
<fwioq> i had again the situation where someone tell me that he installed 15.04 and had no sound. the default soundcard was his hdmi soundcard. not the normal build in realtek soundcard
<holstein> Jake1: seems like you are having an issue that could be related to your network connectivity at the time the machine is trying to sync its time settings
<holstein> Jake1: there should be a battery on the machine that keeps its time settings, but, i have had machines where that battery was removed, or dead, and i have experienced what you have stated.. where, at boot, the time is "off" til it syncs
<holstein> thats just one scenario/possiblity.. you'll just have to postulate, and test.. and see if you can track the issue down
<holstein> fwioq: you can try using pulseaudio.. pavucontrol
<holstein> fwioq: those labels can change, in alsa, and make the default jump or change.. AFAIK, pulseaudio tries to address that
<Jake1> holstein, good idea ! i ll look after that
<fwioq> holstein: i have edit the alsa default configuration file. Would this problem be fixed in 15.10 thanks to lxqt?
<holstein> fwioq: well, its not actually a problem, AFAIK..
<holstein> there are ways to nail that down, i suppose, but, im not sure that this is breakage.. the HDMI, for example, is a viable default
<holstein> if a user wants, they can use pulseaudio, and pavucontrol.. that can help faciliate a lot of the functionality that you mention, though, at a cost
<fwioq> holstein: a normal user have totaly no idea what to do when the sound is not working in lubuntu. he did not know anything about pulseaudion and pavucontrol. thats the usability problem i talk about.
<holstein> fwioq: i dont think the goal of lubuntu is necessarily what you are discussing.. though, i completely understand what you are saying
<holstein> if you feel you have a bug, or want to file a wishlist bug, feel free.. otherwise, i personally  find the lightness of lubuntu a refreshing compromise.. where, maybe not all things are catering for out of the box perfection, but, lightness
<Keyan> Hi, I have a question about lxde. How can i  reset all lxde settings in my home folder and recreate theme in default?
<Mr_Comet> no idea. never had to do that. O_o
<wxl> theoretically all the settings should be in .config
<wxl> they should be recreated if the folder is not there
<wxl> but .config is a place to put a lot of settings, not just lxde, so be careful with that
<wxl> alternately you can find the default configs outside the home folder
<wxl> e.g. there's a bunch in /etc/xdg
<wxl> tl;dr there's no global reset button Keyan :)
<Keyan> Thank you.
<Keyan> Can't reconfigure lxde to create new files in my home folder?
<wxl> Keyan: if the files aren't there, they will be copied from default
<Keyan> Yes, I copied default folders from /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels to ~/home/keyan/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels but not work. Icons disapear from desktop. and commands like this not work: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<Keyan> This problem occure when i change defaul desktop folder in Desktop Preferences, Now, when i want change to default, lxde crash
<Keyan> @wxl, Any idea?
<Keyan> @Mr_Comet, Thank you, sorry for late!
<Mr_Comet> np :D
<Keyan> :D
<Mr_Comet> sorry im not expert in linux :(
<Keyan> Me too
<Mr_Comet> i just use the os. not tweak it :D
<Mr_Comet> ex windows user. that should explain :D
<Keyan> I dont want tweak it, only checked simple item!!
<Keyan> and i cant uncheck it :D
<Mr_Comet> lol ok :)
#lubuntu 2015-05-01
<suncokret> what is keyboard shortcut for pull down menu?
<krytarik> suncokret: What exactly do you mean by that?
<suncokret> for example here in x-chat i can go to pull down menu if i press alt and letters wich are underlined in menu... is there universal shortcut to go to menu?
<holstein> suncokret: alt should do it.. as in,if you are in gedit, or a text editor, and you use alt + f, you should get the "file" menu popup
<holstein> will likely depend per application what is setup and what the options are
<suncokret> i am now in xhat, and i press alt and it don't go up to menu
<suncokret> *xchat
<holstein> suncokret: i just installed xchat, and as i was explaining about gedit, when i use "alt + x", since the menu name on the left side of the menu starts with x, i use that combination and the menu item opens
<holstein> suncokret: alt + w opens window menu.. alt + h opens help.. etc
<holstein> suncokret: it will depend, per application, what is here.. as in, there is no "file" menu for xchat, so alt + f doesnt activate a file menu item
<suncokret> when i press alt w or alt h or alt x... nothing happen
<suncokret> i have xchat on serbian so in menu on left is option xchat (but on serbian, so letter i is underlined)
<suncokret> so when i press alt i... it go to menu
<holstein> suncokret: its, as explained, the  first letter.. if you are using a different application, or language, please adjust
<suncokret> you use english, so first option in menu is "xchat" and letter x is underlined?
<holstein> suncokret: if you dont have an "h****" menu item, but, in your language, its actually "k***" or whatever, then, you will adjust accordinly to get the menu itme to activate
<holstein> suncokret: it doesnt matter what language.. if you want the menu item to activage, you use alt, and the first letter.. whatever that letter is
<suncokret> i know that... but i ask why it don't want to go to menu just with alt
<suncokret> or i ask for some universal shortcut, because it is not same letters in every program
<suncokret> it is different letters which is underlined in programs
<holstein> suncokret: alt does other things.. its not the menu key
<suncokret> so only way is alt and some of letters which is underlined?
<holstein> suncokret: no, its all open, and there are many ways to do things ,but, thats the default action that is setup across most applications in most operating systems
<suncokret> thank you for help
<a1fa> hi/ where did "presentation mode" go in 15.04?
<holstein> you mean, disabling the screen saver? and power management?
<a1fa> well technically yes, i know where that is
<a1fa> but there used to be a neat feature to override it from systray
<a1fa> presentation mode
<a1fa> it used to be over battery indicator
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa> no ?
<holstein> !info caffeine
<ubottu> Package caffeine does not exist in vivid
<holstein> a1fa: i think i would look into caffeine https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<Unit193> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3 (vivid), package size 434 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<suncokret> if window is larger than screen, can i see right down part of window with keyboard shortcut (not with mouse)?
<suncokret> if i use keys "super and right" it show me right part of window, and if i use keys "super and down" it show me down (left) part
<holstein> alt mouse drags the windows around.. is that not acceptable, suncokret ?
<holstein> looks like this would give you what you want.. http://superuser.com/questions/642820/what-is-the-shortcut-key-in-lxde-to-move-a-window
<suncokret> i didn't know about any shortcuts till last day so i had problems sometimes because i use little larger fonts so some windows are larger than screen
<suncokret> this with alt and mouse is good, but i wanted to ask for shortcut without mouse
<suncokret> i know for this Super with up, down, left, right
<suncokret> thank you for this link about how to make shortcut key to move window
<suncokret> it work
<ianorlin> suncokret: do you want a keyboard shortcut for maximize?
<suncokret> what is?
<ianorlin> there isn't one by default but you can customize to have one
<ianorlin> or right now you can press alt plus space and then select maximize with arrow keys
<suncokret> so i can make shortcut for maximize same as for move?
<ianorlin> suncokret: same as move won't be good as then you couldn't move although this involves editing an xml file but please make a backup of it first
<suncokret> i do this
<suncokret> i add <keybind key="A-F6"> ... <action name="ToggleMaximize"/> ... </keybind>
<suncokret> in section <keyboard>
<suncokret> and then in terminal: openbox --reconfigure
<suncokret> and now i have toggle maximize with alt-f6
<suncokret> thank you for help
<suncokret> is lubuntu 15.04 final come?
<wxl> !isitout | suncokret
<ubottu> suncokret: YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
#lubuntu 2015-05-02
<LWM> Hello hello, #lubuntu
<LWM> I was going to go happily install 14.04.2 on an old laptop.  So I downloaded the iso.  Then I went to burn in onto a CD.
<LWM> That's when I found out that the iso is bigger than a CD!
<LWM> (standard cd)
<LWM> ...
<LWM> ...WHY?
<ianorlin> the kernel keeps growing
<LWM> Right.
<LWM> The documentation should probably be adjusted to remove "burn to CD" from the instructions.
<LWM> Just to reflect that it's not really an option any more...
<ianorlin> hmm might need to point you to orginal 14.04 image and then update
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LWM> Oh, good!
<Unit193> 30MB, everything else is downloaded during installation.
<LWM> I'm golden, as long as the network card works from those 30MB
<LWM> The "alternate" looks like it's less than 700
<LWM> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<LWM> ...that's not inspiring.  Is it still good for lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yeah alternate still works assu19:56 < Love3> Yes love
<ianorlin> 19:56 < Love3> Thought so
<ianorlin> oops
<Unit193> Hah.
<Unit193> LWM: Yes, Lubuntu still uses alternate installer ISOs.
<LWM> We'll go with that then; the victim...target laptop probably has low ram anyway
<LWM> Thanks v much
<Unit193> Have fun.
<zh1> how can i access lubuntu keyring?
<Garrick1> comment avoir la meteo, cpu usage, networks usage, toussa toussa sur le bureau ?
<l0p3n> Hey, where can I get the latest packages for lubuntu?
<Unit193> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Unit193> l0p3n: What do you mean by 'latest packages'?
<l0p3n> Yes. I understand that. I should be more specific. On debian you can for example get the latest packages from SID.
<l0p3n> This is done by setting sources.list to codenam SID. Is this necessary in Lubuntu (in order to download the latest packages).
<l0p3n> ?
<[FR]Dae> l0p3n do you have add the LXDE ppa ?
<[FR]Dae> for have all update for your distribution ?
<[FR]Dae> =)
<l0p3n> [FR]Dae: Bonjour. How can I do this?
<l0p3n> I have lubuntu as a live CD right now. Just looking for a lightweight bleeding edge distro.
<l0p3n> debian-based too :)
<[FR]Dae> Debian LXDE or Lubuntu ?
<l0p3n> [FR]Dae: Ok thanks. What's the version of gcc on Lubuntu?
<[FR]Dae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10972756/
<[FR]Dae> gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/source.list (i'm not responsable for you error )
<[FR]Dae> =)
<Jen_S> Hi folks.  I have an older ASUS 1000HE netbook, on which I just installed lubuntu.  This netbook, under windows, had software that would let you set the CPU clock (under/over).  Can someone help me mimic this in lubuntu?
<l0p3n> [FR]Dae: Wow that's one advances sources.list :) Thanks!
<l0p3n> *advanced
<[FR]Dae> optimised
<[FR]Dae> BUT it's possible if you take some test with you distrib you lost the sound or nm-appl don't start
<[FR]Dae> (network manager work but in back)
<Jen_S> I'm pretty new to this.  Could use some information on the "lubuntu software center" too -- is this pretty much the same as the software center would be on ubuntu?
<Jen_S> software center, synaptic package manager, and gdebi package installer -- guess i'm not sure what the difference is in these :P
<[FR]Dae> Jen_S sudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<[FR]Dae> in terminal
<[FR]Dae> active on the setting of synaptic all update
<Jen_S> Don't understand your last line...
<[FR]Dae> open your synaptic
<[FR]Dae> package manager synapic
<Jen_S> Ok.
<Jen_S> It is open.
<[FR]Dae> and on the setting, mark all the box for have all update
<[FR]Dae> after
<[FR]Dae> open a, terminal and copy paste the commande
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get cleansudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get cleansudo apt update -ymu --fix-missing &&
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt upgrade -ymu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get -ymu dist-upgrade --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<[FR]Dae> oups sorry
<[FR]Dae> just 1 time
<Jen_S> (Also, the "notification bubble" that pops up in the top left corner is really ugly and hard to read. It's got like, multiple lines through it. Can that be adjusted?
<Jen_S> OK I will do that.  I am surprised all those terminal commands have to be used for a brand new installation. That doesn't seem very user friendly. :\
<[FR]Dae> not this option
<[FR]Dae> just the box for update
<[FR]Dae> application & update setting
<[FR]Dae> you have 5 box (main, univers restricted, multivers, source code )
<Jen_S> yes they are all checked
<[FR]Dae>  close them all
<Jen_S> uncheck them?
<[FR]Dae> and open the terminal and past the command lign
<[FR]Dae> nop
<[FR]Dae> CHECK all
<[FR]Dae> save and close (exit )
<Jen_S> they were already checked
<Jen_S> nothing is checked under the "Other Software" tab
<[FR]Dae> ok good update now
<Jen_S> what does that do?
<Jen_S> I am not sure why you are telling me to do this.
<[FR]Dae> source no official
<Jen_S> I don't know what "source no official" means.
<[FR]Dae> No Official PPA source repository
<[FR]Dae> and have to update you pc you have more chance resolve your probleme
<[FR]Dae> so on first before ask "how to do that"
<[FR]Dae> reboot, update, chec ubuntu-one / ubuntu forum and only after ask here =)
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> how to format USB with dd?
<Garrick1> ilhami, dd ?
<ilhami> :p
<ilhami> dd tool?
<ianorlin> ilhami: carefully I suggest running lsblk to show which block devices are on your system first and you need to know which ones they are
<ilhami> ok I used gparted to format instead.
<ilhami> How can I put a OS iso on the disk with dd then?
<ilhami> an*
<ianorlin> dd needs sudo to work
<ianorlin> if is the imput file in this case is the OS iso
<ianorlin> of should be the device of your usb but if you chose wrong you could erase your entire hard drive
<ilhami> lol
<ilhami> then help me out :d
<ianorlin> I need to know how many drives you have as if its only one it is problaby sdb
<[FR]Dae> ilhami me i use disk
<[FR]Dae> on graphique mode
<ilhami> ianorlin, yeah 2 sec.
<ilhami> 2 GB RAM = 32 or 64 bit?
<ilhami> can I check bits from BIOS?
<ilhami> I have sda and sb
<ilhami> sdb*
<ilhami> and a sr0
<ilhami> I want it on the sdb which is the USB drive
<ilhami> ianorlin
<ianorlin> it is sudo dd if=   of=/dev/sdb where if is the path to the iso
<ilhami> sounds easy
<ilhami> ianorlin, sdb has a sdb1? do I have to specify that ?
<ilhami> https://dpaste.de/QENM check this
<ilhami> I guess it's called a partition :P
<ilhami> do I have to specify the partition?
<ilhami> I ran the command, but looks like it's just loading. should I just wait?
<ilhami> cursor is blinking
<ianorlin> it can take a while dependent on usb speed
<WovenMaggie> Hello I have an old pc like celeron 2400 1 gb ddr ram... crap video card...what is the best distro to run on it, im just going to use it for irc etc
<ianorlin> Lubuntu would be fine in 1 GB ram for irc
<ianorlin> I have done that off 512 MB
<ianorlin> lubuntu really doesn't care about video card that much no fancy 3d effects
<ilhami> I really love xubuntu. :)
<WovenMaggie> ok
<WovenMaggie> is lubuntu or xubuntu faster?
<WovenMaggie> it had xp on it but its not secure anymore
<ilhami> Both of them are fast I guess.
<[FR]Dae> WovenMaggie give you XP and install Lubuntu on dualboot
<[FR]Dae> is better
#lubuntu 2015-05-03
<Garrick1> or can i disable "recent used" in pcfman ?
<LinuxGamer> Hello. Is anyone here? I need help with installing a program.
<position> anyone can help me to find and install non-free RS300 ati radeon driver for lubuntu? I need to find the correct deb package
<position> it is very rare driver nobody has a solution in forums
<ianorlin> position: Amd does not make the non-free driver that works with RS300 anymore since the community doesn't have source code for it the commmunity can't support it either
<ianorlin> and any older non-free rs300 will not work with recent version of X11
<position> but the driver for windows is working good
<position> someone cannot make a driver for linux from driver for windows?
<ianorlin> position: not from a binary version of the driver from windows
<position> this is bad lack because my laptop was quite good with windows xp and now with linux freezes often and needs reboot
<position> and nobody has a solution in forums
<ianorlin> If you had the source of the driver for windows with a lot of work you could probably make it with enough skill and lots of time
<position> well how to find the source? I have the .exe file
<ianorlin> position: you can't really and non-free stuff doesn't let you
<position> why the old drivers of card cannot run well in x11? is there a way to run well?
<Nairolf21> Hi everybody
<Nairolf21> I have some troubles during the installation step of Lubuntu 15.04 i386 version. I have verified md5sum. I used UnetBootin. And then, with the computer, the first time I succeed to have the installation menu, I check the disk and it said me there are not errors. But, now, I can't boot on my usb key..
<Nairolf21> During the boot, it says "missing operating system". It's really strange because few minutes before, I could check the integrity of the usb key, and it was correct. Why, now, I can't access to Lubuntu ?
<nick__> hi  my name is nick  I   upgrade  at  latest  lubuntu  edition and I  found this problem  : When I login  with ethernet my internet  is  very slow
<nick__> does anyone has any idea
<ianorlin> did you do a fresh install or an update?
<ianorlin> also it would be helpful to know what kind of ehternet it is so I can search for other similar problems that might have a solution
<nick__>   everytime  that  is asking  me  an update  I am doing  it
<nick__>  if I remember  correct  I  have  a realteck
<nick__>  but how I can  see it
<nick__> ?
<nick__>  I have try  to  disable   ipv6  as   I search  in  google
<nick__>  I  went to  network  connections
<nick__>  edit  the  ethernet connection
<nick__>  and  in ipv6  I choose  ignore
<ianorlin> lspci
<nick__>  but this does not help
<ianorlin> is this laptop or desktop
<nick__>  laptop
<nick__>  Hp compaq CQ60
<nick__> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02) 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ianorlin> how slow are we talking
<ianorlin> if it is 100 megs then that is as fast as that ethernet goes
<nick__>  well   in  my  wifi  I  have   58 ping  and  2 mpbps
<nick__>  in my  ethernet  I have  80  ping  and  0,54 mbps
<nick__> sometimes   the speed test  does not open  at all
<nick__> it take me  3,4 min to open the  google  search
<nick__> thanks for  your help I need  to log off
#lubuntu 2016-05-02
<phil42> i'm back to 14.04
<diidoo> Hello, anyone there?
<ianorlin> diidoo, yes I am here do you have a question
<diidoo> Yes. I just recently installed the newest version of Lubuntu onto my laptop, but I can't connect to wifi as there is no nm-applet. Any suggestions to fix this?
<ianorlin> diidoo, can you press alt-f2 and try running nm-applet
<ianorlin> or open a terminal and run pgrep nm-applet to see if it is running
<diidoo> when i pres alt-f2 and run nm-applet, absolutely nothing happens. How do i open a terminal?
<ianorlin> diidoo, control alt t
<diidoo> I entered "pgrep nm-applet" and hit enter into the terminal, and it says "908"
<ianorlin> diidoo, then it is running
<ianorlin> ok right click on your panel, click panel settings
<diidoo> Ok, and then?
<ianorlin> make sure you have indicator applets in the panel
<diidoo> Do i click on "indicator applets" and press "add"?
<ianorlin> if they are not already on the panel yes
<diidoo> When i selected panel applets and scrolled down, it was already there.
<ianorlin> ok then click settings and make sure indicator applets is slected on the settings for that
<diidoo> i selected "preferences" and a little window popped up with "indicator applications" with a check mark next to it
<ianorlin> that should happen
<ianorlin> wierd
<ianorlin> ok maybe press alt f2 and run nm connection editor
<diidoo> Gave me an error, Failed to execute child process "nm" ( no such file or directory"
<ianorlin> nm-connection-editor
<ianorlin> sorry
<diidoo> Oh ok.
<diidoo> Yes it brings up network connections
<diidoo> this has been available since i installed the os
<diidoo> ianorlin anymore suggestions?
<xangua> hello eveyrone, first time I'm trying out Lubuntu or LXDE, just installed Lubuntu 16.04 and tried to change the letter size of the window tittlebar, the letter changed it's size but also stopped being bold
<xangua>  I tried using both openbox and appearence settings but can't neither change it to bold (I select it but no effect) or change it as default
<R3d_Sky> Hello
<R3d_Sky> Weston doesnt work on the rpi
<R3d_Sky> Is this a known issue?
<taiebot> Hi i am experiencing a regression on 16.04 everytime i log in after a standby my mouse cursor in invisible i need to launch leafpad and close leafpad to see my cursor. Anyone experiencing the same problem?
<taiebot> ok i see it has already been reported
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<Zxcvb> I have been trying to instal lubuntu in virtualbox but it keeps hanging when retrieving packages
<jofre> hello? it is working?
<jofre> mmm, I was wondering if I could find help here.
<jofre> In case someone reads this...
<jofre> I was a very happy user of the Lubuntu15.10, but after a fresh install of the 16.04, my laptop is eating the battery in no time and the display does funny things.
<jofre> I install i7z, and I observe jumps on the cpu freq and nothing is being done...
<phil42> you are not the first to find problems with 16.04
<ianorlin> well actually i7z show frequency jumps a lot when working properly
<diidoo> Hey, can anyone help me? I just recently installed Lubuntu onto my laptop. I cannot connect to wifi as there is no nm-applet. any solutions?
<jearauz> I think I have found a bug in Lubuntu 16.04. Can someone help me fix it?
#lubuntu 2016-05-03
<topie> hello
<topie> someone alive :)
<hateball> I bet a few are
<topie> someone who has some lirc experiance?
<topie> i can't make irexec to run at startup. *.desktop file, rc.local, udev, ....   many things tried. Nothing works but manually starting it. ( with is nog the goal when you try to make a remote function )
<kelby> anyone avalible to figure why this dosnt work? d-i	preseed/late-command string "in-target wget htp://192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get --yes -q update; in-target apt-get install --yes lubuntu-desktop"
<kelby> the webserver has the fiile in the location listed, and is serving up request, as the same webserver is serving up the installation files
<kelby> but that file never gets called
<kelby> anyone avalible to figure why this dosnt work? using lubuntu 16.04 and this is my final line of my preseed.cfg for my netboot systems: d-i	preseed/late-command string "in-target wget http://192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list"
<loolaa> Hey, can anyone help me? I recently installed Lubuntu onto my laptop and I cannot connect to wifi as there is no network manager applet. Any solutions?
<AriMartti> loolaa: install network-manager-gnome
<AriMartti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/network-manager-gnome
<jearauz> I am using Lubuntu 16.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad T60. It works fine, but every time that I log in after the machine goes to sleep I cannot see the cursor. It works, but it goes invisible. Someone knows how to fix it.
<lynorian> I know a workaround is you can press control alt f1 and then control alt f7 to get the cursor back
<jearauz> lynorian: I will try that. Thank you!
<jearauz> Another question. Do you know why that does happen?
<lynorian> a bug in intel gpu drivers
<jearauz> Can I report that bug or someone already did it?
<n-iCe> hi
<lynorian> bug is already reported and has a solution in progresss and has been upstreamed
<n-iCe> [  973.967962] psmouse serio1: issuing reconnect request
<n-iCe> [  974.711165] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5692], y [..3018]
<n-iCe> I'm having those issues
<n-iCe> sometimes my mouse stops working
<n-iCe> [  384.835892] psmouse serio1: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<jearauz> someone can give the link where I can report bug
<wxl> !bugs | jearauz
<ubottu> jearauz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<teward> jearauz: if you are going to report the issue you just stated, that issue is already known, and the issue has been reported to INtel already... there's an 'in progress' state, and it will take time to fix
<wxl> n-iCe: i hate to say this, but that's some weird stuff. it is possible it's a hardware issue. you might try opening it up, cleaning up the connections, etc.
<jearauz> I just want to know how to report a bug.
<wxl> teward: with a link to the bug report, jearauz can subscribe to it so he can get updates on when it's fixed.
<wxl> jearauz: then follow the info from ubottu.
<n-iCe> really?
<wxl> n-iCe: absolutely. things do break. there's no reason why the connection should be lost. i mean it's possible there's an actual bug but it seems unlikely. you can test with other flavors of the same version to confirm it's not lubuntu specific. you could try other kernels to confirm it's not a bug in linux itself.
<teward> wxl: indeed, but if it's upstreamed I don't know the bug link (see scrollback about an hour ago)
<wxl> n-iCe: that's some low level reporting going on. it's not the desktop environment complaining, or even synaptics. that's the kernel having trouble maintaining a connection through the isa bus.
<wxl> teward: ah, nevermind then :)
<teward> wxl: lynorian said it was upstreamed ;)
<teward> [2016-05-03 13:54:13] <lynorian> bug is already reported and has a solution in progresss and has been upstreamed
<teward> :(
<wxl> teward: than lynorian can provide us the link ;)
<teward> :)  *
<teward> wxl: heheheheh
<lynorian> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94677
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94677 in Driver/intel "xorg-server 1.18.2: missing mouse pointer when coming back from screen lock" [Normal,New]
<wxl> great
<wxl> then here's the link to the downstream bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<Kamilion> from the bug, they've already bisected the commit
<wxl> the upstream bug is already linked there, so updates there will get added to downstream
<wxl> i.e. jearauz subscribe tyo the downstream one and you're set :)
<Kamilion> wxl: what makes you say it's through the isa bus? or were you just being generic, meaning the PCIe/PCI/ISA busses in general?
<wxl> Kamilion: isa0060/serio1/input0
<Kamilion> I don't see anything in the bug that points at LPC being the... ahhhh.
<wxl> do note we're talking about two different issues though
<Kamilion> that's a synaptics touchpad
<Kamilion> I have that on my thinkpad
<wxl> THAT issue has to do with n-iCe losing his mouse
<wxl> well, touchpad
<Kamilion> the cursor going away
<wxl> intermittently as i understand it
<wxl> no, that's a different thing
<wxl> that's what i'm saying: two different issues
<wxl> jearauz = intel/mouse cursor thing
<wxl> n-iCe = touchpad stops working intermittently
<Kamilion> oh, sorry, my mistake
<n-iCe> wxl: is not happening anymore
<wxl> told you it was intermittent XD
<n-iCe> it's weird
<n-iCe> could a update do it?
<n-iCe> was working fine yesterday
<n-iCe> I did an update today and noticed it
<Kamilion> n-iCe: I have weird issues with synaptics touchpads all the time.
<wxl> if it stops working altogether and does not start working again, then it's likely from an update
<wxl> if it goes in and out, that's most likely hardware
<n-iCe> wxl: well, all is working I thikn the driver dies or something
<n-iCe> I need to reboot
<Kamilion> anything from room humidity to flakey ribbon cable
<n-iCe> happened two times
<n-iCe> but is ok now
<n-iCe> no idea
<Kamilion> have you checked the hw?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> I have no idea how to
<n-iCe> :p
<wxl> that's what i said
<wxl> unfortunately laptops aren't fun to get through
<wxl> but i'm sure ifixit has a break down
<n-iCe> is working fine right now
<n-iCe> dmesg shows those message though
<wxl> it's usually a matter of removing some screws, taking off the keyboard, and there's the ribbon
<Kamilion> um, generally 'take it apart, wiggle all the connectors and make sure they're solid, put it back together'
<n-iCe> I think I'm gonna download an Ubuntu live cd and check it.
<wxl> that ^
<Kamilion> n-iCe: I can recommend one.
<wxl> remember you need to be on the same versions of everything
<n-iCe> Kamilion: what
<wxl> otherwise you're comparing apples and oranges
<Kamilion> n-iCe: https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/releases/tag/0.9.0-rc1
<n-iCe> whaaaaat's that
<n-iCe> :D
<Kamilion> my xen+lubuntu ISO spin
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core  <--- I haz lots of tools included, and it exports it's logs if you have a public IP
<wxl> n-iCe: don't worry. he's mostly trustworthy :)
<n-iCe> is that a linux distro?
<Kamilion> it's just lubuntu after some edits on the iso
<n-iCe> for better?
<n-iCe> :p
<Kamilion> removed the desktop applications and video playback libraries, added a bunch of virtualization tools.
<Kamilion> and debugging goodies
<Kamilion> of note, I include sysdig, the whole-system-capture-and-analyse tool
<Kamilion> not saying "here, use this", just "I made a cool thing, maybe it's interesting"
<Kamilion> wxl: I even signed the release with keybase this time *laughs*
<n-iCe> is it more lightweight?
<wxl> heheh nice
<Kamilion> Nope. Just as lightweight as lubuntu.
<Kamilion> I didn't remove any of the desktop environment components; just the applications (gnumeric is gone, abiword is gone, etc)
<wxl> noooooo not abiword!!!! </sarcasm>
<Kamilion> more importantly -- I provide the scripts to do so, so 'interested people' can edit my scripts and make their own custom spins too.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/buildscripts/xenial/02-purgelist.synpkg   <--- this is the list of removed applications
<Kamilion> it takes the 800MB lubuntu iso down to about 550MB
<Kamilion> then builds it back up to 800MB again with a different 300MB of packages (yay, QT5!)
<Kamilion> oh, reminds me -- wxl, I could use some help getting the LXQT packages installed and configured as an alternative session... right now trying to install lxqt takes over the entire lubuntu session and only leaves an openbox fallback
<wxl> Kamilion: there's much discussion right now on what exactly we're supposed to do to get lxqt going so, yeah. as soon as ji figure it ou :)
<Kamilion> my builder VM already has a working LXQT
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/oF2IL/d2c9c3724c.png
<Kamilion> still a couple papercut bugs I know of
<Kamilion> like the desktop root window not resizing when the desktop changes resolutions
<Kamilion> outside of that; it's been remarkably stable and well behaved... I remember when pcmanfm crashed up a storm several years ago early in it's life
<Kamilion> now it's gotten a toolkit-rewrite and still isn't crashy, so *slow clap* good job
<lynorian> Kamilion, yeah I reported that upstream a while ago
<lynorian> I got it with like opensuse tumbleweed as well so I upstreamed it
<Kamilion> the fail to resize?
<lynorian> yes
<Kamilion> vmware/vbox?
<Kamilion> or actual hw?
<lynorian> kvm
<lynorian> I don't resize much on actual hw
<lynorian> as you know I want to run full res all the time
<n-iCe> new bug, after change the audio ouput I can't turn on or down the volume with the bar icon
<ianorlin> n-iCe, have you logged out and logged back in again?
#lubuntu 2016-05-04
<Phy> hiya
<Phy> i've been trying to get the keyboard backlights working on a fresh install of lubuntu 16.04
<PhyrexianProcess> i found the /sys/class/leds/ folder where the stuff relating to them seems to be store
<PhyrexianProcess> but i'm not sure how to activate it
<PhyrexianProcess> when i do xset q it says that the lights are on, but they clearly arent
<PhyrexianProcess> alright, i got it working
<AppAraat> hi, I'm having trouble installing lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso from USB stick onto my EeePC 1001px. Basically, after choosing "Try Lubuntu", it gets stuck here - http://i.imgur.com/aO7tPV0.jpg
<AppAraat> I'm not sure whether this is a bug, so I want to ask it here. If it is, I would be happy to create a bug report.
<AppAraat> confirmed working boot on xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso and lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso - so it must be a regression in Lubuntu 16.04
<AppAraat> lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso boots, but only when nomodereset is set at Lubuntu boot menu.
<michael_> hi
<michael_> any idea how to get the rpi 3 work with hdmi and audio on lubuntu?
<administrador> hello. I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. How to make Compton compositor work from start? some say to add "@compton" to /etc/xdg/Lubuntu/autostart (wich was an empty file) but it does nothing at reboot, I added "    @compton -c -r 16 -l -24 -t -12 -G -b" like www.lubuntu.me says, but still no special affects at start, how can I make it work from start?
<n-iCe> administrador: wait for an answer.
<wxl> administrador: there's a similar file in ~/.config. i'd use that instead
<administrador> wxl I'll try that
<wxl> administrador: also you don't need to reboot, just re-login. those are read when x starts.
<wxl> well
<wxl> the x session
<administrador> wxl, It worked, thx
<administrador> :)
<wxl> administrador: np!
<administrador> well, reboot is the ultimate test
<administrador> :D
<wxl> reboots are for windows users
<administrador> ;)
<Kamilion> [11:28:48] <wxl> reboots are for windows users  <--- and kamikazi users... but we have live migration. :3
 * Kamilion grubmles about xen not supporting kexec
<enon_> is there anybody here who understands setting up sound from the kernel up
<wxl> try the question and we'll see enon_
<enon_> Ok I upgraded from lubuntu 14.04 breaking my sound I use snd_cs46xx module which modprobe shows as loaded but I can not seem to connect with alsamixer or aplay but the snd_cs46xx is on blacklistoss I like to know where to put info such as descried at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cs46xx#Introduction_for_Cirrus_Logic_CS46xx_soundcard
<wxl> i've never heard of "blacklistoss" before
<teward> wxl: perhaps they mean /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-oss.conf ?
<enon_> yes sorry for being lazy
<wxl> yikes is that still a thing?
<enon_> yes itś a prehistoric IBM Thinkpad T22 - and in the hands of an unemployed homeless man
<wxl> i am not sure i grok why it needs to be in the blacklist
<wxl> to me that seems sort of counterintuitive
<enon_> It is a bit tempermental but will work with enough love
<wxl> was it blacklisted before?
<enon_> not that I recall
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> so does lspci -nnk show the device and that it's using the right driver?
<enon_> I figure with the proper placement of a ¨#¨ the blacklist shouldn´t be a problem
<wxl> sure sure but maybe there IS some reason
<wxl> as a general rule, not much uses OSS
<wxl> and ALSA comes with tools to fool the kernel into thinking that it's accessing OSS devices that are actually ALSA devices
<wxl> i've used a lot of obscure and sometimes archaic linux audio applications and i have never had an issue with ALSA (or JACK for that matter)
<wxl> so i'd start with lspci which checks that the device (the hardware itself) is properly seen and that the driver is being used by the device
<enon_> lspci show both deveic @ 00:05.0 and kernel module as snd_cs46xx
<wxl> so that's good news
<wxl> now it's a question of what's up with alsa
<wxl> stupid question but have you tried reloading alsa?
<enon_> I tried getting asla from ¨ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily¨
<wxl> ough
<wxl> i would not consider that a solution
<wxl> but a potential way to create a problem ;)
<enon_> maybe the instructions I followed were somehow wrong
<n-iCe> wxl: do you know about hardware?
<wxl> n-iCe: what's the question?
<wxl> enon_: the problem is anything that is a "daily" means it's likely to break
#lubuntu 2016-05-05
<wxl> enon_: that's a good thing to use if you're testing, but not a good thing to run on. i would not count on it working consistently. it's completely unsupported.
<enon_> I was willing to try anything even bleeding on the edge
<wxl> enon_: you nevber did answer my question
<n-iCe> wxl: I have a laptop using i3 M350, but I'm wondering if I'm gonna notice real difference with a i5 2520m
<wxl> n-iCe: aw yeah i guess i'm not the right person to ask about specifics on that topic
<n-iCe> thanks
<enon_> which question, about reinstalling alsa - I´ll drop the ppa and try reinstalling it again
<wxl> oh i didn't mean reinstalling
<wxl> sorry about that
<wxl> i meant reloading the server
<enon_> I think I understand but you had better be more specific
<wxl> essentially stopping alsa and then starting it again, forcing it to re-read its configuration files in the process
<enon_> as with task manger?
<enon_> assume no
<enon_> in task manger Im not showing any asla task only pulse audio
<wxl> sudo alsa reload
<wxl> oh no not pulseaudio aaaaaaaagh
<wxl> delete the heck out of that crap </my opinion, but others will disagree>
<enon_> rm -rf *.* (just kidding)
<enon_> I forgot sudo
<enon_> urrrgh pulsaudio keeps respawning
<wxl> that's what it does
<enon_> well I restarted alsa with no errors
<wxl> with pa in the picture, that could be a potential source of problems
<wxl> especially if you didn't have it before
<enon_> well the sound was working in 14.04 as installed aplay - l still shows no devices
<wxl> wait, it DID work in 14.04 and now doesn't? what changed?
<enon_> dist upgrading to 15.10 on th way to 16.04 is all I know for sure
<wxl> might want to grep the dpkg logs in /var/log to see if pulseaudio maybe got added?
<enon_> I lost sound after 15.10
<enon_> maybe in /var/logs/dist-upgrade/ would be better?
<enon_> sudo grep -ri ´pulseaudio´shows nothing in /var/log
<enon_> I removed pulse audio and didn break the rest of the system
<enon_> I stopped pulse from running it did not respawn
<enon_> I restarted alsa all the modules loaded but aplay -l still shows no devices
<enon_> I am back to finding where to put module.config info at I think
<enon_> when I restarted alsa I did get a slight pop both times
<enon_> I got other things to do tonight so I come back tommorrow
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> &join #slimusers
<n-iCe> skisorry
<n-iCe> guys I just bought a new laptop
<n-iCe> should I always install additional drivers?
<dg87> the lubuntu panel seriously still not have group windows yet?
<dg87> nvm, its just not set by default like all the other distros and OSes have
<miked1984> hello'
<n-iCe> hi
<aladiah> after a somewhere 15.10 updates, a packard bell laptop keyboard and mouse dont work anymore! Even if start a live usb on it . . no way keyboard and moouse work, e but it does on Toshiba Sattellite. What can i do ?
<aladiah> IT have dualboot and keyboeard and mouse work perfectly on windows . .
<n-iCe> hi
<nomoney4me_> hi guys
<wxl> what up nomoney4me_
<n-iCe> ea ea
<nomoney4me_> i got a broadcom problem :(
<n-iCe> install additional drivers
<nomoney4me_> tried both b43 and bcmwl and nothing works :(
<nomoney4me_> can anyone look at this result and help me out? http://hastebin.com/vatanekuci.vhdl
<wxl> yay hastebin. we use this at work.
<wxl> unfortunately hastebin.com for me isn't resolvingf or some point
<wxl> s/point/reason/
<nomoney4me_> i'll put it on pastebin then
<nomoney4me_> here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/b0yQHceM
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nomoney4me_> wxl, yup i've read them. I've tried both the STA and the B43
<wxl> nomoney4me_: from what i read there with a 4321, you MUST use the closed source broadcom driver
<nomoney4me_> yup.  and I did use the STA.  apparently with the sta, i get "scan_results error (-22)" which leads me to an old post on the forum that suggests using the b43....
<wxl> but you didn't try bcmwl-kernel-source?
<nomoney4me_> see where i'm going with this? :P
<nomoney4me_> yup, i tried bcmwl-kernel-source first.  then i got this error.  so i removed it and tried b43
<wxl> ok so then you didn't try the broadcom-sta package
<wxl> worst case scenario you can try ndiswrapper
<wxl> assuming at some point there was windows support for this chip
<nomoney4me_> the weird thing is, i'm getting contradictory information: https://wiki.debian.org/wl#Installation
<nomoney4me_> according to this, The BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4321, BCM4322 and BCM4331 chips are alternatively supported by the open source b43 driver.
<wxl> you can see here that b43 itself only partially supports 14e4:4328 https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<wxl> according to that wl is an acceptable alternative
<nomoney4me_> i saw that too.  so the broadcom-sta is a different package from the bcmwl-kernel-source?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if you had read the page, you would have noticed that :)
<nomoney4me_> well i just thought they were the same, just different name for the package
<nomoney4me_> :P
<wxl> well it says there are two choices
<wxl> assumedly that means they're distinct
<wxl> and it does explain one is for an earlier version and one for a later version, so
<administrador> Hi. Has anyone succesfully instaled AMD's GPUPRO Beta drivers ? i can only get  so far: http://pastebin.com/xeDw3W7L Any idea on how to solve this? I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits
<nomoney4me_> i interpreted it as same package, 1 for newer ubuntu version, the other for the older ubuntu version
<wxl> nomoney4me_: no, it's a newer version of the driver
<wxl> administrador: you might want to try with #ubuntu as it's not a lubuntu specific issue
<nomoney4me_> now i know :P i'll try that broadcom-sta and see what happen
<wxl> ^^ that might be good advice in general for you, too, nomoney4me_
<administrador> k
<wxl> but we (as lubuntu) have had a lot of experience with broadcom drivers
<nomoney4me_> i was afraid that there are packages in ubuntu that already solves this problem.
<wxl> administrador: you might try removing ocl-icd-libopencl1
<wxl> !info ocl-icd-libopencl1
<ubottu> ocl-icd-libopencl1 (source: ocl-icd): Generic OpenCL ICD Loader. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.8-1 (xenial), package size 29 kB, installed size 110 kB
<wxl> i'm not sure why you need that, but that's what's complaining
<wxl> you may be able to reinstall it afterwards
<nomoney4me_> btw, wxl, do you know of an alternative to uxterm? does lubuntu come with the normal terminal?
<nomoney4me_> nvm, scratch that, i found the lxterminal :)
<administrador> wxl, nah, it did't worked either... It stops in the same spot: /var/opt/amdgpu-pro/./amdgpu-pro-opencl-icd_16.15.2-277429_amd64.deb
<wxl> administrador: then i would suggest seeking support from the developers of amdgpu-pro-install
<wxl> nomoney4me_: fwiw i prefer urxvt but yes lxterminal works fine enough :)
<nomoney4me_> same error :( scan_results error.
<nomoney4me_> sigh, this broadcom driver is so annoying
<lynorian> nomoney4me_, I know :(
<lynorian> nomoney4me_, I just joined so can you help me know what you are trying to do
<nomoney4me_> I figured out the drivers for this bcm4321
<nomoney4me_> But I got this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783272  and the solution does not work in my case.
<nomoney4me_> it seems that the blacklist worked but adding the modprobe in the rc.local still does not solve the fact that I still cannot scan unless I suspend/resume the machine.
<nomoney4me_> manually resetting the wl through modprobe does not solve the problem.
<stairsandflowers> hello! i hope this is not too stupid to ask.  i'm trying to set my keyboard to latin american spanish. the key that allows typing accented vowels is not working since the upgrade to 16.04. i've set the keyboard to latin american spanish, however there is no "use dead keys" option.
<lynorian> I think that is due to the way rc.local works in that  it only does that when you log in Have you tried resetting wl without the blacklist?
<nomoney4me_> lynorian: yes, that was the first thing i did before going through the web looking for answers.
<lynorian> nomoney4me_, have you tried just simply restarting network manager?
<nomoney4me_> lynorian: just did.  same error in dmesg: wlan1 Scan_results error (-22)
<lynorian> nomoney4me_, are you on 14.04?
<nomoney4me_> lynorian: yes I am.
<lynorian> newer kernels might support b43 but not sure how well if you are still on 14.04 3.13 default
<lynorian> or if you have another way to connect you might even try 16.04 the next lts
<lynorian> but upgrading yet is not recommended
<lynorian> there was something for b43 I noticed on scan problms fixed in https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 kernels 3.14 and later
<nomoney4me_> lynorian: hmm, i will try 16.04
<nomoney4me_> or should i stick with 15.10 since 16.04 is still a bit new?
<lynorian> depends 16.04 is lts but and 15.10 would have to upgrade soon
<lynorian> I say maybe try live session and read the release notes
<nomoney4me_> i originally had 16.04 on the start of this journey
<nomoney4me_> i switched to 14.04 thinking that the driver would be more supported since it's been out for quite awhile
<nomoney4me_> i learned a few things along the way that could possibly fix this, maybe the methods would be applicable to 16.04.  I will try that
<nomoney4me_> lynorian: i just realized that link was for b43.  I was using the bcmwl-kernel-source though.
<lynorian> I think it might be a bit of trial and error to find the best driver and kernel version my bcm 4322 was not supported by bcmwl-kernel-source at first
<nomoney4me_> anyone know what "partially" means on this page? https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#known_problems_limitations
#lubuntu 2016-05-06
<FatCatFamous> I am using Lubuntu on a laptop, I set my Xfce power settings to Suspend when the lid is closed, but the fans still run. How can I make it "go to sleep?"
<Songs_of_My_Fath> HI Guys. I have a standard 2009 white macbook. I want to install lubuntu over osx and have it as the only os on the laptop. Would anyone on here be able to say how well lubuntu would work out of the box ??
<Aaran> Hi, I noticed on the lubuntu install I have there is no option to scan for available wifi networks is there a package I need to install to do that?
<leszek> Aaran: in the installer or on the desktop itself ?
<teward> Stupid question, but does xrdp work well with the LXDE environment to set up a 'remote desktop from windows to Lubuntu' type setup?  Not my question, asked because I need to know for a client :/
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-05-07
<administrador> Hi. I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. So, all of a sudden Pcmanfm did not launch, I reset the panel and stuff I could find in the internet and now in the menu I only have a run and logout option, I am in Lubuntu Netbook edition since it is the only DE I could login, not LXDE or Openbox I could login, How do I reset all Lubuntu?
<aidrocsid> Any of y'all know the difference between Lubuntu and Peppermint? Is it just pre-installed programs?
<administrador> I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. I have installed the amdgpu-pro_16.15.2-277429 driver and  Vulkan, rebooted but I do not know how to access a GUI to change my monitor resolution
<administrador> hello everyone.
<administrador> anyone?
<suncokret> how lubuntu 16.04 works? is it better to install it now or to wait some time?
<d9500> is there any method to change wallpapers in lubuntu-lxqt independent of changing the whole theme?
<d9500> or are the lxqt theme and the wallpaper tied together for now?
<n-iCe> hi
<stairsandflowers> hello!  i use a latin american keyboard layout, with Ñ key included, which is working. since upgrading to 16.04, the key beside the letter P, which allows for typing accented vowels, does not work. pressing it + a vowel doesn't return á, é, í, ó or ú, just the vowel itself. how can i re-enable the dead key? there is no "latin american, with dead keys" option in my keyboard settings. apologies for such a noob question
<n-iCe> stairsandflowers: a mi me funciona
<stairsandflowers> (se permite el español en este channel?) and how do you set it up?
<n-iCe> ááááá
<n-iCe> sí funciona
<n-iCe> es que justo ahora estoy en ubuntu
<n-iCe> pero en la instalacion le di
<n-iCe> spanish latin america
<stairsandflowers> so did i.
<n-iCe> n osera tu tecla que no sirve
<n-iCe> que pasa si la aprietas
<stairsandflowers> funciona si uso otro layout. (us, international with dead keys)
<n-iCe> que raro
<n-iCe> a mi me va bien
<stairsandflowers> no ocurre nada. si luego presiono una vocal aparece sin acento.
<stairsandflowers> sep. antes funcionaba bien.
<stairsandflowers> y no he cambiado nada.
<n-iCe> Pero sí he usado lubuntu
<stairsandflowers> mi setup esta en spanish, latin american  ya.
<n-iCe> No se me ocurre nada
<stairsandflowers> me haria falta la opcion spanish latam with dead keys. si la us funciona, deberia haber una para latam quizas
<n-iCe> Mas que ve a teclado
<stairsandflowers> no lo se
<n-iCe> Fijate que sea la primera opción
<n-iCe> Y default
<stairsandflowers> asi es, es la primera y es defaut
<stairsandflowers> default
<n-iCe> prueba el live cd
<n-iCe> a ver sí ahí funciona
<n-iCe> que algo no se haya instalado
<n-iCe> com los idiomas
<n-iCe> las actualizaciones
<stairsandflowers> hm, esta todo actualizado
<stairsandflowers> el idioma al menos
<stairsandflowers> ya lo revise antes.
<stairsandflowers> no se si me he perdido de algo, mi firefox se colgo
<n-iCe> que raro jaja
<n-iCe> No
<n-iCe> Nada, funciona bien, está raro que a ti no.
<stairsandflowers> si, lo se
<stairsandflowers> muy rarp
<stairsandflowers> raro
<stairsandflowers> ademas, soy bastante nueva en lo que es lubuntu. tampoco es que conozco ajustes avanzados con los que experimentar.
<pod_> helllllooooo
<pod_> ugh, i need some help to sway me back to lubuntu :s
<pod_> i thought i would try mint, and i'm not liking the cinammon or xcfe and feeling like i should jsut re-do it with lubuntu
<n-iCe> reinstall
<pod_> you think so? :D
<pod_> i miss the days of old with fvwm, mwm, etc on sun sparcs
<pod_> also
<pod_> is it just me, or is firefox jsut a steaming pile?
<pod_> i'm 41yrs old and finally bought my own computer (always had work computers)
<pod_> and got a 6th gen core i5, 8gb ram, 2 x 1TB HDD and 1 512gb SSD
<pod_> asus, for $450
<n-iCe> that's just great
<pod_> lol
<n-iCe> lubuntu will fly there
<pod_> i normally use chrome
<pod_> but i loaded up firefox
<pod_> and just go to some regular website like stupid cnn.com and firefox is back to it's usualy tricks of taking up 110% cpu time
<pod_> and i feel like i'm on my old shitty laptop
<pod_> :/
<n-iCe> I have never used firefox
<n-iCe> so no idea
<n-iCe> I use chrome as well
<pod_> but yeah, thinking of just going back to lubuntu, i have tried mint for the last couple days once i got past u?efi boot issues
<n-iCe> just disable safe boot
<n-iCe> should not affect uefi I think.
<n-iCe> Right now I'm using Ubuntu.
<pod_> my main issue was never-ending pcieport error messages
<n-iCe> Wanted to try 16.04 LTS Ubuntu.
<pod_> i spent many hours trying to figure it out, googling, on chat etc
<pod_> nobody could help
<n-iCe> about what
<pod_> lemme get a paste of the error
<pod_> pcieport 0000:00:1c:6: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e6(Receiver ID)
<n-iCe> but where and why you get that
<pod_> erors like that, neverending, i couldn't boot
<pod_> i supressed them with adding in boot command option "pci=nomsi"
<n-iCe> cannot you disable it on bios'
<pod_> but it turned out there was a bios/efi option for "pci-express power management" or something like that, which i disabled
<pod_> and that got rid of it
<n-iCe> Good
<pod_> but all my googling, chatting, nobody came up with solution
<n-iCe> but finally you got it working.
<n-iCe> That's good.
<pod_> but anyways, yes, i got it working
<n-iCe> Anyway with that laptop, you can use any distro you want.
<pod_> but thinking i want to go back to lubuntu
<pod_> oh, my asus is a desktop
<pod_> can't stand laptops, and have no need for one - i still have an old i3 laptop
<n-iCe> oh good
<n-iCe> :)
<n-iCe> I can't use a desktop.
<pod_> well, i do need a laptop, but jsut for car stuff
<n-iCe> Can't live without my lap.
<pod_> i'm a VW guy, and i need something to plug into the car to talk to the ecu
<pod_> but for the house, i just want a nice simple fast desktop that i can use to play media and all my other computing needs
<n-iCe> lubuntu should work.
<n-iCe> all desktops are gonna be fast in that hardware.
<pod_> thats what i was using for the last couple years
<pod_> for work and then personal
<n-iCe> I use Ubuntu 16.04 in a i5 3gen 8Gb RAM 250HD
<pod_> n-iCe: except when using firefox lol
<n-iCe> And is extremadly fast
<n-iCe> pod_: let me open firefox to check
<n-iCe> hold on
<pod_> do it
<n-iCe> don't think is that way
<pod_> load up firefox
<pod_> go to cnn.com
<pod_> then run top
<n-iCe> ok right now I am using 3.2GB RAM
<pod_> every linux i've used over the years, firefox has always been a raging bloat
<pod_> even this fresh install of mint 17.3
<n-iCe> loading cnn
<n-iCe> and RAM went to 3.5GB
<pod_> don't forget to read all the important news !
<n-iCe> 300MB
<n-iCe> is not that much
<pod_> what about cpu usage?
<n-iCe> does not go up than 9%
<n-iCe> not any of my 4 proccesors
<pod_> weird
<pod_> here i am now:
<n-iCe> And I have chrome with 4 tabs, facebook, whatsapp yahoo and google translate
<pod_> 1835 gl        20   0 1689820 186744  85392 S   3.3  2.3   2:20.17 cinnamon     1272 root      20   0 1359460 245724 227864 S   2.3  3.0   1:22.45 Xorg
<pod_> crappy paste
<pod_> but thats without firefox
<n-iCe> checked
<pod_> got some cinammon and xorg
<n-iCe> firefox just using 330MB
<pod_> i will start firefox
<n-iCe> chrome with the tabs
<n-iCe> is using almost 2GB
<n-iCe> Dammit
<pod_> lol
<n-iCe> never checked that before
<n-iCe> haha
<pod_>  7055 gl        20   0 1419636 432676  91316 S  73.2  5.4   0:37.37 firefox
<pod_>  7134 gl        20   0  974280 244652  56784 R  57.2  3.0   0:15.14 plugin-con+
<pod_> load up firefox, go to cnn, click on a link
<pod_> and now my computer feels like a turd
<n-iCe> weird
<pod_> firefox taking 73% cpu, plugin-container taking 57%
<pod_> and slow as molasses
<pod_> so dumb
<n-iCe> well, download lubuntu
<pod_> anyways... i haven't used firefox in ages, but mint came with firefox
<pod_> so i was using it for a bit until i got my bearings
<pod_> my linux install-fu is a bit rusty
<pod_> but if i install lubuntu over what my current system
<n-iCe> would be great
<pod_> it won't delete what i've got im my /home/gl diretory right?
<pod_> gl is my initals
<pod_> *initials
<n-iCe> Well youc an chose not to do it
<n-iCe> if you installed in a different partition
<n-iCe> if now, will be deleted
<n-iCe> not*
<pod_> ugh no i didn't
<n-iCe> use the live cd, create a partition
<n-iCe> and move all there
<pod_> i can do that
<n-iCe> if you don't have a usb or a external hard disk
<pod_> i have 2 1TB drives
<n-iCe> then don't see the problem :p
<pod_> i only installed the linux on the 512gb SSD
<pod_> i wanted my two regular HDDs to just be like extra disks
<pod_> lxde doesn't have transparency in windows.. iirc
<pod_> that was the fanciest feature i kinda liked
<n-iCe> lxde is really basic
<n-iCe> that's why is so fast
<n-iCe> try ubuntu mate instead
<n-iCe> or xubuntu if you want fancy stuff
<pod_> i like basic
<pod_> i have an '82 rabbit i restored, but put a turbo-diesel engine in it
<pod_> still basic. love it
<pod_> lubuntu has a newer kernel than mint?
<n-iCe> I don't use mint
<n-iCe> 4.4.0-22 is what lubuntu use
<n-iCe> Mint should use the same, since it is Ubuntu based.
<pod_> System:    Host: gl Kernel: 3.19.0-32-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<pod_> ??
<pod_> thats what inxi -S gives me
<n-iCe> uname -r
<pod_> i tried that
<pod_> also. gives me the same 3.19
<n-iCe> that's old
<pod_> thats nuts
<pod_> why would the newest version of mint, which is supposedly super popular use such an old kernel?
<pod_> ughhh
<n-iCe> do, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n-iCe> :)
<pod_> oh yeah, i could do that...
<pod_> i didn't even think of that
<pod_> i jsut figured, the spankin newest version of mint which i downloaded 2 days ago should have a newer kernel than that
<pod_> bbiaf... lubuntu downloading slow
#lubuntu 2016-05-08
<pod_> alright, moved all my crap to my separate hdd
<drduck> I'm experiencing a problem of my cursor being invisible every time i lock my screen or step away and let it fall asleep/lock on its own accord. Anyone ever had this problem, and if so how did you fix it?
<n-iCe> drduck: had it to
<n-iCe> drduck: disable block on sleep
<drduck> n-iCe, how did you go about doing that?
<n-iCe> about what
<n-iCe> go to power settings, disable lock on sleep
<drduck> what about when i actually WANT to lock the screen
<drduck> and not just when i leave it inactive
<n-iCe> disable that
<drduck> am i just shit out of luck
<drduck> what do you mean?
<n-iCe> everytime you want to lock it, just go to power settings and click on lock
<n-iCe> not power settings
<n-iCe> shutdown
<n-iCe> where you shutdown your machine
<n-iCe> youc an select lock there
<krytarik> drduck: LP bug 1568604.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<pod_> n-iCe: dd'ing now the lubuntu 16 onto my usb stick
<pod_> :)
<n-iCe> good
<pod_> all done
<pod_> ughh
<pod_> guess it's time to shutdown and retry this
<pod_> bbl hopefully :)
<n-iCe> :)
<drduck> well here goes nothing
<drduck> gonna reboot
<pod_> n-iCe:  YO
<pod_> :D
<pod_> back into the fold
<pod_> so much better already
<pod_> that was so painless
<pod_> soooooo happy to be back onto lubuntu
<pod_> install was just such a breeze and so fast
<pod_> and even got a 4.4 kernel :)
<surfn> hi
<surfn> is there a way / a shortcut to always grab a particular window?
<surfn> for example, let's say I'm doing something else, and i want to shortcut to grab Firefox and bring it to the front.  Sure, I can alt+tab until I find it.
<surfn> But is there a way to just press, I don't know... something, and get it to pop to the top?
<n-iCe> hi
<surfn> hi!
<n-iCe> Don't think so, not sure, that's why Alt + Tab is made for.
<n-iCe> Or keybaord shortcuts
<surfn> just wish Alt+tab+3 would do Firefox only (or something liek that)
<n-iCe> I'm not sure, actually alt + tab is really fast to do that
<ianorlin> argh surfn left
<ianorlin> well if you want to switch to firefox and say everything else you could use virtual worksapces
<ianorlin> super key plus f1 through f4 switch to the workspace by default even though lubuntu only comes with two by default
<sdfs843w5hu5ry38> I got an update for VLC but after installing this update. The VLC is still the same version as before. What kind of update cud that be ?
<n-iCe> hi
<swift110> hey akk
<swift110> hey all
<Ingvix> how do I make lubuntu automatically remove a file if it exists when shutting down or rebooting the machine?
<swift110> hey akk
#lubuntu 2017-05-01
<Jenshae> lynorian: I got "make" to work with the driver. I think I broke the kernal though. Doesn't work on reboot >.>
<Jenshae> Anyway, a victory. 24 hours of trying to get make to work with the dependency hell.
<Jenshae> Thanks for the help. Good night o7
<matejver> Hello, please can someone help me solve the problem with internet connection in Lubuntu ? I just installed Lubuntu and i connect to my WiFi, but the internet dont work
<matejver> Now im trying connect my computer with LAN but it doesnt work too :(
<matejver> and the panel "ethernet connection" is grey and cant click on it
<Jenshae> Press CTRL + ALT + T and then type: arp -a
<Jenshae> Then go to your connection and check your IP addresses? Are they set as auto?
<Jenshae> Try type ifconfig and compare.
<matejver> im on it, thanks
<matejver> now i will see
<Jenshae> Basically, with ARP you are looking for your router / modem / domain server / gateway.
<matejver> oh... now i have another problem.. i tryied to install sudo net-tools, then it wants a password, but i cant type
<Jenshae> You need to make sure that it is:
<Jenshae> IP address in correct format, e.g, 192.168.0.1
<Jenshae> Subnet same, eg 255.255.0.0
<Jenshae> Gateway, device you find, 192.168.0.254 (is a common one)
<Jenshae> Try tab into the password area?
<Jenshae> ALT tab to the password section
<Jenshae> You won't see **** in a terminal password
<matejver> yes, im trying, cant tab in. i try start all comand as administrator
<Jenshae> I don't know. Try ALT+F2 login and try it again there. Then ALT+F7 to come back to graphical interface
<Jenshae> Erm might be CTRL + ALT + F2 and F7
<matejver> sooo
<matejver> i finally can login in terminal
<Jenshae> By the way matejver if you play online games, you will want to stay on Ethernet. Wireless creates latency and slower ping.
<matejver> but it writes me, that it cant find the packages, should i connect the instalation USB ?
<matejver> now i typed command: sudo apt install net-tools
<Jenshae> Oh drat.
<matejver> and it cant find packages
<Jenshae> Well yes you won't. No net, no apt.
<Jenshae> apt pulls the programs from the Internet.
<Jenshae> You are using two machines, correct?
<matejver> yes
<matejver> two machines
<Jenshae> https://www.maketecheasier.com/update-upgrade-ubuntu-without-internet-connection/ try this guide.
<matejver> its for Ubuntu, does it work for Lubuntu same?
<Jenshae> Essentially, you get the system information and give it to your second computer. The one that has internet downloads what the offline one needs and you physically move the packages with a USB
<Jenshae> Much of the core of Lubuntu is the same as Ubuntu.
<Jenshae> The biggest differences are the desktop interface and the applications you get by default, like Leaff instead of Gedit.
<Jenshae> AFK
<matejver> Thank you very much for your assistance Jenshae !!!!
<kurkiintal> Hi guys, Im running lubuntu 17.04 but the system does not shutdown or reboot ... I have follwed this guide but nothing worked https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart any idea? thank you
<leszek> any error message ?
<kurkiintal> leszek: nothing ... it freezes while saying "[OK] reached target shutdown"
<pedahzur> I recently installed Lubuntu 16.04 on a system.  The X login is using whatever the default configuration is.  The login screen has an option to put the system to sleep.  All well and good so far. However, when the system comes back from sleep, the screen is locked, and wants a password to to unlock. But...nobody is logged in at this point, so no user passwords work, and of course ther is no root password set.  Ideas?
<antis> have you tried without password? just wondering? :)
<lynorian> pedahzur, I thought that got fixed in later releases
<lynorian> pedahzur, if no one is logged in you can press control alt f1 and log in as a user with sudo access
<lynorian> and run sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<pedahzur> antis: Yes, tried with no password.
<pedahzur> lynorian: Well, yes, I can do that, but I can't tell the user who is using the system (who is not terribly technical) to do that. Is there a config fix? Or is it a code fix?
<antis> well, you could disable the screen lock in xscreensaver… but i guess this is not what you want. however this is the place where to look at :)
<pedahzur> antis: I tried that (turned off one locking process), still locked. Not sure what else to disable at this point.
<lynorian> I think this is a lightlocker problem
<lynorian> also try in xfce4wm power manager
<antis> lynorian, ah yes sorry, lightlocker is used now
<pedahzur> lynorian: Wouldn't that be only for logged in config?  What do other distros use? Don't they use lightdm/lightlocker? My Kubuntu 16.04 system doesn't lock at the login screen, I doni't think.
<antis> pedahzur, my setup is slightly different from the lubuntu default (e.g. i am running "sddm" instead of "lightdm"). However, first I would identify the process, that locks the screen. If this is not obivous, you need to check your "ps" list, e.g. with:
<antis> `ps aux | grep -iE "xscreen|light"`
<lynorian> ok antis btw you should use an sddm greeter other than sddm-theme-breeze as that pulls in a ton of usually uneeded parts of kde frameworks with the usual apt get
<lynorian> install that first than install sddm if you want it that way gives much less dependencies
<antis> lynorian, thanks though off-topic :>
<antis> predahzur, in general, linux configurations are stored at two places:
<antis> 1. User: $HOME/.config/<processname>
<antis> 2. System: /etc/<you-have-to-search>
<antis> This requires some linux background of course and should not be done by "the average user".
<pedahzur> antis: I disabled one locker process at X startup. I think it was a locker in /etc/xdg/ But it still locked on sleep.
<antis> pedazuhr, so by disabling one of them the problem is solved?
<antis> lynorian, removing "sddm-theme-breeze" package would also remove "sddm", any idea?
<lynorian> no that was just in general
<lynorian> antis install the other sddm theme you want first
<lynorian> as that has tons of recommends
<antis> yeah ok, that does the trick, thanks
<antis> ok, i will relogin and hope everything works fine. cya - hopefully - soon :)
<pedahzur> antis: Well, I removed a locker startup process that I found, but that didn't fix the problem (rebooted, just to make sure). So, apparently something else is locking the screen.
<antis> lynorian, ok back in - all fine :)
#lubuntu 2017-05-02
<leober> Lubuntu 14.04 LTS have support for three ou five years?
<leober> test
<leober> Someone here?
<leo_> Has Lubuntu 14.04 support for three or five years?
<tsimonq2> leo_: Three.
<leo_> thanks
<Newb> Hi guys. The site says to pick 32bit for old computers. My laptop is old-ish with weak specs but has 64bit
<Newb> What should i pick?
<hateball> Newb: what CPU do you have, and how much RAM?
<hateball> If you have at least 2GB ram, I'd say go for 64-bit
<Newb> It's just dualcore 2.20ghz with 4gb ram. 64bit then?
<Newb> Thanks, i guess the 64bit i was referrig to was my windows installation lol
<hateball> Newb: yea 64-bit for sure
<hateball> if you intend to run something like google chrome, that only has 64-bit builds these days for instance
<Newb> Awesome thank you. I tried out linux mint but it's preeeetty laggy. Hoping this one's alright :)
<hateball> Newb: define laggy? If it's UI lagginess, that could be if the DE uses 3D effects
<hateball> and you have a slow GPU or so
<Newb> I see. Mostly the apps freeze sometimes and takes a log time to react per click. I haven't updated the software and drivers yet though, but when i did try it still took forever so i figured I'll try out anoher distro.
<hateball> Newb: What GPU does the machine have?
<hateball> Intel/AMD/nVidia
<leszek> Newb: should run more fluid on lubuntu also because it uses zram so more stuff can be stored in ram
<leszek> Newb: in general if you have the option upgrade to an ssd. They are cheap nowadays and do miracles
<hateball> yes, SSD is probably the single biggest upgrade you can give your machine
<Newb> It' one of those onboard intel graphics but the ones older than HD, actually have little idra. I have high hopes for lubuntu though since it's talked up as lightweight. In any case I'll retreat to puppy linux if it still won't do haha
<Newb> I think lubuntu will work though. I remember running regular ubuntu alright with this laptop
<leszek> Newb: ah extreme graphics 4500 something like that
<leszek> Newb: pro tip don't use sna acceleration on them. With SNA acceleration it runs slow as hell
<Newb> I'll keep that in mind. Thanks all!
<leszek> Newb: just a sec I am searching for my Xorg.conf on my older laptop which switches to uxa or exa (I don't know exactly but the better acceleration for these older chips)
<hateball> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182033
<leszek>  ah exactly hateball was quicker
<Newb> Thanks! Bookmarked it on phone. Definitely sounds like it would have been a headache incoming. Thanks!
<hateball> My google-fu is hard to beat ;p
<craigbass76> I am on a livecd, and there's no ifconfig command. What's the alternative?
<leszek> iw
<craigbass76> See an ip too. Today's the first I've heard of ifconfig getting deprecated
<craigbass76> I miss Dapper... :)
<adriano> algum brasileiro para me ajudar a instalar os drivers da fx 5200 nvidia no lubuntu 17
<adriano> sou novato
<adriano> e da erro no x
#lubuntu 2017-05-03
<CrazyTux> hello..
<CrazyTux> is Lubuntu based on lxde or lxqt?
<CrazyTux> I am using Lubuntu 17.04 on my 11 years old laptop.
<CrazyTux> hello.
<gil> Afternoon all - I have noticed that pulse audio server is not working after an upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 - firstly, is this a known bug? If not, are there any sane steps to diagnose? I've already tried deleting .config/pulse and rebooting but no joy
<testdr> gil: have you the same failure with a new user-account (to check its not a conlicting user-configuration) or do you use a systemwide pulse-server?
<gil> testdr that's a good point. I haven't tried yet. I'll have a stab at that now
<gil> testdr thanks for the tip. I created a new user, logged in and sound magically worked. Logged back in to my main account and sound persisted. One reboot later and it's still working. I have no clue what I did to trigger it, but at least it works now!
<testdr> gil: there were always changes in pulse over the years. Glad it was so easy -- the tip having a fresh user-account for tests is necessary not to risk a missconfiguration of the one an only user-account. I use always different ones -- for gaming, special programming .. banking and so on. And a simple desktop-user cannot change system-settings by chance
<gil> testdr I appreciate it, so thanks. I'm feeling a little stupid that it wasn't obvious to me to try a fresh user (before I started diving right into pulse configuration bits) and I'm still a little bemused that it just automagically started working, but very happy it is! :)
<jsoe> hi
<jsoe> hello
<jsoe> i need
<jsoe> help
<krytarik> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<jsoe> como puedo adquirir lubuntu en un cd original ?
<krytarik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<omar_> tengo un problema con la instalacion de lubuntu el cual es quww no me deja acceder a internet atravez del wifi
<wxl> !es | @omar_
<ubottu> @omar_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest30100> how do I restore 17.04?
<Guest30100> hello
<wxl> restore?
<Guest30100> yes
<Guest30100> hello
<wxl> restore it from what?
#lubuntu 2017-05-04
<zap0> having trouble installing it in vbox..    the dialogs are off the screen
<zap0> anyone know how to fix this?
<hateball> zap0: can you alt-drag the dialogs?
<lyn||ian> zap0, or alternate installer?
<zap0> alt-drag worked..   i didn't realize it was a windowed environment, i thought it was still just a fullscreen installer.
<zap0> does copy-paste normal text between a browser and a terminal window supposed to work?
<zap0> oh.. it's cntrl-shift-V..  sigh..
<hateball> Yes, because ctrl+c is sigint
<zap0> oh.
<zap0> if i type  apt-get install someprog   how do i know which version it will install?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> latest from repos
<zap0> how do get that in a number?
<Unit193> `apt-cache (policy|madison) someprog`
<zap0> thanks.
<suhan> Hello
<L00P3X> Hello.. i'm not able installing inkscape becaouse of missing "libmagick++-6.q16-6v6" non present in the repos.. i tried whit near versions but kan't come over it and install the programm.. thank you
<leszek> L00P3X: which version ?
<leszek> of Lubuntu I mean
<L00P3X> Thank you allot leszek but i had could resolve.. maybe the software center stucks at firs try and so i tryed to use ppa.. but ppa come to break all things somehow.. so i remove it now and now it works -.-"
<L00P3X> after reboting the system
<leszek> nice :)
<L00P3X> i now have to leave a wile.. maybe se you again later ^^
<L00P3X> leszek: maybe someone could help me resolve why bluetooth crash's after send file ? :\
<leszek> hmm... not sure what the issue might be there
<L00P3X> i anyway may shut the pc down now ^^ and may se you around again someteimes.. big up as  always ^^ not the bigest ubuntu comunity here but what an os!! lubuntu rules!! ^^
<L00P3X> seeyaa
#lubuntu 2017-05-05
<Jbmorris289> Hello, question. So, I used unetbootin to boot Lubuntu. When I clicked on "Installed Lubunutu 16.04," it said that I could install it to another partition. Would it work and install correctly if I did?
<xenial> Hi
<xenial> Can I help me?
<morten> good morning. Is it currently possible to do a LVM full disk encryption with a fresh 17.04 install? With LVM installed inside the live-CD and swappoff -a the installer still crashes.
<wishe> I tried to install LXDE on my Ubuntu 16.04 and i also installed lubuntu-core and lubuntu-essentials.
<wishe> It was using the lubuntu greeter so i tried to edit the lightdm conf file to change back to the ubuntu greeter and now I can no longer login to my system because it will no longer load the greeter
<wishe> Is there anyone here that has experienced a similiar issue?
<wishe> Or is able to help me fix it
<leszek> wishe: undo the change you did won't help ?
<wishe> I cant get to the file
<wishe> When i try to start the computer i get "The system is running in low graphics mode"
<wishe> And it wont get any further
<wishe> There is an option there that says Exit to console login
<wishe> I tried that
<leszek> wishe: you can reach a terminal (called tty) input by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F8 there you might login
<leszek> or that basically
<leszek> this will give you terminal access to your system and allows you to undo the change
<leszek> bbl
<wishe> and it just says /dev/sda1: clean, 291072/6111232 files, 2760788/24413696 blocks
<wishe> Ok, so I managed to fix the problem. I had to boot in recovery mode, but change the boot option flag to rw instead of ro. This let me edit the file in the root shell and delete it. My system will now boot like normal again.
<wishe> had to delete lightdm.conf in /etc/lightdm
<Anon> hello
<ander_> hey
#lubuntu 2017-05-06
<mor> Hi
<Ludo__> Hi everybody
<Ludo__> what is the advantage of alternate iso ?
<krytarik> Less need of RAM during installation.
<Ludo__> it is only during installation ?
<Guest33104> hello quick question what are the minimum spec for lubuntu.. ie will it work on a pIII with 256 megs of ram
<genii> Guest33104: Yes, but not very well.
<Lavinho> godd afternoon
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> confiure speaker bluetooth lubuntu
<Lavinho> ?????
<tsimonq2> Lavinho: Try emailing the lubuntu-users mailing list
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zerothis> so I read how cwiid/wminput has been replaced by xwiimote. So I installed it and... I can connect HID/bluetooth directly, then, nothing... how do I use my wiimote as a mouse, keyboard, and/or joystick device?
<zerothis> ok, not entirely nothing, its a 5 button 0-axis joystick
#lubuntu 2017-05-07
<zerothis> well, after a more complete investigation, I realize that xwiimote takes my controller options out of the hands of cwiid devs who have no longer update cwiid but have otherwise never bothered me and into the hands of Xorg devs who have given me over 20 years of grief. Also xwiimote is complete only for developers & not end users. So, back to cwiid.
<Jbmorris289> I hope my question still in history...
<zap0> hi,  i have lubuntu on a acer netbook..  it's awesome!    i've got a old acer laptop Pentuim-M.. 32bit..   what's the chances i can get it to run lubuntu ?
<zap0> here is the spec:    https://www.cnet.com/products/acer-aspire-1694wlmi-15-4-pentium-m-760-win-xp-home-1-gb-ram-100-gb-hdd-series/specs/
<antis> can you check with the lubuntu 16.04 lts live dvd (or alternatively boot-stick)?
<antis> -> 32-bit version of course
<zap0> good idea!    i'm torrenting the latest lubuntu now..   is the live-cd version different?
<zap0> im getting this one:   http://lubuntu.net/   the 1st link,  the:  [Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD]
<zap0> i'll try to put that only a USB stick
<zap0> that one/
<zap0> should i be trying 16.04  and not 17.04 ?
<antis> btw. why lubuntu.net still does not redirect to http://lubuntu.me/ ??
<zap0> .net  sounded more official than  .me   and google returns it higher in the results
<antis> zap0, 16.04 (LTS = Long Term Support)
<zap0> ok,  but is 17.04  for such an old laptop more risky?
<antis> this question goes to the web-designers :)
<antis> zap0, it depends. if you plan to maintain a laptop e.g. for a friend, then it is a bad idea to go with the unstable versions. especially with the unstable versions you should urgently backup your important data in case you render your system unusable - experience… ^^
<zap0> it's an idle laptop i have, for me, for personal use.    1) has win-XP on it and none of my data.    2) it's for me.    3) i have a spare laptop HDD, so might test it on that first, so i don't render the current working winXP on it dead.
<zap0> not that i could ever see myself ever wanting to do ANYTHING in xp..   at least all the peripherals still work.
<zap0> i suppose a live-CD would be a good test without the need to remove the current win-xp HDD
<antis> if your HDD is big enough, you can start with a parallel installation (so XP is kept alive). You can chose it from installation CD/DVD. However, the 16.04 version is more "safe" to use. And regardless of all that: You should backup your important stuff. One oportunity to do regular backups is the "BackInTime" tool. :)
<zap0> the live-USB booted :)      teh sound icon appears, but the option below it "sound settings", when clicked, does nothing.
<zap0> am i to presume that means i need a specific sound driver
<antis> hm… not sure. have you tried playing a sound file? please also check all the controls in alsamixer
<zap0> i plugged in a ethernet cable.   the thing registered that it was ether.. and said something similiar,  but the browser can't surf the net.   the DHCP assigned an IP.   i can see in the dialog it got an IP
<zap0> im a bit new to commandline stuff for linux...  what do i use to query the current state of the network connectins/ether?
<zap0> i put an additional DNS IP into the network connections dialog,  but that didn't seem to help it's ability to surf
<antis> when using wlan (wifi) you might check with: nmcli devices wifi
<zap0> i can ping other boxes on our lan.
<antis> this will output the available wifi networks
<zap0> currently thought trying to get the ether to work would be an easier task than the wifi
<antis> it is easy! :P
<antis> sorry, I am too much into more "advanced" stuff… you can right click on the icon and see available wifi hotspots right from the task bar
<zap0> w00t!  i surfed to a web server on our LAN via IP address.. and it played sounds!    so audio works.    but DNS currently doesn't.
<antis> zap0, cool :)
<antis> You should not fiddle with custom settings in network unless you have a very special setup! do you have a lan (cable) or a wireless connection?
<antis> in terminal, you can check settings via "ifconfig". however you should see the same in NetworkManager -> Taskbar->Settings->Network-Connections
<antis> zap0, still with me? :)
<zap0> it's in the other room, I'm back and forth.    DVD drive works, ether works, wifi works, sound works!  so far so good!
<antis> hehe, awesome
<zap0> browser still can't resolve anything..  DNS?!?
<zap0> is there a command line app for testing DNS..  i only know of curl, but that doesn't appear to be installed.
<antis> the most simple way to test it: ping some.url.com
<antis> alternatively you can use the browser
<antis> this is not of any problem at all. it's only your network configuration is messed up.
<antis> you might simply reboot (thus reset the live system's settings) and it might work.
<zap0> ping  google.com  didn't work, tried a few others.. including our ISP..  didn't work.
<antis> yeah, think so :)
<antis> your connection (ipv4 i guess) should read something like "Automatic (DHCP)". If this is not set, it will not work unless you define the gateway as your DNS server (e.g. something like 192.168.1.1).
<antis> you can check with the NetworkManager tool
<zap0> i'm completely baffled.  i don't understand how i get DNS to work
<zap0> i've tried DHCP.   i tried manual with all the settings that im fairly confident are correct.
<zap0> i can ping google servers via IP address.
<antis> yep, because the Domain Name Server (DNS) is not found in your network :) -> you can try and set it to e.g. "8.8.8.8" manually on the live system. or you can simply install and be happy everything works fine afterwards. :)
<zap0> i tried manually setting our ISP's DNS.. and it doesn't work.
<antis> so what?
<antis> if your network works fine, why bothering about a misconfigured dns?
<zap0> because i want to know that it works.
<zap0> im not installing something where the DNS doesn't even work
<antis> well… it works.
<antis> what happens is: the name "google.com" is looked up on a DNS server (which has to be reachable via IP!). it is common, that the router also provides a DNS mapping, which redirects and syncs with another online server (8.8.8.8 is the google DNS). However, if you configure that manually, it will not work unless you know exactly how your network has to be configured. :)
<antis> So, you might be just happy by rebooting your computer into the live system.
<antis> Then open firefox, open the website of choice and be happy.
<zap0> im not sure what you mean;  is the DNS settings going to magically start working just be rebooting?
<antis> yep!
<antis> it will reset your settings to "automatic", which is the default.
<zap0> that hasn't helped.
<antis> zap0, please enter in terminal: ifconfig
<antis> what does it output for "eth0" and "wlan0"?
<antis> the second line on each block should read something like "inet address:…" if this shows you IP different from 192.168.… there's a problem with your router configuration.
<zap0> ifconfig is not installed.   can't install anything cause apt-get needs to use DNS to resolve addresses.
<antis> nah… ifconfig is available on the live system
<zap0> my router is likely not the issue... it's got 5 other machines, including  lubuntu netbook running on it just fine.
<antis> so, what is your ip address?
<zap0> it got a DHCP from the router, and it was as expected  the x.x.x.  was good and the .x  was very much the next in line given the number of other machines on the network.
<antis> so is it something like 192.168.27.11?
<zap0> the gateway ip says  x.x.x.1  (as expected, same as the other machines on our network)
<zap0> yes
<antis> ok, then you seem to have an ip assigned. now can you do "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<zap0> i do understand about basic network;  i don't know much about linux and how it is configured.
<zap0> yes.  i can ping  local boxes,  our router, our ISP's DNS, 8.8.8.8
<antis> if you understand about basic network, you should also know about how to configure a DNS.
<antis> so now you can't ping google.com?
<antis> (works fine here btw.)
<zap0> correct,  i try to ping google.com  and it returns  ``Name resolve not working``  or something similar.
<zap0> i see lots of old posts on the interwebs/Stackoverflow.. saying  edit  /etc/resolv.conf
<antis> check the output of the following: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zap0> but then some newer ones, saying that is not required anymore
<zap0> ok.  back in a moment... in the meantime... look at this post with 33 votes:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/368435/how-do-i-fix-dns-resolving-which-doesnt-work-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-13-10-s
<zap0> that make sense?
<antis> you should not actually edit this file (read the warning in the file!).
<antis> you can try it however - doesn't break anything
<zap0> in /etc/resovle.conf   it had  127.0.0.53     and some comments about looking at systemd-res..--status   which has piles of misc stuff..  but the very last line from the systemd  thingy had our routers x.x.x.1  address (which it must have gotten during DHCP, as i've not told it that).
<zap0> teh router is setup to use the ISPs DNS. that's how all the boxes on the LAN get there DNS by just asking the router x.x.x.1   (so i know they router is very capable of forwarding DNS requests)
<antis> ok
<zap0> so should i look at this etc/NetworkManager.conf  file and edit that, like in that link above?
<antis> i would not do so
<antis> but it won't break anything at least
<antis> :)
<antis> your /etc/resolv.conf file should also read a line like "search …"
<zap0> teh  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  had trivial stuff in it that didnt' even look like that post.
<zap0> the /etc/resolve.conf only has  1 line:   nameserver 127.0.0.53
<zap0> (and some comment descrip lines).. but not and commented out lines.
<zap0> but not any commented out lines.
<antis> ah ya know what? i have an idea of what your problem might be… ^^
<antis> you told me you running multiple laptops, right? does any of them have the same domain name like the "new one"?
<antis> you get that by taking a look into "cat /etc/hosts"
<zap0> teh only other linux is the a netbook running lubuntu too.  but it's off and not been on the network for about 24hrs.
<antis> that doesn't matter -> it is registered with an ip address for the same name in the DNS lookup table in the network gateway… ^^ You can try and change your domain name in the live system.
<antis> I need to look it up, because it's been some time. Basically you open the file "/etc/hosts" with a text editor. Now lookup the line containing "172.0.1.1" and change the host name. From Terminal you can do that by the following command:
<antis> sudo leafpad /etc/hosts&
<antis> After that, you need to restart the network service. Wait a second…
<zap0> i've been trying re-starting network service.
<zap0> i've tried  wifi
<antis> that would not work
<zap0> and i've tried wired.
<zap0> none of them seem to work.
<antis> change your hostname
<zap0> where?
<antis> ah, the other file is called "/etc/hostname"… and then i found it
<antis> sudo hostnamectl set-hostname some-host-name
<antis> now "ping your-host" should work
<antis> ok, one thing to do after changing the hostname via "hostnamectl" command:
<antis> Also change the entry reading "127.0.1.1" in "/etc/hosts" to point to your new hostname.
<antis> Should read something like "127.0.1.1    my-new-hostname"
<antis> Please note, this is only temporary to make it work for the live system. As a general hint: You should always chose a hostname different from the default during installation to avoid name clashes.
<zap0> the hostname appears to be lubuntu
<zap0> i  have nothing on the network even remotly like that name
<antis> what does /etc/hostname include?
<antis> you set the names btw.
<zap0> im just at the point now were im losing complete faith in this OS..  like wtf.. how can setting an IP address fail so bad
<antis> then ditch it :)
<antis> the problem however is not the os
<zap0> who is it then?
<antis> it is you - sorry, i have to say that… :)
<antis> there is absolutely no problem with the installation , the live system or anything. everything works perfectly… the dns config is always on your side. same is valid for any other os btw.
<antis> when running more than one device with whatever os on it in a network, you should actually learn about trouble shooting.
<zap0> can you see how i can't take what you say as right, cause " there is absolutely no problem with the installation"    yet i can here without name resolution.
<antis> so where is the problem?
<antis> it is your network configuration, right?
<antis> the installation provides you chance to set the hostname. if you chose same name twice, funny stuff can happen…
<zap0> i don't know.   but i have multiple machines on the network work fine.  i have a netbook running lubuntu that can use DNS just fine.   i have tried MANY configs now, and many alternative dns.. (my router, the ISP, 8.8.8.8)
<zap0> i google the problem and there are piles of results or people with same issues
<antis> hehe
<antis> so, you think this is an issue wiht the distro?
<zap0> this seems to sum it up:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356729
<zap0> starting to smell like 17.04 sepcific fuck ups
<zap0> specific/
<antis> hm… you tried with 17.04?
<zap0> the iso i downloaded from lubuntu.net  was 'latest'
<antis> so why didn't you listen and use 16.04?
<zap0> i think it's 17.
<zap0> if you're going to take that tone, then i'll make a similar remark in teh same tone:  wtf is up with releasing a OS and promoting it on the front page if it's still so broken that it can't even get DNS settings right.     that's a pretty fundamental thing for a OS.. it's not like you can do anything without DNS
<antis> same question here: why does lubuntu advertise the latest version so much?
<antis> have you read the full comment? "…When I add 8.8.8.8 to  Additional DNS Servers name lookup works…"
<zap0> i tried that.  it didn't work.
<antis> well… to me this doesn't sound like a bug…
<antis> but… give me few minutes. i will download an boot lubuntu 17.04 live dvd and see how it goes here
<zap0> torrenting 16.04 now..
<zap0> the website designer for the torrent link needs to get his hipster glasses fixed.
<antis> :) doing the check with 17.04
<zap0> i read in one forum..  no idea if even related, but.. said something like:  `bug might be related to ifup detecting ipv6 on first boot and then screwing something up`
<zap0> no idea if that would be relavent to you testing
<antis> dear lubuntu team: why do you advertise the 17.04 (or latest in general) version so much? i'd rather like to see the 16.04 (LTS) version as default download and 17.04 for those, who like to try out the new stuff.
<zap0> yes.  it should say:  17.04  is a bit bleedying edge, use at own risk.
<antis> i cannot actually test core processes like ifup/ifdown, but i want to see with my own eyes, that this is a problem in the driver (kernel module). if so, i am very sorry for my rudeness above…
<zap0> i care not for artificial politeness nonsense.  at that point, you were probably right to think the issue was my noobness.   it still might be, (althougth i doubt it).  i care more about getting it working then possibly looking like a moron.
<zap0> feel free to say it as you see it.
<zap0> the 16.04 usb is done.... going to other room to boot the 16.04... back in 5.. maybe 10
<antis> ok, need some minutes to burn 17.04 image
<zap0> antis,  16.04 booted... it messed up the screen res big time!  could hardly see the UI..  but after 4 attempts.. guessed a drop down entry that might work.. and it reset at 1024x768 and was readable again!  anyhoo.. guess what works flawlessly?  DNS !!! ;)
<zap0> only the wired connection.  the wifi can now ping IPs but can't resolve names :(
<zap0> this one looks quick to skim with step by step fix:     http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<zap0> although no idea how step2 can possibly work if DNS can't resolve the apt-get repo URLs
<zap0> it's starting to look more like systemd is to blame..
 * zap0 gets on the bandwagon
<antis> zap0, hi
<zap0> boo!
<antis> any news?
<zap0> 16.04 wired works.   16.04 wifi doesn't resolve names.    switch back to wired, wired works still.
<zap0> that is tiny progress.  but as it's a laptop, i'd like it if wifi could resolve names.
<antis> and i'm pretty sure it can. haven't had any such problems with like 6 different netbooks, laptops etc.
<zap0> i upgraded the netbook from 12 to 14 to 16 to 17  in 1 day
<zap0> it works fine
<antis> ok, fine
<zap0> so maybe i get 16.04 working, then upgrade to 17 will "just work"
<antis> i won't recommend upgrading to 17
<zap0> now i agree.
<antis> ok. you should know i rendered my system unusable once just because upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10. So what I did is backup and fallback to 14.04 -> worked totally fine. Then no problem upgrading to 16.04, which i think is the best Lubuntu (and debian based distros) so far. However you might have hit that trap and just met a little piece of untested wifi network adapter.
#lubuntu 2018-04-30
<Karlenstein> hello!
<Karlenstein> can someone answer to a simple question=
<Karlenstein> ?
<diogenes_> !ask | Karlenstein
<ubottu> Karlenstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Karlenstein> ok guys I'm sorry
<Karlenstein> i act like in real life :D
<Karlenstein> ok my question is: I have an old laptop that I use to learn python, the os is Lubuntu 17.10.1
<Karlenstein> since 26th of April I'm trying to update to 18.04 (update manager and terminal) but I can't
<diogenes_> try do-release-upgrade
<Karlenstein> ty diogenes for the reply, I tried that command if I remember correctly, but I will try again
<Karlenstein> (oops I wrote my question on 2 lines, my apologies)
<Karlenstein> OK I tried do-release-upgrade but it says "no new release found"
<leszek> Karlenstein: that is normal. Upgrade will take a month or so to be available for 17.10 users
<leszek> usually the official upgrade is unlocked after 18.04.1 is out so most of the bugs of the 18.04 line are fixed until then
<Karlenstein> Oh leszek really? wow that's why!
<Karlenstein> I tried to find an answer on Google, with no luck
<Karlenstein> Now I know I have to wait :)
<Karlenstein> thank you Leszek and the others too
<Karlenstein> Have a nice day, bye
<JackRid> I'm new to Linux and tried installing Lurbuntu on an old laptop. Went fine until asked to reboot, then the the computer showed a few lines of text starting with [OK] and just got stuck there.
<JackRid> the last line was: [OK] Started Tool to automatically collect and submit kernel crash signatures
<JackRid> "kernel crash" does not seem like a good sign. Anyway, any ideas as to what I can do next?
<Doada> how do i upgrade from lubuntu 17.10 to 18.04? do-release-upgrade says there is no new version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> be patient
<Karlenstein> Hi Doada, one hour ago I asked the same question. User "diogenes_" told me to try "do-release-upgrade" but I had no success, like you
<Karlenstein> Then user "leszek" told me this <that is normal. Upgrade will take a month or so to be available for 17.10 users>
<Karlenstein> and then <usually the official upgrade is unlocked after 18.04.1 is out so most of the bugs of the 18.04 line are fixed until then>
<Karlenstein> I hope this help you like it helped me to understand
<Doada> thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/ end of page
<Doada> so, when i do "do-release-upgrade -d" will it install the final 18.04 version or some beta?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no beta at the moment. latest in line is 18.04
<Doada> i guess that's what I'm going to do then
<Karlenstein> @Doada, I didn't know the "-d" option
<Karlenstein> I'm trying that too
<Karlenstein> As I said before, I use Lubuntu on an old laptop with no personal data and only Python IDLE installed
<Karlenstein> quit
<jork> can't find a hash for the 18.04 64bit desktop iso.
<L00P3X> Hello \o/ .. I got a new Lubuntu system right now :) and the only thing i'm missing now are the hundred of beautiful fonts I had over ubuntu studio.. is there any contrast in installing ubuntustudio-fonts-meta or would you help me get some otherwise this machine? I would really apprrecciate it
<krytarik> L00P3X: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-fonts - this is what it'll pull in, see for yourself.
<L00P3X> there should be no contrast between studio and lubuntu I guess. newby paranoia :) just got a new system now.. thank you wery much
<L00P3X> kyrtarik, just installed it, awesome thanks :)
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
<L00P3X> thanks :) and.. before i do something bad.. im in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml.. i'm looking for a way to see the pannel only on the desktop they are.. by now if im on desktop 3 i see all pannels from 1 to all.. would like to split them
<L00P3X> thank you again.. good evening.. i'm leaving
<pr3c0g> hi all, I made a live usb pen of lubuntu to throubleshoot a laptop I have here. wifi is not working, I have a message on syslog saying "Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<pr3c0g> I've tried rfkill list and everything is set as NO (as in, no blocking, SW or HW). I've tried a lot of different stuff found by googling like removing iwl3945 and adding it again and so on, and I'm lost at the moment
<blevyzga> how upgrade to 18.04
<blevyzga> do-release-upgrade
<pr3c0g> I plugged a network cable to do apt-get install net-tools, ifconfig wl4ps0 up says the same "SIOCSIFFLAS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<blevyzga> No new release found
<diogenes_> blevyzga, and if you do: do-release-upgrade -d
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, what network card do you have/.
<pr3c0g> PRO/Wireless 3495ABG [GOLAN] Network Connection    <- this is the output of lshw -C network
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, and the output of: sudo lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<Teggun> Hello, in lxtask, is it possible to end a process by just using the keyboard? That being, navigating the list using the arrow keys and then hitting something to terminate a process? Also, if i'm currently having some hardware compatibility problems with 16.04, will switching to 18.04 possibly help with those in any way?
<pr3c0g> one moment, quickly rebooting to check BIOS settings again
<blevyzga> thank you diogenes
<diogenes_> Teggun, theoretically you select a process and then hit the key next to the right alt key and it will pop up a menu which will give you the options to either stop, kill, terminate and so on
<pr3c0g> diogenes_: ok, just ran it. I have no network in that laptop, I can remove the cable from my main pc and connect the laptop but I would like to avoid that. Something in there you want to see ?
<pr3c0g> Kernel driver in use : iwl3945 | Kernel modules: iwl3495
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, is that the only thing that came out?
<pr3c0g> Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [GOLAN] Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)
<diogenes_> ok that's better
<pr3c0g> subsystem: Intel COrporation WM3945ABG MOW2 [8086:4222]
<diogenes_> so has it ever worked under linux before?
<pr3c0g> this had windows installed on it, and I just booted up lubuntu from usb pen, so no
<pr3c0g> because on windows I had basically no luck, tried everything I could find (remove power save option, uninstall/install, disable/enable, etc)
<diogenes_> so it doesn't work on windows too?
<pr3c0g> correct
<diogenes_> did you install the appropriate driver for it on windows?
<pr3c0g> yes, but I'd like to solve this on linux since I'm planning on sticking with it on this laptop
<cristian__c> hello guys
<Teggun> Unfortunately, nothing seems to happen when i hit that key whilst lxtask is in focus and i have a process selected. Not that big of a deal but i was wondering if there was a key combination i didn't know about to close applications.
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, i'm afraid that the card is faulty if it doesn't work on windows then it's card's fault
<cristian__c> I've installed dropbox but applet doesn't show droobpx icon and is not working
<pr3c0g> this is some kind of hardware kill switch that I cannot reverse, even though rfkill list doesn't state anything blocked, the syslog says "possible due to RF-kill"
<diogenes_> Teggun, does it show the menu when you right click on a process?
<Teggun> Yes, it does
<cristian__c> I've created a new autostart entry changing dropbox launch command
<Teggun> But i'd like to manage the processes entirely by mouse in lxtask, if it's possible. Though it's not critical.
<cristian__c> unfortunately, dropbox default autostart is often enabled by the system, even if I disable it by lxsession
<diogenes_> Teggun, then the key which imitates right click, should show you the same menu
<cristian__c> I've tried some workarounds but I don't know how to delete default dropbox autostart entry (in order to use custom new dropbox launch autostart)
<cristian__c> Any ideas?
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, once again, if it doesn't work on windows with the original driver, then more than 98% the card is broken
<Teggun> Unfortunately it seems to be working in every other application except for lxtask for some reason.
<pr3c0g> I understand, thanks for the help
<diogenes_> Teggun, then install gnome-system-monitor and use that one
<Teggun> What about the upgrade, will upgrading to 18.04 have the possibility of helping with any hardware compatibility problems i'm currently having with 16.04?
<cristian__c> it could be dangerous upgrading
<diogenes_> incompatibility?
<cristian__c> for example, I've installed a new lubuntu version that broke dropbox compatibikity
<Teggun> Currently with 16.04 i can't suspend or hibernate my system so i'm wondering if doing an upgrade would help with that.
<pr3c0g> diogenes_: hey, thought you'd like to know
<pr3c0g> I actually managed to solve it by updating the bios
<pr3c0g> i hate it that i don't understand it, but it worked
<diogenes_> pr3c0g, indeed who would have thought it was bios
#lubuntu 2018-05-01
<duke1995> Hello. I installed Lubuntu 18.04 on an old laptop. But when I look for additional drivers, I got the message that there are no additional drivers available. I then added the "Graphics Drivers" PPA, now "nvidia-304" is available, but I get an error when I try to install it.
<duke1995> According to the error message there are unmet dependencies.
<duke1995> I just booted from a Lubuntu 16.04.4 liveUSB, and in that live session the "nvidia-304" driver is found without adding the PPA.
<duke1995> Are the Nvidia drivers not yet installable in Lubuntu 18.04?
<duke1995> Should I install Lubuntu 16.04 instead? Or is there a way to fix this problem in 18.04?
<diogenes_> duke1995, for older hw, 16.04 is better
<duke1995_> OK, thanks for your reply. I'm going to replace my 18.04 installation with a 16.04 installation then.
<duke1995_> By the way, the old laptop only has 1GB of memory. I suppose it's better to install the 32-bit version in that case.
<JohnDoe6> 1Gb is bad for "modern" web-serfing use. fat web-technology
<diogenes_> duke1995_, oh my, yes but you could try antiX too
<diogenes_> i've run antix successfully on 256 MB ram pc :)
<JohnDoe6> yep. now run browser and open some web pages. and see how you loose memory :)
<diogenes_> JohnDoe6, i did run some webpages, with good patience you it's moderately usable except for youtube, but the workaround was using smtube and yiu could watch good youtube quality :)
<duke1995_> That's why I thought I would be better off with the 32-bit version. Lubuntu 18.04 64-bit uses approximately 150 MB more than Lubuntu 18.04 32-bit according to my (basic) test.
<JohnDoe6> browser is not links, lynx and dillo of course
<diogenes_> it was even firefox
<diogenes_> can't remeber which version
<duke1995_> Thanks for the tip about antiX too. But I suppose you will run into the same kind of problems when you launch something like Firefox or Chromium.
<diogenes_> you never know unless you try
<JohnDoe6> diogenes_: and NoScript and *block
<JohnDoe6> and you can look at slitaz
<duke1995_> I guess Firefox Quantum is a leap forward if you have a recent pc, but not necessarily when you run it on an old laptop like the one I'm using right now.
<diogenes_> actually trying freebsd on that ancient machine was moving even faster
<duke1995_> As a matter of fact, it runs quite well for the moment. But the CPU usage is rather high on certain web pages, that's why I wanted to try the Nvidia drivers.
<duke1995_> Which won't install on 18.04 at the moment, so I think I'll go back to 16.04 for now.
<diogenes_> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<diogenes_> duke1995_, no clue but if 14.04 is still supported then you can go for that one too
<JohnDoe6> i have nettop amd с-60. it has very high cpu temp. some times it shutdown because thermal protection
<duke1995_> I'm going to install 16.04 now, thanks a lot for your help and advice :-)
<kmh__> hi
<kmh__> i'm trying the change the time interval for the (automatic) screen logout. How do i do that on LXDE?
#lubuntu 2018-05-02
<blue1> I am having difficulties getting libreoffice to play nicely with lubuntu 18.04.  This was not an issue with 16.04.  I disabled apparor but to no avail.  Suggestions?
<wxl> blue1: what exactly is the problem?
<blue1> I get an error message just a sec....
<blue1> [  206.684516] audit: type=1400 audit(1525138952.084:27): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="open" profile="libreoffice-soffice" name="/proc/1042/mountinfo" pid=1042 comm="soffice.bin" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<blue1> [
<blue1> this is 32 bit not 64 fwiw
<wxl> that shouldn't matter
<wxl> looks allowed, no?
<wxl> what happened when you tried to open it/
<blue1> librecalc works -- but when I try libre writer -- it exits nearly immediately....
<wxl> works here
<wxl> have you tried to run it in terminal and see if there's any output?
<blue1> and I have no issues with libreoffice in xubuntu
<blue1> yes, I have tried that but don't have the output -- let me try that again
<wxl> i.e. `lowriter`
<blue1> no error message generated at terminal
<wxl> you might want to just make a bug against it and hoepfully the libreoffice folks will be able to figure it out. that or figrue out stacktracing :)
<blue1> okay -- where can I post the bug?
<blue1> thank you btw
<wxl> just do `ubuntu-bug libreoffice` in the terminal
<blue1> okay I have never done that but I will give a a try....
<blue1> y
<blue1> ancient machine -- lubuntu 16.04 worked great for me.
<wxl> 18.04 should do it better
<wxl> and again, i can't reproduce the bug. perhaps there's something else on the system that's conflicting
<blue1> perhaps --
<blue1> one other programme -- bibletime doesn't come up correctly either
<blue1> I have apport disabled -- looks like I need to re-enable that.
<wxl> that works here, too
<blue1> I disabled it in the config file
<wxl> that = bibletime
<blue1> yes that works in xubuntu for me - but not lubuntu -- it just comes up to a black screen for me.
<blue1> how long should ubuntu-bug take?
<wxl> yep works fine here
<wxl> it often takes a bit to collect info
<blue1> okay it finally came up.
<blue1> thank you -- l learned something new today.
<wxl> np :)
<blue1> what about chromium?  it maxes out the cpu and never comes up.
<wxl> you can go file bug reports yourself but that tool will actually collect a bunch of useful information for you automatically
<wxl> modern browsers are often problematic on old computers
<wxl> in general you'll need 1-2GB if you expect them to work at all
<blue1> yes
<wxl> i'm off to get dinner and go home
<wxl> be well!
<blue1> thank you again
<wxl> happy to help :)
<blue1> everything worked in 16.04  but 18.04 is being a pill it seems
<blue1> I am going to try the windows way with libreoffice -- nuke and re-install.
<zChris__> Hello, i have added https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225 to my PPA, but how do i tell apt to install PHP from that repository and not the original one?
<badgerclan> join
<badgerclan> just a fast note: the checksum does not match sha256sum lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso  88a015099043894189d426c6914873b8bcbcef3e647ea65996b3c523d8eb93ad  lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<paradis> rufus or universal usb installer?
<wxl> that's probably a download issue, then, that you're having
<badgerclan> exit
<paradis> is rufus legit?
<wxl> it's the most legit thing for windows :/
<paradis> ok thank you
<stortford> Hi, just installed Lubuntu 18.04 64 bit clean install. Scanner Canon LIDE 200 now has vertical black bar 10mm wide down centre of scan using both Simple Scan and Skanlite.Didn't happen with 16.04 LTS. Please can you advise? Thanks
<wxl> stortford: i would suggest asking at #ubuntu and seeing if they can help. i'd be shocked if that was a lubuntu-specific issue
<stortford> Many thanks wxl. I'll do as you suggest.
<diogenes_> stortford, also try xsane
<wxl> miles was remarkable
#lubuntu 2018-05-03
<stevendale> What the hell happened to Lubuntu being lightweight
<stevendale> This acrimony will hit the community and you will lose hundreds, if not thousands of users!
<Jrdh> Hi
<tsimonq2> Hi
<nepenthe187> Anybody on have experience getting a second monitor to work?
<hateball> nepenthe187: depends a bit on what GPU/Driver you are using
#lubuntu 2018-05-04
<zap0> hi,  got it running in a virtualbox on windows..    it gets about 1/2 why thru a apt-get upgrade  and the screen goes black, and the VM goes into pause mode and fails to come out of pause mode...
<zap0> how do i fix that?
<groundeffect> Just upgrade to 18.04. Anyone else having issues enabling Canonical Livepatch? The "sign in" button just opens another window that says "Sign in..." with no text boxes
<L00P3X> Hello and good evening :)I got a new mouse what not seem to work but it's recognised over dmesg and i don't know how to get it working, or if it is worth to like chmod /dev/tty0 .. is there any chance this mouse could work? here i got the manual https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1057043/Tecknet-M001.html?page=2#manual
<genii> In the event they return.. no, that mouse will not work under linux. They have some proprietary RF transceiver inside for which there is no linux driver, only Windows ones.
<L00P3X> I don't know what else to try to get this mouse working... i made a pastebin from "tail dmesg" and "hwinfo --mouse". it is full recognised but i have no idea on what to do now.. if someone would please give it a look I would be very gratefull for any help.
<krytarik> L00P3X: You got a response here after you dropped off earlier: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/04/%23lubuntu.html#t21:59
<genii> L00P3X: I had same issue before with a mouse from that company, the radio they use does not work with linux, and I was unable to find a driver for it, some proprietary chip that they probably make themselves
<genii> ( I struggled with it for half a day and then just ended up going and getting a BestBuy Insignia wireles one instead for around $20 that did work right away )
<L00P3X> i got disconnected, i'm sorry. I thank you allot for the response.. my father found one for just 5$ and took it.. maybe I can sel it for 10 :) thanks again
<L00P3X> and thanks again, I'm going to leave :) have a good night
#lubuntu 2018-05-05
<antis> mandOrla: install fonts via "font-manager" instead of copying files around manually :)
<Guest10193> Hi! :) - May be You now why command `ss -E` ore `ss --events` ran process without any header and output to stdout?
<Guest10193> Thats about Lubuntu 18.04
<Guest10193> Thats was comfortable monitor of chainged connection in alfa Lubuntu 18.04, - But buggy in Lubuntu 18.04 LTS - (((((
<Netwalker_>  Hi! :) - May be You now why command `ss -E` ore `ss --events` ran process without any header and output to stdout? Thats about Lubuntu 18.04 Thats was comfortable monitor of chainged connection in alfa Lubuntu 18.04, - But buggy in Lubuntu 18.04 LTS - (((((
<Guest17795> epubs
<corpus> @search Saxon Andrew
<Guest58043> @search Saxon Andrew
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<ask-ygU5AP56> anyone issues with a dissapearing power applet ?
<ask-ygU5AP56> 18.04, 64bit, second boot, upon fiddling w/ lxpanel config inside .config/lxpanel/ then returning to the original config file, the icon dissapeared
<ask-ygU5AP56> I change the settings in preferences -> power manager to show / not show icon in taskbar
<ask-ygU5AP56> no difference
<ask-ygU5AP56> I check dconf only to see there's no com/canonical/indicator/power
<ask-ygU5AP56> what else to do?
<ask-ygU5AP56> in order to fix this?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I 'fixed' the bootup process to use acpi_osi=Linux and acpi_backlight=vendor, that fixed the brightness controls from going haywire
<ask-ygU5AP56> would it cause any issues here w/ the applet tho? it sees the battery... the os that is...
<ask-ygU5AP56> even the stats inside the settings program shows it fine too
<ask-ygU5AP56> (xfce4-power-manager:26019): xfce4-power-manager-WARNING **: 18:39:49.826: Unable to connect to session manager : Nie udało się połączyć z menadżerem sesji: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable not defined
<ask-ygU5AP56> may be this is the issue?
<ask-ygU5AP56> the power manager starts, just no icon
<cristian_c> ask-ygU5AP56: battery stuff relies on acpi
<ask-ygU5AP56> cristian_c, it's just iconthat's missing
<cristian_c> so, if you change acpi parameter settings, it could be something related to battery monitor indicator
<ask-ygU5AP56> if I go into the power manager settings, I see a battery etc
<ask-ygU5AP56> also, running fce4-power-manager w/ --debug shows no errors
<ask-ygU5AP56> xfce4*
<cristian_c> there is a commabd in order to get info from battery
<cristian_c> *command
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's just ehe power icon on the try that's missing
<ask-ygU5AP56> s/ehe/the
<cristian_c> ask-ygU5AP56: ok, then you can try one thing
<ask-ygU5AP56> sure, what do you suggest?
<cristian_c> you could get lxpanel output
<cristian_c> if you stop abd restart lxpanel from command line
<cristian_c> the output tells you what items are loaded and which one not
<ask-ygU5AP56> well, could it be that SESSION_MANAGER is not set like mentioned before?
<ask-ygU5AP56> cr	i's not a lxpanel issue it it?
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's a separate applet thats not working , xfvce power manager
<ask-ygU5AP56> nothing to do w/ lxpanel
<cristian_c> it has been a while since I restarted lxpanel from command line last time
<ask-ygU5AP56> cristian_c, the applet is not loaded as a lxpanel applet, but as ann xfce4-power-manager icon
<cristian_c> ok, so you have to look somewhere else
<ask-ygU5AP56> which is just sperate program that then shows an icon in the "programs tray" applet in lxpanel
<cristian_c> ask-ygU5AP56: if you try to re-enable acpi kernel grub paramenter to defsult, do you see the applet visible again?
<cristian_c> *default
<ask-ygU5AP56> will try if thats the case
<cristian_c> it's a further option to exclude
<cristian_c> Idon't remember how system tray applets are handled by lxde
<cristian_c> I believe they sre stored in lxsession settigs
<cristian_c> or .config/autostart
<ask-ygU5AP56> yeah point is, even if I start the xfce power manager, it doesn't show the icon
<ask-ygU5AP56> cristian_c, it's not the acpi issue
<ask-ygU5AP56> cristian_c, I tried w/out the acpi lines, default vanilla grub settings
<ask-ygU5AP56> no difference apart from either the brightness keys work or not
<ask-ygU5AP56> but still, no icon in tray
<ask-ygU5AP56> btw, xfce4-power-manager starts fine
<ask-ygU5AP56> it just don't display the bloody icon no more in lxpanel
<ask-ygU5AP56> under lxsession
<ask-ygU5AP56> #xfce is either clueless or unwilling to help ("what, you're not running xfce vanilla?")
<ask-ygU5AP56> 'sides, I think it's hardly an issue w/ xfce
<ask-ygU5AP56> more lubuntu/ubuntu specific
 * ask-ygU5AP56 seriously begins to ponder another distro/OS
<ask-ygU5AP56> for a year now lubuntu was a fine companion
<ask-ygU5AP56> but this new install on 18.04 is a meaningful amount of work
<lynorian> ask-ygU5AP56, can you run xfce-power-mananger-settings
<ask-ygU5AP56> yes
<ask-ygU5AP56> changing the settings there to show or not show the icon in taskbar makes no difference
<lynorian> ugh
<ask-ygU5AP56> I do wonder about the error though, w/ --debug, about the SESSION - though mayhap when started by lxsession, the proper env variable is present
<lynorian> ask-ygU5AP56, do you have a system tray in your lxpanel?
<ask-ygU5AP56> yessir
<ask-ygU5AP56> network manager and audio settings and other apps show up there fine
<ask-ygU5AP56> just the power manager won't
<krytarik> Just a sec guys..
<ask-ygU5AP56> https://dualpaste.net/link/200error
<ask-ygU5AP56> here's an output for xfce4-power-manager ran w/ --debug from console once inside lxsession
<ask-ygU5AP56> what is the correct value for SESSION_MANAGER upon running xfce4-power-manager manually, in order for it to 'connect' to the running lxsession?
<ask-ygU5AP56> (maybe that's the issue, though I doubt it, by providing the correct environmental value of it I'll try and provide a cleaner debug log)
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's not really much of an issue
<ask-ygU5AP56> I get more space in the tray this way
<ask-ygU5AP56> but... it's just not doing what I want it to do
<ask-ygU5AP56> and worked straight out the box
<ask-ygU5AP56> so... I like fixing things..
<ask-ygU5AP56> I read it may be to do w/ icon theme...
<ask-ygU5AP56> I tried switching to Ubuntu icons default and the whole setttings window crashed...
<krytarik> Well ok, since I see you started off by saying it worked initially, it won't be a general issue with the power manager or the panel really.
<ask-ygU5AP56> well
<ask-ygU5AP56> it does suggest a pebkac
<ask-ygU5AP56> then again it's pretty much vanilla
<ask-ygU5AP56> imma try add a new user or login as guest
<ask-ygU5AP56> see if that applet pops up
<ask-ygU5AP56> krytarik, fixed it, sorta
<ask-ygU5AP56> at least I know what's causing it, more less
<ask-ygU5AP56> .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<ask-ygU5AP56> throw that out, works fine
<krytarik> lol
<ask-ygU5AP56> ?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I have the panel config file moved from another install, modified it in the end though to join the vanilla contents w/ my old settings
<ask-ygU5AP56> nothing there to suggest offensive settings
<ask-ygU5AP56> investigating further - for now, imma try and config the panel via the gui instead of manually in vim
<krytarik> ..Yes, that might work out better. >_>
<krytarik> I.e. I strongly suspect you corrupted the config by fiddling with it manually.
<ask-ygU5AP56> krytarik, you suspect wrong
<ask-ygU5AP56> krytarik, but the pebkac is still the right case; the 'tray' plugin from lxpanel entry is missing
<ask-ygU5AP56> fixed and working correctly, I apologize for any possible inconvenience
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's weird that the tray and indicator plugins are seperate plugins though, that's what got me on the wrong track for debugging in first place
<ask-ygU5AP56> since other icons worked fine
<ask-ygU5AP56> reckon tray and program icons in tray are handled differently
<ask-ygU5AP56> whatever; works; cheers
<krytarik> Ok, deliberately dropping the necessary applet off the config is even worse though.. >_>
<cobra-the-joker> HEy guys , i am trying to install lubuntu on VirtualBox here , but all i am getting is a screen teared https://imagebin.ca/v/40mjuESNyfwh
#lubuntu 2018-05-06
<ardmncK1237> Hello, I want to install xfce4-mouse-settings but apt can only find the whole xfce4-settings. Why? Thanks in advance.
<krytarik> Because it's part of the package.
<ardmncK1237> Ah ok. So xfce4-mouse-settings can't be installed separately? I thought it was modular
<krytarik> Well, it's a separate binary, yes - but packaging each binary individually...
<ardmncK1237> Ok ok. However, thanks. I will just install the whole package. I was just trying to understand if it was me or the package just wasn't there.
<ardmncK1237> Thanks bye
<ardmncK1237> *or if the binary just wasn't there.
<krytarik> Why would you need it for LXDE btw?
<ardmncK1237> I need it because I want to disable the touchpad on my laptop. Lxde doesn't have that. That's actually the only reason why I'm installing that part of xfce.
<ardmncK1237> For all the rest I love and use lxde, tho. It's so fast.
<krytarik> So you tried this before and it worked?
<ardmncK1237> You mean it I've ever tried to install xfce4-settings separately? Nope. But I thought it could be done.
<ardmncK1237> Or do you mean if xfce4-mouse-settings did work before to disable the touchpad? Cuz well I just found out now that it doesn't work now. Why?
<krytarik> Yes, I mean use the settings app of one desktop environment for another.
<ardmncK1237> *You mean if I've ever
<krytarik> That's why.
<ardmncK1237> Oh
<ardmncK1237> Then no I've never tried that
<ardmncK1237> I didn't know it wouldn't work for another DE :/
<ardmncK1237> Why is that?
<krytarik> Because each one uses its own settings daemon.
<ardmncK1237> Oh ok. How can I disable the touchpad on lxde then?
<ardmncK1237> Disable permanently
<ardmncK1237> It uses synaptics btw here
<krytarik> There are numerous suggestions and ways on it posted on the interwebs.
<ardmncK1237> Ok. I will have a look.
<krytarik> And every time the question comes up, I again have to go look for the one I deem most proper.. >_>
<ardmncK1237> Ok. I added 'synclient=MaxTapTime=0' into Autostart of LXsession configuration. It works.
<ardmncK1237> *'synclient MaxTapTime=0'
<ardmncK1237> (I actually wanted to disable the tap-to-click, not the whole touchpad's functionality).
<ANAND> Greetings, I'd like to know whether Lubuntu 18.04 uses LXQt. If not, when will LXQt become main-stream?
<diogenes_> wishwanathan anand?
<ANAND> diogenes_, haha nope :)
<diogenes_> ok :(
<ANAND> Even better! (TM)
<ChunkzZ> is there an app that can view my specs on a laptop? I just bought a samsung laptop and want to know if it's ddr3 and want to check other specs and so on.
<ChunkzZ> I installed lubuntu 18 straight away on it.
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, run in terminal: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, to find out memory type and stuff you run: sudo inxi -m
<ChunkzZ> diogenes_, it says everything except the ram lol
<diogenes_> i just gave you the command
<diogenes_> sudo inxi -m
<ChunkzZ> thanks! :D
<diogenes_> yw
<ChunkzZ> it says I have 4 slots, doubt that's correct?
<ChunkzZ> I'll have to google, thanks diogenes_ :P
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, 4 slots it means you have only slots to insert the memory into, but you might have only one or two memory cards
<diogenes_> that's a different story
<ChunkzZ> yeah figured. :p
<ChunkzZ> nice one though diogenes_ :)
<diogenes_> indeed nice tool
<ChunkzZ> I've emailed it myself so I don;t have to ask again
<diogenes_> always take notes of commands and store them in a folder
<ChunkzZ> yeah rather than that though i just email it myself, quicker and easier.
<ChunkzZ> I'm shocked on how good lubuntu is with this pc tbh. it's only an i5 2nd gen and 2gb ram :P
<ChunkzZ> gonna put an ssd in it and more ram
<ChunkzZ> £20 from a local carboot.
<ChunkzZ> needed a clean though
<ChunkzZ> lol
<ChunkzZ> anyway, thanks again diogenes_ you're a legend. /back to lurking
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, you're welcome :)
<ANAND> Long live diogenes_ the legend!
<diogenes_> ANAND, LOL hehe
<ANAND> :P
<testdr> hello, i checked the irc-logs and there was no entry about missing cpu-clock-frequency part of the indicator taskbar tool -- did i miss something? This tool was available in lubuntu-17.04, but seems now gone.
<antis> Upgrade from 16.04/17.10 to 18.04 failing? -> "do-release-upgrade -d" runs into "unresolvable problem"
<n-iCe> I installed lubuntu in a different way, minimal.iso selected minimal lxde desktop, is it lubuntu? haha
<YADW1> Hello! I'm on lubuntu-desktop 16.04.4 LTS and I'm trying to make an external monitor work properly in extend mode. By now it just displays my desktop background (the center is wrong but bruh) and I can drag windows between the primary and the secondary monitor. The latter is missing panels, and oddly enough when I right click the lxde menu appears instead of the one of lubuntu
<YADW1> Arandr is not of much help
<YADW1> Can anybody suggest me what should I do to make it work in the right way?
<laptop> does lubuntu 18.04 contain better graphics drivers
<wxl> 18.04 does include updates to the kernel, so quite possibly
<wxl> they certainly shouldn't be getting worse
<laptop> what about for the ancient intel gma 4500
<laptop> i am wondering if there is anyway to implement those drivers for 18.04 for 16.04
<n-iCe> I installed minimal.iso and lxde package
<n-iCe> but looks different
<ChunkzZ> any idea when lubuntu-next is going to be released??
<ChunkzZ> 18.04 looks the same here n-iCe, using lubuntu/minimal too.
<wxl> lubuntu as lxqt-only should be released next cycle
<ChunkzZ> wxl, next cycle? what does that mean?
<wxl> ChunkzZ: next version
<krytarik> October this year.
<ChunkzZ> next version? next versiob od what?
<ChunkzZ> of*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 18.10.
<krytarik> Lubuntu...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu 18.10 is LXQt.
<ChunkzZ> 18.10 oh :P should've said that lol
<ChunkzZ> I thought it'd be better if LXQt was released under LTS...
<ChunkzZ> no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need to iron out things before releasing to users.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it's the opposite.
<ChunkzZ> ahh alright :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.imgur.com/hYYD6F3.jpg 18.04 lxqt netinstall. so sad
<ChunkzZ> nice old monitor JohnDoe_71Rus :P
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i have more old. Nec 1535vi  2001-2 year production :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so they don't know window manager and ask user
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, it's a bug.
<littlegirl> Hi I have a question about lubuntu 18.04 installation
<littlegirl> is there anyone who can answer me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<littlegirl> Ok sorry I was not aware of the rules. the problem is that I downloaded lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso and tried to install it on virtualbox, but when I try to install lubuntu, the desktop does not load normally and I encounter a mixed desktop that I cannot do anything with it. here it the screenshot: https://pasteboard.co/HjYQWCj.png
<diogenes_> littlegirl, try open devices and install gues additions
<diogenes_> then reboot the VM
<littlegirl> but I recieved this error: Could not mount the media/drive 'C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso' (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED).
<wxl> this sounds like you're having a problem with virtualbox rather than lubuntu
<littlegirl> received*
<diogenes_> so your VM is on windows?
<diogenes_> yep, virtualbox is faulty
<littlegirl> but there is no problem in using lubuntu 17.10.1 :|
<littlegirl> yes it's installed on windows
<wxl> that said we do occassionally run into weird issues with virtual machines. if you toggle from a tty and back (hold right control and hit f1, then release, then hold right control and hit f7) the iso should behave fine
<n-iCe> hi wxl
<wxl> hey n-iCe
<n-iCe> how are you? do you remember me?
<n-iCe> I just bought finally a new laptop.
<wxl> i'm good and yes
<littlegirl> when I reset the vm the install page appears completely, but when I reset again the same problem occurs. So it seems I have problem using 18.04, so I wanted to ask if I continue to use lubuntu 17.10.1, will there be any problem? I mean will there be any issue because of not upgrading to the latest version? because I'm working on a project on lubuntu and I don't want to lose or damage my data and configuration that I have made on l
<wxl> the problem you're experiencing is a graphics issue specific to virtualbox. it doesn't affect our data
<wxl> that said, 17.10.1 will continue to be supported, but not as long as 18.04, nor will it have the latest software packages
<littlegirl> Ok so I will try to upgrade my virtualbox to the latest version and see if the problem still persists. thank you
<wxl> the problem will likely persist but not after you have the system installed
<littlegirl> So if I can install the lubuntu 18.04, the problem will be solved?
<wxl> yep
<littlegirl> ok so I will try again
<littlegirl> I could install Lubuntu 18.04 finally. It seems that the problem is solved for now. thank you for ur support :)
<diogenes_> and how did you solve it?
<littlegirl> I reseted the vm several times and at last the install page appeared. I installed Lubuntu as wxl said and the problem is disappeared for now.
<diogenes_> cool
#lubuntu 2019-04-29
<ratheesh> what is the hardware configuration of pc required for installing 19.04
<tomreyn> the release notes at https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/ say this about the installer: "the minimum RAM requirement has been lowered to 0.5 GB of RAM"
<tomreyn> ratheesh: ^
<tomreyn> cpu is probably secondary. disk will likely be ~ 8 GB minimum.
<ratheesh> is there any hdd free space requirement for 19.04
<kc2bez> ratheesh: The installer requires 8GB free.
<lubot> PLYR 0 was added by: PLYR 0
 * The_LoudSpeaker tests irc
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops! Sorry. should have done it in offtopic.
<lubot> <teward001> anyone know the solution here? (copied from the Ubuntu Hideout discord group) … > I still can't get Ctrl + Alt + T to bring up a terminal after upgrading Lubuntu to 19.04 … > What is the hotkey interface for Lxqt? lxhotkey doesn't seem to make any difference
<wxl> !info lxqt-globalkeys ! @teward001
<ubottu> '!' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<wxl> !info lxqt-globalkeys | @teward001
<wxl> don't mess with me, bot
<ubottu> @teward001: lxqt-globalkeys (source: lxqt-globalkeys): daemon used to register global keyboard shortcuts (appl.). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 159 kB, installed size 596 kB
<wxl> @teward001: do be aware, though, that openbox has its own settings.. so if there's conflict, things get weird
<kc2bez> C-A-T opens qterminal for me, I haven't changed anything from default.
<wxl> @teward001: https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.14/shortcut_keys.html
<wxl> @teward001: https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<lubot> Andrea_G01 was added by: Andrea_G01
<lubot> <Andrea_G01> Good evening. I installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, I made all the updates it found. … I only have two problems at the moment: … 1) After placing the icons on the desktop in the chosen position, and even aligning them to the grid, after each shutdown / reboot / change of user etc ... these do not maintain the position I have chosen. … Any
<lubot>  suggestions? … 2) By opening the volume controller at the bottom right (default of Lubuntu) I am also offered the two applications for video playback (Gnome and VLC). … Any suggestions on how to remove them from the volume controller in order to leave only the "sliding bar" to adjust the volume? … Thank you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Andrea_G01 [Good evening. I installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, I made all the updates it found. … I …], can you post a pictures of what you see? I'm not in 18.04 right now and I don't quite undertsand your issue.
<lubot> <Login_01> @HMollerCl [can you post a picture of what you see? I'm not in 18.04 right now and I don't q …], Ok, now I'm out. As soon as I have the computer at hand I send the photo. … For problem 1, is there a solution?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Login_01 [Ok, now I'm out. As soon as I have the computer at hand I send the photo. … For pr …], I don't know, I have a machine with 18.04, I will test it as soon as I can.
<lubot> <Login_01> 👍
<lubot> <Login_01> @HMollerCl [I don't know, I have a machine with 18.04, I will test it as soon as I can.], 👍
<wxl> @Login_01 is this a fresh system?
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 is this a fresh system?], Yes, 2 days ago
<wxl> @Login_01 you haven't changed it in any way from the default configuration?
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 you haven't changed it in any way from the default configuration …], I only installed Libreoffice and an HP printer
<wxl> @Login_01 this is an age old question, but did you check the hashes on the iso as well as check the installation media for defects before installing?
<lubot> <Login_01> Yes, I checked the hash. … The second question is whether I checked the hardware components before installing?
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 this is an age old question, but did you check the hashes on the …], Yes, I checked the hash. … The second question is whether I checked the hardware components before installing?
<wxl> @Login_01 no. you check the installation media itself for copy errors.
<wxl> @Login_01 on the boot screen it's an option called "check disc for defects"
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 on the boot screen it's an option called "check disc for defects …], No, this no... 😐
<wxl> @Login_01 that could mean that the installation was defective, which could potentially lead to your problems
<wxl> @Login_01 for one thing the mention of vlc is weird. there shouldn't be vlc on 18.04.
<lubot> <Login_01> However the operating system does not give me any problem. I would like to fix the first one more (that turning on the internet I have seen not to be the only one to have it, but I have not well understood how to solve it); then you will see for the second problem.
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 for one thing the mention of vlc is weird. there shouldn't be vl …], I installed it.
<wxl> @Login_01 i just added the Documents folder, moved it, snapped it to the grid, rebooted. no problem. did the same thing with a file i created. no problem.
<wxl> @Login_01 and the volume icon only shows "mute", the slider for sound, and "sound settings.."
<wxl> https://i.imgur.com/aGyRL8n.png
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 i just added the Documents folder, moved it, snapped it to the g …], Maybe I explained myself wrong. 😁 … Putting an icon to the left, when I restart my computer I always find it on the left, but slightly moved.
<wxl> @Login_01 yeah i don't see that
<wxl> at least not if you're using "stick to current position" https://i.imgur.com/L1ZpKM8.png
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> https://i.imgur.com/aGyRL8n.png], Ok, just below the volume control, I find the back-play-forward buttons of Gnome Player Video (if I remember correctly the name of the default video viewer) and the same for VLC. … Maybe they are opened in background?
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> at least not if you're using "stick to current position" https://i.imgur.c …], Maybe 😁😅
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> at least not if you're using "stick to current position" https://i.imgur.c …], What di option do?
<lubot> <Login_01> Sorry @lubuntu_bot for the continuous questions, but I don't have much knowledge of Lubuntu, and therefore I'm asking about this group.
<wxl> @Login_01 that's what causes the icons to stick in place
<wxl> @Login_01 i'
<wxl> oops
<wxl> @Login_01 i see that vlc has its own system tray icon, but i don't see one with mpv
<internal> hi
<wxl> o/
<teward> wxl: you broke it.
<wxl> teward: which? what?
<teward> wxl: ***it***
<teward> :P
<wxl> teward: hush and go fix inbound mail
<teward> wxl: ERR:MissingFunds
<teward> i'm almost there though for Phab inbound mail
<teward> gotta do some things...
<lubot> wex wimpy was added by: wex wimpy
<lubot> <wex wimpy> getting a bad low memory how do can I skip lubuntu trying to use it on boot up?
#lubuntu 2019-04-30
<wxl> you don't SKIP it using memory XD
<wxl> you might as well skip it using power
<wxl> how much total RAM you have?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> 3536 mb
<lubot> <wex wimpy> 2536 mb
<wxl> um
<wxl> make up your mind?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> 2536 mb
<wxl> so that's plenty to boot up the system and get it running, use different apps
<wxl> so what are you doing that's consuming so much memory? have you looked at the task manager?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> how do I look at task manager when I cant boot Lubuntu?
<wxl> you didn't say that
<wxl> so how do you know it's a memory issue?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> a errow message when trying to boot Lubuntu
<wxl> what specific error message?
<wxl> like the EXACT wording
<wxl> screenshot it if you have to
<lubot> <wex wimpy> thats going to be hard to do the computer im trying to get working with Lumbuntu is a old dell I get from  a guy not the computer I talking to you on
<wxl> do you have a phone?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> yes I can take a pic if I can get the errow message up
<lubot> <wex wimpy> great now Im geting a blinking curser in corner
<wxl> so let's back up a minute here
<wxl> 1. did you check the hashes on the ISO?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> yes
<wxl> 2. when you booted, at the GRUB screen, did you select "check disc for defects?"
<lubot> <wex wimpy> i have installed from this iso before to a old hp Iget
<wxl> ^^ with the installation media
<lubot> <wex wimpy> yes
<wxl> that, sadly, doesn't mean anything
<wxl> you could have one single bit of information that is corrupted and it could lead to all sorts of weird errors in one case where in another case it works fine
<wxl> but if you did the check, you're fine
<lubot> <wex wimpy> now im getting a corrupted low memmery
<wxl> the "bad memory" thing makes me wonder if the hardware isn't defective
<lubot> <wex wimpy> memory
<wxl> have you tried using the "memcheck" option in the GRUB menu of the installer?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> yes
<wxl> and the memory wasn't defective at all?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> ran a mem test last night about 4 times
<wxl> huh i've never seen this before
<wxl> what specific machine is this?
<wxl> can you boot to the installer and run `dmidecode` and pastebin that somewhere?
<wxl> oh hold on
<wxl> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/288337
<wxl> long story short: your BIOS is trying to use memory it shouldn't be
<wxl> it should boot, though
<wxl> that said the error is probably a red herring
<wxl> i'd look into a reinstall
<wxl> maybe see if you can upgrade the bios
<lubot> <wex wimpy> sadly its upgrade as high as it goes
<wxl> you know there's something i tell people all the time
<wxl> linux can do a lot of things
<wxl> but it can't fix broken XD
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of more help :(
<tomreyn> switching to uefi booting might work around it. but i assume this is so old it doesn't support uefi?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> right will try a reinstall and see you help a lot. i have like 6 other puters so no big deal
<tomreyn> reinstalling ubuntu wont help with a buggy bios, but i didn't follow the whole chat, maybe there was something else.
<tomreyn> older graphics cards may also do funny things such as corrupting low memory. i've seen some of a company whose name starts with n and ends in vidia do that.
<lubot> <Login_01> @wxl [<wxl> @Login_01 that's what causes the icons to stick in place], Here I am. I write from Italy, and in previous messages from me it was already night. … As soon as I have the opportunity to test for the problem of the icons I will let you know. … For the second problem I will send you a photo so that you understand better.
<lubot> <Login_01> @lubuntu_bot Hy!
<lubot> <A> I no longer see the messages in this chat. You too?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> I can see chat text
<lubot> <wex wimpy> 😜
<lubot> <A> OK 😁
<lubot> <wex wimpy> Is the there a way to get lubuntu not to use low memory
<lubot> . . was added by: . .
<lubot> <. .> Hello friends, I am a newcomer in the world of Linux. Can you help me to get answers for simple questions?  … I am going to install a lightweight Lubuntu 19.04, and want to make it as quick as possible, so I want know: … 1)  how to disable all logs.   2) how to make autologin.   … I just don't want to read much in internet. I will be grat
<lubot> eful for the instructions.
<lubot> A was added by: A
<lubot> <wex wimpy> I know that when you install Lubuntu there is a option to turn off logining in with password thinks it a bottom of page where you do all the nameing stuff
<lubot> <wex wimpy> as for disable logs there a setting to do that  but why do you wont to logs help a lot trying to run down a bug
<lubot> <. .> to minimize read/write on HDD, so that OS may be run with minimal footprint.
<wex> hi all
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wex wimpy [2536 mb], 2536? Seems an od configuration for ram. What is it? Like 2gb+512mb? But shouldn't the usable amount be less than 2500mb in that case?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> I know but thats what bios sayed
<lubot> <wex wimpy> as buggy as this thing is who know it should be 1536 mb
<Guest63693> y orwell.freenode.net
<wxl> @Login_01: if you're still around make sure to send that screenshot as a *link* rather than just pasting it in Telegram. our bridge has a bug i need to fix. maybe i'll try to get on that this morning.
<wxl> and wex, i can't @ you because you don't have a username. but did you read what i sent you?
<wxl> @.. did you figure out autologin?
<lubot> <wex wimpy> Lol I have moved on how I'm trying to install old copy of windows xp
<wxl> @.. for the vast majority of logs, rsyslog does all the work. you can disable it with `sudo systemctl disable rsyslog.service` but, i, too, think that's really silly
<wxl> oh jeez. don't hook it up to the internet.
<lubot> <. .> About autologin I asking beforehand, am going to install Lubuntu after 2 days.
<wxl> the installer will give you the option
<lubot> <wex wimpy> lol not sure I can with xp its been so long since the last time I messed with it
<wxl> what you CAN do with XP is become a botnet node
<wxl> without even trying!
<lubot> <. .> @wxl [<wxl> @.. for the vast majority of logs, rsyslog does all the work. you can disa …], thank you.
<lubot> <. .> guys, I am a novice, my another silly question:  is it possible homehow to manage swapping? … For example in Windows I have disabled a "pagefile", bacause I have a lot of RAM, and OS works quickly. How is it in Linux, namely Lubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a configuration of swappiness
<wxl> if there's nothing displayed by `swapon -s`, you don't have swap
<wxl> you can disable all swaps with `swapoff -a`
<lubot> <. .> say, is it worth to do in Linux?
<wxl> generally swaps are automatically mounted in /etc/fstab, so if you have swaps you want to remove, you can remove the relevant lines and either delete the swapfile or reuse the partition
<wxl> same logic applies in general to linux as it does to windows or any other os
<lubot> <. .> thanks, I will experiment with it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: remember that latest lubuntu doesn't use swap partition as default, it uses a file.
<wxl> @HMollerCl everything i said still applies :0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because I don't have it wxl
<lubot> <. .> @HMollerCl [wxl: remember that latest lubuntu doesn't use swap partition as default, it uses …], does `swapoff -a`will  disable it?
<wxl> `swapoff -a` will disable ALL swaps, regardless of their form
<lubot> <HMollerCl> swapoff [options] [<spec>] … Disable devices and files for paging and swapping.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from swapoff —help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @PLYR 0 [<reply to image>], Road Rash! :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> We have the feature to not create any swap with Calamares. We have https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22 for more details
<lubot> <. .> About 'atime' I found how to disable: to add  <noatime,nodiratime> into /etc/fstab.  … Is it possible to disable  ctime (change time) ?
<lubot> <teward001> see `man mount`
<lubot> <teward001> there is no `noctime` directive in options
#lubuntu 2019-05-01
<eee> Jó reggelt
<guiverc2> G'day eee
<lubot> Nikolay Kursov was added by: Nikolay Kursov
#lubuntu 2019-05-02
<Joel9> When can I upgrade to 19.04 from 18.10 i386?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Joel9 [<Joel9> When can I upgrade to 19.04 from 18.10 i386?], 19.04 is not released for 18.10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> * i386
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean 19.04 is not released for i386.
<guiverc> The_Loudspeaker ISO's are not produced for i386 (really i686), but you should be able to `do-release-upgrade` from 18.10 to 19.04  (19.04 ISOs were produced until dec-2018; i tested with it & have 19.04 running on a 686/non x86_64 test box)
<uncle_ben> i'm doing a fresh install on a laptop, but there's no networking software on the install medium. how do i connect my wifi to complete the installation?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @uncle_ben [<uncle_ben> i'm doing a fresh install on a laptop, but there's no networking sof …], Which version of lubuntu?
<guiverc> uncle_ben, what install media are you using?  did you verify the download & media burn were valid?
<uncle_ben> i'm using the lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<uncle_ben> it booted fine, it doesn't include net-tools, apparently
<uncle_ben> it also doesn't seem to include network-manager-gnome
<uncle_ben> why wouldn't that be included? seems like a basic and necessary utility
<krytarik> uncle_ben: Well, the first has been deprecated all the way from the Debian base, and the latter would pull in GTK while Lubuntu is based on Qt now.
<uncle_ben> krytarik ok so how does one connect to wifi then? is there any utility included on the installation medium that will accomplish this?
<krytarik> The Lubuntu team are aware that there isn't really a suitable replacement for the latter available yet though.
<uncle_ben> krytarik: i'm doing this install for a friend. so are you saying lubuntu doesn't support wifi? what should i do?
<uncle_ben> and when i say "support" i mean the software include on the install media
<krytarik> uncle_ben: https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html - it'd seem you should be able to configure your wireless with nm-tray too, unless iirc its ID is hidden.
<uncle_ben> krytarik: i'm reading the documentation, but i'm confused about the "connect the wifi name applet and then enter the password for the wifi." how do i connect the wifi name applet? when i left click the nm-tray applet, there's only an option for "enable wifi" but i don't see how to access the applet.
<uncle_ben> is there a way to autodetect wifi networks or do i need to enter all the info manually?
<krytarik> Well, I noticed that wording too and believe it's simply off.
<krytarik> Yeah, like I said, if the wireless network is hidden, you are out of luck with this tool.
<uncle_ben> ok well i'll just try doing it manually, since there seems to be no simpler option, but i hope the team fixes this for future releases, since it would be very helpful. even systemrescuecd has a very simple utility for connecting to wifi when you boot into graphical mode.
<uncle_ben> thanks for your help
<uncle_ben> krytarik: i'm up and running. thanks again
<krytarik> uncle_ben: You are welcome.  But how did you manage it exactly?
<uncle_ben> krytarik: i had to select "edit connections" on the applet and enter all the info manually. but now i have another problem. i wiped the disk for a clean install, then used gdisk to create a gpt parition table with three partitions: sda1 (bios boot partition) sda2 (swap) sda3 (btrfs) and i want to install lubuntu on sda3, but the installer won't let me do that from the partitions set up screen, apparently. is there any kind of "advanced user mode" i can u
<uncle_ben> nevermind, i think i figured it out
<krytarik> Good, but this might affect you too: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1014
<uncle_ben> krytarik: i haven't read your link yet, but the installer is telling me that i need to create an efi system partition to start lubuntu. i set up my partition table from past memory of grub2 needing a bios boot partition on gpt tables to boot properly. maybe it's not relevant anymore or maybe lubuntu doesn't use grub as the boot manager?
<krytarik> uncle_ben: Yes, it'd seem that info is outdated by now - all Ubuntu flavors still use Grub as the bootloader though.
<guiverc> sorry; i had to step away & forgot to return..
<uncle_ben> that link says i need the first partition 8MB unformatted and with ' bios_grub ' flag set, but on another system using arch i set the bio boot partition as 1007.0 kb before the 2048 sector, but come to think of it, i think this laptop is uefi enabled, so i probably should just wipe the partition table and use the installer to create the table
<sagat> Bom dia , sou novo por aqui , onde posso ver como devo me portar na sala ?
<sagat> Portugues ?
<Mat____> Hi, does anyone know where to report a possible bug in Lubuntu 19.04?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Mat____ => https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<Mat____> Ok I see, I was searching somewhere in tasks page... Thank you!
<lubot> <aptghetto> No problem. If you need further help, just ask
<Mat____> I just installed Lubuntu 19.04 in a virtual machine to try it. On of the first thing I tried was to open a file with vim. I created an empty file on the desktop, went in properties>open with>vim>ok. When I double-click on the file icon nothing happen. If I right-click open with...>vim, then it opens. Is it a know bug?
<Mat____> Also, if I chose featherpad as a default application for this type of file, I can double-click on the file and it will open. It looks like it is only with vim than it does not open on double-click.
<wxl> hm that is interesting
<wxl> my guess is that if you used gvim you'd have no such issue
<lubot> <teward001> ^ i was about to say this
<lubot> <teward001> `vim` is a CLI program heh.  `gvim` is GUI Vim
<wxl> i bet the properties dialog somehow doesn't handle a non-graphical application
<wxl> why the open with works is bizarre, though
<Mat____> I will try Gvim by curiosity. But I prefer terminal vim.
<Mat____> Yes it is working properly with gVim.
<lubot> <teward001> the problem is probably because of terminal applications being weird.
<wxl> doubtful
<wxl> if it works one way it should work another
<Mat____> Should I report it?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> against pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> so `ubuntu-bug pcmanfm-qt`
<Mat____> Ok
<wxl> i bet if you added nano it would have the same problem
<Mat____> I will try.
<lubot> <aptghetto> lxqt-config-file-associations
<wxl> hm the custom command isn't even playing right
<wxl> this is not necessarily about a permanent association, @aptghetto
<Mat____> Yes, I have to switch tab to be able to click on Ok in the custom command tab.
<wxl> even then, it doesn't seem to save
<wxl> seems like you have several bugs to report :)
<Mat____> I also wanted to report the fact that if I use the Win button (is it Meta?) I have to press Up key twice to go up in the menu.
<wxl> it's true if you click on it, too
<wxl> report away
<wxl> i count 4 bugs :)
<Mat____> I did not know what to do tonight. Now I know...
<kc2bez> In the menu for me, the first up stops in the search box.
<Mat____> Yes but the cursor was already in the search field, isn't it?
<wxl> la la la making 17000 10MiB files full of /dev/urandom
<kc2bez> Not when I used the meta key.
<Mat____> Interesting. For me if I use the meta key, the cursor is already blinking in the search field.
<kc2bez> Interesting, a bug for sure.
<lubot> <teward001> *makes 50000 17000MiB files full of `/dev/urandom` output on wxl's computer*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<kc2bez> Interesting, down always moves it to the top of the list.
<kc2bez> with one press
<Mat____> Yes, same here for down.
<lubot> <aptghetto> For me, as an Emacs user, the Meta key is the key "ALT", whereas the "Windows" key is called Super key.
<Mat____> Ok, I so meant Super key in my previous messages, not Meta key.
<wxl> we all know what you meant :/
<wxl> never trust an emacs user XD
<Mat____> I am a bit corrupted, I tried emacs + evil. But I went back to vim!
<wxl> yeah well you're not REALLY an emacs user if you use evil
<lubot> <aptghetto> You don't have to trust me. It's just easier to understand bug reports, that use clear definitions.
<Mat____> Yes sure. I prefer to know my mistakes.
<Mat____> Do you have an idea of the name of the package related to the menu bug? (in which we have to press twice the Up key to go up in the menu)
<wxl> everything on the panel is the panel
<wxl> so lxqt-panel
<Mat____> ok
<Mat____> Thanks
<wxl> oooh well played Mat____
<wxl> jeez a bug report i might not have to spend all night editing or trying to make sense of.. it's like a dream come true
<Mat____> I just tried to followed the link you gave me.
<Mat____> follow*
<wxl> well, you did good
<wxl> please make more bugs. i like your work. :)
<Mat____> It will maybe happen. I am liking this new Lubuntu so there is a chance I will use it more :)
<wxl> yay!
<joe657> i'm trying to schedule a job in cron to disable my touchpad, but it's not working either as a root or user crobtab job. i'm using cron because i can't seem to get it to work using autostart within the user desktop environment. i'm using 18.04 LTS and here is the command: 'xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0'. i hope someone can help
<wxl> why don't you make a script that you call instead of using the command itself, just to avoid any parsing weirdness
<wxl> i do know cron is particularly poopy because it's sh by default and often doesn't have the environment variables you expect
<wxl> that's why calling everything out explicitly often helps
<joe657> sorry, actually it's: @reboot xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0
<joe657> but that's what i had in there
<joe657> wxl: is there a recommended autostart method using the default DE in lubuntu?
<joe657> but yeah, i guess i can go the script route, if all else fails
<wxl> yeah, the autostart
<wxl> but i'd still use the script
<joe657> autostart didn't work for me
<wxl> https://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#autostart
<joe657> but i probably will just use a script
<wxl> https://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<joe657> thanks for the link, i'll check it out
<wxl> there's also preferences » default applications for lxsession » autostart
<joe657> wxl: even a bash script didn't execute the command at startup. i had assumed that creating the script as root, saving it at /, chmod u+x and using the @reboot sh /startup.sh would affect all users, but maybe i need to create the script as a user and call it from the user crontab? i'm confused.
<wxl> joe657: i'm not sure that's going to do what you want, actually. you want it to run when you run the desktop environment, as your user. in other words, use autostart. crontab *might* work, but my guess is that it will run before x starts, which will mean it won't exactly work right. did you setup mail so you get feedback?
#lubuntu 2019-05-03
<wxl> what specifically do you want to do with it?
<wxl> oops wrong channel gosh darnit
<joe657> autostart doesn't work either in ~/.config[...] or /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart. crontab doesn't execute the script either as root or user
<wxl> re: autostart, did you make a desktop file as the links i sent suggested?
<joe657> if anyone in here uses a laptop and wants to test turning off the touchpad using: xinput set-prop [value] "Device Enabled" 0, that would be very helpful.
<joe657> the desktop file option was for autostarting applications
<joe657> i can certainly try doing that, since i've tried literally everything else
<joe657> obviously, the command works in the terminal, i just can't get it to execute at boot
<joe657> i know my syntax is correct
<joe657> wxl: ok i got it working finally. i did create the desktop file as explained in the link. i needed to create the folder ~/.config/autostart and place it in there. thanks for your help.
<joe657> wxl: by the way, do you know if i can create a desktop file which executes a script?
<wxl> yup
<joe657> ok cool. thx
<wxl> the Exec= line just runs a command
<wxl> any command
<joe657> ok now i know...thx again
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s07.html
<lubot> <wex wimpy> Get it installed had to put memory_corruption_check_size=128K twice when installing it the first screen push f6 then add to other stuff
<joe657> wxl: everything worked in my script except setting aliases. can that only be automated using ~/.bashrc ?
<joe657> nevermind. apparently i have to add: "shopt -s expand_aliases" to the script to set aliases
<joe657> nope, actually that doesn't work either. i'll just use .bashrc instead
<joe657> i just have one more question and then i'll stop being so demanding. i'm trying to set grub with a 5 second timeout delay, but changing the settings in /etc/default/grub and update-grub doesn't work. something seems to be overriding it. any ideas?
<joe657> it's currently set at 30 second delay. i'm using 18.04 LTS
<guiverc> joe657, do you have more than one *nix installed?  and another [OS] possibly owns the MBR/grub-stage-0?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @joe657 [<joe657> i just have one more question and then i'll stop being so demanding. i' …], Should work unless you have another linux distro dual booted.
<joe657> i know i can just hand edit the grub.cfg, but i'm just curious how lubuntu tweaks things
<joe657> guiverc: no dual boot setup, just lubuntu on a laptop
<joe657> guiverc: i did have 19.04 installed on the same laptop, but i downgraded to 18.04 LTS after issues. however, i created a new partition table
<fishcooker> what's eml files reader except thunderbird?
<joe657> how do i get lubuntu to remember the window dimension for a certain application? e.g. leafpad opens full screen and i don't want that. want to set the window dimension and window position and save it.
<wxl> joe657: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<pootis> need help
<tomreyn> need details
<pootis> how i get 32bit lubuntu 19
<wxl> you don't. we stopped offering it
<lubot> <aptghetto> There is no 32-bit ISO file
<wxl> in fact, no flavor of ubuntu offers 32 bit anymore
<pootis> y
<wxl> for us, among other reasons, because no other flavor of ubuntu offers 32 bit anymore XD
<wxl> also we don't really have sufficient testers
<wxl> and without that, it's difficult to support
<wxl> this is all the more true when ubuntu has been discussing entirely removing 32 bit packages from the archive (at present they still exist, though the isos do not)
<wxl> and 32-bit only processors exist on machines so old they're virtually impractical
<pootis> my pc old how to put lubuntu on then
<wxl> you can use 18.04
<wxl> you could also use the netboot/mini.iso
<wxl> i'll warn you, though: it has not really been tested, so ymmv
<pootis> what ymmv?
<wxl> your mileage may vary
<pootis> ?
<tomreyn> it may work for you, or not
<tomreyn> ^
<pootis> o
<pootis> can upgrade 18.04 32 to 19.10 tho?
<wxl> well you can upgrade to 19.04
<wxl> and you could hack your way at upgrading to 19.10 from there :)
<pootis> 04 i mean
<pootis> what need to run to up 18.04 32 to 19?
<apt-ghetto> If you install 18.04, you will have at least support until 2021
<wxl> you just upgrade like normall
<wxl> but there are some packages you'll want to remove
<wxl> since 18.04 and 19.04 run completely different systems
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<apt-ghetto> If you upgrade to 19.04, maybe Canonical drops the 32-bit version before the next release comes
<tomreyn> i'd also go for 18.04 lts if i *really* had to run a 32-bit OS still
<wxl> that is a relevant comment
<lubot> <teward001> but need newer stuff no choice but go 19
<wxl> 19.04 will not be supported for as long as 18.04
<tomreyn> the newer repositories may just vanish from one day to the other
<lubot> <teward001> right?
<pootis> ya
<wxl> 32 bit *WILL* get removed from the repositories eventually
<pootis> need newer
<wxl> @teward001 unless..... >:)
<lubot> <teward001> yeah, use 18.04
<lubot> <teward001> DO NOT use interims
<lubot> <teward001> because the interim releases suck and have limited support
<lubot> <teward001> AND as was stated 32bit WILL be going away "soon"
<wxl> s/suck and//
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: dealt with this guy elsewher,e i know how he talks
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<pootis> :/
<wxl> hahahhaha
<pootis> ok i try
<pootis> ty
<lubot> <teward001> he was in a discord server I was in, same nick same initial question
<lubot> <teward001> left while i was sleeping overnight otherwise i'd have answered 😛
<wxl> hahahhaa
<lubot> <teward001> *rolls eyes* problem is i keep telling people to stop using 32bit
<lubot> <teward001> and people don't listen
<wxl> hm should probably make a factoid for it
<lubot> <teward001> I would 😛
<wxl> someone write some text and i'll put it together
<joe657> wxl: thanks for the link. it's unfortunate that settings and x,y coordinates have to be entered manually in a config file. i like that with fluxbox, you can just right click on the title bar and save the parameters on the "remember" submenu options. oh well...
<lubot> <teward001> 32-bit is obsolete and should not be used!  If you need 32-bit support, please use Lubuntu 18.04  32-bit support for all other later releases is highly limited, as we no longer provide ISOs nor test 32-bit versions of Lubuntu and its packages for compatibility.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: 6
<lubot> <teward001> ^
<lubot> <teward001> bleh stupid keyboard
<wxl> joe657: you can just as easily install fluxbox and change your default window manager in lxsession and use that
<wxl> i actually like flux a lot
<wxl> but i use awesome
<joe657> wxl: i didn't know that. awesome. i'll use fluxbox then
<teward> wxl: guess where that person went lol
<joe657> too bad he left, i was going to recommend bodhi, puppy, and antiX for 32bit support
<teward> ... welcome back?
<pootis> fuk lubuntu no 32b
<teward> ... okay then.
 * teward calls upon the wxl for the hammer of the Gods
<lubuntusucks> fuk lubuntu no 32b
<lubuntusucks> fuk lubuntu no 32b
<lubuntusucks> fuk lubuntu no 32b
<lubuntusucks> fuk lubuntu no 32b
<lynorian> again
<fuklubuntu> .
<fuklubuntu> .
<fuklubuntu> .
<fuklubuntu> .
<fuklubuntu> .
<lubot> <teward001> *sigh*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl or other mods, I think a hammer is needed.
<lynorian> got quieted
<teward> and not just in here it seems
<tomreyn> such an ungrateful... user
<wxl> !32bit-#lubuntu is <reply> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors and will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test 32-bit versions of Lubuntu and its packages for compatibility. No other flavor of Ubuntu offers 32-bit support and there is discussion in Ubuntu to remove 32-bit packages from the archive entirely. Before you decide
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
<wxl> to use a 32-bit version, check to see if you have 64-bit support with `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo`.
<wxl> oh heck
<wxl> !32bit
<ubottu> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors and will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test 32-bit versions of Lubuntu and its packages for compatibility. No other flavor of Ubuntu offers 32-bit support and there is discussion in Ubuntu to remove 32-bit packages from the archive entirely. Before you decide
<wxl> !32bit-#lubuntu is <reply> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<ubottu> But 32bit-#lubuntu already means something else!
<teward> !no 32bit-#lubuntu is <reply> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<teward> :/
<wxl> !no 32bit-#lubuntu is <reply> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<ubottu> I'll remember that wxl
<wxl> i couldn't remember how to do it
<teward> !32bit
<ubottu> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<wxl> man wouldn't it be a great day when ubottu was fully documented
<teward> wxl: thank god i remembered old crap about the Encyclopedia factoid xD
 * wxl rolls eyes so far backwards he's looking straight again
<joe657> i was asking yesterday why my grub timeout defaulted to 30 seconds, even though i have it set to five seconds in /etc/default/grub. i looked over the grub.cfg and found this:
<joe657> if ["${recordfail}"=1]; then
<joe657>  set timeout=30
<apt-ghetto> @joe657 You use UEFI or BIOS boot mode?
<joe657> apt-ghetto: i'm not sure, i guess UEFI. i had to make an EFI partition during install
<apt-ghetto> What shows `ls /sys/firmware/efi`?
<joe657> apt-ghetto: different files and subfolders
<apt-ghetto> Ok, then you use UEFI
<apt-ghetto> Let's reinstall Grub: `sudo grub-install` and pastebinit please, if it is not successful
<joe657> apt-ghetto: ok, so what i was asking yesterday is how to set my timeout to 5 seconds, because obviously, changing /etc/default/grub and update-grub wasn't solving the issue.
<joe657> apt-ghetto: ok
<joe657> apt-ghetto: installation finished. no error reported.
<joe657> so what now?
<apt-ghetto> Please pastebinit your /etc/default/grub file: `cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit`
<joe657> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbmRg9DsT6
<apt-ghetto> I make some tests in a virtual machine, so it takes some time to answer, joe657
<joe657> apt-ghetto: i did update-grub just in case reinstalling grub made any difference, but no, the config file still has 30 second timeout
<joe657> apt-ghetto: when i run update grub it has a message: "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<Ellow> muuhh
<joe657> apt-ghetto: any luck?
<apt-ghetto> No, it is working on my machine
<apt-ghetto> I am testing now the pcie_aspm=off parameter
<apt-ghetto> I cannot reproduce your problem
<apt-ghetto> You might try to add `GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu`
<joe657> apt-ghetto: i have no idea what's going on then.
<joe657> the pcie-aspm=off parameter is because i was getting PCIe bus error messages scrolling constantly at boot, filling up system logs and using high cpu. i was getting them on both 18.04 and 19.04. i thought downgrading would help. it didn't.
<apt-ghetto> When I execute `grep -n 'timeout=' /boot/grub/grub.cfg`, I get 3 hits, the last two with the value from the config file
<apt-ghetto> Can you check this too
<joe657> apt-ghetto: i get four hits: two set at 5 and two at 30. update-grub definitely includes my 5 second timeout, but it's getting that other timeout from some other config file, apparently. also, 'if ["${recordfail}"=1]; then' suggests there's some kind of error getting triggered at boot
<apt-ghetto> You should see the line numbers
<apt-ghetto> Check them in the file
<apt-ghetto> One timeout=30 is normal
<joe657> lines 86 (30) 90 (5) 94 (5) 98 (30)
<apt-ghetto> Did you change the files in /etc/grub.d? Or did you use some programs to "customize" Grub?
<joe657> apt-ghetto: no to both
<apt-ghetto> If you like, you can upload your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to pastebin
<apt-ghetto> I can have a look at it tomorrow
<joe657> apt-ghetto: it's probably not worth it. maybe it's just a bug. obviously, i can just hand edit the file. the system boots and works fine. it's really just curiousity more than anything else
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/586424/how-do-i-display-two-windows-as-split-screen#586427 doesn't work for lubuntu, does it?
<sappheiros> I've found the Global Actions Manager. Must I add the control+super+left to make window split screen left?
<sappheiros> Control+Meta+Left, apparently (not 'Super'?)
<sappheiros> but it seems i must manually enter the command associated with this key binding.
 * sappheiros checks https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html?highlight=keyboard%20shortcut
<sappheiros> https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html?highlight=keyboard%20shortcut says it's W+left, W+right, but that's not working for me (windows key + left or right)
<kc2bez> If you have one, try the right-side windows key and left or right.
<kc2bez> sappheiros: ^
<sappheiros> Thanks, but I only have one on teh left.
<sappheiros> latitude d620
<sappheiros> (dell)
<kc2bez> Gotcha. The other option is to unmap the left Windows key to the menu. You can find that in shortcut keys under the LXQt settings.
<kc2bez> Then the windows key functions for the other shortcuts.
<sappheiros> you mean it's impossible to use winkey to open menu and winkey+other stuff to split screen windows?
<kc2bez> Unfortunately yes.
<sappheiros> is that a design flaw?
<kc2bez> It is an issue, we have a task for it: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<sappheiros> is there a browser lighter than firefox?
<sappheiros> thanks kc2bez
<kc2bez> Yw, sorry I didn't have a better answer.
<kc2bez> As far as which browser to use, the question comes up often. My best advice is to try a few and find which one works best for your use case.
<kc2bez> Falkon is one of the ones I might recommend but ultimately the choice comes down to personal preference.
<kc2bez> Most of the modern web pages are the culprit when it comes to resource utilization, not necessarily the browser.
<sappheiros> wow, looks like Discover might finally be fixed for my machine!
<sappheiros> ... well, alt+tabbing back to it from Quassel IRC, now it's not loading visually ...
<sappheiros> hm. (i was able to alt+tab back to it after ~7 seconds) it seems to be better but still very slow for my computer. any idea why?
<sappheiros> just had a W error that showed up and went away ..
<sappheiros> trying Falkon now, thanks
<wxl> discover appears to be slow because of all the appdata it's loading
<sappheiros> do you mean it's my problem, not a design issue?
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> more that it's rather tricky design issue
<wxl> the benefit of discover is that it uses appdata. the detriment is that it uses appdata.
<sappheiros> !appdata
<wxl> you might be better off just using muon, as it will be more complete anyways
<sappheiros> what is appdata ... do you mean information about installed apps?
<sappheiros> oh. i thought Discover was the preferred installation method ...
<wxl> where did you read that?
<sappheiros> ... I guess it was my own logic: "Discover is for newbies accustomed to the Apple App Store and Google Play Store, etc. Muon is more "behind the scenes" for people familiar with individual packages. You're less likely to screw something up if you use Discover."
<sappheiros> That's my impression as a novice transitioning from win/mac to linux ...
<wxl> i think you're unlikely to screw anything up either way
<wxl> btw i meant appstream not appdata https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Distributions/AppStream/
<sappheiros> neat, thanks.
<wxl> the metadata muon uses is all text, so it comes down a lot faster
<sappheiros> kc2bez: so far Falkon with chrome theme gives me more page space and renders text more legible (and a little smaller so i see more of the page content) comparing wxl's page there
<sappheiros> so far Falkon > Firefox :D
<sappheiros> ah, wxl, yeah makes sense that not loading server images would make the GUI faster
<sappheiros> <3 you guys
<sappheiros> i like lubuntu more than windows 10
<sappheiros> and i think i'm enjoying it more than macOS High Sierra
<sappheiros> i'm not sure why
<sappheiros> i guess High Sierra is easier
<sappheiros> but lubuntu makes me feel smarter or ... actually i think lubuntu is faster
<sappheiros> though my macbook pro 2010 is faster for web browsing
<kc2bez> Thanks, I am glad to hear that it is working out for you.
<wxl> thanks, sappheiros. glad you like it. feel free to ask if you have any further questions. and we've got a place for you if you want to help make it better ;)
<sappheiros> that's becoming my main problem with this latitude d620 (dell) -- i'm increasingly unable to browse the web on it
<sappheiros> i guess that's not a lubuntu problem
<wxl> certainly not
<sappheiros> i tried to make google documents edit in suggestion mode and it froze the computer
<wxl> the modern web is extremely taxing
<wxl> especially all of google's garbage
<sappheiros> really now...? ...
<wxl> but with any linux you have a lot of power over the overall system usage, so you can easily have a smaller OS overhead
<sappheiros> i still get the impression it's a hobbyist OS though
<sappheiros> like i couldn't split-screen two windows like you can in win/mac
<sappheiros> so i'm reluctant to recommend it to my parents
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> like i couldn't split-screen two windows like you can in win/mac], Not supported yet.
<wxl> that doesn't necessarily make it "hobbyist"
<sappheiros> well ... i had another problem as well -- somehow installed brave package directory even though it's 64bit only, and now it's throwing an error every time i try to update muon package manager contents
<sappheiros> that's an example -- brave for mac/win is just "download install" clicks, but in linux it's a command line series
<sappheiros> i guess there is linux that's click-only ...
<sappheiros> i guess that's the default ubuntu stuff
<wxl> that's actually a problem with brave, not with linux
<sappheiros> oh, okay. then i'm just kinda dumb.
<sappheiros> thanks for the clarification :P
<wxl> there's software out there that isn't readily available on windows but is on os x or linux
<wxl> you can "make it work" but it's not user friendly
<wxl> same with os x
<sappheiros> true
<wxl> but in no case is that the fault of the operating system
<sappheiros> yeah ...
<sappheiros> Falkon also cannot handle Google Document.
<joe657> new problem. i'm trying to set up remote desktop sharing the the lubuntu help page says to set up "vino-preferences" which can't be found, nor can "vino" even though i know it's been installed
<joe657> sorry, the executable is "vino-server" but there's still no "vino-preferences" so i guess the lubuntu help page is outdated
<wxl> what help page is this?
<joe657> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop
<wxl> oh yeah all the wiki pages are way old
<joe657> any idea how to configure this server?
<wxl> well fwiw i use nomachine
<joe657> i've never used that. is there good documentation for it?
<sappheiros> are we updating the ubuntu wiki to simply link to lubuntu.me?
<wxl> pretty good
<wxl> before that i used x11vnc
<sappheiros> or does Canonical want us to use the wiki?
<wxl> we probably should sappheiros but i haven't got around to it yet.. i'll probably make a concerted effort to do so once 18.04 support ends
<sappheiros> why not use the ubuntu wiki instead of a lubuntu manual?
<wxl> because the ubuntu wiki sucks.
<sappheiros> is lubuntu planning eventually to make a standalone company/product?
<wxl> no
<sappheiros> doesn't lubuntu overlap like 80% or 'largely' with ubuntu?
<sappheiros> same base system?
<sappheiros> or same base code?
<wxl> all of the ubuntu flavors *ARE* ubuntu
<wxl> each of them (including ubuntu itself) is a particular selection of packages from the ubuntu repositories
<sappheiros> right, so in my mind it makes complete sense to update lubuntu's wiki rather than start a separate lubuntu.me manual
<wxl> it would, but the ubuntu wiki sucks, as i said
<sappheiros> ohh you mean the method of editing it?
<sappheiros> i thought you meant the content on it currently sucks
<wxl> plus sphinx allows us to publish differnt formats, have a better look,, etc
<wxl> no, the software is garbage
<sappheiros> 'the software is garbage' != 'the method of editing it sucks'?
<kc2bez> I like the look and feel of the manual personally.
<sappheiros> lol
<kc2bez> the wiki feels dated
<wxl> no, like the software is literally terrible.
<wxl> it's hard enough just to get it to login, let alone edit
<wxl> and the markup is terrible
<wxl> joe657: fwiw it seems that the package app-install-data has vino-preferences in it
<sappheiros> 'k
<joe657> wxl: thanks!
#lubuntu 2019-05-04
<joe657> wxl: actually, it's not in there, but that's ok, i'm going to explore a different option
<wxl> vino-preferences.desktop, to be exact
<joe657> wxl: so 'nomachine' isn't in the apt-cache? need to install it from the company website directly?
<wxl> joe657: yep
<joe657> ok
<joe657> just wondering, why you prefer it?
<wxl> of all the remote desktop solutions, it is the most reliable, most secure, and most full featured
<joe657> ok i'll check it out...thx
<wxl> np
<joe657> wxl: nomachine worked fine, but when i rebooted the target machine, the graphical desktop display is now misaligned. any ideas what went wrong?
<joe657> it shifting right about 25% and down about 10%
<joe657> come to think of it, i think fluxbox might be interfering. when i right click on the black part of the screen, it shows the fluxbox menu, when i click on the desktop background, it displays the contextual menu for lxsession
<joe657> uninstalled fluxbox and rebooted and the display is back to normal. fluxbox wasn't playing nice with lxde, fyi
<joe657> also, in the nomachine setup, the remote machine had a different resolution than the client and i was prompted if i wanted to change the server resolution to match the client and i chose to do that, which might have contributed to the display misalignment after rebooting
<sappheiros> falkon appears substantially faster than firefox
<sappheiros> is that because it runs on LQ, the native language of lubuntu?
<sappheiros> or is that Qt, i mean
<wxl> joe657: can you send a screenshot?
<wxl> sappheiros: i think the long and short of it is firefox is ultimately rather bloated, but also i believe the performance of qt is better than gtk3
<sappheiros> i guess i'll take your word for it
<sappheiros> how do i know falkon doesn't have a backdoor stealing saved passwords?
<wxl> you audit the code
<wxl> how do you know firefox doesn't?
<sappheiros> (or -- you beat me to it
<wxl> you audit the code
<sappheiros> but how do i do that?
<wxl> how do you internet explorer doesn't?
<wxl> oh wait, you can't because they don't release the ccode
<sappheiros> lol
<wxl> what about safari?
<wxl> sorry, no code available
<sappheiros> i figure if a major company did it there'd be a huge scandal and they'd lose millions of dollars, etc
<wxl> but how would anyone be able to prove it?
<wxl> you can prove it easily if the code is available
<sappheiros> do they have to? lots of people believe edward snowden about the nsa spying on us, but i've never seen anything personally to indicate the nsa exists
<sappheiros> so how do i audit falkon?
<wxl> you learn about programming and networking
<cristina_> ciao
<lotuspsychje> how do i enable autologin on lubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> lotuspsychje, what is the output of: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lotuspsychje> diogenes_: lightdm
<diogenes_> lotuspsychje, edit this file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf the line #autologin-user= change to autologin-user=yourusername
<lotuspsychje> diogenes_: its already set like that so it seems, i tryed GUI settings with 'dont ask password on login' and that just gives me clickable username
<lotuspsychje> its weird, cause it previously worked autologin
<lotuspsychje> dont find any autologon in dconf-editor neither
#lubuntu 2019-05-05
<moose_> hello
<Dugan166> sup moose
<moose_> trying to figure everything out
<moose_> playing with different thingas
<Dugan166> lol same running this on virtual box atm
<moose_> did a fresh install on an older computer runs like a beast
<Dugan166> gotcha, yeah its alot faster than win10. Way less crapware
<moose_> haha i still had xp home edition
<Dugan166> oh wow. i miss xp easy life back then
<moose_> yeah buit even though itwas a clean install of it i still seemed bogged down
<moose_> i didnt even have really anything on it
<Dugan166> 32bit? winxp
<moose_> yeah
<moose_> running intel celeron with 2gbs of ram
<moose_> lol sorry astill learing
<moose_> learning
<xmas> need help with the ethernet on live usb
<guiverc2> xmas, ask your question & someone will answer if & when they can
<Adam9192> Hi
<Adam9192> Is anyone here?
<apt-ghetto> Yes
<Adam9192> Is this the right place to ask for some help?
<apt-ghetto> Maybe anyone is waiting for a support question?
<apt-ghetto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Adam9192> Here is my issue: When i try to install lubuntu i keep getting Boost.python error in job "bootloader" does anyone know why or how to fix it? I've already verified the iso, if you were going to ask that
<apt-ghetto> Lubuntu 18.10?
<Adam9192> No, 19.04
<apt-ghetto> Please show us the entire error message
<Adam9192> Okey, one second
<Adam9192> Boost.Python error in job "bootloader". Command 'grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=ubuntu --force' returned non-zero exit status 1. Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Could not prepare Boot variable: Invalid argument grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error.  Traceback: File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/bootloader/main.py", line 
<Adam9192> Might be better if i send a screenshot
<apt-ghetto> No, it is okay
<apt-ghetto> And text can be copied
<Adam9192> Yeah...Like i'm on the live usb right now, because if i try to boot it will just be stuck a grub :/
<Adam9192> I will just be stuck at grub*
<apt-ghetto> Please open a terminal in your live system, execute `{ sudo parted --list; sudo efibootmgr -v; } | pastebinit` and share the url
<Adam9192> Okey
<Adam9192> https://hastebin.com/pugixosusi.sql
<apt-ghetto> The output seems normal
<apt-ghetto> Let's try to install Grub manually
<apt-ghetto> Open a new terminal and execute line by line:
<apt-ghetto> `sudo -s`
<apt-ghetto> `mount /dev/sda2 /mnt`
<apt-ghetto> `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi`
<apt-ghetto> `for i in dev dev/pts proc sys sys/firmware; do mount --bind /$i /mnt/$i; done`
<apt-ghetto> `chroot /mnt`
<apt-ghetto> `grub-install`
<apt-ghetto> `update-grub`
<apt-ghetto> `exit`
<Adam9192> Okey...I'll give it a try
<Adam9192> I'm a little bit confused at this part "for i in dev dev/pts proc sys sys/firmware; do mount --bind /$i /mnt/$i; done"
<apt-ghetto> It's short for `mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts` etc
<apt-ghetto> I have copypasted it from a well-known wiki
<apt-ghetto> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Problembehebung/
<adam9192> I'm back, for some reason my internet does not work on the live usb, but that's not the main issue right now. Is the same guy i talked to here?
<adam9192> i have an error while installing lubuntu 19.04, it keeps saying boost.python error in job "bootloader", i've already verified the iso.
<adam9192> Is anyone here?
<apt-ghetto> adam9192: It didn't work?
<adam9192> No
<adam9192> Sadly
<apt-ghetto> Any error message?
<adam9192> It can't find /boot/uefi something like that
<apt-ghetto> Did you choose "Erase disk" during the installation?
<adam9192> Yes
<adam9192> I wanted a clean install
<adam9192> Why?
<apt-ghetto> After which command did you get the error message?
<adam9192> grub-install
<apt-ghetto> Was it "grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory"?
<adam9192> Yeah
<adam9192> It's getting really troublesome to install this distro -_-
<apt-ghetto> Was there an error, when you did `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi`?
<adam9192> No
<apt-ghetto> Please show `ls -l /mnt/boot/efi`, if you have the partition still mounted
<adam9192> Okey, one sencond
<adam9192> It says there are no such files or directory?
<apt-ghetto> Restart your live usb, so we have a clean environment and execute the commands again
<apt-ghetto> I mean the commands to install Grub manually
<adam9192> Sorry, but what was the commands again?
<apt-ghetto> You can see them in the irc log, so you can make simply copy & paste: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/05/05/%23lubuntu.html#t10:20
<apt-ghetto> To be clear: Without the backticks
<adam9192> When i do "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" i get mount: /mnt: unknown filesystem type 'swap'
<apt-ghetto> Then you have changed your partitions. My commands are based on https://hastebin.com/pugixosusi.sql
<apt-ghetto> In this case, I would reinstall with "Erase disk"
<adam9192> Um, for some reason i do not have that option anymore
<adam9192> I think i'm going to give up and find another distro. Thanks for trying to help.
<apt-ghetto> Ok, Xubuntu might be a good alternative or you find a distro also with LXQt, like Fedora
<adam9192> Is Xubuntu lightweight?
<apt-ghetto> Yes, it is also lightweight, but based on GTK
<apt-ghetto> If you ask 5 people about the best Linux distro, you will get 7 answers
<adam9192> Wait what?
<apt-ghetto> Try it out and take the distro, that fits your needs the best
<adam9192> No offence, but Xubuntu looks very plain :/
<apt-ghetto> That is no offence. Look and feel is always a very personal opinion
<guiverc> adam9192: you can configure it (Xubuntu) to look however you like; it has great capacity to change
<adam9192> Any other distro's you would recommend? Only got one issue, it has to be lightweight
<Gfx009> Thanks
<Gfx009> Quick question guys
<Gfx009> I tried using ifconfig on lubuntu and it seems it's not installed as part of the standard installation. Why's that so?
<lubot> Indianosr911 was added by: Indianosr911
<apt-ghetto> Gfx009: https://www.tecmint.com/ifconfig-vs-ip-command-comparing-network-configuration/
<lubot> <Indianosr911> Thanks
<sappheiros> having too much trouble trying to learn how to change default web browser
<sappheiros> can't simply drag item from menu bar into quicklaunch section either :(
<sappheiros> *finally* found it, after ~5 min https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.7/file_associations.html
<sappheiros> searched duckduckgo, askreddit page didn't answer
<sappheiros> searched lubuntu.me manual, didn't come up
<sappheiros> had to manually browse manual, finally found that section
<sappheiros> maybe >5 min? ...
<diogenes_> sappheiros, maybe with: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<sappheiros> ugh i changed it but it still opened firefox clicking a link in quassel
<sappheiros> does the GUI to change default types not work?
<sappheiros> or does it only work for *files*?
<sappheiros> diogenes_: thanks, but it shows already falkon auto mode is selected
<diogenes_> sappheiros, is the value 100?
<Bernardo> hello
<Bernardo> I need some help as I'm a starter with Lubuntu . : I would like to see my network drive . Should I ise Samba ?
<Bernardo> I'm trying to launch it but it is not working
<sappheiros> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html command line at the bottom doesn't explain what name value should be used or what it represents
<sappheiros> i'm afraid to give an arbitrary name lest i'm actually renaming some configuration
<sappheiros> why does libreoffice lack the 'save with password' checkbox the help documentation mentions?
#lubuntu 2020-04-27
<breakpoint> hello
<breakpoint> whats up
<qswz> Can someone explain me how it's possible that debian lxqt is 2.2G https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/ while lubuntu lxqt is 1.6G http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/focal/release/
<lubot> <rudrabali> 🤔
<Kamilion> qswz: debian ISOs usually contain a lot more packages unrelated to the desktop environment choice.
<Kamilion> Also, my ISO is only 1.3G after removing libreoffice.
<Kamilion> if you're curious how it breaks down, look at the /pool/ folder on both isos. Lubuntu's will be almost empty, while debian's will be the bulk of the ISO contents.
<qswz> Kamilion: ah thanks for the answer, ok
<Kamilion> Sure.
<Kamilion> it's more to do with how the casper live scripts work
<Kamilion> we ship a rather large squashfs that we unpack over the installation root; and then do a little bit of package removal
<Kamilion> while debianinstaller tends to prefer unpacking individual packages into an installation root.
<qswz> ah so lubuntu iso is a biy compressed too
<qswz> bit*
<Kamilion> as a result, we don't keep a large package pool on the iso itself
<Kamilion> only like ~40MBish right now, stuff like grub-efi and a couple others
<qswz> I see ok
<Kamilion> not just a bit compressed
<Kamilion> a LOT compressed. ~4.8GB -> 1.5GB squashfs
<qswz> debian iso is also compressed, but less efficiently if I understand you
<Kamilion> different method
<qswz> yea
<Kamilion> they're mostly .xz compressed .deb files
<Kamilion> squashfs can do 'deduplication' to some degree.
<Kamilion> "hey, there's three copies of this file called initramfs; I'm just going to make them all point to the same clusters."
<Kamilion> plus the patches to mkisofs that will do the same thing (link identical files to the same clusters_
<qswz> yea, and thanks to all guys working on lxqt/lubuntu, great stuff
<lubot> <tbs61> @qswz [<qswz> yea, and thanks to all guys working on lxqt/lubuntu, great stuff], +1
<hex_> Hello
<qswz> yw :)
<akem> I got the system frozen few times on my other machine, mouse frozen not responding, keyboard the same, what can i look for after reboot?
<akem> I think this started after last update. :X
<M--uismojvkinbis> Does tiling work in Lunbuntu? I never got it to work in 19.10 now on 20.04 and same
<M--uismojvkinbis> Lubuntu*
<wxl> use a tiling window manager and it works great
<M--uismojvkinbis> I figure I could do that. Wasn't sure if it was implemented at all
<M--uismojvkinbis> in the base image
<wxl> nope
<wxl> openbox is not a tiling window manager
#lubuntu 2020-04-28
<Guest29359> hi all
<lubot> <F> Hi. Any idea how to change lockscreen command to `Meta + L`?
<lubot> <F> And what is the lock screen command in Lubuntu? I tried `loginctl lock-session` but it didn't work.
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.14/shortcut_keys.html is the gui for editing shortcuts
<lubot> <F> Thanks. Is KDE's lock screen installed in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <lynorian> not by default
<Guest10005> hi
<mepkn> hi
<jrockjiggz> Hi, i'm trying to install Lubuntu 20.04 LTS.   During the wizard, i'm trying to select 'Storage Device' but next is disabled.   Instead I must manually set partitions.  I created two partitions 1: Fat32 /boot/efi, 2: ext4 / .. When I hit next I get warning "A partition was configured with mount point /boot/efi but it's ESP{ flag is not set.  To set the flag, go back and edit the partition.
<jrockjiggz>   When I go back, there is no esi flag to choose from. What to do?
<M--uismojvkinbis> I believe you're suppose to use the boot flag. It's not a flag called ESP iirc
<jrockjiggz> M--uismojvkinbis:  Ah yes, that was it.
<M--uismojvkinbis> Actually it's called EFI system partition lol but if that worked then cool
<jrockjiggz> i used the boot flag and the wizard accepted it.  mount point was /boot/efi
<M--uismojvkinbis> My boot partition has boot and esp denoted. Did you have to check both?
<lubot> oguztoraman was added by: oguztoraman
<brian__> salut
<lubot> rialdhirestu was added by: rialdhirestu
<Wick> #exit
<leonardo_> hello
<user44> Any pointers to find a problem on 20.04 pcmanfm-qt.  Newish install,  in pcman right click 'compress' does nothing.  Right click open with and custom command - also has problems and does nothing. Any tips or pointers for how I can troubleshoot this?
<wxl> user44: i've seem to remember upstream problems with the custom command but compress should work
<wxl> user44: just confirmed. works here.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same here. It opens an Ark prompt
<wxl> fwiw i used dd to fill a file full of /dev/urandom
<wxl> i accepted the default options in ark and got a tar.gz
<user44> wxl: thanks! Great to know that it is only my system. Any tips on how i can trouble shoot it? I wonder if something I uninstalled broke it.. I do have ark installed
<wxl> user44: you do any particular tweaks to the system or is it a fresh install?
<user44> wxl: fresh install, then I uninstalled the packages I didnt want. eg transmission, email client, etc..
<wxl> ah
<wxl> are you sure you didn't uninstall anything important?
<user44> wxl: I'd hope not, but ....  wondering what my best option to get it all back if that was the case.. I'd rather not do a wipe and reinstall if I don't have to.
<user44> wxl: I was hoping there might be logs or something i could look at to try and find why its broken..
<wxl> user44: you could dig through the likes of the dpkg and apt logs in /var/log, but it's probably easier to just `sudo apt install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop` and then make sure everything's working again, then remove some program you don't work and check again, then another and check, etc
<user44> wxl: have tried that without luck..  arrh.
#lubuntu 2020-04-29
<user44> I'm logged in qith lxqt not lubuntu-desktop...
<wxl> yeah well we also don't spend a lot of time making sure lxqt works without lubuntu
<user44> wxl: ah.. okay.. brb.. going to log out and switch.
<wxl> well it works in lxqt anyways
<user44> wxl: no joy.  I'll go dig about my install history, and reinstall. But thanks for your help.
<wxl> user44: sorry :(
<user44> wxl: no surprise. reinstall and it working :)
<user44> blew install away, and reinstalled.
<lubot> <Alrond> Where is "switch user" option? To short time switching in GUI? I don't mean "su" via terminal. It was in prev.Lubuntu
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Gr0FCu2.jpg Can someone help me out?
<guiverc> @BhuvanTeja98 that looks like a GNOME error screen, not a Lubuntu one
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> I was upgrading it to 20.04. it went low on battery. But the screen went off. I put it on charge but the screen didn't turn back on... When I restarted the system, I was getting different errors.
<guiverc> was OS/release were you using?
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> 19.10
<guiverc> @BhuvanTeja98, if release-upgrade was taking place, I'd not have attempted to login via GUI until it completes. I'd have opted to treat as a power failure, boot 'live' system and `fsck` (file system check) your disks, when okay boot and login to terminal only, check sources (pointing to focal or 20.04), then attempt `sudo apt full-upgrade` to see if it'll continue upgrade process.
<guiverc> If/when that completed, I'd have `sudo apt update` to check for normal completion, then `sudo apt full-upgrade` again, if nothing found - then reboot & try system normally.
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/MqiGxf3.jpg
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> I went into recovery mode and then did dpkg for repairing broken packages and this happened
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/qeUyeKR.jpg What should I do now?
<guiverc> sorry I currently can't help. but i'm unsure of what you've done. my fallback should upgrade fail because of power outage etc is always a re-install (manual partitioning, re-use existing partitions without format) though that's more complex if encryption is involved (usually I go clean in that case & restore my user data from backups)
<lubot> <BhuvanTeja98> @guiverc [<guiverc> sorry I currently can't help. but i'm unsure of what you've done. my f …], Thank you for ur help... I have been using Lubuntu since 2017 but I'm still a beginner... So I don't exactly know what to do...
<guiverc> If you're patient someone else maybe able to help.. I wouldn't hurry to try and change things (release-upgrade can take many hours... up to most of a day, depending on hardware & speed of internet; so give your box/laptop time to work..
<lubot> bossmired was added by: bossmired
<user44> pcmanfm-qt open with Other Applications, then Custom command. Enter command: /usr/bin/vim %f  Give the application a name: mytest, tick execute in terminal and keep terminal window open, then hit okay. Nothing happens..
<user44> I tried this on the live install usb also..    oh.. you need to right click on a file to get the right menu up.. Pick any file.. I create and pick a text file..
<user44> Am I getting something wrong with the command ?
<CrazyTux> what will be the fate of Lxde?
<CrazyTux> will that project continue?
<ikonia> ask the lxde project
<ikonia> it's already 3 years dead
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lubuntu's last 32 bit offering was 18.04 na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One that is still in support?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Lubuntu's last 32 bit offering was 18.04 na?], Yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks
<ptijoz> cherrytree not works on Lunbutu 20.04
<wxl> oooh python2 i'm surprised
<wxl> </sarcasm>
<lubot> <Hill Ma> https://github.com/giuspen/cherrytree/issues/125
<akem> I got machine freeze after some use since the last update :(
<akem> On an old Intel dual core 3GB RAM.
<akem> The mouse blocked not repsonding anymore, keyboard not responding anymore, if anyone have any suggestion about the freeze?
<lubot> <Hill Ma> intel graphics? I saw some people hit regressions with i915.
<akem> Hill Ma: Yes Intel.
<akem> I think you are right it could very well be because of the intel graphics drivers. I had a problem like that on another intel graphic machine. Though this one is older but still Intel.
<lubot> <Hill Ma> If you are interested https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-report-bugs there’s lots of reports already maybe check if it is a known issue
<akem> Hill Ma: Ok, ty.
<mtlnoob> hello, where can i find command lines to upgrade lubuntu to 20.04? ive been using lubuntu/linux for 24 hours now
<mtlnoob> '=D
<Munsko> Didnt know that 20.04 was released. ty
<Munsko> I just saw the comments on the release note of the version
<Munsko> And some says about the upgrade that its a bit messy to do it
<Munsko> And its suggested do a fresh instalation
<Munsko> https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<dax> yeah, if you're on 18.04 (or earlier) you want to do a new install
<dax> as far as i know, 19.10 -> 20.04 should be okay
<Munsko> Yes, i found that the problem are the desktops enviroments problems
<Munsko> What about the bugs in new version?
<Munsko> Im going to install it
<Munsko> Hello
<Munsko> I installed this thing
<Munsko> I found one "bug" during instalation, but its easy to solve
<Munsko> Before on 18.04 i didnt need to make a UEFI partition for boot
<Munsko> But when i tried to make it on 20.04 it needs one "flag" called "esp"
<Munsko> The named flag is instead "boot", and the UEFI partition should be FAT32
<Munsko> Hope it helps someone
<wxl> if you don't do manual partitioning then it does it for you
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> I didnt tried it because i have windows too
<Munsko> I think that im not the only one in that case
<Munsko_> Is possible to Install Synaptic package manager on 20.04 or i can use only muon?
<wxl> Munsko: i mean they're essentially the same thing with a different toolkit, but you can do what you want. you just add the extra overhead of a bunch of unnecessary gtk libraries.
<Munsko> So Synaptic is something linked to a desktop enviroment like other some programs?
<wxl> not exactly, no
<wxl> but lxqt uses the qt toolkit and most of the programs we have chosen use it as well
<wxl> this is also true with kubuntu
<wxl> (and kde)
<wxl> everything else mostly uses gtk and in some cases (i think of ubuntu proper here) they just use gtk and qt willy nilly and don't even care one way or another
<wxl> but in the case of muon and synaptic they are both front ends to apt/dpkg which the same ultimate functonality, so i don't think synaptic is going to provide you any benefit
<Munsko> Well, but i understand that i will have some problems
<wxl> you won't have problems. you're just adding extra stuff.
<wxl> without getting any real value out of it.
<wxl> i mean if you wanted, you could install all of the desktop environments available on top of lubuntu. it would be silly. but you could do it.
<guiverc> Munsko, I have synaptic installed on my system, the cost is there (memory wasted etc) - https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/synaptic s it does require GTK3 you'll note
<wxl> it wouldn't necessarily cause you problems. it might be confusing, though
<Munsko> My problem is that i dont understand the filter thing of muon
<wxl> what are you trying to do?
<Munsko> And i was very nice with synaptic
<Munsko> Well i tried to search wine
<Munsko> and nothing appears
<Munsko> but when i search manually
<Munsko> It is there
<Munsko> Happened me too with anothe rpackage
<wxl> let me see if i can reproduce this
<wxl> again it would be very weird, because both programs are frontends to apt/dpkg
<Munsko> Yes
<wxl> in the end they're both just doing `apt-cache search wine`
<Munsko> As i saw that thing i thought that was bugged of smth
<Munsko> because "wine" exists in the list
<Munsko> I tried it again and no results
<wxl> i cannot reproduce
<wxl> i see all kinds of results for "wine"
<wxl> you did a fresh install of 20.04. did you skip the integrity check at the boot screen of the installer by chance?
<Munsko> Hmm
<Munsko> I installed it and no message like that appeared
<Munsko> What seems to me strange was that in 18.04 i was able to install without enter in the livecd
<wxl> if you didn't notice it then it probably ran
<Munsko> I mean, without seeing the desktop enviroment and all those things
<wxl> yep, different installer
<Munsko> It forced me to enter there before instal
<Munsko> I have that problem that i mentioned with the UEFI
<Munsko> but after that looks fine
<wxl> that's not really a problem per se
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the downloaded iso
<wxl> ?
<Munsko> nope
<Munsko> but should it not be installed correctly if that doesnt correct?
<Munsko> I mean, is very unprobable that the only problem should be the cache thing
<wxl> yeah well i guess it's remotely possible you had a download error and either accidentially skipped the integrity check or had a fail on the integrity check but continued anyways
<wxl> if either of those were the case, you could have a faulty install
<Munsko> Yes, but nothing happened
<Munsko> I formated the linux partitions
<wxl> muon's not working, but it works here
<wxl> so something happened :)
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> I know that
<Munsko> Im check where i can found that cache thing
<wxl> i don't know what you're talking about with regards to cache. cache of what?
<Munsko> You said upper that the operation of search in the muon package manager was something like
<Munsko> I cant find the mssg
<Munsko> apt-cache search wine`
<Munsko> Something like that
<wxl> it's not that
<Munsko> Well
<wxl> it's something else
<Munsko> I tried something more
<wxl> go run it in terminal and see what happens
<Munsko> i put 2048 n the bar
<Munsko> and the game is there
<Munsko> It comes installed with the so
<wxl> sure does
<wxl> the search should also return gnome-2048 which is not installed
<Munsko> Only i result there
<Munsko> the qt version
<Munsko> firefox is too there
<wxl> then there's something wrong with your system
<Munsko> When i installed i do it without internet connection
<Munsko> maybe the problem is there
<wxl> quite possibly
<Munsko> -.-
<Munsko> So i should delete all and start again,right?
<wxl> you should plug it in
<wxl> the package manager is always going to use the internet
<Munsko> Ok
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> but im conected now
<Munsko> and updated the list
<Munsko> Only during instalation was discc
<wxl> with "check for updates?"
<Munsko> y
<Munsko> it works well
<Munsko> But the problem is still there
<kc2bez> Munsko: You currently have an active Internet connection?
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> Im on internet now
<Munsko> From the pc
<Munsko> here
<kc2bez> Ok
<kc2bez> Just wanted to make sure
<Munsko> I clicked full upgrade and something is installing now
<Munsko> Hope that works
<Munsko> nope
<Munsko> Well, i need something more
<Munsko> Is necesary to delete the partition root and /home only?
<Munsko> Dont need to delete swap and uefi again?
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> Im inside the thing
<Munsko> And now the only thing that changed was that when i connected to internet the setup detected y language and my keyboard automatically
<Munsko> But theres no one option of cache or something like that
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> Now works
<Munsko> Looks something stupid, but that detail didnt allow me to do that
<Munsko> Thanks for the help, really
<wxl> not sure what we did but glad it's all fied XD
<wxl> fixed
<Munsko_> The step where i conected to internet maybe solved the problem
<wxl> probably
#lubuntu 2020-04-30
<Munsko> Hello again. Im trying to install a .deb package called openjdk 10 with the Discover/ Qapt and i cant do it
<Munsko> I installed another .debs sucefully
<Munsko> But when i run that one i an "install", but when i close it and open again the same window appears, like if i never clicked install
<Munsko> I tried to install it from the Muon, but theres only 11 and 8 java version
<lubot> <Hill Ma> 10 is eol
<Munsko> So there's no way to install it? I need exactly that version for run a game( i did that on 18.04 so i know that works, just now in 20.04 don't)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @Munsko [<Munsko> So there's no way to install it? I need exactly that version for run a …], It may be possible, but in general there is no support for it.
<Munsko> I see
<Munsko> But the problem that i have is because of the EOL?
<Munsko> Or is because another thing?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> From what I see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ has no very old versions listed for download
<Munsko> I got it from a launchpad of Ubuntu, dont know if its official
<Munsko> But i know that worked at least in 18.04
<Munsko> (Dont know if i can share those type of links)
<Munsko> Im looking one application like f.lux(no blue screen when sun comes down; brown screen) and Touchpad Indicator(an application that allows me to disable/enable touchad when i need do it) I have looking on the repositories but didnt found anything. Any idea?
<Munsko> Also tried to install Touchpad indicator from an external repository but didnt found it(looks like isnt aviable for 20.04 at the moment)
<Munsko> I found one program called reshift on repos, but didnt work(no icon to use it)
<lubot> <Hill Ma> @Munsko [<Munsko> So there's no way to install it? I need exactly that version for run a …], 11 would not work?
<fran_> hola
<fran_> como estan
<merffknoi> Hi
<merffknoi> I'm depressed.
<merffknoi> I still need to apply this fix to tap https://askubuntu.com/a/1089387
<lubot> <aptghetto> Doesn't it work when you change the settings? => https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<Tuor> Hi, lubuntu.me/downloads the "magnet link" is a none HTTPS link where as the website is HTTPS. Would it be a lot of work to change it to HTTPS?
<merffknoi> @lubot no :(
<Tuor> shouldn't lubuntu.net forward to lubuntu.me?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Tuor, yes, they should, but they don't
<Tuor> ^^
<lubot> <aptghetto> lubuntu.net is not related to Lubuntu
<yro> Bonjour tout le monde. Je cherche un Chan orienté programmation. vous avez des adresses?
<Munsko> Im looking for some program to check the temps of my cpu and disk for example
<Munsko> I have psensor, but needs gtk librarys
<Munsko> some alternative for lxqt?
<moveslow> Hello everyone :) I'm sorry for disturbing you, but do someone know about webservers here? :)
<Munsko> Hello
<Munsko> What u need to do?
<Munsko> Is related to instalation or is another type of problem?
<moveslow> No-no, not about installation, mostly about security(just a question, kinda simple)
<Munsko> Oh, i dont have idea about that, sorry
<lubot> <aptghetto> I recommend you to ask in a channel of the webserver in question, especially if it is about security
<moveslow> Np, thanks anyway :)
<moveslow> aptghetto: webserver channel? Didn't know there's one. #webserver?
<Munsko> He mean for example #apache
<Munsko> Or the program that u use
<moveslow> ah. thanks! :D
<moveslow> Will try that :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> just out of curiosity: what is the question?
<moveslow> aptghetto: Nothing special to be honest. My friend decided to set up LAMP on his own PC instead of rent one and he also don't have a domain name, so the like will be like -> 123.123.123.123:80 for example. If about this webpage will know only 2-3 ppl, is it save to leave it as it is without domain name?
<moveslow> the link* sorry
<lubot> <aptghetto> If he has a public IP, everyone can reach the webserver.
<moveslow> aptghetto: but only if know his IP, right?
<lubot> <aptghetto> A bot don't need to "know" the IP address. Bots can ping IP ranges and gather information
<lubot> <aptghetto> I recommend to spend money for a managed webserver by a hoster
<lubot> <aptghetto> And if he uses XAMPP instead of LAMP, then there are a lot of other problems to address, not only the webserver
<moveslow> aptghetto: Oh, thank you!
<lubot> <aptghetto> But please ask also in other channels. It is always better not to rely only on one answer
<moveslow> sure :)
<werner_> hallo
<qswz> how I can change the default working dir when I open a terminal
<peppe5845> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<qswz> oh just a cd in .hashrc
<qswz> .bashrc, nvm guys
<saeid> hi
<Guest51078> hi
<nada> hi
<danerik> Was going to try 20.04 but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade I get "No new release found"... Software Sources has Normal releases set. FTP server (ftp.acc.umu.se) has a Focal distribution with packages available. So.... what gives?
<danerik> My currently installed release is 19.10, btw, and fully upgraded.
<wxl> danerik: do-release-upgrade -d
<Munsko> Hello
<Munsko> I suggest u make a new instalation
<Munsko> If u can  do it
<sygnit> Hello, I am newer to Linux, I had lubuntu 19.04 and moved to Peppermint OS this morning to see what it was about, and came back (upgrading to 20.04 on the way) and the install and everything else worked find, when I moved over to Peppermint and now back to Lubuntu my sound is not working at all. It was previously on 19.04 though I remember I had to do something to fix it then too but can't remember what. I have a Acer 15 Chromebook with a Intel sound
<sygnit> card 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 35) comes up when i lspci. Any and all help would be appreciated.
<lubot> <heysoundude> @wxl [<wxl> danerik: do-release-upgrade -d], -d switch does what?
<wxl> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<danerik> oh... Focal is still a development release? Says on homepage it is released?
<wxl> no, it's confusing
<wxl> lts releases aren't really offered as new releases through the upgrade tooling until the first point release
<danerik> that is confusing. thanks though :)
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <heysoundude> @wxl [<wxl> no, it's confusing], Indeed
<lubot> <heysoundude> But that -d makes all the difference in the world
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1875522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875522 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "suggest removing -d requirement to upgrade to new releases" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lubot> <heysoundude> That wouldn’t be the worst thing.  … I’m doing the upgrade as I speak. It’s going faster than any I’ve done previously.
<danerik> @wxl do-release-upgrade completed without a hitch. In fact, smoothest release-transition ever. :)
<wxl> yay
#lubuntu 2020-05-01
<lubot> <heysoundude> It wouldn’t hurt to recommend to people with lower RAM machines that they should have a swap file before trying to install 20.04
<datastream> hi everyone ;-)
<diogenes_> hi
<datastream> tutto bene?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<datastream> ok thanks i didnt know that
<datastream> im new here
<Deano59> hey diogenes_
<diogenes_> hey Deano59
<Deano59> does anyone know of a "bandwidth monitor for Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<jk3000> hi, how do I scale qtk apps on a hidpi screen?
<jk3000> *gtk
<jk3000> like chrome
<jk3000> sorry dc, dont know if someone could answer my question?
<kurikitakati> alguna minita?
<Munsko> Hello
<Munsko> Somebody is having troubles with the new version of Impress(LibreOffice equivalent to Power Point) or im the only one?
#lubuntu 2020-05-02
<klu3> where can i find the wallpaper for lubuntu 20.04 ? i look at /usr/share/backgrounds but i dont see anything
<wxl> klu3: /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers or something of the sort
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> wxl typed it out faster
<wxl> i didn't even have to look it up :)
<lubot> EduardoPaz was added by: EduardoPaz
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> Guys, question: why on 18.04 the superkey + arrows keys combination works for resizing windows, and on 20.04 do not?
<lubot> <Hill Ma> check the openbox config and unbind the super from lxqt?
<lubot> <Hill Ma> the answer I got from the irc is like if one wants that one should switch to a tiling wm.
<lubot> <Hill Ma> @EduardoPaz [Guys, question: why on 18.04 the superkey + arrows keys combination works for re …], just to be clear, the feature was implemented as some openbox config in 18.04. I am not sure if the said config is still present in 20.04 but it should be easy to add.
<lynorian> the semi tiling stuff got removed you can move it over if you still have your old config
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> @Hill Ma [just to be clear, the feature was implemented as some openbox config in 18.04. I …], I found some xml configs in StackExchange and Lubuntu forum, but none of them worked for me. So, It was not "that easy" for me, unfortunately
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> @Hill Ma [the answer I got from the irc is like if one wants that one should switch to a t …], Yes, it's a option
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> Which tiling wm do you recommend? My criteria is lightweightness
<lubot> <bensisva> @EduardoPaz [Which tiling wm do you recommend? My criteria is lightweightness], Definitely i3wm, go search for regolith, to install on top lubuntu.
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> @bensisva [Definitely i3wm, go search for regolith, to install on top lubuntu.], Sorry, i3 or regolith? I don't know this stuff that well
<lubot> <bensisva> regolith is a polish of i3wm. more user friendly. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/install-regolith-linux-i3-gaps-ubuntu
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> Oh, very thanks!
<lubot> <EduardoPaz> 👊🏽
<lubot> <bensisva> youre welcome.
<lubot> <bensisva> Regolith Desktop PPA . https://regolith-linux.org/download/
<Munsko> Hello
<Munsko> Im having problems with the keyboard input
<Munsko> Im on lubuntu 20.04, and suddenly the keyboard stop responding sometimes
<Munsko> I have just log out and it becomes normal after that
<Munsko> I wasnt using low consuming programs or smth like that
<Munsko> high*
<Munsko> Any idea of how check the drivers or any config?
<antis> Munsko, the first place to look at is the lxqt keyboard settings. However since lubuntu has switched to lxqt there might be "leftovers" from lxde (check for lxinput package). In any case this is definitely worth a note on the bug tracker.4
<Munsko> How can i add it to the bug tracker?
<Munsko> I installed lxinput, that is almost the same as the "keyboard and mouse" that comes with lxqt
<Munsko> Theres no options for what im looking, but the problem solves with log off, and re-enter to desktop
<antis> Munsko, reporting bugs -> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<Munsko> Thank you
<antis> You need a launchpad account however, which is the usual way for Ubuntu based distros.
<antis> From what you describe you should definitely have a look into "dmesg" respectively "sudo journalctl -a", showing if there is any driver related problem during bootup.
<Munsko> Well, if someone needs have a look: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1876503"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876503 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "Keyboard input suddenly stops to work, but when i log off and relog it comes back to normal.(I cant use keyboard after the bug happens, but i can do it normaly after log out- log on)" [Undecided,New]
<Munsko> antis how i do that?
<Munsko> I dont get it, sorry
<antis> Sounds like you are not familiar with the terminal yet. In this case just wait and see what happens. :)
<Munsko> I use it sometimes
<Munsko> But i dont know which of the 2 commands i need to run
<Munsko> If dmesg or the sudo one
<antis> Either of them
<Munsko> I got a big list in the 1st one
<Munsko> what i should look/find?
<antis> Yep, gives you the kernel log.
<Munsko> How i save it?
<Munsko> I found only 1 red thing, and some related to my UFW
<Munsko> that i have activated after fresh install
<Munsko> "Lockdown: Xorg: raw io port access is restricted; see man kernel_lockdown.7"
<antis> Both require sudo
<Munsko> oh
<antis> You can then "simply" pipe the output to a file to save it: sudo dmesg > /tmp/example.log
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> didnt know that
<Munsko> ty
<Munsko> Should i upload those to the launchpad report?
<Munsko> "usbhid 1-8:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint" found this on red
<antis> This may be a hint yes.
<Munsko> Ok
<Munsko> i will try that, thanks for the help
<antis> Ok
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> can you show me /etc/sddm.conf for autologin in 20.04?
<Munsko> I should copy it and upload to log or i need run something on terminal?
<Munsko> Theres only 2 lines in there
<Munsko> my username and then Lubuntu
<Munsko> "User=leonardo
<Munsko> Session=Lubuntu
<Munsko> "
<Munsko> No more than that
<sacarde> no [autologin] ?
<Munsko> yes
<Munsko> Sorry, forgot that
<Munsko> I have autlogin on
<sacarde> 3 lines
<Munsko> Yes
<sacarde> in 20.04 ?
<Munsko> I activated is during installation
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> Is that wrong?
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> do you know if exists a graphical way to set autlogin?
<Munsko> Hmm
<Munsko> I do it on instalation
<Munsko> let me check
<Munsko> I dont found anything
<Munsko> Should be on LXQT config>Session config
<Munsko> But theres only for log off
<sacarde> ah
<Fellu6> Hello. Could anyone tell me where to find lubuntu 18.04 manual?
<Munsko> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/
<Munsko> Its 20.04, but is very simmila to 18.10 i think
<Munsko> https://web.archive.org/web/20191118060245/https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/ for 19.10
<lubot> <kc2bez> The manual didn't start until 18.10 which was LXQt. 18.04 was lxde.
<Et86> Hello everyone! I'm trying to mount my root partition in read-only by default and have a  separate grub menu entry to mount it as read-write when I need to make some changes. I'm unsure how to go about it though, so far I've modified my fstab root mount to be read-only and I've added a menu entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom but I don't know where to
<Et86> go from there to make the new menu entry bypass the ro mount in fstab in some way
#lubuntu 2020-05-03
<tomreyn> Et86: maybe what you want is systemd.volatile https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/kernel-command-line.html
<tomreyn> alternatively "rootflags" or just "ro"
<tomreyn> this is for systemd 245, may not apply to your lubuntu release
<tomreyn> actually 18.04 LTS' systemd 237 had those already
<tomreyn> see systemd-fstab-generator(8)
<Et86> Looks like I'm on systemd 237 so that's good
<Et86> This looks very nice thanks, I'm already using overlayfs so I'm gonna read more into it to see how they play together and I'll be back in a while
<tomreyn> don't blame me if something doesn't work out, i never tried this
<Et86> I have a feeling if things don't work out I'll be stuck fixing boot for a few hours so probably won't be able to login to blame you :D
<fishcooker> just upgraded to 20.04... just make sure the screensaver disabled before sleeping while updating
<fishcooker> it will interrupting the configuration
<lubot> <ctisme> @fishcooker [<fishcooker> just upgraded to 20.04... just make sure the screensaver disabled b …], 👍
<lubot> <ctisme> why the old screensaver still appear, even i disabled?
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 1280x487) https://i.imgur.com/3P8JNlr.jpg my old screensaver still apply too
<nichlas> Is it possible to upgrade fron eoan to focal? apt full-update doesn't seem to do anything.
<lubot> <aptghetto> nichlas,  yes, it is possible. … 1) apt full-update does not exist.  … 2) you are looking for `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @nichlas [<nichlas> Is it possible to upgrade fron eoan to focal? apt full-update doesn't …], do-release-upgrade
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @aptghetto [nichlas,  yes, it is possible. … 1) apt full-update does not exist.  … 2) you are lo …], Sorry , you are faster ....
<lubot> <N0um3n0> :)
<nichlas> ok. The full-update instructions was from this page: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html "Appendix D: Upgrading from a previous release"
<nichlas> oh... I should have continued the guide :D
<nichlas> it actually mentions do-release-upgrade :D
<nichlas> thanks guys :D
<lubot> <aptghetto> I don't see "full-update" there
<nichlas> It's the first command line in "Upgrading with command line". I should just have continued following the guide after the picture
<nichlas> sorry.. full-upgrade
<strobe2020> i've been trying to get access to my own xsession on a remote connection.
<strobe2020> there is already an xsession running by another user.
<strobe2020> apparently, the startx command can only be run from a virtual console on the host, not remotely.
<strobe2020> when i had the user assist me by switching to a virtual console at the host, logging in as me (using a temporary password), then running startx, their own x session on the graphics console crashed.
<strobe2020> we tried running both startx as my user (assuming it would open $DISPLAY :1) and 'startx -- :1' but either way it didn't matter; their own user's x session crash and the computer had to be rebooted to restore their desktop environment.
<strobe2020> what are we doing wrong? ideally, i just want to remotely log in to the host with my user (which i can do), then start my own x session.
<strobe2020> we're running lubuntu 19.10
<Ev0luti0n_> Hey guys. Currently having a minor issue here editing the application list.
<Ev0luti0n_> I want to edit the application list, so that i am able to start Signal in the system tray by default, by adding the command "signal-desktop --start-in-tray".
<Ev0luti0n_> I opened up the "application menu editor", and from there i eventually ended up here: "/usr/share/desktop-directories/lxde-network.directory
<Ev0luti0n_> "
<Ev0luti0n_> I was hoping to find there the Internet menu application list, from where i could edit the Signal entry. Turns out, that file has no such thing. Nothing but different languages from "Internet menu". I searched around for apps that i could use on the official repo, and there are some for gnome but nothing for LXqt.
<Ev0luti0n_> PCFileMAn, apparently let's you edit the applications you want to use there, but i am not sure how can i edit the signal shortcut to include that command.
<Ev0luti0n_> Any tips would be appreciated.
<lubot> Javi Vera Cascales was added by: Javi Vera Cascales
<lubot> Abhi611 was added by: Abhi611
<lubot> <Abhi611> What do you mean by passphrase
<lubot> <Abhi611> Wep key(network configuration while installing lubuntu 18.04
<Munsko> Hello. Somebody know why the log-in screen is different when i close my laptop monitor(a black screen with a minitor flaming and one filed to put passwd) and when i log off from menu?
<Munsko> The log in screen in the 2nd case is like the LXQT style of desktop i think
<Munsko> But the other one isnt like that, looks like no desk of smth
